# Why can't our bodies be more predictable?



## bamluby

I am in a WTT/NTNP limbo with my DH. That's another story... Usually we use POM, but sometimes we don't...so now I feel the urge to take an HPT every month!

I started charting my BBT this month, and my temps have been really erratic. FF changed my O date twice, and then took it off completely. I think partly this was my fault for not being consistent in when I was taking my temps, and I was also traveling and lost my thermometer etc. (I learned my lesson for next cycle). Long story short, I am not really sure when I O'd. However, I do think it was later in my cycle judging by my CM. (This was also when we did not use POM)

I'm CD25 right now of a 28-30 cycle. I tested yesterday and today with both being BFNs. I was expecting that though, because I feel like I am only probably 6ish DPO....but I really don't know. :dohh:

The weird thing is yesterday I had sharp pinching abdominal pain near my right ovary region. It started out dull, and by the end of the night it was really painful any time I was standing or walking. I also had to stop eating dinner, because I became really nauseas (probably from the pain- not early pregnancy symptoms or anything).

I started searching ovarian cysts thinking maybe I had a ruptured cyst, but I probably would have been in even more pain. I guess it could have been the pinching or swelling of a cyst? (I've had endo and polyps removed, so maybe this is possible?) In all honesty though, I keep wishing and hoping it was implantation pain (as crazy as that may be) - I know some people have had very similar pain during implantation

I am just going crazy this TWW. I wish my body and cycles were not so unpredictable!!! I so badly want a BFP sometime soon, and I can not get myself off this website!!! UGH. Sorry for the rant...the TWW makes us all a little crazy, right?:haha: How is everyone else holding up?


----------



## PrayingMom

I feel crazy as well. So I'm 11dpo & AF suppose to come maybe tomorrow if say maybe bc it my CD are off 28-32 days. So I really don't know when to test. Last cycle TTC in SEPT I got BFP 16dpo but I m/c. So I'm thinking wait til 16dpo which is Monday to test again.. So far I been getting BFN..


----------



## bamluby

PrayingMom said:


> I feel crazy as well. So I'm 11dpo & AF suppose to come maybe tomorrow if say maybe bc it my CD are off 28-32 days. So I really don't know when to test. Last cycle TTC in SEPT I got BFP 16dpo but I m/c. So I'm thinking wait til 16dpo which is Monday to test again.. So far I been getting BFN..

I am so sorry to hear about your loss! :( Are you TTC #1? I hope you get your BFP soon, and pray that it is a healthy, sticky bean for you!

It's so hard not to test sometimes! I know I need to wait a few more days (at least) before I test again. Keep me posted if you test again on Monday or before! Does it seem like AF is staying away?! :) How have you been feeling otherwise?


----------



## PrayingMom

Yes and no for a first. No bc our first pregnancy ended at 21 weeks. Then mc nov. But otherwise yes our first child. I have no signs of AF at all no cramps no spotting nothing at all. I feel okay for the most part at first I thought I was for sure preggo bc I had headaches and always tired. Now I feel fine. So I'm waiting on either AF or BFP hopefully BFP. 
What about you?


----------



## bamluby

Yes, I am so sorry, I should have phrased that differently. I really hope that did not come off as offensive, because I know those will always be your babies :( I am truly sorry about both of your losses. My heart goes out to you, and I am hopeful that you will have a happy, healthy pregnancy and baby in the near future. 

Other than a few headaches (not out of the ordinary for me) and my abdominal cramping episode last night, I've been feeling fine for the most part too...other than mentally going a little crazy while I try to be cautiously hopeful. 

I hope that your lack of AF cramps and headaches are a good sign for you! My fingers are crossed for your BFP this month. I look forward to hearing how these next few days go for you! :) Good luck!! Baby dust to you!!


----------



## PrayingMom

Oh no it didn't come off that way at all to me. I'm sorry I made you feel that way. I'm proud to talk about them simply bc I am blessed to be able to conceive and have babies bc of God. So many women wish and dream to do so and God blessed me to do so. 
But yeah I hope the lack of AF means BFP.. I wanna test again but I know patience is the key and I will wait til Sunday morning which make me 15dpo or I may wait til 16dpo.

Baby dust to us on hopefully BFP to us both... :)


----------



## mychelle4

Another member and I were just recently talking about how pathetic it is for us during the ttw. Our bodies already know if we are pregnant. It's already either preparing for a baby, or a new cycle. All of our anxiety, and frustration comes from our lack of ability to read our own minds...which is kind of funny when you thing about it. Oh if only I could read my own mind, I'd know when to try without temping or opk testing, and I would know right away if the egg was fertilized. I'd know the moment it implanted. Sad but true!  Wishing you ladies GL this cycle. Hope you get your BFP's :)


----------



## PrayingMom

So AF is due today and nothing going on no cramping no spotting. I'm soo confused. But I have sore breast good sign huh? Can't wait til Sunday to test again


----------



## CocoMia

I hope you don't mind me jumping in here but I just read your last post about our bodies already knowing and you're right!! That's what's so frustrating we wait to weeks for something that has already been decided on by our own bodies!

I don't know if that makes me want to laugh or cry!

Just wanted to say thank you because you've got it spot on. Now im going to go back to symptom spotting for nearly 2 weeks as I'm only 4dpo! 

X


----------



## bamluby

Well, FF finally put my O date back on my chart! As I suspected, O was late in my cycle. It now has me at 6DPO. (Now I really feel silly for testing so early, but I didn't know where I was in my cycle!) My temps went back up today. My period is due in three days, so I will either have a really short LP or fingers crossed for a BFP! BD timing would have been good, but I just have to wait it out now!

PrayingMom, I am glad it didn't come off that way. I just wanted to make sure I didn't come off as insensitive! :hugs: I am glad you are able to talk about your experience. You're right, you were blessed with the ability to conceive, and it is only a matter of time before you get that BFP! Sore breasts and no other sign of AF sounds promising!! I hope to hear about your BFP when you test soon!!! 

Mychelle, that is so true! I really do wish I could just "know" when it was all happening. I am too impatient for this waiting game.:dohh:

CocoMia, I can't decide if I want to laugh or cry either! Ugh! How are you feeling? We can symptom spot together! :)

Well ladies, I hope that our bodies just "know" we are pregnant this cycle. :haha: Good luck everyone! ***Baby dust***


----------



## PrayingMom

Bamluby I know it does sound very promising I'm so excited but I don't wanna get my hopes to high. I really hope I get this BFP soon I wanna test so badly know I'll drive myself up the wall. I really wanna test everyday up until Monday. I know it'll be like wasting money but I want to lol.


----------



## bamluby

I know exactly what you mean! I'm trying to not get my hopes up, but it's hard not to be excited! I will probably test again on Sunday. I will only be 9DPO, but that is technically when AF is due. I keep wanting to waste money and test everyday too...I have a few dollar store cheapies that I don't mind burning through. I won't believe the BFNs until AF shows up anyway. Let me know if you end up testing again before monday! Fingers crossed that this is your month! I hope we both get BFP's this next week! :)


----------



## CocoMia

Bamluby we're quite close I'll be 7dpo by Sunday but I haven't noticed anything!! I've had no cm, no sore boobs which I would normally have by now, nothing!!

It's more frustrating than if I did have symptoms!! 

x


----------



## bamluby

Are you going to wait to test until missed AF, or do you think you will test before then?

Weird! I know what you mean! I usually have really full, really sore BBs by now, but they feel pretty normal. I can also usually feel AF coming, but I haven't had any cramping since the other night. I do think I may have a yeast infection though...probably not a symptom, but still annoying. 

Hopefully your lack of symptoms are a good thing for you!!:happydance:


----------



## CocoMia

Yes 3 days before - I can't pretend that I'll be able to wait longer!! 

X


----------



## bamluby

I know! I was going to try to wait until Sunday...we will see how well that goes :haha:

I will probably end up testing again tomorrow- who am I kidding?


----------



## CocoMia

I've woken up this morning with the absolute hump and just feel really tearful and PMS-y so I'm sure that's my body just preparing for AF. I haven't had any symptoms whatsoever and normally would have so I think I'll test early and then can go onto the next one. 

It's hard to distract yourself and symptom spot when you don't have any symptoms!! X


----------



## PrayingMom

So I took a test yesterday still BFN. So I'm thinking I'm out. I have irregular AF I had to take provera for this cycle. And I'm thinking I might have to do it again. Last time I did get BFP was dpo 16 which is in 3 days and I'm still getting BFN. I'll wait another week test then call my doctor and more than likely I will take provera then new cycle. Ughh it's stressful but I'm really ready for BFP or new CD. 
If I have to take provera I have a plan like I did with my last BFP. I will use digital opks first response, preseed and of course take prenatal and I also took geritol. Lots of bd lots. So I am gonna tell yall when I when I get my BFP next month just watch.. :) BC I AM I'm, I'm very optimistic and my believe and faith is stronger than ever. I had to sit back and think about things and I will speak my dreams to life. We will be parents again.


----------



## CocoMia

PrayingMom it is stressful especially because we're the ones doing all the checking and temping and noting which days!! I think my boyfriend hasn't got a clue what goes into all the adding and testing and worrying!!

I think your positivity is right and is what will ensure it happens for you! and we're here on the days when we have all had enough and need to destress or have a giggle!! Fx for you - I have irregular cycles too due to PCOS but for some reason now it's every 3rd cycle is wacky! Weird!

Afm - still nothing although I didn't just finish off all the boyfriends remaining Christmas chocolates whilst catching up on posts!! Ooops!! X


----------



## PrayingMom

CocoMia , Yeah I never was told I had PCOS but I believe I have it, have mention it to my doctor and he never confirm nor deny. But mu husband he is supportive in a weird way to me, he tell me whatever you want I support you. It makes me mad but then I realize men don't think like we do. So I don't bother talking about it to him anymore.

Any who, I took a test this morning and still BFN. So I'm sure I'm out. My last BFP I got positive on cd31 which is today. So I'm ready to move on take provera and start my new cycle I wanna take it today..


----------



## bamluby

I got a BFN again yesterday too, and then FF changed my O date again this morning to CD25 instead of CD20. That makes no sense though, because I don't have long cycles...I don't know what's going on with my BBT. It's still high, but I am frustrated that I don't know when or if I I ovulated :( AF is due tomorrow, so I guess I will keep waiting and then test again if she doesn't show.:coffee:

PrayingMom- You will definitely be parents again! Keep staying positive; I love your optimism! I am sorry you are getting BFN's still, but still no sign of AF? How long are your cycles usually? Darn all of our irregular cycles! I don't think you're out yet! FX that your BFP is still around the corner. Also I am sorry that your doctor has dismissed your symptoms of PCOS- have you gotten a second opinion?

CocoMia- eating chocolate is a good way to pass the time :haha: I'm still not having any symptoms really either, which is really weird for me. I can usually tell AF is coming from a mile away. I don't really know how I feel about this cycle...I am obsessing over wanting a BFP, but I am just feeling sad today that it won't happen. I hate waiting!


I hope we get our BFPs soon, ladies!


----------



## PrayingMom

No signs of her still. But I did have sharp pains in both ovaries ughhh... And yeah I have but neither said I did I'm not sure if its an insurance thing that they don't wanna put it in my records. Idk thats my guess. But I did have cyst on my ovaries sometimes it's a lot of them but then they go away I don't know. 

I did test again today it was BFN.. I haven't stared provera bc I had sharp pains so Im waiting to see maybe BFP or AF hopefully something soon.


----------



## bamluby

Awe I'm sorry that they won't just put it in your records. That's why my endometriosis went so long with out being officially diagnosed. I know how frustrating that can be.

Oooh I hope that the sharp pain in your ovaries is a good sign! I think it's good to hold off on the prover until you know for sure ;) I hope we all get some answers soon! Still hoping for your BFP!! I got another BFN today with my dollar store cheapies. AF is due today, but no sign of her. I'm trying not to get my hopes up though, because that's the 4th BFN I've gotten this week. I guess I will just wait for AF to show in the next few days...My temps are still high, but I'm not sure when they dip with AF. I guess I have to do some more reading and obsessing. :blush:


----------



## Toothlezz

Hi! Can i jump in on this thread? I'm 14 dpo and AF is due today. Had cramps yesterday but other than a little brown when wiping, nothing else brewing. I'm still hoping but don't want to get my hopes up. It's my 4th month TTC.


----------



## Toothlezz

Oh and i got a BFN with fmu using an IC.


----------



## bamluby

Hi! Welcome Toothlezz! I know what you mean. These last few days of the TWW are awful! I don't want AF to come, but I'm having a hard time staying positive when I keep getting BFNs. I'm glad AF hasn't arrived for you yet- I hope she stays away!! When do you think you will test again?


----------



## Toothlezz

I'm thinking Saturday if i can hold off that long. :) I have only 1 IC left and hoping this will be it! If not i'll just have to buy another bunch of them.

What dpo are you?


----------



## bamluby

It's hard to hold off sometimes, isn't it?! I just used my last dollar store cheapie this morning, so maybe if I wait a few days to buy some more I won't be so tempted to keep testing.:haha:

Well I hope your last IC gives you a BFP!!! Keep me posted on when you test!

Well FF has changed my O date numerous times this month. I *think* I am 9DPO. That's where all of my signs fit. FF changed my O date yesterday to be only 4DPO, because I had an even larger temp spike. I don't think that is possible though, because my LP would be way too short, and my cycles usually average 28-30 days. I guess that's why I'm not feeling great about this cycle anymore, because obviously I am not having a clear BBT pattern :(...

Anyway, I am going with the 9DPO number. Haha, sorry for the rant.


----------



## PrayingMom

It's fine lol. So I never used FF bc I already have hot flashes all the time, since my first time taking clomid like back in May 2013, so I don't temp bc FF would go crazy. 

Still no AF and I haven't test again I think I'll wait a few days and then test again. Although I'm anxious to take provera to make AF come bc I know I'm not. It's like you know when you are and I just know I'm not, no signs of BFP at all. I'm ready to start this new cycle and get things going.


----------



## PrayingMom

So I took a test and was a cheap test too and I got the faint very very light line I think BFP. I showed my sister she saw it too but I don't wanna believe it and get so excited. So I'll get another test tonight so I can use fmu. I haven't told my husband I wanna wait until I'm 1000% sure. I don't wanna get him happy then I end up not really being a BFP. Fingers crossed and prayers going up please pray for me..


----------



## bamluby

Haha. Yeah, I don't know why my FF chart is so crazy! Hopefully my next cycle will be more consistent if I can start temping at the same time everyday. 

^^^That's not important though- I am so excited that you may have gotten your first sign of a BFP! AHHH!! I can't wait to hear what your test tomorrow reveals! WOOHOO! My fingers are still crossed for you, and I am sending good vibes your way!!!


----------



## Toothlezz

Congrats PrayingMom! Would that make you 16dpo?

I think i'm going to test tomorrow morning with my last IC. If that's still negative and AF still doesn't show up by friday, i'll buy a FRER and test with that. 

Wishing... and hoping...


----------



## PrayingMom

Soo took a FRER test and it's a BFN????? I'm so confused.

Toothlezz yes today is 16dpo. I'm believe I got all my dates right..

I'll wait til Wednesday to test again but I'm sure I got a BFP, that test doesn't do evap lines either. 

So confusing..


----------



## Toothlezz

With fmu?


----------



## PrayingMom

Yes fmu, I'm confused totally. I don't feel like I am either, so I'm thinking that test was just very cheap. I don't know I'll test again Wednesday maybe and see. It's so frustrating and confusing. I didn't want to tell my husband then he get disappointed and upset. But I just need the support. Thank god for you all to listen to me go on and on. Lol :)


----------



## Toothlezz

I hear that FRERs are less sensitive so maybe it will only show up in a FRER on wednesday. FX for you.


----------



## PrayingMom

Update ladies I'm spotting so I think AF is here, I have back cramps which is norm for me. I'm a bit relieved bc of the confusion so here to my next round on femara. I'm ready I'm very prepare now. 

Question ladies what type of prenatal are you guys using. I'm currently using nature's made prenatal . I'm thinking to switch to rainbow light one prenatal multivitamins or vitafusion. Anyone hear or take these. I've read really good things on these two.


----------



## bamluby

Oh no, PrayingMom! I'm sorry to hear about the limbo you were in. If AF doesn't come full force, you could still test again?! I know what you mean though, sometimes it is easier to just move on to the next cycle! How frustrating though! :hugs: Sending positive vibes your way.

Oh, and I take 21st century prenatals (I hadn't heard of them, but they were on sale:haha:) I just looked up the ones you mentioned, and they do look good! 

Toothlezz, let us know after you test tomorrow!! Fingers crossed for you! :) I hope you get your BFP!

As for me, I think I am going to test again tomorrow. I don't know why though, because AF feels like she may be on her way. :dohh: I have been having dull cramping today, but still no spotting or anything. My stomach has also felt pretty bubbly and gassy today. I would be two days late tomorrow, so I hope she either comes or I get a BFP. I'm still not feeling great about this cycle, but I would be over the moon to get a pleasant surprising BFP. I guess only time will tell!

I hope you ladies are doing well! I'll be thinking about you! It's been so nice to have people that are on the same page :)....so thank you :hugs:


----------



## Toothlezz

Sadly AF showed up... oh well, on to cycle 5.

FX for you baluby!


----------



## bamluby

Oh no Toothlezz! I am so sorry! My fingers are crossed that this next cycle will be the one! Fingers crossed for your February BFP! I'll keep my eye out for you in the TWW! :)

Tested this morning; another BFN. Still no sign of AF though. She's probably just late and playing tricks on me. :shrug: I'm trying not to get too worked up about it.


----------



## PrayingMom

Yeah AF showed yesterday and I'm on CD2 today. Toothless we are on the same cycle. And Bamluby hopefully BFP soon.. Still hang in there.

So I decide to to order the rainbowlight prenatals. In the mean time I will stay on my natures made til it gets here. 
So I start femara tomorrow I'm excited and having positive thoughts for us all we will have BFPs this cycle. 
Oh and I am using preseed this cycle and digital first response opks. It work back in Sept so it WILL works this month. Praying for us all :)


----------



## bamluby

Thanks, I am trying to be patient :) I need to stop testing so much and just wait it out a little bit. I will find out one way or the other!

You'll have to let me know how the rainbowlight prenatals work out for you! It sounds like you are definitely prepared for this next cycle! I have a good feeling that you will get that BFP this month, and I am glad you are thinking positive too!!! Prayers and baby dust to you all as well!:happydance:


----------



## PrayingMom

I most def will stay on this post this cycle and keep everyone updated. I am very prepared I just got my opks and preseed, I already have femara on stand by. I'm sure this will be it. And I have to stay positive if not it gets me soo down and I don't like feeling like that. So here is to fun bd and baby dust all round.


----------



## CocoMia

Bamluby! We're both not out!! Hang in there! I am too scared to test at the moment but I think I will at the weekend; at least then I know it will be a definite answer! 

Are you feeling anything? 

I hadn't had anything in the way of symptoms until yesterday when I started to get some creamy cm - it's lasted all day and is still there now but I think that's normally just my AF on her way? 

Fx for you x


----------



## CocoMia

Please stay prayingmom were all in this together and the waiting is much better with a lovely group to keep your chin up or make you feel less like a test addict!!

X


----------



## PrayingMom

Yeah you right. This is our year ladies positive thoughts and prayers for us all. I wish I had friends I don't simple bc the one I did have was totally insensitive after I had my m/c crazy part she has had one and a stillborn so I know she knows how I feel. She was too busy to listen or be there for me. But she is pregnant now and I guess she on her high horse lol. Owell but yes we will have our BFP this year I know it!!! I'm actually thinking of doing a youtube channel. Let me know what y'all think?


----------



## bamluby

I'm glad you will be sticking around to keep us updated, PrayingMom! I want to be here when you get your BFP!!!! :):happydance:

Oh good CocoMia, I am so glad you are still in too! I tested bfn again today (not with FMU). My crosshairs look like they are putting me at 7DPO now, I was at 9 the other day before it changed them.These crosshairs are solid red though and not dotted, so I am hoping that is why I am still getting negatives. I don't know if I usually O this late in my cycle, but I am usually not late for AF. Starting temping this cycle has just made me more confused and obsessed! I keep playing out all the scenarios in my head of what could be happening. :dohh:

Cramps are still mild. I still don't feel like I normally do when AF is going to arrive though. My cramps have usually gotten much worse by now. I still have creamy CM too! I hope that is a good sign for both of us! I told myself I wasn't going to test today, but I ended up picking more dollar store cheapies and couldn't resist. :haha:

Let me know when you test!!! what DPO or CD are you? I am CD32. My fingers are crossed for you too CocoMia!

Yes, this is our year PrayingMom! The youtube channel sounds like such a fun idea! You should definitely do it!! :) I am so sorry to hear about your friend too. It is always hard when the relationship doesn't go both ways. I don't really have many people I can talk to this about either. Well I'm glad we are here for each other in this journey!!! :hugs:


Have a great day ladies!


----------



## PrayingMom

Yeah I most def will keep y'all update and would love to share my story to keep other women with high hopes. It is so funny I tell my husband I feel like I known y'all for years bc we are going through this together lol. I will let y'all know when I get the channel together so everyone is welcome to watch and I will also do my journey while I am pregnant as well :) 

Oh yeah I didn't get AF until CD32 this cycle. So I hope y'all get BFP soon.


----------



## PrayingMom

Hey


----------



## bamluby

I know, I am SO glad I found this site! Seriously! I would be even more crazy if I hadn't met you all! Yes, definitely let us know when you get the channel up, I would absolutely love to see it! :)

Ahhh I'm still hoping for a BFP soon too. I just started cramping a little more this evening though. I haven't felt a thing all day, and now all of a sudden I feel like AF is coming again. One moment I think everything is going great and that this could be it, and then the next I feel like there is no way it will happen this month. My emotions are just all over the place- I feel like I am going mad! I'm trying to stay positive either way, but I also know I am going to cry for two days if AF shows up. :dohh: Waiting...waiting....waiting...:coffee:


----------



## CocoMia

Prayingmom you should def start a YouTube channel!! There are a few I love watching and going through their journey only the saccone-jolys didn't have the trouble we are falling pg!!

Bamluby - I've been put back too!! I'm cd27 and have gone back to 9dpo... Not sure if that is positive or not?! Just means I'm waiting longer which is annoying!

I'm too scared to test until I think AF is late now. My opks are zero and have been for nearly 2 weeks so I'm lost :(

My boobs are sore today but if I'm back to 9dpo that fits with AF coming. Maybe I'll test at the weekend as it should be clear if I'm going to get AF. 

Do your cramps feel like they normally would? Have you had any changes in CM or do you not really get it before AF? When do you expect AF?

My cycles are irregular but only between 4 days difference and that's every 3/4 cycles I'll get one that is about 4 days longer. It's v strange but if you can call it a pattern then it is a funny one.

I think from having day21 hormone tests that the wacky curl means I didn't ovulate so if this one doesn't give me AF in 3 days I won't have ovulated anyway :( x


----------



## bamluby

CocoMia, you have a lot of will power to wait until AF is late! That's awesome! Just remember if you test when AF is late and get a BFN that it could just be too early, so don't get discourage!! My fingers are crossed that you're waiting will pay off with a strong BFP this weekend!!

I don't have much advice about the OPKs, because I haven't ever used them. Do they usually show something for you? Maybe it was a short window when they were positive. Either way, I don't think it is necessarily a bad thing! I have heard that they work better for some people than others. I hope you still caught that egg! Did you still have a clear temp shift in your chart around when you were supposed to O?

My cramps are gone this morning! I was really thinking AF would show in the middle of the night. I thought DTD last night would have made her appear faster. Still no spotting or anything! My cramps are definitely different this month. I have endo, so usually they are really strong for about a week before AF arrives and are in my entire abdomen and back. These have been more localized cramps in my lower abdomen. Other than some stronger cramps last night, they have been dull with a dull backache. As for my CM, I have definitely had more creamy CM than usual. I usually dry up about four days before AF. I am on CD33...the longest cycle I can remember. I usually have a 28 day cycle, and SOMETIMES it will be maybe two days late. :shrug: My body is playing tricks on me!

Some of it may be in my head, but I have been SO tired too. I have taken an afternoon nap for the last three days!

That is a funny 'pattern' that you have, but at least there is some consistency! I really hope you ovulated this month! Fingers crossed!!!!!! Hang in there! Keep us posted! Sending tons of baby dust your way!:hugs:


----------



## bamluby

Sheesh- I am sorry about my rant^. I need to start being more concise with my posts. I tend to ramble. Haha.


----------



## PrayingMom

Your not rambling Bamluby, but you being that late could be very good. When I got pregnant the very first time in 2012, I had really bad cramps I thought for sure AF was coming but she never showed and I got a BFP a week later we weren't TTC either, I just took a test cause I kept feeling really sick.


----------



## PrayingMom

CocoMia I will def start it maybe this weekend I will let y'all know. I have no time now to make videos bc school has started back for me and work. Y'all I will be graduating in May2014 Yayyy I'm so excited, and I have an interview for a better job today. So it is so many things going great and a BFP this cycle will be the icing on the cake.


----------



## CocoMia

Bamluby I think that the fatigue is a sign that lots of people have had before getting a BFP but again I am a symptom spotter so have diagnosed myself at least 20 times over the last few days!!

The creamy cm is a weird one as I've looked at other peoples post and it seems as if the change in what you usually have is more of a sign than the actual cm itself if you get me? I would normally have more CM before AF but it doesn't normally look like this but again - am I just talking myself into it?

No I've had temps all over the place hence why I was moved back to cd9 but I find OpKs really hit and miss due to my PCOS.

Does your Endo affect your cycle length? Do you know how long your LP is as I think mine is quite short which in turn gives me erratic cycles.

It's all a guess. I may not wait until AF is late; I am starting to lose my mind though!!

Prayingmom - I bet you can't wait to graduate!! It will fly by, I remember the relief and then missing being a student immediately afterwards!!

X


----------



## bamluby

Thanks PrayingMom! I appreciate you letting me rant. You've been incredibly helpful at keeping me hopeful and balanced. Thank you! 

Ohh fun - I am back in school too! What are you studying? Congratulations on graduating! And wonderful news about the job interview! How did it go?!I got my BS in Counseling Psychology. I'm now in the first year of my master's program in counseling. It's been a good distraction going back to school this week! It sounds like you have a very promising and fulfilling year ahead!!! :) I'm so happy for you!

CocoMia, I know, I have been a symptom spotter this month too! Haha. I took another nap today and i'm much hungrier than usual....still no sign of AF this evening though! I hope it stays that way!

I know CM as a sign is definitely a weird one. I hope that it is a good sign for both of us!

How long have you been charting and using oops? Isn't it frustrating when FF is confused! I know it's just a computer program, but I want it to read my body better than I can! haha

This is my first cycle temping, so I'm not sure how long my LP is. I do know that my cycle length is usually pretty regular. Maybe AF is late simply because I ovulated late?! I found that mostly my endo just effects my pain throughout the month. AF is always VERY heavy, I cramp to the point where I can barely move, and I usually get sick. Luckily it has been a lot better since my surgery last year, but I can gradually feel it getting worse again (another reason I want to have kids right now!).

Any new symptoms today?! It's hard to wait until AF is late. I would encourage you to wait, but I know I can't do that so...:) If you test earlier than you expect, let us know!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## CocoMia

I've only just started using ff but have been temping and using OPKs for ages as that's what got me diagnosed with PCOS in the first place. Because your hormones are out of whack you can get lots of positive OPKs but still not have ovulated which is really really frustrating!!

I think You're right; I assumed FF was the most qualified robot doctor too who could give me all the answers but it just feeds my checking! Haha

I'm on the train now and think I'm going to buy a test on the way home. I can't wait. The temptation is too much now!! 

Your fatigue and hunger sounds like a v good sign! Are you going to test??

X


----------



## bamluby

I have heard that endometriosis and PCOS sometimes occur together. I always felt well versed in my endo, but I am not sure how it affects BBT, leutal phase length, etc. I guess I am going to have to do more research!! On the positive side, if I do get AF, I won't have to worry too much about having a short LP?! :shrug:

That is definitely frustrating about how PCOS affects your OKPs. I wish we could know for sure when and if we were ovulating On the bright side, there are a number of ladies with PCOS and endo that have gone on to have healthy pregnancies, so I KNOW you will get your BFP soon!!! (Hopefully this cycle :happydance:)

AHHH I can't wait to hear about your test!! My fingers are crossed for your BFP!! GOOD LUCK!!!!

I tested this morning with BFN. :( I am use to seeing that white space by now, so I wasn't TOO disappointed. I keep hoping that since I Od late, that it will just take a while longer to show up. Today is 9DPO/CD34. Of course the first month I start temping is the month where my body chooses to have a way longer than normal cycle!

I am still feeling different than I normally do before AF, and there is still no sign of her. I am trying to focus on that feeling when I start feeling defeated.

Good luck if you test today CocoMia!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## PrayingMom

Bamluby I am getting my degree in Education and Sociology. I do plan to go back this fall to get my Masters in Health Service Admin. But yes my interview went great, they were interviewing two other people so I should know something by Monday. I am actually happy to be back in school for the distraction of TTC. So between work and school I should be pretty busy and try not to symptom spot like last month.

CocoMia are you taking anything to help you ovulate such as clomid or femara?? what about you Bamluby??
I ask because I was not ovulating thats why I was not getting AF during the year, I would get maybe one or two AF in a year. Good thing I pay attention to everything.


----------



## bamluby

That is great, PrayingMom!! My DH got his degree in Sociology with a human services concentration. That is awesome! I am similarly interested in those areas :) Woohoo, well I will be thinking about you and hoping you get that job offer on Monday! I'm trying to find a job doing research on campus right now (it will help with out-of-state tuition if I can work at school). This has been the first time ever not working, and it is SO weird. I think that is why this Christmas break has made me so crazy and broody! Keeping busy is definitely a good distraction.

I have not taken anything like that before, but I have been seeing a lot of women on here do. I moved to a new state about 6 months ago (for school), so I still need to get a new GP and OB/GYN. I was looking into vitex, but heard it may not go well with having endo?! I'm not sure, but I will definitely make an appointment soon and bring up clomid and femera to see if that would be good to start taking.

Sometimes I wonder if I have anovulatory cycles, but I still have AF every month. I would usually say it would be nice not having AF that often, but you definitely want regular cycles during TTC! Do you seem to be ovulating more regularly now? Have you taken both, or just femara?


----------



## PrayingMom

I understand about the not working, 2012 my hubby was across seas for a year and he didn't want me working it was awful I was so bored. I pray a job comes your way as well. 

Yeah I took clomid first last year 2013 in May and June. It was awful for me, I had all the side effects ( hot flashes, dry cm, hormones going crazy- I was nutts) I also ovulated very late. So I told my dr I had to stop taking it. So he gave me femara, I love it, I have no side effects, I got BFP on the first cycle back in Sept. This past cycle I messed that up with my BD timing. But I am prepare this cycle. So I am sure I will get a BFP this time.. But everyone's body is different clomid may work for you or femara might. My friend got BFP on first round of clomid.

I would just ask what are your choices and go with what is best for you. I would look up both then choose if you have to.


----------



## PrayingMom

oh yeah with Femara I O around cd14 or 15 with clomid it was cd23 or 24 it was late


----------



## bamluby

Thank you! I definitely like staying busy. Was your hubby across seas for work or military? I'm glad he's home with you now!

Thank you for the information! I know everyone is different, but right now I would definitely be leaning towards femara. I have always been one to experience side-effects of medications, and those clomid side effects sound awful!! I will certainly do some more research though. I am so glad that it has worked for you! I know you will have everything working in your favor this cycle. :thumbup:


----------



## PrayingMom

Yeah he is in he military and he had orders. I am happy he is at home next month will mark a year he has been home.

I don't get side effects of medication but Clomid I most defiantly got all of clomid side effects. I have read it make your Cm dry which in turn makes the swimmers had to get to the eggs. But yeah I would recommend femara over clomid any day.


Good luck and baby dust to us all. I hope you get BFP soon..


----------



## bamluby

Aww yes, I can imagine it is wonderful having him home safe and sound! Will he have any more deployments?

Thank you again for all of the information. Sometimes hearing about personal experiences can be much more beneficial than reading published research on medication, because our bodies are never an exact science. 

Yes, hoping, praying, good vibes, and baby dust to us all!!! :happydance:
I hope it happens for us SOON! CocoMia, how are you doing?


----------



## CocoMia

Evening ladies!

Bamluby - I agree I've seen lots of positive stories from ladies with endo and PCOS so we won't give in to bad thoughts! Positivity all the way! :) 

Prayingmom - no I haven't taken anything. I had surgery last year on my cervix and decided to give my body time to heal before trying any drugs. In the uk we have to get referred and then there's a significant wait to see a specialist to get further treatment so it'll be a while before we are given anything I'd imagine.

I believe clomid is the first stop for women with PCOS so fingers crossed that's what I would be offered?

It's v late here so will let you all know how I get on tomorrow testing.

Bamluby you're still v early to test so fingers crossed for the next few days!!

Have a great weekend lovelies x


----------



## PrayingMom

Bamluby as of right now no I dont think he will have any more. But who knows. I am happy I can help with personal experience.

Well its date night for us ladies I will talk to you all tomorrow. Be safe and baby dust and prayers for us tonight I will pray..


----------



## bamluby

That's good about his deployment!

Thank you, PrayingMom! You are always so uplifting! :hugs:

How was your date night? How fun! I need to do my date nights with my DH more often. He would be happy if I just cooked dinner for him (he's the cook in our family). Maybe I'll do that tonight :)

No news on my end yet. Still no AF, but I guess I should expect her later than usual anyways since I O'd late. 10DPO today, temp spiked a little, but still a BFN. I feel like it would show up by now if it was going to :cry: On the other hand, things have been so unusual and not like AF at all! I've only had very dull cramps the last few days, and now my CM is stranger than ever! I'm trying to stay hopeful, but I can't help but think I am already out. I'm just so confused by my body. I just started taking B-complex this week and prenatals a few weeks ago- do you know if that would cause changes in my CM?

There I go ranting again. My emotions have been all over the place. Thanks for listening! I hope you are all doing great and enjoying your weekend!


----------



## PrayingMom

No such thing as ranting :). Date night was good we did a movie and went out for dinner. We don't have date nights often he works soo much. It was nice tho. Yeah cook dinner tonight sounds fun, wish I could cook a lot but he works late hours and might already ate by then :(. 
I don't know if the vitamins would change your CM, sorry I haven't did any research on that. Well if you ovulated later than normal that should explain why AF is later. And I got my BFP on 16dpo back in Sept. and that was based on 30-32 cycle days. How long are your CD? As they say your not out until AF shows, we will for sure stay positive bc we will get BFP this cycle...


----------



## bamluby

Haha well thank you again- I just feel crazy right now; I'm not usually THIS crazy! I started testing early, because I originally thought I O'd early....so this 2WW has turned into a 3WW.:coffee:

Ohhh that sounds like fun! What movie did you see? I feel lucky to go to one movie a year. I saw Hunger Games recently. I hear you about the crazy schedule and trying to cook dinner. DH works some day shifts and some later shifts. It's probably a good thing when I don't cook though - I'm a pretty terrible cook. I can make good soups?!

That's totally fine about not knowing about the vitamins; I figured I would ask, because you know more about TTC then I do! :) Let's see I am CD35/10DPO. FF put my O date on CD25. It may just be a fluke that I ovulated late, because my cycles are usually 28-30 days. I've never had a long cycle. The only time I was irregular was when I was on the depo shot (I had spotting for 9 months). I know our bodies do weird things though, so I know it makes sense for me to be late for AF when I O late. My fingers are still crossed that *maybe*, just maybe I will get a BFP in a few days. As you said, I'm not out until AF shows!

By the way, I saw on your profile that you are 23 and your DH is 24. That is the same for me and my DH! :) 

Can I ask you ladies what your names are?! I feel so impersonal calling you by your usernames when I have been talking to you for a while! My name is Michelle :) If you would rather not share, I completely understand!!! :) Have a good evening!


----------



## PrayingMom

Im actually fairly new with the TTC, well I guess it will be a year now. We went to go see the "Ride Alone", I saw Hunger Games maybe last week or before can't remember. 

I understand I was on that depo shot and it totally jacked me up. I had spotted months straight, once I had a cycle a month straight.. So I stay away from birth control. Yeah I see your on CD35 and normally its 28-30. Ummm could be BFP soon..:) Do you use opks?? 

Yep we are 23 and 24 lol thats awesome we are the same age lol. 
I have no problem with you knowing my name. I am Brittany.


----------



## bamluby

Oh ok! Is that the one with Ice Cube? I'm so behind with new movies! 

Yeah, the depo was TERRIBLE! I know some people love it and it does wonders for them, but I guess we aren't those people! (Another reason why I trust your opinion about famara!)No, I don't use OPKs, but I plan to this next month!

Lol yes, I was creeping on your profile and saw that :blush: Well it is nice to 'officially' meet you. Maybe I'm weird; I've never really talked to people on forums before, but it just seemed strange to talk about all of these things and still call you by your username. :)


----------



## PrayingMom

Yeah that is the movie, I am too behind on movies lol.
Yeah I think it will be a great idea to use opks ,my first month using digital first response opks and femara I got the BFP. I also used preseed.
I am doing the exact same thing this cycle. I am currently on CD6 and tomorrow is the last day taking the pills I started yesterday testing with digital opks. So I have everything line up right in place and i should get my BFP this cycle.

Its okay looking on my profile, its not weird to me bc this my first time ever being on online forums. Its relaxing to me, bc I have women to talk to that understands what I am feeling and thinking, and I love seeing people getting their BFP makes me keep fighting for our dream BABY!!! :) Then we can share our pregnancy journey together.. :)


----------



## bamluby

Awesome! Sounds like a fun date night! :)

Yes, I think using OKPs will be a good addition. It definitely sounds like you have everything going for you this cycle! How long do you take Femara for? I can't wait to hear when you get that BFP! I know this will be it for you! 

I know these forums have been great! This thread is the first time I've really gotten to talk to people too! My DH just laughs at me, because I spend so much time on here. It really is relaxing though when you have someone that understands! I totally get it! I'm the same way, and I get excited seeing other ladies BFPs. It would definitely be wonderful to share the pregnancy journey together! EEK I can't wait! Baby dust to us! We are going to get that BFP soon, I know it!:happydance:


----------



## PrayingMom

I take it CD 3-7 which is only 5 days then suppose to wait two days then bd for a week straight once a day.

My DH laughs too, and I started making my videos for youtube he just smiles at me, he is the type what ever makes me happy makes him happy.. Yeah I spend a lot of time on here as well, I suppose bc I dont have any "real friends" the one I thought I had showed her true colors as they say lol.
Yes I cant wait to we get our BFP it will happen this year Im praying this cycle for us..

Oh yeah just a friendly suggestion I would use the digital opks simply bc it will tell you yes or no instead of saving all the test to compare the lines to see when it gets darker. I did that this past cycle got the regular opks and not digital and I was so stressed out bc all the lines looked dark to me LOL, and I believe I got my O date wrong and didnt BD when we needed to. so to save myself the time and stress digital I am using. Although they are a little pricey, just based of past experience I got my BFP when I used them so .


----------



## bamluby

Oh that is interesting- I don't know why I would have thought it was something you take all month! Is it pretty reasonably priced do you think?

Haha. That's sweet- sounds like my DH :) YAY- how are the youtube videos going?! I'm glad you started them! :)

I'm sorry again about your friend. It's interesting how much relationships change as we get older. A little sad too. I have a few really good friends, but this is the one thing I don't really talk much about. It's not like they wouldn't be supportive...it just feels funny to talk in-depth about it when they are at a different place in their lives of not wanting children. As you said yesterday, it's nice on these forums where people understand your thoughts and feelings. It's such a relief to have someone to talk to! :hugs:

Yes, this is our year!! I'm praying for this cycle for us too! :)

Thank you for the suggestion on the digital OKPs. I will look for those! I can definitely see myself stressing out about when test strip was darker. :haha: I already obsess enough over all of this, so that could save me the agony of trying to figure out when I O. You are so prepared- you are definitely going to get your BFP this cycle!!!!


----------



## PrayingMom

Yeah they are a good price my insurance pays for it all I only pay $5.00 thats nothing compared to stories I have read with women paying 100 to 1000 for dollars. And its worth it to me simply bc thats all I ever wanted as a little girl was to get married have a child, and be successful. So far gotten married and almost as successful as I wanna be just missing our child.

Yes it is very interesting that as we get older we grow apart and grow up. I suppose its all apart of life. God put people in our lives for reasons and seasons to learn from it. I just take it for what it is worth and move on. It was lovely to have at least one good friend but owell. But I understand not wanting to talk about TTC with friends that aren't at that point, even tho they'll be understanding ,they really don't understand unless they are in our shoes.

I am prepare very prepare. I know it is going to happen I will get the BFP this cycle. Im super excited I am saying it bc it will come true. And I upload my videos, I need to figure out how to make them all cute like other people do but I will figure out how to mark the link on here for you to go view on youtube. ( Its not perfect at all but, I plan to get better with time.) :)


----------



## PrayingMom

If you go on youtube and type this exactly OUR TTC STORY (about everything) you can watch the video then click on my picture to see the other videos its a total of 4 videos. Let me know if you have trouble. :)


----------



## bamluby

Hey Brittany! I don't have time too much time to write back to your above posts, but I will definitely write back this evening! I started watching your youtube videos, but didn't get to finish watching them last night. I love them so far! I will also finish watching those tonight when I write back!! :)

I'm going a little crazy this morning. I took a test, and right when I was holding it up to the light saying "WHYYY?!" I *thought* I saw a shadow. I was holding it up to the light, and it looked like something was shining through. I immediately took it apart and started looking at it from a zillion different angles and lighting. I did another one an hour and a half later (I couldn't wait longer), and the same thing. It is VERY possible that I could be going completely crazy and seeing things. It could also be evap lines, because they are on blue dye equaline tests. They had the slightest slightest bit of color, but I am SO hoping that I actually saw them. I'll be praying all day.

I am about to go study and do homework with a friend all day, so it will distract me for a while. I plan to not POAS until this evening after holding all day. Sorry for the read and run- I will write back to everything this evening! Thanks!!


----------



## PrayingMom

Omg, Im all excited now, I hope this is it, I hope this is your BFP. Im excited. I am also doing homework from school I have tons so I understand. I am praying this is it for you, then this week is O week so lots of BD and I too will have BFP. How exciting. :)

BABYDUST AND STICKY LITTLE BEANS.....


For this child I prayed, and The Lord has granted my petition of which I asked of him.
Samuel 1:27


----------



## CocoMia

Arghhhh this could be it!!!

I have everything crossed for you! Post a pic of the test! We'll squint at it with you ;)

Wishing you every bit of luck lady x


----------



## PrayingMom

CocoMia how have you been?? Everything going good with you??


----------



## CocoMia

Hi prayingmom!

Hope you're ok.

I'm all over the shop. I'm officially late but have signs of AF so I know I'm out I just can't stop crying.

Silly I know. I'll snap out of it; I don't like bringing everyone else down though so will stop myself moaning too much and eat this piece of cake instead!

Hope you had a good weekend! It's meant to be "blue Monday" today with everyone being the most miserable after the novelty of Xmas wears off. Anyone else felt like that or is it a UK thing? Hehe

X


----------



## PrayingMom

Awe don't cry. I understand completely I felt like that when AF showed this month, but now I am totally okay. I just finish my femara yesterday and just testing for O. Then two week wait again.
Im doing good for the most part just ready for some BFPs for us. :)
I think everyone ( maybe us) had been feeling down. I have been sleeping a lot lately besides school and work I sleep. haha 

But stay encourage I am still rooting for you. It will happen. I am here for you if you need anything. Im praying for a BFP this next cycle if AF shows for you.


----------



## bamluby

Hey ladies! Just took the third test today (held for 3.5 hours, but still wasn't very concentrated) The test looked the same as the first two...the slightest slightest slightest line ever (after ripping it apart of course). UGHH I SO hope it is not an evap line. I used the same brand for the last three. I am going to test again tonight with the same brand, but different test. I tried to take pictures, but they were super blurry. I'll take some of the next one though, because I would love your opinions. DH is coming home soon, but I don't plan on telling him anything until I know for sure. I was studying today, and almost took my test to my friend. I had to tell her what was going on, because my mind was all over the place! I have everything crossed and I have been praying all day. I don't want to be too upset if it's not the real deal :(

CocoMia, I totally know how you are feeling. I have been crying off and on for the last few days too. It is so easy to get down. I really really hope AF stays away for you!!! How many DPO are you? Keep us updated- you aren't out yet! Also, don't ever feel bad about needing to get those feelings out. We all have them. Lean on us ANYTIME! 

I've never heard of blue monday! It could be something in the USA that I just don't know about though! Enjoy that cake, and let us know if you need to vent!

Brittany, I love the videos! I cried watching. You are such a strong woman. Thank you for sharing your story about your pre-term labor and miscarriage. I seriously just want to hug you!:hugs: I can tell you are an amazing woman! That was so interesting what Miss Joyce(?) said!! I love that she didn't know you, but still "knew" you could use the prayers. This is definitely going to be your year! I also agree with you about being 'young', and wanting to have children. The only people that can make the decision of when it is the right time is you and your DH. :) You're going to be such a lovely mother. 

If this is not my cycle, I will look into having insurance pay for it! My health insurance is usually pretty good with coverage. 

I feel like I am forgetting something that I was going to respond to in a previous post...Darn it. Anyway, thank you ladies for all of your support! I'm happy to be part of a community of such amazing women! :)


----------



## PrayingMom

I'm super excited I really hope this is it for you. I'm so nervous just waiting, but I believe this is it for you I am praying BFP and sticky little bean. 

Thanks so much about the videos, I had to learn to be strong and lots and lots of praying help me become stronger, I had no one to talk to that had been through what I have been through so it was hard on us. With time I learn to live with it and deal with it, I have my days but I know he is in a better place which makes me happy. And her name was Miss Joyce, that was so weird to me but I know it was my confirmation from God this is m year.

Thanks I know I will be a great Mom, I love kids, I wish I had one, it is so many things I wanna do with him or her. I dream about it all the time, family date nights, etc. And I know you'll been wonderful parents I hope this is it for yall..:)

Yeah I would try to get your insurance to pay for it, really all it is, is a prescription that you doctor write up, he should give you a three month supply and tell you what days to take it on CD like 5-9 or 3-7. I take 5mg which is two pills of 2.5
And if your insurance doesn't pay I think its like $50.
I am so happy to have ya'll, yayyy I actually look forward to getting on here, the positivity and encouragement we give one another is awesome.


----------



## bamluby

Oh goodnes, I hope this is it too! I am so nervous though. I haven't tested again, but I just went and bought 6 more tests. Hahaha. I also spilled to DH that I thought I may have seen a line. I was ver very vague, but I am SO terrible at keeping secrets from him! I tell him everything, so I couldn't help it. :dohh: I will test again in a few hours, and again in the morning. I will definitely keep you guys posted!

Yes, I really did love them!! I can't even imagine how difficult that must have been for you, even if you were to have a strong support system! :cry:I don't think it is ever easy losing a baby. I literally have no words. He lives on in your heart, mind, and spirit always! Miss Joyce really was a sign for you- that is pretty special!! :) It warms my heart!

I look forward to getting on here too! I'm such a sap; whenever I DO mention TTC, I always talk about how wonderful you ladies are on here. I hope this is it for us too!!! I really do!! I agree, we will all be wonderful parents. Luckily, if this is not my cycle, you all will be here to help pick me up. 

Femara sounds great. Even without insurance, it would probably be worth it!

Thanks again! I hope you are all having a wonderful evening! I am going to cook dinner with the hubby :)


----------



## PrayingMom

K


----------



## PrayingMom

:flower: Thank you, it makes me feel good knowing I can help someone else. I am praying this is it and I bet your DH is so happy. And I know this is it for you. I am here either way.
Have a great evening I here with DH too cooking as well haha that is funny we are doing the same.
I will check later to see what your test. Fingers crossed and prayers up..:hugs:


----------



## bamluby

Good morning!! So I took a test last night when DH was home, and it was a BFN. Not even a smidgeon of a line. Then this morning, I took another test, and I'm seeing the same thing I did yesterday! It's almost barely noticeable. You have to find the right angle to see it, but when I do catch it in the right light it has color to it. I just don't know what to think. I'm lost, and feeling sad. I was really hoping that it would be a bfp without question this morning, but it's not. Maybe I really am just seeing an evap line. :cry: It's weird though; I saved one of the tests from yesterday, and it is a very clear blue line. I know evap lines can get stronger when you read them outside the time frame, but I could still see *something* during the time frame beforehand?!

This is torture. I've never had an evaporation line, or been able to see anything at all. If I was pregnant, it should have been darker this morning! AHHHH, I don't know what to think or do. Part of me wants to buy progesterone cream in case I am pregnant, because I have heard that is important when the embryo is attaching itself. Is that silly of me to buy some? 

Keep me in your thoughts. I could use the prayers today. Thank you guys so much (again) for your help.

On a positive note, I helped make a pretty delicious dinner. I was pretty proud that it turned out so well, especially considering how awful some of my meals have been in the past. :haha: How was your dinner last night?!


----------



## bamluby

Even in the few minutes I took to write that post, the line got darker! I can definitely see it...but the test is five minutes past the time frame now (taken 15 minutes ago)...:shrug:


----------



## bamluby

This is probably not a very good picture. It's a bit blurry.

This picture was taken 15 minutes after the test was taken. :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 36


----------



## PrayingMom

Yes I def see the line, I have to be honest I would use FRER test bc I know they don't have evap lines. This very same thing happen to me last cycle. I used walgreens brand bc it was cheaper and I got what I thought was BFPs, I was thrilled I told DH and my mom then next day AF showed. I cried to myself. :( 

So to be on the safe side I would wait a few days to test again or go get FRER test. Those evap lines are tricky little devils.

Your in my prayer as always, and I dont know about the cream, I have pills of progesterone and my doctor told me to start taking them the day I get BFP.. So idk if it will help or hurt. Sorry.


----------



## PrayingMom

Im happy dinner was great, and dinner for us was wonderful much needed time together.


----------



## bamluby

Thank you. I'm trying to brace myself for the fact that they could very well be evaporation lines. It all seems so cruel- I have NEVER seen an evaporation line. I have always heard about them, but I've never seen one. And to have several in two days that show up within the time limit...UGH. I knew I should have bought the FRERs last night. I literally stared at all the tests for 10 minutes, and went with the cheapies again. :dohh: I am so sorry that you had the evaporation lines before too. They are little tricky devils! I guess I will learn my lesson about using cheap tests if that is what this is. I will definitely cry too. I will buy some FRERs as soon as possible, and try to wait it out a little bit. That's all I can do. 

I think I will hold off on the progesterone, so that if it won't make AF any later if she does decide to come. *I REALLY HOPE SHE DOESN'T!* 


Aww I am happy you got to spend some quality time with your husband too! It is so hard sometimes with work, school, and life; but at the end of the day, I want nothing more than to be cuddled up next to him :)

EEEK before you know it, you are going to O and be in the TWW again! It seems like it is going by fast! I am still so excited for this cycle for you! :happydance:

CocoMia, did AF ever come?! I hope not! If not, you should test!!! :)


----------



## PrayingMom

Yea I have hear about the evap lines too but it happen last cycle it was a terrible feeling and I knew that was a lesson learn. I always use first response, my opks are FR digital month supply.
But I would wait again and test with a different test and I pray BFP for you. But if not we gonna keep pushing for next cycle. Im still here rooting for you.

I know today is CD9 I normally O on 14 or 15, but I still have been tested to make sure. I will start BD tomorrow and try to go a week straight hopefully I can lol. But will will start using pressed CD 12 and use it til CD 16 or 17. Im getting more excited, I have actually been really relax this cycle I guess bc of school and work has had me tied up.

It was great having time with him, lucky me he has three days off from his night job this week YAYYY that never happens.

I pray BFPs this cycle for me and I pray this really is your BFP..


----------



## bamluby

Ok, so my "waiting it out" lasted an hour. :dohh:I just went and picked up some FRERs, because I am driving myself crazy with these possible evap line. This test is not FMU obviously, but what do you think?! AHHH I so hope this is it!!! It showed up within a minute or two! I have no idea what to think!
 



Attached Files:







photo-1.jpg
File size: 12 KB
Views: 36









photo.jpg
File size: 13.5 KB
Views: 39


----------



## PrayingMom

AHHHHH YESSSSSS this is it I SEEE THE LINESSSS!!!!
IM JUMPING UP AND DOWN!!!!

Im so happy for you, thats the BFP....

Now you can be at ease... YES!!!!


----------



## bamluby

AHHHH!!! Do you really think this is it? I still can't believe it. I feel crazy, like it can't be true! I feel like I have been waiting for years for this day, but now I am SO scared!!! I am freaking out. I have so many thoughts and emotions. I want to laugh, scream, cry, jump for joy. I don't even know! Part of me still thinks it's all a fluke, and then part of me is like "Get ready! This is it!". Ahhh I don't know what to do! I guess I just wait for it to get darker?! And once it does, I call a doctor? I am too scared to even call it a BFP yet!


----------



## PrayingMom

I so understand but this is it, thats a BFP, you used a FRER test, Ive never heard a bad thing about those and I used those with my two pregnancies and they are correct. Im so excited ahhh I can hug you. 

Be excited, relax now, and you can call your doctor for them to do a blood test or you can wait til the line get darker but most def that is BFP.. YAYYYY


So I have been feeling what I say maybe my ovaries, idk the only other time I felt this is my first time O with femara back in Sept. I have been testing with opks so Im assuming O is coming very soon. I already have had an early start with BD lol so we are waiting for +O but I will keep BD til then and day of O and two days after. Im super excited for us...


----------



## CocoMia

Omg congratulations!!!

That's a line! You're going to be a mummy!
So happy for you and so pleased we got to hear your exciting news and see it too! ;)

Wishing you a v happy and healthy 9 months :)

X


----------



## CocoMia

My news doesn't come close but no AF and BFN on an IC...

The wait continues!!

Hope you get a + soon prayingmom! Keep me updated :) x


----------



## PrayingMom

I will, we agree to stay on this post until we get our BFP and keep our journal going. What CD or DPO are you on??


----------



## CocoMia

Defo! I'm in!

Now I'll be 14dpo and day 32 - my longest cycle has been 36 days so I'm prob out just waiting for it to happen which is really frustrating with irregular cycles :(

Where are you now? 

X


----------



## bamluby

Ah! Thank you both SO much! I'm praying it is a sticky little bean!!! DH told me to call him today if I got anything other than negative...I didn't want to say anything about it over the phone. When he called, he was being all funny...I could tell he was waiting for me to bring it up, but I didn't. Haha, he's going to have to wait until he is home! I'll keep you all updated with hopefully darker lines soon!! Wow. I can't believe it. :happydance:

You ladies are SO wonderful. Thank you so much for all of your support!!!! :flower:

Wooo keep on baby dancing, Brittany! Even if you are too tired, just keep at it! ;) Sounds like it will be soon for you!

Thank you again, CocoMia (I still don't know your name!). Hey, that is great news that AF hasn't come yet! You were pretty close in DPO as me, right? I had stark white BFNs until yesterday when I started seeing those weird lines. I have everything crossed that your BFP is just around the corner!

Yes, I want to keep this post going so I can congratulate you all on your BFPs! This is our year ladies!!! It truly is! Keep your updates coming- I look forward to it all!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## CocoMia

Well I'm an hour away from cycle day 33 and my O date was pushed back but I'm getting AF cramps badly now so it's a matter of time before she's here.

Just want her to bugger off quickly for the next go.
I've bought a stack of fr opks this time which I haven't tried before; have you?
I want to temp too
X


----------



## bamluby

Also, one of my first thoughts was "How in the world am I going to cut out caffeine?!?!":haha: I have always dreaded that more than morning sickness (OK maybe that is an exaggeration). 

Cutting out wine- fine; but coffee is going to be a hard one!!!! I'll live though.


----------



## bamluby

Oh yeah, you are in the UK! I forgot about the time difference. :dohh:

I hope she stays away for you!! I know what you mean though, I just wanted her to come because I was so sick of waiting. I STILL feel like AF is going to start, maybe that is why I still can't believe the lines?!

PrayingMom has a lot of great input on the OPKs. I haven't tried them. Hopefully you won't need them though! I'll be sending good vibes your way! :)


----------



## PrayingMom

CocoMia, I have used FR opks, I prefer the digital ones cause they tell you yes or no. The ones are fine I used those last cycle, they say when your line is darker the thats positive, which is confusing bc mine all looked the same. I havent temp simply bc I have hot flashes all the time so my temps would be every where.


----------



## PrayingMom

You will be able to cut out the coffee, just watch and see, the emotional bond you are about to experience is amazing. There isn't anything you wouldn't do for your bundle of joy trust me. I use to drink dr peppers all the time, I went cold turkey just for the baby. 
But the cramps you may be feeling is from the baby getting all snuggled in and your body changing so its okay, if it is unbearable let your doctor know.

Oh I am gonna keep baby dancing away. Cause I should be tell you in exactly 22 days that I have a BFP just wait in see, I am overly confident this time.
I know your husband is going crazy cause he wants to know so bad haha thats funny, I think I will make mines wait and ask him to go to the doctor with me for a simple check up he will never know hahah.

I am so happy for you congratulations again and take it easy. I pray a H&H (happy and healthy) 9 months.
Is this your first pregnancy right??


----------



## bamluby

You're right, it probably won't be difficult to cut out my "vices". I do need to call my doctor though to start weaning off my anti-depressants. I want to make sure I am being safe about all of my decisions. It's all so surreal! I need to start buying books, so I can know what to do, what not to do, etc. I feel so lost! Haha.

It was an emotional night telling DH. We both cried a lot. Lol. I think we are still in shock. I've always assumed that it would be difficult to get pregnant, so it was crazy that it happened so soon. We are undoubtedly thrilled, but naturally we are scared too. Yes, it is our first pregnancy...so it's just so crazy entering into this "unknown" world!! You're right though, it is definitely going to be an amazing experience!

I've already started rubbing my belly, telling my little poppyseed sized embryo to snuggle in tight. :cloud9: I'm praying for my sticky bean!!

Woohoo in 21 days now, I can't wait to see that BFP of yours! Then we can enjoy our happy and healthy 9 months together!! :happydance:

I know I keep saying thank you....but thank you again :):hugs:


----------



## bamluby

I'm still praying for you too, CocoMia! I hope AF has stayed away, but if it doesn't happen this month, my fingers are crossed for your BFP next month!! Hang in there girl!:hugs:


----------



## PrayingMom

Hi ladies, hope everyone is doing well.

So I wanna vent, ughh I've bee such a crybaby today. Crying all day long, ughh. Yeah I am in my feelings, I just can't wait to get a +O, I have been baby dancing still, so I know our chances will be higher this cycle since we are ahead of the game. Im still taking my prenatal and he is taking vitamins and both drinking tons of water. I have been using preseed so everything is line up perfectly. 
I don't know why I am getting down Im not even in the tww yet and I am already falling apart I hope to get a BFP this cycle bc this will be a rough cycle if not. Sorry to be down today but of course I will feel better once I go to sleep and start the new day. Ive had a really hard day..

Baby dust ladies and sticky beans and tons of prayers ....


----------



## PrayingMom

download this app called " I'm Expecting " its a great app, I have on my phone now lol.


----------



## bamluby

Aww I am so sorry that yesterday was such a rough day for you. Emotions come in waves sometimes. I wish I could reach across the computer screen and hug you. :hugs: Don't feel sorry AT ALL for feeling down. Sometimes we need to cry and let it all out! It's healthy. Just know that you are doing everything right, and you're doing everything you can do! Let yourself relax a little bit today! Take a hot bath, ask DH for a message when he gets home, do something fun to relax your mind and body. You're chances are definitely higher this month! I really am hopeful and confident that you are going to see that BFP. Try not to even think about anything else as a possibility right now (I know how hard that is). 

How are you feeling today? I hope you woke up today feeling rejuvenated! I also hope you get that +OPK! It's going to happen! I keep praying for you! Loads of sticky baby dust!!! I'll be thinking about you!


----------



## PrayingMom

I am actually feeling GREAT today. thanks for the kind words and hugs. So I did yoga last night and took a hot bath and just cuddle with DH. I told him and he said "we got it this time, told me to relax." So now I am all better, I have been keepin myself busy, I have been getting ahead with my two online classes.

I most def think it will be a BFP this cycle we have been BD since CD4 and today is CD 11, I should get an +o by CD 14 or 15 which is either Sunday or Monday. So Im really excited, and lots of BD going on over here lol... 

How are you feeling so far, I bet nervous and scared, but its okay God has a plan and he will provide and protect keep your faith and positive thoughts. Have you made your doctors appt yet??


----------



## bamluby

Oh good!! I am so happy to hear you are having a much better day!! Ah, yoga, cuddles, and a hot bath!? That sounds wonderful!! He sounds like a wonderfully supportive husband! How sweet of him to help easy your worries. 

I am glad to hear your optimism again about this cycle! We all know that it's going to get you that BFP! Woohoo - I'm looking forward to you getting that positive on Sunday or monday then!:happydance: Do you usually lay down for a while after you BD?

Lol. I feel like I am getting behind in my classes instead of ahead! Instead of reading my books, I've been reading about early pregnancy! I'm too distracted. It's OK though, I know I will get it done!

I'm feeling pretty good. I am still scared to get too excited...but I still am! My tests are still pretty faint, but every test and brand I've used is showing at least something now! I think they may be faint because I have been drinking so much water, and have been going to the bathroom A LOT! I keep trying to hold off longer, but I can't hold it for long. It's been hard to test with anything other than very diluted urine. :shrug: I'm also trying not to worry too much about them being faint, because it's still early. I would only be about 4 weeks and 1 day based on ovulation and when I think I conceived. I know some people don't even start testing positive until 5 weeks, so I probably just need to give it time. For now, I am just going to keep praying and thinking positive thoughts about my sticky bean! :)

I've been cramping too, but it seems pretty normal...just kind of bubbly, gurgling, pulling sensations, and dull crampy aches. I've gagged a few times too...not that I am hoping for morning sickness, but it definitely makes me feel hopeful that my body feels "different"....if that makes any sense. CM has started increasing the last two days too. I started getting a little dry before my BFP, but I think it's probably a good sign that it is increasing again!

I called the doctor today. I don't have one here yet, so I had to find one. They can't get me in until February 7th. I'll be honest, I cried. I just want to make sure everything is OK...but I know it is kind of a waiting game in these early stages. I've definitely been feeling hormonal with my bouts of crying.:dohh: Haha.


----------



## PrayingMom

Yeah I lay there for about 15 min then get up, DH just laughs. And yes he is amazing supportive, although he was not very understanding at first after months of trying and nothing happening and after doctors appt. he understands better now and is soo supportive.

Im very sure you can catch back up, I was behind to then I had cracked down today and got everything done and started doing next week work.

And I didn't get a positive til I was 5 weeks, but its good on other tests you are getting faints they will darker up in a week don't worry. And with my first pregnancy I had terrible morning sickness all the way until 15 weeks. But not complaints bc morning sickness are very good signs. I know I will embrace morning sickness with open arms lol.

Don't worry about the appt they typically wanna see you later anyways like at 8 weeks so when they do ultrasound they will see the baby and hear the heartbeat..
I saw my doctor early only because I am "classified as high risk" :( because of the preterm labor, I have an incompetent (weak) cervix. That topic is a book it is self.

But Im praying for you and I want you to relax and enjoy this time. You are very blessed.Thank God you got your BFP. I will too shortly.:)


----------



## bamluby

Hey. So unfortunately, I am pretty positive I miscarried last night. :cry: I'm an emotional wreck. It was all very sudden and traumatic. I was in a three hour long night class, and less than half way through I started cramping really badly. I got up to go to the bathroom after feeling a gush of something...and when I went to the bathroom there was a lot of blood and some clots. I started crying hysterically. I texted my DH that he needed to come get me, and then I was going to go home during our break. When I got back in class, I couldn't keep it together until our break. I was trying to hide behind my computer and hands, but I was still hyperventilating and bawling my eyes out. I left the room again, and the whole class was worried... I was just mortified. I spent the next 20 minutes hyperventilating and crying to the point I almost passed out. My professor and best friend were so sweet and came looking for me once break started, and they helped me gather my things to go home. It was all awful...it felt like eternity, and it just made it even worse that I was by myself in an old gloomy campus bathroom at night when it happened.:cry:

DH was really supportive, even though he was upset and crying too. :cry: We went home and called our parents (we hadn't even told them I was pregnant yet), so it was nice to be able to talk to them. 

I am going to call an OB/GYN today instead of the family physician I made an appointment with. I just want to make sure everything is running its course as it should...:cry: I asked the doctor yesterday if there was any way they could prescribe me progesterone, because I really do think I am naturally low on progesterone. Endo makes you estrogen dominate. I'm not saying that is the reason this has happened, and it probably would have anyway...I'm just bitter and sad...I don't know.

I have to be somewhere in an hour or so, and I can't even get out of bed. I am so depressed. Sorry for the rant; I don't even know what I am typing anymore. :cry:

Anyway, I just wanted to let you know what was going on...I hope you are doing well.


----------



## bamluby

I wanted to write another post to address you, so that it didn't seem so gloomy after everything I just wrote.

I'm so glad your DH is supportive. I think it takes a while for men to understand everything that goes into TTC. It keeps it fun though when they can laugh at us. :haha:

Yeah, I knew by reading previous posts and watching your youtube video that you had been classified as having a weak cervix. I was going to ask; I imagine it is all very complicated. Since you know this ahead of time this time around, are there things they can do to make the pregnancy safer for you? It is unfortunate to be classified as high risk, but at least that way you are getting the medical attention you deserve. So it's not all bad! I am confident that you will have a healthy full-term pregnancy when you get your BFP. 

As always, I'm praying for you! I am going to distract myself by living vicariously through you! I'm rooting for your BFP as if it was my own! :happydance:


----------



## PrayingMom

I'm in tears, I wish I could come hug you soo tight. There are never words to explain the feeling of losing a child, it doesn't matter if it was 4 weeks or 8 months it stills hurt. I am truly sorry and I am praying harder than ever. I know it takes a lot out of us with wanting so bad then trying like crazy. But on the bright side we know it is very possible for you to conceive with no problem. Thats great news :) 

Now I would def ask you doctor to write an order for progesterone so when you become pregnant again then everything is already in line. I to have to take progesterone the moment I get my BFP until I am 13 weeks. Then I have to go into surgery to get a cerlage ( which closes my cervix to prevent labor) then I start taking a shot at 16 weeks call P17 (which is another progesterone) to keep me pregnant as long as possible and I may be on bed rest. So thats all the things I will be facing, but no complaints I will do anything to keep baby in as long as possible and healthy.

So please take care of yourself and ask as many questions to your doctor as you need to and if something doesn't seem right research and research. I do that and I basically came up with my own plan for my next pregnancy and my obgyn agree to my plans and he said it was funny that I made my own plans before I even let him tell me that was his plan anyways.

Get some rest and take care of yourself and I am always here for you no matter what.


----------



## bamluby

Thank you so much for everything! I don't know what I would have done without being able to come to this thread every day in the last few weeks. I know you understand. You've been such a big support through all of this, and I can't tell you enough how much it has meant to me. 

My emotions have been coming in waves. I am trying to remind myself of all the positives; namely I CAN get pregnant. This is something I have worried about constantly for so many years, so I really am at ease to know that it can and will happen someday. I'm feeling thankful that I had my laparoscopy done, and took medication to help with my endometriosis. last year. I think it really could have made the difference. I'm still heartbroken, but I am trying to focus on the positives. 

I called to change my appointment type with my doctor, so I will still be seeing her on the 7th. I will definitely be talking about progesterone. I know these things happen and are common, and sometimes there is no reason for it. I just want to brainstorm with the doctor about what we can do next time around to reduce any risks of miscarriage. 

I LOVE that you came up with your own plan. It's like "No doc, I've done my research...this is how it's going to go!". Haha. It just shows you are a strong, persistent, passionate woman...I would totally do the same thing!!! You're amazing. You may be facing some challenges, but you consistently rise above them. It's nothing you can't handle. ;) Your plan sounds perfect in every way, and I know it is going to pave the path for a healthy baby in your arms in 9 months. :) 

I will continue to relax and take care of myself, and I will be sure to ask my doctors a lot of questions when I meet with her. Ugh, it has been a whirlwind of a week. :cry: It's going to be OK though. And just as you are there for me, I will continue to be here for you! I'm looking forward to all of your updates throughout this cycle. You are in my thoughts and prayers! Now go get that BFP, so we can finally celebrate!:happydance:


----------



## PrayingMom

To hear all those thing makes me feel great, I am happy that I could help in every way. I have learn to be passionate and have patience. I pray everyday and read about other people stories and I am happy I can help others. And you are very blessed that you can get pregnant yayy.

hugs and I am praying for you


----------



## PrayingMom

Good evening, Michelle I hope everything is going well with you. I just have been thinking about you and I hope you are well. I know DH is taking care of you. Just rest and take your time. I will check periodically to see when you update just let me know how you are..


----------



## bamluby

Hey Brittany, I apologize I have been kind of MIA for the last few days! It was a rough weekend, but I'm feeling a little better today physically and emotionally. I ended up going to urgent care yesterday, and they suggested I go to the ER just to make sure there was no infection and everything passed right. I was feeling weak, nauseas, incredibly dizzy, and still having a lot of sharp pain in both my back and abdomen. I think partly I went to urgent care, because I felt so alone not know how my body is supposed to react to this process. I was resisting going to ER, but DH insisted that if the doctor told me to do then we needed to go. I wanted a doctor to tell me everything I was feeling was normal I guess. I was feeling depressed about waiting two weeks to go to a doctor who didn't really believe I was pregnant to begin with... Anyway, it was exhausting spending 5 hours in the ER, but I think it has helped me find some closure. They did urine tests, bloodwork, and a vaginal and regular ultrasound. They were able to confirm that I was in fact pregnant, and had miscarried all of the remaining tissue. I was feeling crazy and very lost and confused, and I think I really needed to hear a doctor confirm that I wasn't just "making it all up". They gave me some painkillers and anti-nausea medication, and explained to me a little more about how everything works....it offered some peace of mind, really.

Today has been far better than the last few days. I am still not feeling quite like myself, but I know it will get easier. DH has been amazing. He lets me cry when I need to cry, and be angry when I need to be angry. I know I will have some good days and bad days, but it WILL get better. 



PrayingMom said:


> To hear all those thing makes me feel great, I am happy that I could help in every way. I have learn to be passionate and have patience. I pray everyday and read about other people stories and I am happy I can help others. And you are very blessed that you can get pregnant yayy.
> 
> hugs and I am praying for you

I am glad that it makes you feel good, because I truly meant it! :) All the people that know I am on this website ask if I have talked to people about it on here, and I always refer to you as my friend and talk about how helpful it has been to get on here. It's so amazing that even though the ladies on here really only know each other online, we still have a strong and supportive bond that is hard to come by!

How have you been doing with everything?! Did your digital OKPs confirm O yet?! I'm rooting you on and thinking about you daily! :)


----------



## PrayingMom

I am happy that you got your questions answered, and have relief on that. I totally understand about having different emotions. The night of my miscarriage it was like midnight we went to the er and I left there at 6am to turn around to go to my dr then go back to hospital to get a DNC done. It was awful, I was soo upset and mad at the world. It is natural to feel all those things but don't allow them to get you too down.

It really is amazing how strong of a bond we have online. I think because we all are aimming at one goal and it is a process for some women and others it is so easy. But we just understand the feeling of wanting kids. It is funny I tell my hubby my friend this and that too lol :)

Well for me, I am still testing for O and all have been negatives. It really has me confused, I O last month on CD15 and back in Sept CD 14 when I got pregnant then. I am lost,I have been feeling doubtful but I guess I will O late this cycle, if I even O.. I have so many questions, like what if I don't O. Ughhh its frustrating me soo much I wanna give up but I want this so bad thats why I keep testing and hope I will O soon. We still have been BD we took a day off Sunday ( was tired) but we have BD since CD5 which was January 17. Today is CD16.. 

Im happy to hear from you. How is classes going for you, don't give up stick with it.


----------



## bamluby

Aww I am so sorry that you had to go through that. That does sounds awful! You have been through so much; Seeing how strong and positive you are after everything really gives me hope. It is helpful to know that the roller coaster of emotions I am experiencing is natural, and I know it will pass. I know I will never fully "get over it". There is always going to be a part of me that will always wonder about what could have been. I feel empty, and I don't necessarily want to just "forget" about it. With that said, I do know that the pain will lessen with each passing day. Right now I am trying not to let it consume me. It's hard...I am still just so disappointed. There were definitely worries I had about being pregnant and being a mom, but it was genuinely one of the happiest moments of my life to see that positive pregnancy test. I am still just kind of heartbroken that all of that happiness and excitement ended so abruptly. I am sorry to be a debbie-downer. I'm just having a moment. I promise I won't let it keep me down for long. I know I am stronger than this, and I will keep moving forward. 

I know- it's nice to have that friendship! It's just so hard to talk to anyone else about wanting kids as deeply as we do. People simply don't understand unless they have gone through this process. Thank goodness we can turn to each other for support when we need support and encouragement when we need it! :)

I am sorry to hear that you still haven't gotten a positive for O. I wonder if it would be helpful to use the strips to see if O is on its way, and then the digi to confirm it? It could offer some peace of mind, but on the other hand I guess it could make it even more confusing. I am sorry- that sounds so frustrating! I know I would be anxious too. Don't feel doubtful, you very well could just have a late O this month! I hope you don't have to wait too much longer, so you can relax a little! If you are CD16 now, I bet it will happen any day now! I know it is hard not to worry and be frustrated, but keep your hopes up. This is going to be your month!!!

Classes are going well- I'm getting caught up on my reading and everything. I have to turn in a short paper a few days late, which I never do, but after this week I'm not going to beat myself up over it too much. :) Self-care and taking it easy was more important that a few measly points that won't matter in the long-run. 

I haven't gotten on youtube in a while to see if you have posted more videos...I am going to venture on over there to see if you have posted anything! Take care of yourself this week too!! It's important!


----------



## PrayingMom

Michelle I so understand bc I do that now I say oh my son would be two this year and this past Christmas I was so depress bc I wanted to buying my son things and waking up to him opening gifts ughh it is so heart breaking. Then I say I would be 20 weeks this week and finding the gender out actually today :( but then I remember God has a plan for me. What he has for me, it is for me and I know I will be a Mom again someday. My DH tells me, you are still a Mom no matter what and he still gets me stuff for Mothers Day. But the feeling will never go away and the wondering will never go away but it gets easier in time to talk about and not be so emotional. But there is absolutely a empty feeling you have and it is so hard to let it go. I guess thats why I am fighting so hard for this and if I have only have one child I am would be grateful for that.

I am happy to hear you are overall doing better and catching up with your work at school. Oh yeah you are NOT a DEBBIE DOWNER!!! the feeling you are having is natural in my eyes soo ahead let it all out so you can dust your self off and get back up and start fighting again. God said "Its not over to it is all GOOD" its not all good yet so its not over!!!:)

I think I may call my dr about my opks, and I had started making a video last night I haven't finish it yet but I will today and upload tonight and let you know.


----------



## bamluby

I really do appreciate you letting me vent, and helping me feel normal about it. It has just been so hard, because I still have so many emotions and when they come up I really need to talk about it...but then I feel guilty for still bringing it up to family and friends. Don't get me wrong, they have been supportive...my mom has called and texted several times over the last few days to see how I am doing, but I just feel like the world is moving on around me, and I'm still trying to process everything. It hasn't even been a week, and I hate feeling like I have to bottle up my emotions. Coming on here and talking to DH have been my only real outlet for those bad days and moments. DH is so sweet. He can tell when I am sitting there lost in thought, and keeps asking me to tell him what's going on in my head. I know he hurts to see me upset, and he keeps reminding me that he understands and that I can talk to him about anything I'm feeling. Anyway, I just wanted to say again that I appreciate it. This just isn't me. I'm not this person. I don't like dwelling on things. I've always been optimistic. Even when I'm depressed, I can always smile through the tears. Letting out my feelings is the only way I can move forward, so that is what I am trying to do. I've been writing a lot lately...it's been really helpful.

I can't imagine the pain you have been through. Just knowing you would have a son, and that he should be here with you...and that you would have another little one. My heart aches just hearing you talk about both of your losses. I am so incredibly sorry. It truly is heartbreaking. There aren't enough word to express that pain. You are right though, God has a plan for both of us, and that includes having children and being wonderful mothers. I agree with your DH, you already are a mom and always will be. I can't wait for the day when you get to hold your babies tight. 

I think that is a good idea to call your doctor! It could help ease your mind. I am sure you don't have anything to worry about, but I know it is so frustrating waiting. Sometimes our bodies just don't have normal cycles...my last cycle was my first "long one", and it ended up turning out to be a BFP, so even if you ovulate late, your chances are just as good! Also, I still got pregnant even though I only BDd 2-3 days before O. I really think if my progesterone levels were higher, I would have had a better outcome :shrug: On the bright side, you have ALL of your bases covered, so when O comes (and it will!) you will be in a really good spot to get that positive HPT this month! :) 

Keep me posted!!! :happydance: I hope you having a great week!


----------



## PrayingMom

I understand and it is hard but I have learn to be thankful and cherish everything I have. But when the day comes again for both of us to be moms again I would be so thrilled and excited. 
I did call my doctor yesterday and I am coming in Monday so they can check my progesterone levels to see if I O yet or what is going on. So if I haven't O and it looks like I am not gonna O they wanna up my femara , if I am about to O just keep BD, I was confused I didn't know that you can O on different days. So confusing to me, I guess because I have never had a "regular" cycle.
But I am happy you are able to talk to your DH and me as well, I do understand and I am also here for you open ears always. Just take your time it is all still very new and it is a process. There are never the right words to ease the pain and with time it becomes easier to live with but the pain is still there.
You have a great week as well. I am posting a video if it ever load up.


----------



## bamluby

I truly can't wait for the day when we become moms again. It's going to absolutely amazing. 

I've actually been doing a little better these last few days. I haven't had a breakdown in almost two days! I've definitely had moments of sadness, but I am trying to focus more on looking forward to that moment when I get to be a mom again and hold my little ones. My DH and I keep bringing up all of the lovely things about "when we have kids..." someday. It will happen, and when it does it is going to be incredible.

I am so sorry to hear about everything going on with your cycle. 
It is a frustrating feeling when things are out of our control. I watched your video!! I am glad that you are going in to your doctor on Monday! I am still praying that you will O late instead of having an anovulatory cycle. My fingers are crossed that you will get good news from the doctor on tuesday when you get your results back. I don't know exactly how that all works, but I hope it provides some answers for you. That is definitely crazy about O being on different days every month. I wish our bodies were more regular! Are you tracking your BBT this month too? Keep hanging in there. I am glad your doctor is being supportive of your questions and concerns.

It was nice to see you looking relaxed in your video. I know you are a little stressed, but you are doing a great job taking care of yourself! Yoga and belly dancing sound amazing! I absolutely love yoga, and I really need to make more of an effort to do it more often. Belly dancing is also a lot of fun, and a good work out too! I was a dancer when I was younger, so I did belly dancing among other things. Good for you- I am so happy to see you keeping busy and taking care of yourself. I really do admire you :)

Also, regarding your vitamins, I know eggs have Omega 3...there are probably other foods that have a good source of Omega 3 too. I will look into it. Taking another vitamin is definitely another option too. It sounds like they are pretty good though.

Keep your hopes up this week, and keep me posted! You are in my thoughts! :hugs:


----------



## PrayingMom

Yes I had so much fun Tuesday doing Yoga (I LOVE IT) and belly dancing was so fun. I have been more relax doing those. I have Zumba in the am ( a first for me) 

I haven't did BBT bc since I took that clomid back in May 2013 I have terrible hot flashes all the time. So that would have my temps everywhere.
Aww yall are the same as us, we go in the toy department all the time looking for things, saying our baby is gonna have this and that. I already bought books so we can read to him or her. We look at clothes all the time and even have a baby shower planned (well theme and games) just waiting on the baby.

Thats so sweet that you admire me aww I wish I could hug you,thanks it is always a joy getting on here talking to you. I am SOOOO HAPPY that you are doing better, thats is great.

Now the vitamins I haven't really much thought of it as of yet on what I will do. I may switch back to my other ones whenever that BFP come I pray soon.


----------



## bamluby

Maybe that will be my goal this week: start doing yoga! Let me know how Zumba is- I have always wanted to do it! I feel like I would be so out of breath though- I don't really exercise. I think I need to start small. Haha.

That's right, I forgot that is why you don't track your BBT. I haven't really started tracking mine again. I was going to start yesterday, and I keep forgetting. 

Aww I love that you already have your baby shower planned! I want to buy some parenting books. I was going to the day I found out I was pregnant, and then never got a chance to. I can't wait for the day when we can have all of of our plans and things for baby to be a reality and no longer a "plan". :)

:) It is always a joy getting on here to talk to you too. We are going through this journey together, with all the ups and downs! :hugs: 

So, I'm not that knowledgable about Zodiac signs and such, but it's the Chinese New Year and the year of the horse. That's my sign...probably yours too, right? I hope that means good things are in store for us!!! :)


----------



## PrayingMom

Zumba was great, I loved it all it was really was dancing and you said you use to dance that should be easy for you. I is a workout not to bad but lots of fun, I laughed and enjoyed every min. 

I can't wait til it is no longer a plan and actually happening. Soon very soon. I'm happy we are doing this together and we have each other it makes it so much easier.

I really don't know about the Chinese zodiac signs at all but I will look into that and tell you what I think. 
Hope you are doing great....


----------



## PrayingMom

Just did the research of that and you are correct it is a year of the horse and yes that is my sign as well. Well let the good things roll for us. I am sure there will be plenty of great things that will happen for us. I am always praying and u are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## bamluby

Haha well even with years of dancing, I'm not sure I could keep up that pace these days! I might be very thin, but I am nowhere close to being in shape. I get winded walking up the stairs!! :haha:

I am glad you were able to laugh and enjoy yourself! That is always important!! 

Yeah, I don't actually know what it means to be the horse this year, but I want to pretend that it is a good sign! lol

I hope your appointment goes well tomorrow! I will be thinking about you!!! You are always in my thoughts and prayers too lady ;) We're going to do this. :happydance:


----------



## PrayingMom

I understand I am soo out of shape, this is the biggest I have ever been in my life. But I try not to be soo hard on myself after all I did have a baby and got preggers again. I want to get in better shape that all. I get winded a lot too thats why I started workng out.

My appt went okay I suppose, they just took my blood and will call me tomorrow for my results. hopefully good news, if not I know they will up my femara and I wanna ask about the trigger shot . Its suppose to help make your eggs mature fast which is good. So once I know all that info I will let you know.

I agree, I don't know what the horse mean either but I am saying all good things. LOL :)

How have you been?? Have you'll have thought about trying again?? Isn't you appt this week right??


----------



## bamluby

Oh my goodness, I just spent forever writing a long post, and then I got logged out!!!:dohh: UGH!!! I will try to summarize what I said:

I can totally relate to wanting to be healthy and "feel" healthy!

Conversations about health and weight always get me thinking about society's unrealistic expectations of women, and what defines beauty and perfection. It's crazy. Our culture should be emphasizing health, not the "perfect" body type and weight. I will try to refrain from going on a "feminist" tangent about this. I know I still feel feel insecure about my body sometimes, and secretly I hope my post-pregnancy body will widen my hips as to no longer resemble a 12-year-old boy:haha: But when it really comes down to it, I am learning to be comfortable in my own skin and I aspire to be in good health...whatever that will look like for me. I am glad you do not give yourself a hard time, because I think you are absolutely beautiful! I think it is great that you are trying to get healthy for you and baby! Go you; I hope to join you!

(Sorry for going off topic there)

I am glad your appointment went well! I am waiting here with you and praying for good news! I have heard about the trigger shot, but don't actually know what it is. Is it progesterone? I am still hopeful that you won't need another cycle of femara or the trigger shot, but either way I am feeling confident for you! I am around all day, so let me know what you find out!

Things are going fine here! Yes, my appt. is on Friday! :) DH and I have talked a little bit about TTC, but we were kind of NTNP to begin with. I mean, I have been ready for months, but he is still torn between waiting and trying (so sometimes he pulls out, and sometimes he doesn't). It was kind of like "Whatever happens, happens". I think that is another reason why the MC upset me so much, because the opportunity doesn't always come around. It felt like getting pregnant right now was "supposed to happen". He did too. I know he has been upset by everything, and has indicated that he is closer than ever to wanting to full out TTC. Even though he wasn't planning on us getting pregnant so soon, he is still really sad about the fact that we won't have our baby in 9 months. I think one reason we were NTNP is because he is scared of "planning" something this big, as weird as that sounds. He is always worried about what people think and would want him to do. It it almost as if saying it was an "oopsie" is easier than being lectured about how we should wait. He doesn't like confrontation and situations where he has to defend and rationalize his decisions. I know that probably doesn't make much sense; he's a funny man sometimes! He knows how badly I want to start a family right now, and after the MC he realized even more how soon he wants that for us too. We have been talking more and more about this everyday. I am hoping that I have an answer to that question soon. I guess we will see what happens!!

I have my fingers crossed and I am sending you tons of prayers today!!


----------



## PrayingMom

I understand perfectly what your DH is saying about defending his choices to other that why we didn't tell anyone so they will not have anything to say. Its crazy how people always want to put their inputs in..

Well I got my call :( so my levels were at 1.62 meaning I am not O and not gonna O. They say anything over 10 is O. So I have an appt tomorrow to talk about what is next for me. I don't know my body is doing it is own thing. I am starting to feel like you guys NTNP. I have been really down this morning thinking will it ever happen for me? Parts of me wanna give up but it is not in me to give up..

As far as working out, it is a stress reviler for me. Before I was pregnant with my son I absolutely loved my shape and in high school. But now it is not the same. I have stretch marks on my stomach from being in the hospital not putting on my coco butter to prevent them when I was having my son. I was so mad because I dint have any. But I embrace them, their my battle wounds as I call them. But I will love to get back down to my pre-pregnancy size. I was healthy weight and I was more confident then. And thank you so much always good to have you.


----------



## bamluby

Hey, Brittany! I spent 45 minutes writing you back yesterday, and I got logged out for the second time while I was trying to post my message!! I was so frustrated that it didn't post that I almost cried, and I had to get going on my homework :( Anyway, I just got home not too long ago after a 10 hour day at school. I've been thinking about you all day and hoping you are doing well.

I am SO SO sorry to hear about your test results yesterday. You have every right to be upset. It is so frustrating when you put in every effort possible into this process, and then your body does its own thing. It's also hard not to think about all the emotions of having to do this yet again next cycle. Try to hang on to the feeling that you ARE doing everything you can. I know it is hard to wonder if it will ever happen, but I am really confident that this WILL happen for you. I know it doesn't always help when people say that, especially when they don't understand how hard this process is. But I wouldn't say it if I didn't believe it; I know you well enough to know you won't give up, just like you said, so I keep praying that it will happen sooner than later!!! I wish you didn't have to be going through this right now, and I wish I could give you a big hug! :hugs: 

I am here to support you, and will be there every step of the way! It sounds like you have a great medical team who is willing to work with you on taking the next steps. I am glad you had another follow-up appointment today. How did that go? What are the plans?

Keep hanging in there, and take care of yourself. It is totally understandable to be frustrated and upset right now. Let me know if you need to talk! I have been thinking of you constantly, and I pray this journey gets easier for you!

I wish my other post would have posted yesterday, because I had so much to say, and I said it much more eloquently than I am able to right now....Most importantly, I just want you to know I am thinking of you, and wishing there was something I could do!! keep me posted on how you are doing!!:hugs:


----------



## PrayingMom

Hey. I am doing well foe the most part swamp with school work, I see you are too as well. 
My appt yesterday for the most part went great, he decided to put me on Clomid again :( 100mg this time. I asked why he said he wanna see if my ovaries will react to it since I had an anovulatory cycle with femara. So we will try that for three cycles then a higher dosage of femara and trigger shot. 
We also talked about a fertility clinic and he gave me the option if I wanted to go there. He told me its my choice and but said I don't want you to go because I can do everything they do such as IUI and IVF basically everything they can do he can do as well. He said we have been working so hard together and he doesn't see any reason why I should go. He said ppl go their when their doctors basically get give on them, so that made me feel great. He said I am not giving up on you, so don't give up on me, we have a great track record I got pregnant on my own and once with femara, so it will happen soon. He was very reassuring that we will figure it out together. 
So I am stickig with my doctor, he is the best. I am now waiting on AF to show to start around. I will make a video to get in details more. Ill yet you know when I do that.

How are you and DH doing??


----------



## bamluby

Yes, I have definitely been swamped with school. It's been another rough week, but I am still doing well in all my classes thankfully! I am sure you are too- you're always on top of things ;)

I know you didn't really like Clomid because of the symptoms, but maybe a switch really will be a good thing for the time being!! His reasoning makes sense :) Your doctor sounds amazing. I smiled so big just reading all of that! He sounds great, and he obviously genuinely cares about his patients! I always think it is important when doctors treat you as a unique individual instead of "just another patient". I feel good about him too! I am happy you are staying with him. He sounds confident in helping you through all of this, and it sounds like that has been very reassuring for you!

I am glad to hear some positive things coming out of this. Should AF show up on time even with an anovulatory cycle? I hope she does, so you can get going on your next cycle! I'm glad you are doing alright - I've been thinking about you. All of your hard work is going to pay off, I just know it. 

I will keep my eye out for your video. I always like watching them :) I honestly feel like I just know you!

DH and I are doing well. It is technically my friday, so that means I get to spend some relaxing nights with him! :) My saga continues though...A nurse from the ER has apparently been trying to get a hold of me all week, because one of my lab tests from the hospital came back as abnormal. I guess we'll see about that. I'm just so ready to move forward from these past few weeks. Everything that has happened has thrown me completely off balance, and I am ready for some positive in my life about now! It's going to get better though. Everything that has happened has been out of my control, and all I can control is how I react. I'm staying optimistic that things will start turning around :)

I hope you and your DH have gotten to spend some quality time together this week :) Good things are coming for all of us soon, we deserve it!


----------



## PrayingMom

Yeah my doctor is great. I am very thankful to have a doctor like him he is amazing. I am really hoping that the change is what I need to make me O and get my BFP. Im not sure if AF will show up or not. I wil wait til she due which is the 13th and if not I will take provera to make her come.

I am happy yall geting some time together, this weekend I will have my DH all to myself yayy, we have been super busy. I hadan interview at another school yesterday, I am staying hopefully that I will get the job, I know something good will happen, Ive been getting interviews back to back so I am sure this year will be perfect for us.

Also make sure you get yourself check, if your tests results are abnormal, we don't wanna anything to be wrong or an infecton that can cause more damage. Take care of your self. I understand about things being out of your control and us as humans always wanna control stuff but I have come to realize that God has control of all things. He said its not over until its all good, is it all good? NO!! so its not over yet. I know we have to build our faith and trust in him, he will make it all good. When we get our budles of joy, we will be filled with soo much joy and happiness. I can't wait until that day, I am excited thinking about it. :)


----------



## bamluby

Yeah, I am really hoping that a little change in medication will be all you need to help you O this cycle! I am feeling positive about it! That's right, you use Provera to help with that! (For a while there I was getting femara and provera confused) I'm learning so much from this site! Haha. 

My doctor appointment went well yesterday. I had a lot of anxiety before I went in since it was my first time meeting with her. She was great though, listened thoughtfully to everything I said. She ordered blood work to make sure my thyroid and everything else are in good order for TTC. She said what most doctors say after a miscarriage- to wait until you get another period to start trying again, so it is easier to track. The only thing I am worried about now are my abnormal pap results. It just doesn't make sense, because my pap has always come back normal. We are definitely working to figure out what is going on there. I did more tests, so I should know something on Tuesday or Wednesday. As hard as it is, I am trying not to worry. 

I am glad we both get to spend some quality time with our husbands this weekend! It's definitely hard when you're busy! It's been beautiful outside, so we were doing some yard work outdoors (not necessarily "fun", but it's definitely more enjoyable when we do it together). What have you guys been up to?

That is great about your job interviews! I hope you hear some positive news soon! What kind of school positions are you looking at? I am also waiting to hear back from a job too! Even though this year has started out with stress and frustration, I am praying that both of us have tons of positive things coming our way! Good luck with the jobs! Can't wait to hear. 

Yes, like you said "It's not over until its all good". That seems to be a good mantra lately! Everything is in divine order. I look forward to the future everyday: babies, a family, stability, happiness, and health. It's going to be wonderful. I need to also remind myself to enjoy the journey and the present though :)


----------



## PrayingMom

I am sure your test will be fine, I had an abnormal before but they did another test it was fine. You know soap and scented sprays and such can throw your levels off in that area, so don't worry I am sure it's all good. 
We have been watching movies, we had a unexpected snow day here in Memphis, Tennessee. That is were I live, do you mind me asking where do y'all live? 
I am in hopes I do get the job. Still waiting on an answer. And it is a teaching position at an elementary school. I'm a sucker for kids, I love kids they are amazing to me.

I'm sorry I am jumping subject so much I wanna answer to all your comments. :) 
I do hope this is the change I need for the better, I really don't like clomid at all, my poor DH said oh no babe, lol he knows I'm an emotionally wreck on those pills and the hot flashes. But no complaints anything for our miracle baby.

I agree everything is in divine order. Here is to our future so much to look forward to and keep those positive thoughts and you will begin enjoying the present, I had to learn to stay positive it will take you a long way and push you further.


----------



## bamluby

That makes me feel better! I am praying that everything will be just fine! I've been so stressed about it, but I am hoping it was just a fluke test! 

Ohh awesome, Tennessee is beautiful. I've only driven through it a few times, but I really liked it! We always stopped in Nashville on our way from Georgia to Indiana when we drove, but I'm not sure if I've ever been to Memphis. We are living in the Phoenix metropolitan area in Arizona currently while I am in graduate school. Our "home" is in Colorado though- that is where we both basically grew up :) I have to say, I am not missing the snow this year. It's really nice here in the winter! The summers on the other hand are terrible!

That would be wonderful- I hope you get the job! I'm a sucker for kids too, so I totally understand! I worked at an alternative school with at-risk middle schools for one of my internships. They were the ones who got referred, suspended, or expelled from their original public school. They were definitely difficult, but I STILL loved them! Elementary kids are great though; I bet you are great with them!

Aww well I hope this time around the clomid doesn't have such bad side effects! You won't need it after this next cycle anyway!! ;)

Haha, and sorry it's my fault that we got on to so many subjects!

Woohoo, we are going to keep moving forward together! I love that you have helped me stay grounded and positive! Our dreams are going to come true this year!


----------



## PrayingMom

Oh it has been a joy talking with you I was telling my hubby last night I wish I knew you in person, you are such an awesome sweet person. 

How cool we were talking about moving to Arizona in 2012 while he was on his orders. I would love to move out of town. hopefully we get to move sooner or later. Well maybe after I have a baby, I love my doctor too much to leave and start over with some one else. Hahaha thats funny but he is great I must say.

My dreams or I should say my goal is to open my own child development center. I have so many ideas it would be awesome. 

I do hope the sides effects will not be bad, I plan to take them before bed, last time I believe I took them around noon. I was gonna start my provera today bc no signs of AF, she is due in 3 days and I am sure she will not come, it makes sense since I didn't O that she won't come. But I am not gonna start provera bc I have a bad cold (terrible dry cough, and a little sore throat) so I wanna wait til I am 100% better, I don't wanna try and be sick, I don't wanna hurt my baby or anything so now my wait begins until i feel better


----------



## PrayingMom

I have an appt today for this terrible cold, I pray that is all this is. So hopefully my PCM will give me something so I can start my provera and get these rolling. 

Hope all is well with you today.


----------



## PrayingMom

So I got an antibiotic shot and pills. I was right I am coming down with something. So hopefully I will be better soon.
Still no sign of AF as i thought, so as soon as I am better I will take provera


----------



## bamluby

Oh no, I am so behind! I am so sorry to hear that you haven't been feeling well! :( We just haven't been able to catch a break lately! There has been a lot of yucky cold/flu bugs going around. I am so sorry that you caught something! I'm glad you went to the doctor to get some antibiotics, and that you are holding off on the provera until you feel better. Booo, being sick is awful! Make sure you get tons of rest and drink plenty of fluids! I hope you heal quickly!

When I haven't been studying, I have been spending way too much time researching and obsessing over those lab results the last few days! I finally heard back, and it was great news!! I'm not as embarrassed to say this now, but what happened was that the ER called me and told me I had gonorrhea (which I know now that I don't!). My DH and I were like- there is NO way. We literally laughed. Luckily, my dad researched STIs/STDs at the CDC throughout his career and was able to counsel me about what to do next, and how even though the tests have good accuracy, he has still seen a lot of error especially in low-risk monogamous couples. DH and I both got tested again before doing any treatment. We have been together since we were 16, so we are each other's only sexual partners! I also knew wholeheartedly that we have always been 100% faithful to each other. I had absolutely no doubt in my mind about that. My first result was a false-positive or lab screw up, because we both got completely negative test results this time around! :) Anyway, my anxiety is no longer through the roof...it's been a tough wait these last few days. HALLELUJAH! After these past three weeks I am so ready to have some normalcy in my life! 

I can't believe how crazy things have been for both of us lately! It's just another hill, but we are strong and will keep going! Some positive things are definitely going to be in our near future; I can feel it! :)

Aww, I wish I knew you in person too! (I at least get to see you on your videos :haha:). That sounds stalkerish, but I just mean that it makes me feel like I know you even more. You are an incredible person, and it has been so great to connect with you and understand each other's journey. :) On a different note, the child development center sounds AMAZING! That is incredible. I have every bit of faith that you can make that dream a reality. 

I am vowing to be better about getting on here! Now that I have been through the storm, I can get back to my B&B obsession! Although really I mostly just get on this thread. Anyway, take care of yourself and feel better soon! Rest. Rest. Rest. :hugs:


----------



## PrayingMom

I am happy everything is great with your test results. I bet that was nerve wrecking, that's a terrible mess up on the lab. 
I feel like I'm getting worst :( I just would like to feel better. I've been sleeping and today I took off work to rest. Hopefully I get better haven't did any school work either, just sleeping and DH been taking care of things. I hope I get better soon to start my next round, I'm thinking my body wanted a break so I'll just rest.

I been meaning to do a video but I haven't cause I don't wanna cough my lungs up trying to talk lol.


----------



## bamluby

That is the worst! I am so sorry you have such an awful cold! How are you feeling today? I hope all that sleep and rest has helped you start feeling a million times better! It's good you were able to take off work the other day. I think your body definitely needed a break; it's always strange when our bodies get sick right after we have a lot going on. I hope you feel better soon, and get to start your provera. I've been sending healing thoughts your way!:flower:

Yeah, what a terrible mistake to make on a test result like that. The nurse on the phone was rude too, and was telling me that I should be using condoms to prevent pregnancy and STI's. :dohh: Hello, I'm married! The whole thing was just a mess. Oh well, it's over! I feel so lucky that it didn't cause tension between DH and I; we have a strong relationship and trust each other fully. 

Also, Happy Valentine's Day!! I hope you are feeling well enough to be able to enjoy the day with your husband! Do you have any plans?


----------



## PrayingMom

Hey, 
I am feeling a little better. I still have that nasty little cough. But for the most part I am able to go to work without feeling to down. That day off was much needed it was crazy because my DH had to work that evening so he was home all day.

I agree what a terrible mistake they made, and I am so happy it didn't cause any problems and yall trust each other. That is great and wonderful that yall relationship is great such a strong couple to have trust, I love seeing young people like us married and making our marriages work.

HAPPY VALENTINE'S DAY :) 
our plans none really, he has to work tonight but we may go catch a late movie, unless he try to surprise me ( he does things like that). I hope you are having a wonderful day today and enjoy your DH.


----------



## bamluby

Oh good, I am glad you are at least feeling a little better. If only that annoying cough would disappear for you, but at least you are over the worst of it! I'm glad your DH has been taken care of you! :)

I know, I feel so lucky to have fallen in love so young. It means I get all of those extra years to spend with my best friend. It really is amazing how even though we are all young, we already have marriages that will undoubtedly last a lifetime. I'm sure you feel the same way :) It's pretty special. 

Did you end up going to a movie last night? Even evenings at home together can be wonderful! I think that can be more fun than going out sometimes. We tried to go to a restaurant that my friend recommended, and we didn't realize until we got our check that we were at a different place. Haha. There were two indoor/outdoor restaurants in the same building, so I guess we were on the wrong side. Typical us. Lol. It was still yummy though. That's cute that your DH likes to surprise you! My DH thinks I'm impossible to surprise, so he usually just tells me what's going on. Lol. The one time he surprised me was our engagement, and that wasn't an easy task ;) 

Well I'm still hoping you get over that cold here really soon! I'm looking forward to what this next month has to offer you :happydance:


----------



## PrayingMom

Oh yes I know exactly what you mean, young love the best kind of love on the 25th of this month itll be our two year anniversary, we have been together only 3 years lol we got married pretty fast but Ill do it all over again for the man. Yes we get the extra fun years with our best friends. 

We did however stayed in the movies and everywhere was jamed pack, so it was much more nicer at home relaxing. Thats funny that you guys ended up in the wrong place, at least you all got to try something new. As long as you enjoyed yourself that is all that matters.

I can't wait til the cough goes away. Its really strange though I have been extremely tired and sleeping so much, I have been blaming on the pills I am taking but I know that antibotics doesn'tmake you sleeply..??? Well idk. I think I may start provera March 1, that way I am clear of all sickness and back to my daily workouts and back on my vitamins. 

I have tons of work to do today since I haven't did any since like weekend bc I was sick. So I gotta get to it gotta test due at midnight and a paper :( but I got it this class is super easy..:)


----------



## PrayingMom

Good morning, 

I knew something was up with my body, I've been extremely tired and all that but AF came this morning! Oh this is gonna be a rough cycle my back hurts so bad and I'm tired! Well I'm officially confused bc if I didn't O then why would AF show? Ahhhh soo many questions guess Ill research my questions and let you know later what I find. It's too soon so I guess I'll be starting the clomid faster than I thought :( ughh I'm really dreading this but I'm gonna stay positive!


----------



## bamluby

Good morning! How crazy that AF showed! Maybe that is a good thing though that your body did it on its own? I think it is possible to have AF with an anovulatory cycle, but I don't know for sure. Could it also be possible that your OKPs didn't pick up a positive O, or that it happened earlier or later than expected? That wouldn't make sense either though, because you BDd a ton and would have had good timing. Hmm. I'm so curious now too! I will probably look it up too, but let me know if you find some answers in your research.

On the bright side, you don't have to take provera, and you can just go straight into your next cycle. I am so sorry that you aren't feeling well though. First a cold, and now horrible back pain. :( I'm so sorry! When in your cycle do you have to start taking the clomid, and for how long? I know you're not looking forward to taking it, but keep looking at all the positive things that are going to happen for you this cycle. CD1- woohoo! I hope by this time next week you are feeling better than ever :) Hang in there!


----------



## bamluby

Aww that is great that you are going to be celebrating your second anniversary! How special. Young love really is great :) I literally get so warm inside thinking about it. :blush:

Your Valentine's Day sounds lovely. I think a night at home was just what you needed after such a long week of being sick. I'm so glad you got to relax and enjoy each other!

How did your paper and test go? I'm sure it worked out great. I'm the same way where sometimes I will have a ton of stuff to do for school (that I may or may not have procrastinated), but I always get it done ;)


----------



## PrayingMom

I think maybe I O much much later than I think, I started testing CD 5 all the way til I got the progestrone test on CD 22 which was 1.62 meaning no O. So I didn't test again afterwards so I assume I was not going to O. That was a 34 day cycle, I am unsure of it all. But you right at least I don't have to take provera, I start the pills cd 5 -9 so I take them for 5 days. I will test again for O this cycle and I pray this will be it and I don't have to take the pills anymore.
Like you said hopefully this time next week I wil be feeling better. Well as I look at the dates we will be BD the week of our anniversary. YAYYY :) so that should be tons of fun lol.


----------



## PrayingMom

Okay I did a little research so here is my findings...

I am having an anovulatory cycle. Well I type in can you still have a cycle without ovulation? Yes you can.?? Wow confusing....
So what I am having is anovulatory bleeding, which occurs when estrogen production continues to develop in the uterine lining without triggering ovulation.
2 things can happen- estrogen will build up and then drop causing withdrawal bleeding OR
Endometruim builds up slowly over extended period of time, and it is so thick it can no longer hold itself then break through bleeding occurs.
In these cases it causes cycles not to come and when they do it will make bleeding either very heavy or very light..


I know that is a lot to process, but needless to say I am having a very very light cycle right now so all these makes perfect sense in my case. And the way to correct it is taking the clomid or femara, so at least I am on the correct path... Sorry this is so long but I hope I can help anyone if they are reading our thread. Talk to you soon..


----------



## bamluby

Thank you for sharing the information you found on anovulatory cycles. They seem to be more common than most of us expect, so it is nice to know what our bodies are really doing. They are definitely frustrating, especially when we are TTC, but at least it is "normal" in a sense. It also seems that anovulatory bleeding would be better than nothing at all, because it seems like your uterus would be more prepared to get back to regular cycles etc. Im glad you found some answers to what your body is doing! Thanks again for the info; it makes more sense now :)

Well, now you can get ready to take your clomid! I didn't ask you before, but do the side effects occur throughout your cycle or just during the time you take the medication? Either way, I hope the side effects are minimal this time around! 

How exciting that you could get O around your anniversary week! How lovely would it be for you to conceive on that day?! :) I am so excited for you this cycle. I've never really had the opportunity to be there during someone's TTC journey, and I am genuinely thrilled for you. :happydance:

I would really love to start trying again next month...or soon. I've still been a ball of emotions. Part of me feels guilty as if I am trying to fill that void after my MC, and I have still had several nights where I still cry over what that future of that pregnancy and baby would have been like. At the same time, I have been ready for this journey for a long time, and I would love to try again for our rainbow baby. I know the MC has showed my DH that he is a lot more ready than he once thought. He is almost ready, and has been talking a lot about being a daddy and raising our children. I just don't know what the "right" thing is to do; I can't tell if my emotions are blurring my decision to wait a little longer or not. I'm hoping things will get back to normal with my cycle after this MC (including my hormones!), and then maybe I will go from there and see how we are feeling. 

I hope you are doing well!!


----------



## PrayingMom

So the side effects actually maybe start like the 3 pill or so and it lasts after I finish them. and sometimes it is still lingers several days.UGHH I am really hating it but I am going to start them tonight. I am hapy you are here alone the way, it is hard having people to understand unless they are going through the process as well. 
As far as how you are feeling, do not feel bad that you are having those vogues, its normal. I have them all the time, honestly daily. I see babies all the time and I smile and stare simple because I dream of having my own one day. I had it really bad after my son was born, we tried to get pregnant right after I got home, not allowing my body to heal at all we bd before my six weeks. But, thats the way I was feeling at the time. Now after my MC in Nov we started again in Dec, Jan and now. Its a natural feeling. So don't be so hard on yourself. I understand your DH will start seeing things very differently now, it takes men a while to understand but once they do just let them have it TRUST ME!!!
My DH is more supportive now than ever, the MC really change things, he said to me yesterday babe, I started drinking more water and taking my vitamins for you cause I know you will be starting your pills soon and we can BD LOL. I smiled at him, I thought he didn't listen when I told him what BD means but he did. He is so ready to be a dad it is almost heart breaking because he deserves a child he is a great man, and a great father. He bought soo much stuff with our son.

Well today marks a week until our anniversary and I can't wait. I was thinkng not to do opks and just BD and relax, but I really need to know if I O so I will this cycle and if I do this cycle then, hopefully BFP if not I will not opk next cycle. 

Sorry so much :)


----------



## bamluby

Hey Brittany! How are you doing? How has your week been? I've just been studying like crazy over here; most of my midterms are next week. 

How is the clomid treating you so far? I am still counting down the days until you can start testing :haha: You will have to keep me posted on what CD you are and such.

Thank you for everything you said in your last post. It is nice to hear your experience and not feel so alone in my feelings. My thoughts really do change by the day, and I just keep going back and forth. It really is so relieving to hear that you experienced similar things, and have gotten through things so amazingly. It is really sweet that my DH is coming around though- I am trying not to make him talk about it too much, because I don't want him to take a step backwards. We always joke that there is a rope attaching us to the different pages of our "book", and sometimes the rope is tight, and I keep pulling him to catch up. Other times, there is some slack in the rope where we almost find each other on the same page, same paragraph, and same sentence of the book. Lol. It's kind of lame, but we like to talk about it in this way since it is the first "issue" that we have not been 100% in congruence on. He'll get there ;)

Aww and that is so sweet that your DH is drinking more water and taking his pills, because he knows it's his way of being supportive. That really is so amazing! Also, that is so funny that he called it "BD", my husband sighed his Valentine's day from "DH". I guess they both listen! Aww- cute. He definitely sounds like a great man. You are BOTH going to continue to be wonderful parents, and your children are going to be so blessed to have you both. I can't remember if asked you, but what did you name your son? 

That makes sense about using/not using opks. At some point, you don't want to be TOO stressed with TTC. Relaxing is good :) I hope you not only get that positive opk this cycle, but that you get that BFP! Woo hoo!

Have a good day!


----------



## PrayingMom

I understand exactly how y'all feel about being on the same page. Unlike y'all we are always on different pages and we are total opposites but I guess that's why we are together and love each other so much! 
Yeah I agree the less you talk about it, it gives him a chance to process everything, men think completely different from us anyways so it will take them time to come around like DH and BD ahh I love it. Sounds like we have great men in our lives and we are blessed. 
I name my son after my husband, Tarrance ll. I am currently on CD6 and I'm only having hot flashes on and off, it isn't to bad, better than before! Tomorrow my last day of the pills then the fun starts. We already have names picked out if it's a boy his name will be Tyler, if a girl Taliyah! We have twins names too lol if boys or girls Tyler and Taylor same if one if each boy and girl! 

I know we all will be great parents, it's gonna happen this year! I had another interview at a school, well a second interview for same school as before I should know by next week something and also a different school is considering me for a position as well and I will know next week about that too! 

GOOD THINGS happening every where this year and like you told me the year of the horse :)


----------



## bamluby

Haha I know, I love that they use our lingo! We definitely do have great men in our lives :) I have definitely backed off from the baby conversation more than I usually do. Men really do have a different way of thinking and processing information, so I am giving him some space to find his voice in all of this. 

Tarrance II, how special. I think I remember that from your youtube video now :) 

Taliyah is such a cute name! I really like Tyler and Taylor too. Our first daughter will be Norah, and we have yet to agree on a boy name that we both like. We've literally been discussing it for years, and still can't agree on one. Lol.

Woohoo CD6! I'm sorry you have been having hot flashes, but I am also glad to hear that it hasn't been too bad. I hope it stays that way for you! :) I'm CD29 right now; I was terrible at tracking O this month, so I don't know what to expect. I'm just waiting it out for my first AF to see if my body starts getting back to normal or not. 

That is so great that you had a second interview for on of the schools! That is definitely a positive sign that they are interested. I hope you have some wonderful opportunities being offered to you next week by both schools. I look forward to hearing about it :)

Yes, good things ARE happening this year for us :happydance:


----------



## PrayingMom

I love her name that is so beautiful! 

I'm sorry to write and run but DH is off today so date night tonight.
Update as well I got ECM ahhhh never happen to me before hopefully it means ovulation will happen soon yayyy I will pick up opks today and test starting today!


----------



## PrayingMom

Im suppose to be writing a paper but I can't a lot is on my mind. I am gonna blame the pills which today is the last day of them. Ive been moody today, sad and mixed emotions. I started looking up things about pregnancy and I thought what if it doesn't happen, I know I know... it will happen again because I have gotten pregnant twice but I guess bc its not happening as fast as I thought it makes me discourage. But I know with time it will happen. I cried earlier and typing this made me feel better. I basically slept all day, only took my dogs out and came back in the house and laid down. Ive been a donwer today. Hopefully I will have a better day tomorrow!!!


----------



## bamluby

PrayingMom said:


> I love her name that is so beautiful!
> 
> I'm sorry to write and run but DH is off today so date night tonight.
> Update as well I got ECM ahhhh never happen to me before hopefully it means ovulation will happen soon yayyy I will pick up opks today and test starting today!




PrayingMom said:


> Im suppose to be writing a paper but I can't a lot is on my mind. I am gonna blame the pills which today is the last day of them. Ive been moody today, sad and mixed emotions. I started looking up things about pregnancy and I thought what if it doesn't happen, I know I know... it will happen again because I have gotten pregnant twice but I guess bc its not happening as fast as I thought it makes me discourage. But I know with time it will happen. I cried earlier and typing this made me feel better. I basically slept all day, only took my dogs out and came back in the house and laid down. Ive been a donwer today. Hopefully I will have a better day tomorrow!!!

Aww Brittany, I am so sorry you were having an off day. There were so many days over the last several years (when I wasn't even trying) that I have worried myself sick about the possibility of not being able to conceive and have our own children. Your body has been through so much over the last year or so that maybe that is why it hasn't exactly been back to normal and has taken a bit longer than you expected. You are doing everything right though! The EWCM is a great sign! I know it will happen for you, but I do pray that it happens SOON for you. I'm so sorry you are feeling down lately. I have those days too. As much as I wish we didn't have those days, it's still OK to have them sometimes. Just think, we are always trying to be so strong and optimistic that sometimes we naturally lose some of that energy, hope, and motivation. It's never kept either of us down for long, and you know you are never going to give up trying until you have the family you've always wanted. Hang in there lady; I'm praying for you every day!

I noticed you said you had dogs! I have one too! I don't know why that has never come up, but I love animals SO much. Our dog is our baby girl, but I keep telling DH that she is more of a handful than a child would be! 

Haha, yes I love Norah for some reason. It's a little different, and not very common, but I always come back to it. :) 

All of my effort trying to prevent myself from getting sick didn't work. I either caught the flu or a bad cold. My body felt like I had been hit by a truck yesterday. Ugh! I hate being sick, especially when I have SO much studying to do.

Anyway, I'm excited your anniversary is coming up, and I hope you start seeing those positive OPKs soon :)


----------



## PrayingMom

I have two dogs a yorkie and a Pitt they are a handful especially the yorkie Gizmo is his name and diamond is the Pitt! 

You are right we never stay down I'm actually feeling soo much better and ima keep fighting to get our miracle baby! 

I'm sorry you feel bad, sounds exactly how I was feeling a couple of weeks ago. But it took me a week to shake whatever it was. I pray a speedy recovery for you. 

Today is our anniversary, we gonna go eat and have drinks, I was thinking twice about having a alcoholic beverage bc we are TTC but what the heck I haven't received a positive opk so I wanna enjoy and relax some, I have mid terms next week and a paper this weekend due! So here's to a good night! 

Hope you feel better soon! :)


----------



## PrayingMom

So, I am so excited that I got a positive opk this morning at 9 YAYYYY, it was so funny I was taking the test and DH loves to walk in on me in the bathroom and he did and said oh and walked out. So as I was waiting on the results I was talking to him and then he said check it babe, I did and the word POSITIVE popped up. I jumped up and down and said yayy babe, now mind you I am running late for work, he said BD time come on before work LOL!! AHHH I love that man, so we will BD tonight again and tomorrow and day after so I think we will be covered this cycle so my 2 week wait starts offically tomorrow!!!

I hope you are feeling much better. I made another video the other day and I will make on today about my opks!!!


----------



## PrayingMom

Haven't heard from you?? 
I'm worried I hope everything is okay!!!

As for me I am 4dpo, very tired and feeling a little sick and fullness in my belly I hope all good things and I will test between 12-16 I'll decide when the day gets closer!!


----------



## bamluby

Hey!!!!!!

I was so excited to see some of your updates; I don't even know where to start! I want to jump around and dance about your positive OPK!! That is so amazing, not to mention you got all your baby dancin' in! Woohoo!! I know the two-week wait always seems SO long, but I am praying praying praying that you get your little miracle baby! You mentioned you were 4DPO. What are you now? (I will look back after I post this to see what day that post was from) AHHH I am so excited for you! The tiredness and fullness sound great so far! I think the fatigue/sleeping a lot was the biggest indicator for me before I tested. 

I am genuinely so excited to see the positive news. Even though I hadn't been online, I was thinking about you every day and sending positive thoughts your way! I have such high hopes for you this cycle. It seems like everything is going according to plan :) It literally warms my heart.

My midterms are mostly over, so I am hoping for things to start calming down a bit over here. Last week was awful until about Friday. I woke up with anxiety attacks almost every night, and I was incredibly stressed and depressed. I wasn't sleeping or eating well, and to top it off I was sick. I don't know if it was just because of all of my schoolwork or a combination of everything, but I was definitely struggling. However, my world instantly got better when my dad came to visit. I hadn't seen him since our wedding last summer, and it was so wonderful to have him here for a few days. I'm a Daddy's girl, so I had a rough day when he left yesterday. AF also came yesterday, which brought up mixed feelings. I'm now on to my first "official" cycle since my miscarriage. Now here I am today; Tuesday's are usually my day off from school. I did a lot of homework all morning and afternoon, and I am finally feeling good about everything. I think it brought a great sense of calmness to have my dad here, and it feels great to finally have a day to relax from school. 

Your dogs sound adorable! I have a chiweenie named Dahlia...she doesn't look like one at all though. She's bigger than a chihuahua and a weiner dog; she's a little over twenty pounds. I actually got her, because she looks more like a little golden retriever. She's cute, I swear! Haha.

Happy belated anniversary! I hope you both had a wonderful time celebrating two amazing, beautiful years together. :) I'm such a sap; I love love! Dinner and drinks sound lovely! (I wouldn't feel guilty for having an alcoholic beverage at all! ;) )

How are your midterms and papers coming? I hope everything is going great! Also, have you heard anything about the jobs you interviewed for? I'm sorry again for not being around!

EEEK, I have to say one more time how excited I am that everything is coming together for you!:happydance: I'm going to go watch your video now too!


----------



## PrayingMom

I'm sorry you have been having such a rough time! But I know you seeing your day made you feel better and more relax and which why AF came, AF will be late if you stress out so that's good she came! Your off sound so cute I will post a pic of my dogs if I can ever catch them sitting still! 
I am currently 5dpo and I am having this soreness feeling in the center of my abdomen, also my husband has gotten sick like morning sickness and the only time he get sick is when I'm pregnant and he said you better be lol! I feel bad but at the same time I'm soo excited and hoping this will finally be our BFP and sticky bean!

Far as school I have a midterm this week and another test due by Saturday then I'll be on Spring Break!! Also I did hear from the school they picked someone else :( but it's okay tho! Our school system hear is so jacked up, we use to have two school systems now they are breaking it up into many school systems it's soo much going on! But we don't want our kids going to school here we wanna better education because things have changed soo much since we were in school!!

Any who I'm soo happy to hear you are feeling better and know I am always here for you!!! :)


----------



## bamluby

Thank you! Yes, I'm feeling better this week thankfully! I just keep moving along :) 

Yes, I would love to see some pictures of your dogs when you get around to it! I'll try to get one of mine too; it's definitely not an easy task. 

Wow, that is so funny that your husband gets sick when you are pregnant! I love those silly little "signs" that people have that end up being an indicator that something is up (like pregnancy). The world works in fun and mysterious ways. I'm sorry your hubby isn't feeling well, but I'm sure he would be more than thrilled if it was another sign that you were pregnant! I was going to say it earlier, but I have honestly had this strong feeling that you are going to get your sticky bean this cycle. I don't know what it, but I am staying positive for you! 

I watched your video about the OPKs. I wish I had advice about which day was your "true" O day. I don't know enough about how ovulations predictors work, but I can see why that would be confusing! The one from CD14 definitely looked positive, but I feel like the digital response from CD11 would have been more accurate. Either way, it sounds like you have your bases covered with the BD. I wouldn't worry about skipping the one (or two?) days; it seems like you had great timing either way! It only takes once! In fact, when I got pregnant in January, I only BD once around ovulation...two or three days before actually. You will find out soon enough, so keep your hopes up and enjoy these next two weeks!! I'm excited for you to start testing! What day do you think you will start? In response to your video, it's up to you how much you want to test. I know if it was me, I would be testing A LOT. I can't help it!:haha:

I'm sorry to hear about the school job, but that just means something better is in store for you! It sounds like the school district is a mess right now, but hopefully all the changes will bring positive outcomes. Good luck on your midterm and test this week! I'm sure you will do great. 

It's so nice to catch up with you! I didn't realize it had been a whole week since I had been on B&B, but I knew it felt weird that I hadn't talked to you! Haha. I'm so glad you are doing well, and I can't wait to see what things are in store for you in the next few weeks. :)

Thanks again for everything; it is nice to know you are there for me! I am always here for you as well! :)


----------



## bamluby

I don't know how I always end up writing so much! I'm sorry. I always try to keep it short, but clearly that never happens. :dohh: Oh well!


----------



## PrayingMom

Lol well I'm perfectly fine with the long messages we both have so much to say.

Well I am pretty sure about the opks I will use CD 11 but like you said I do have all the days covered so hopefully!! I am so excited and I am praying I get my BFP this cycle, I have been feeling weird yesterday and today like a soreness in my abdominal, I can't lay on my stomach, it feels like I been doing exercising and my tummy sore idk I can't explain, oh yeah I get sick last night with DH it was awful he stayed home from work with me cause we both felt bad..

I may test the earliest on dpo12 bc I always gotten BFP on 16dpo so I will see, I am a POAS addict I just don't have any test I guess when I cave in I will buy more!!


----------



## bamluby

Lol it's true! I have never been able to keep my writing short and concise. I am that person that goes well over the page limit for all my school papers. Haha. 

Anyway, everything you are experiencing sounds really good so far! I am so sorry you haven't been feeling too well, but I am also hoping that it's a positive sign! Tender abdomen, feeling that weird "exercise" pain, and feeling sick all sound very promising! That's actually funny that you say it seems like you have been exercising, because I said those exact words before I got my BFP! I only bring it up my experience, because even though it didn't last, I finally know what it FELT like to be pregnant. I am praying and hoping that everything you experience will lead you to an unmistakeable, blaring BFP soon! That is so sweet that your DH stayed home with you. You all keep hanging in there! :)

I know what you mean about being a POAS addict! It's hard to see those negatives when you test early, but at least you know that your body typically doesn't start showing signs of a BFP until 16DPO. As a side note, your 16DPO is my birthday...so my biased opinion is that March is good, lucky month ;) I hope that is the case for you!:happydance:


----------



## PrayingMom

Oh really how cool is that I'll be testing on your bday! If I don't cave in, and I know the feeling is so amazing but this time it's so strange I never felt it like this tho,but for you to say you felt this makes me think this could be it!! This two week wait is gonna drive me nuts! I may buy test Friday no I need to wait until mid next week!!! Geesh I have to keep myself busy!! Honestly I think the soreness I am feeling could be implantation but when I read about it it say that happen between 6-12 dpo and then takes a few days for hcg hormones to show on a test, idk I'm just gonna wait it out and see


----------



## bamluby

Oh, I'm sure I would cave and test early too! That is cool though :) Does everything feel strange in a good way? Do you remember feeling anything similar in your previous pregnancies? I will look back at my FF from that cycle to see what dpo I was when I started feeling all of those weird things. The TWW always makes us nuts, so definitely find some things to keep your mind busy! :) It sounds like you were going to deep clean...that's what I usually do when I am trying to distract myself (or procrastinate doing my homework). It would definitely make sense if it was implantation pains; 6-12 days is normal, but it can always happen a few days sooner or later too. You're 6dpo now, so I am hoping that fertilized egg is working it's way to implant in your uterus if it hasn't already!


----------



## PrayingMom

I only felt terrible cramps with my son, but I honestly thought AF was about to come and my last pregnancy I just knew I was already pregnant. I didn't feel anything this last time. And yeah I am 6dpo and I guess the feeling I am have is good, I read it could be implantation happening. I'm not sure it's so strange it feels like I have done 100 crunches and its so sore, last night I kept waking up to turn from off my stomach and I've been sleeping a lot, I don't wanna get so excited then be disappointed! But I hope this is it! But idk what do you think? Did you feel this as well??


----------



## PrayingMom

I'm learning new things and I figured out how to do the tickers lol...
Well goodnight talk to you later!!!


----------



## bamluby

Yeah, look at you with your picture and new tickers up!! :) I love it all!

I was just looking back at my FF notes. It's hard to tell when I implanted. It looks like I thought AF was coming starting at 4DPO. I didn't have strong cramps...they were very dull, and I just kind of felt yucky. I definitely had the feeling like I had been doing crunches. I thought maybe it was from gardening or something, but I don't exercise so it wasn't because I was actually doing crunches! Haha. I think that was around 9DPO. I also was incredibly tired and taking naps every day starting around 6dpo. My sleeping was all over the place. I was falling asleep early, and waking up before my alarm (which is SO not like me). I had so much energy in the mornings, and was incredibly hungry. I usually press snooze for a long time, and skip breakfast (bad I know). Prior to that I was also usually up really late, but during that week I kept falling asleep on the couch after dinner around 9pm. 

I guess what I'm trying to say, is that what you're feeling sounds REALLY promising!!! I know every person and every pregnancy is different, but your situation sounds similar to mine and many others who go on to get a positive pregnancy test. I know what you mean about not wanting to get too excited and then be disappointed. I certainly don't want that for you. It's so hard not knowing when you're in the TWW. I know we've said it before, but it would be so much easier if our bodies gave us clear "yes" or "no" signs before a missed AF. I hope this is it too!! I'm staying optimistic for you! :)


----------



## PrayingMom

Lol I was so excited to figure all the ticker and picture thing out. I join back in Sept and I didn't really start getting on here until after my mc.

But on better news I really think everything sounds promising, I don't see why I won't get my BFP I O this month and I also BD timing perfect all like my BFP in Oct, and the soreness is becoming better but I can say I am hungry a lot now and I was that way with my son. 

So confessions lol, :blush: I'm an addict of POAS geez I tested today and of course BFN and I know I know it's way to early I don't get my BFP til 16dpo , I'm only 7dpo lol but I had an urge lol and I did at 5dpo too lol geez I'm so weak lol owell!!!


----------



## bamluby

Yeah, I think the only reason I got around to getting my tickers was because I joined the forums over Christmas break and had a lot of time on my hands. :haha: It's fun that you have them! I also LOVE that picture of you and your DH. It's so cute! :)

Everything really does sound promising! You did everything right, so I don't see why you wouldn't get your BFP either! The clomid helped you ovulate, and you BD on the right days; I'd say everything is looking great! I'm glad the soreness is gone, and hope it was a good sign. The hunger sounds like a promising sign too :D

Hahaha don't be embarrassed about being a POAS addict!!! I think it's fun to test every day...and then you can know you are pregnant as soon as you have enough HCG in your system. ;) I know it's typically too early to see anything, but sometimes it's hard to resist the urge isn't it?! Lol. It helps pass the time during the TWW! You never know, maybe you will get a BFP before 16dpo this time! 

I'm sending TONS of sticky baby dust!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## PrayingMom

I surely hope I get my BFP before 16dpo!! But tonight we went over my sisters house and walking to the car I smelled something and I almost threw up and then I thought I wanted Taco Bell and the smell of it omg almost threw up again!! But I have this fullness in my stomach and my breast are a little sore and I'm tired lol!

I promise I am not complaining at all, I just hope all these things I'm experiencing leads to my BFP!!


----------



## PrayingMom

Maybe you could answer this question how do you count your dpo. I thought it goes like this, I got my positive opk on CD 11 on Feb 26 so Feb 27 is ovulation day and Feb 28 starts day 1 of dpo right?? If so that makes me 8dpo right does that makes sense?

I went to the dollar store and I got 5 test and I'm gon start test everyday starting tomorrow which would be 9dpo -14 dpo


----------



## bamluby

Oh no, I know you aren't complaining at all!I enjoy symptom spotting with you! :) It's a sad day when Taco Bell smells bad though.:haha: I don't eat a lot of fast food, but I always crave Taco Bell. Heightened sense of smell is good! I didn't have that, but my gag reflexes were terrible. I thought it was all in my head at the time, but it was at least once a day over random things. Lol. Eeek, every day its closer and closer to finding out!! :happydance:

As far as counting your dpo, that is exactly how I do it! I didn't use OPKs, but my understanding is that once you get a positive you will get your surge within the next day or so. So I would agree that your 1dpo would be Feb 28th (assuming the digital test was the true positive, not the line test on your CD14). Dollar store tests are awesome for POAS addicts! You'll have to keep me posted on your tests, and just remember not to get upset about a BFN this early, because I think your BFP will show up this cycle!


----------



## PrayingMom

Yeah I had to get them to satisfy my urge... I'm am happy you agree, but this is what I think about my second positive on CD14 I felt ovulation on both sides normally it's only my left but this time it was right and left. So maybe it was another eggy releasing :dohh: but we shall see, everyday I'm feeling more and more like I am!!


----------



## PrayingMom

So I have been very nauseous all day. So I ate about a hour ago and 5min later all came back up!! Really hope good signs and I get that BFP very soon. I might call my doctor to do a progesterone check the 21 day check and if my numbers are really high that would tell me if I am or not.. I shall investigate what the numbers are to be consider pregnant.


----------



## PrayingMom

So this may be tmi, but yesterday I had a little creamy white cm and I never get that ever not even for ovulation or before AF. I don't know what it actually mean but I hope good. Do you have any insight?


----------



## bamluby

Oh yeah, I would be POAS everyday if I were you too. Lol. Hmm that is interesting that you felt ovulation on both sides! I know it is possible to release two eggs, but I don't know very much about how often it can happen. I think it is definitely a possibility! Did you feel O pain the day after your digital test too?

Oh no! I'm sorry you were unable to keep your food down. I really hope all of these things are pregnancy symptoms; it all sounds very promising right now! Have you tested today? Let me know if you end up calling your doctor to check your progesterone levels. They had your results back pretty quickly the last time, didn't they? It would be interesting to know what your levels are! They usually spike a little around ovulation and then decline in the leutal phase when you aren't pregnant, or they stay peaked when you are?? Is that how it works? Aye, I have so much to learn :)


----------



## PrayingMom

Yeah I did feel ovulation pain on both days, that's the scary part, and also I did test today BFN I won't test any more until 12dpo then at 16dpo. I might wait it out and just stick with testing. Instead of going to get that test done at my doctor. really the test is just to see if you are ovulating or not and I read sometimes when levels are high and you still may not be pregnant. So I don't wanna put myself through that. And we are learning together I read all this last night before bed.


----------



## PrayingMom

I finally got pictures it too forever, they knew something was up!

But my babies Gizmo is the yorkie and Diamond is the Pitt
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## PrayingMom

It only let me do one picture at a time sorry it's side ways still trying figure everything out

Here is Gizmo
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## bamluby

I didn't realize the other post you wrote yesterday about the creamy CM. I think that is a great sign, especially if you don't usually get it! I know some people get it throughout their cycle even when they aren't pregnant, but most of the time increased creamy CM can be a good sign! I usually have a lot of CM (sorry TMI), but I definitely had more before my positive pregnancy test :) Things are honestly sounding so good for you!!

I know what you mean about not wanting to get your hopes up if you got your progesterone levels checked. I think if you keep testing you will get the answers you are looking for soon!! Also, I wouldn't worry too much about feeling ovulation pain on both days. You seem to have covered BD for both of those days. If you did ovulate on the later date, it may just mean that your dpo are a little off. Then again, maybe your true O day was CD12 like you thought. I am feeling very positive thoughts about your situations, and I'm sending lots of prayers and baby dust your way!! :)

Oh my goodness, Diamond and Gizmo are adorable!!! I love them!! I will try to upload one of my dog later. My mom and mother-in-law are in town, so we are about to go out to dinner. Have a great evening!!


----------



## PrayingMom

Thanks they are who keep me busy. 
I think my dpo days maybe a little off but I did cover the dates like u said.. I got four test left, two dollar store brands and two FRER, so the plan is to to test Wednesday-Saturday 13dpo-16 dpo. Well if the 15 is my true o date it will be 13 dpo which is that last test on Saturday.. Oh no I have confused myself well I'll buy more test Saturday if I don't get a BFP by then...

Have a great time with your family, I know it feels great to have your mom and Inlaw in from town.


----------



## PrayingMom

Well my update, I'm 12 dpo took a test today BFN, I'm kinda thinking I'm out because I feel something should be showing by now cause Saturday is 16dpo according to my first positive on OPK! Although it's possible the second positive is maybe be my true positive. I think I should stick with the first one because it was a digitally OPK... Ummm idk but I think I'm out I refuse to take another test until Tuesday when AF is due! This really sucks!

Owell in Gods timing! But how are you? I'm sure great' I bet you've been having a blast with both moms!!


----------



## bamluby

Here are some pictures of my dog. She's not very photogenic in the second one. Lol. She definitely keeps me busy too; I think it's the terrible twos :)

Woohoo, I'm looking forward to you starting to test tomorrow! Haha it is confusing trying to track the dpo for two possible O dates! I'm hoping that your first date is the true O date and you get that positive test sooner ;) How have you been feeling? 

Yes, it is nice to have had our family come visit these last few weeks! We miss living closer, so it's nice to have these visits when we get the chance. :) Do either of your families live close by?
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 46.9 KB
Views: 1









photo-2.jpg
File size: 38.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## PrayingMom

She is so cute! Gizmo will be two in July and Diamond she just turn 1 in December!

Yeah our families are both in town they are like maybe 30-45 min away! I so wanna move out of Memphis! But I know once we have a baby we will be more willingly to move out of state, of course I told you we stay because of my doctor and I am consider high risk in pregnancy! Soon enough I know soon enough!
However I'm happy y'all had a chance to enjoy y'all families over the past few weeks! 

I'm feeling fine I still have soreness in my tummy I have been tired a little taking more naps lately but other than that I am feel great! Even better if I get BFP this cycle!!


----------



## PrayingMom

So the test I took a little while ago about 30min it showed negative and then I took it apart for to make sure and i still could see anything so I waited ten mins and came back to this! I'm not getting exited bc it wasn't within the time limit and I read other women getting evap lines. Soo the wait til Sarurday!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 4


----------



## PrayingMom

Here is a closer picture with light! But I never seen evaps with color I thought they would be gray or something
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## PrayingMom

I'm tweaking it so u may see it...:shrug: I hope it's not an evap :nope:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## bamluby

I SEE IT!!!!! I see the line in every picture you posted!! It totally does look like it has pink color to it too!! When I had my faint lines I did a lot of research on evap lines, and I always found that they were grayish in color too. From everything I've read, if it has color (especially with the pink-dye tests) then it's probably not an evaporation line!!! I am SOOO praying that this is not an evaporation line either, but I honestly think this could really be your bfp!!! What test did you use?! Did you test again today, or are you going to wait until Saturday? 

I'm so excited! I want this to be your BFP! I want to see it turning into a blaring pink line in the next few days! AHHH!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## PrayingMom

Gonna wait til Saturday! I called my doctor office about my two positive OPK test and they told me go with the positive on CD 14 which was March 1st so today I am 11dpo so Saturday I will be 13dpo. I just been having really sore breast and today I'm tired as heck! I just cooked dinner now I'm going to bed after this message! I don't wanna get excited and it really isn't so!! I'll update later!!

How have you and the hubby been?? I'm sure great!!


----------



## bamluby

Your doctor's office is awesome. I love that you can call them with questions :) I can definitely see why you guys are staying there throughout this process. 

Well at least now you can only track your dpo for one O date! Tomorrow will be here soon enough :) I know what you mean about not wanting to get too excited. It's so hard waiting and having all the signs there. Just know I'm praying for you and thinking about you! 


My DH and I have been doing great! We went to dinner and had an early birthday celebration with some friends last night. I'm feeling sluggish today :dohh: Otherwise, it's been a good relaxing spring break so far! How is your husband feeling about everything going on with you so far?


----------



## PrayingMom

I told him, but said don't get excited because it could be an evap bc I took the test apart and said to wait until the weekend and we will know for sure. I'm been doing doubles at work the past 3 days and I'm tired, even though I do nothing at work lol, well I'm really hoping this is it but I have convinced myself that its an evap. 

Your birthday is this week right? Forgive me if you told me but what day? However I'm happy y'all enjoyed the night out!!

Yeah my doctor office they are awesome they call back same day and they are quick and soo helpful and nice!! But after we have a baby I strongly wanna move out of Memphis. Been here all my life so I think the change for us will be great... Also if this is my BFP we aren't telling our families until after 12 weeks that's a long time I know lo, but we are going to try!!!


----------



## PrayingMom

I took a test tonight and it was a BFN!!!!!! I knew it was too good to be true. And I know it isn't fmu but it I was it would still be showing. I know I'm out I'm just ready for AF to show to move on to the next cycle!!! Ughh :( owell keep pushing


----------



## bamluby

Oh no lady, I'm so so sorry! Seeing those bfns are awful, but don't count yourself out yet! You would have only been 12dpo yesterday, and you said before that you always got our positive tests around 16dpo! I know it is so hard, especially after that faint line the other day. Maybe it was an evap line, but even if it was it doesn't mean there isn't still time for you to get a true positive! Were you using the same brand of tests? Yes, keep pushing through. All you can do is take it one day at a time. Hang in there and take care of yourself. I'm here if you need to vent!


----------



## bamluby

Also, did you take your most recent test apart? (I'm bad at that!:blush:) 

As far as your other posts, that is great that it is a fairly quick drive to see your family! I know what you mean about wanting to get out of the place you have spent most of your life. I moved a lot when I was younger, but I was still eager to get out of the small town in Colorado that I spent 12 years or so in. My DH had lived there all his life, so the change has been fun! Staying in Memphis until you have a baby sounds like a good plan for you guys though (and I am still praying that that is SOON! :) )

Yes, my birthday is actually today (the 15th). Woohoo 24!:happydance:

Hang in there these next few days!! :hugs:


----------



## PrayingMom

Yayyyy HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!! :hugs: 

I took the one apart last night and still BFN and I took another test this morning BFN. I'm sure they are correct I dont see how I would get BFP this late, well our bodies are so crazy. I'll have to wait until Tuesday when AF is due. Oh yeah I was using FRER tests and the other test was too. But my hubby is really being there he said let's stay positive and everything is going to be okay. We decided to start putting more money up in our join accounts to save for the baby. I told you we are doing dr Seuss theme and we found really cool stuff that has to be handmade from esty so we gonna save for all that. 

Yeah it's cool having our families close but sometimes I'm like ughhh lol, I don't mind helping our family but sometimes it's tiring that they always come to us first but it's okay I guess :wacko: but it would be a thrill to move away. 

I actually have look into become a lactation consultation, as a side job just for extra money. It's a class that's a week long 45 hours and then take a test and become certfited. But the next class that will be close to memphis is in May but it's in Henderson TN that's an hour away, muy hubby said to ahead. So I may do that at least Ill be working with babies still. 

Anywho enough of me rambling on and on lol. Enjoy your day, ahh 24 sounds so good, I'll be 24 next month!!! Happy Birthday girly enjoy enjoy enjoy!!!!


----------



## bamluby

Thank you so much!!! :) I had a wonderful birthday! We went to a friend's BBQ and had some good food and enjoyed playing some games outside in the beautiful weather. Ugh I am dreading going back to school tomorrow :nope:

I am so sorry about those negative tests. I don't want them to be true! :( Our bodies are definitely crazy, so you never know what could happen! Your husband is so sweet. I love that he is so positive and supportive! Yes, everything will be okay! Lean on each other for support, and take it day by day. It sounds like you have been keeping busy with some great things! I love all your baby planning! Etsy is the best website! Aww yes, I I still think the Dr. Seuss theme is so cute!! What a great idea to start putting some money aside for all of those things you want for the baby! It just warms my heart :)

Ah yes, you gotta love the craziness in families. :haha: I totally understand the feeling.

As for the lactation consultation (sorry I'm jumping around so much again), I think that sounds AMAZING! Is it pretty inexpensive to take the classes? Ohhh how cool, I feel like you would be so good at that! Heck, I think I would love that too! Keep me posted on what you decide!!

Thank you again for the birthday wishes!!! What day is yours next month?! Keep taking it easy this week!! :hugs:


----------



## PrayingMom

I'm happy you enjoyed your day!!! That sound like great fun y'all had. And mines is April 26, it's always difficult to celebrate because that's the day I went into labor with our son and his birthday is April 30. So my husband makes me do something for my birthday and then we celebrate our son birthday as well.

But I'm been taking it very easy this week been relaxing and sleeping a lot. It's crazy because I have no symptoms of AF, so these next few days should be very interesting to see what will happen.

I haven't found out all the information about it yet but when I do I will update about the lactation consultation. But yeah I'm dreading school next week as well but now it's time to buckle down I have a huge project due the last day of school. School will be out soon in think my last day is the end if April or first week of May! I'm excited then I'll finally be done with school!!

Yeah we have lots of things planned and I will keep doing my YouTube channel so you will be able to see the baby shower and how we decorate the nursery and stuff! How exciting just waiting to a lucky egg get caught and sticky little bean grow!! Oh how I dream to be a Mom again the joys of being a Mom is so exciting to me!! I'll keep praying for us!!!


----------



## PrayingMom

I'm so mad I wrote a long message before this one and it got deleted, :haha: 

First, how are you doing?? 

So I woke up today in a negative nacy mood :nope:
My hubby and I had a great convo this morning about considering seeing the fertility specialist. Well here it's called reproductive endocrinologist (fancy term hump)
But we were thinking about trying if I don't get a BFP after the next two rounds of clomid. Well I'm down about it because I feel defeated, because I really think I'm giving up on myself if I go but then I don't wanna wait any longer. But truthfully it took us 6months to conceive our son and took 7months to conceive before I MC. So I'm thinking it will happen again once I relax. I thought this cycle was my most relax cycle. 

But I think I need some relaxing time so this cycle coming I will buy the Internet cheapie test wonfo ovulation test just to track ovulation only. And try to get back into yoga and relaxing, taking the dogs on walks and eating better. I figure try my all before I end up going to the specialist. I give myself until July and if it hasn't happen by then then I will go. So that means two more cycles of clomid then two months natural then I'll go to specialist. 

Ughh growing up they use to say if you have sex you will get pregnant, ump the lies they told. It's not as easy as they use to say lol. Sometimes it's soo hard but then God constantly reminds me the time is coming. Every time I doubt myself he reassures me. (My aunt just text saying I been having fish dreams so I know y'all have been trying, I know it's gonna happen soon.) I think it's funny because I feel that's God way of letting me know that he has a plan for me. So back to giving my all or nothing at all. Water, prenatal, yoga and relaxation, eating better, and lots of BD for fun we will get our miracle blessing!!!#dreaming mom #prayingmom :hugs:


----------



## bamluby

It's always so frustrating when you write a long message, go to submit it, and it logs you our or disappears! Oh technology :dohh:

First off, I am so sorry that you woke up feeling down. :( I think it is wonderful that you and your husband had a good conversation about next steps if you find they are necessary (which I hope you won't need to!). Either way, I hope you know it does not make you weak in ANY way to seek out a fertility specialist/reproductive endocrinologist. To me that is the opposite of giving up on yourself. If anything, it shows how strong you are in that you are NOT giving up until you are a mom again. I pray that you do not need to go down that route, and that you can get pregnant naturally or with the clomid; but if you find that you need to seek out other fertility options in a few months, it's just one more obstacle that I know you guys can handle. The end result will all be the same: you are going to have children and be parents again!! I truly believe your body can do this naturally though. I honestly believe that, and I keep hoping and praying that it will happen for you and your hubby SOON!

When you are trying so hard to get pregnant there are good days, bad days, frustrating days, and hopeful days. It really isn't as easy as they tell you! You are handling everything so well though. You have gotten pregnant twice before, and you will undoubtedly be a mom again!:hugs: 

Aww getting a text from your aunt is a sweet reminder that it is going to happen soon :) Keep relaxing and giving it your all!! I'm rooting you on every step of the way!! #woohoo :haha:


----------



## bamluby

I should have also mentioned I am still not convinced that this cycle is over for you yet! I am always glad to hear that you are relaxing and taking it easy. Still no signs of AF, huh?? I hope it stays that way!! Have you tested since Saturday?

Woohoo, that's right, you're almost done with school!!! A few more months; we can do it! :)

Also, I will be keeping your birthday in mind! I think it is very special that you celebrate your birthday as well as your sons. I can't imagine how difficult that must be. I am sure there are no words. I know he is surrounding you with love though, and it is beautiful that you can celebrate his memory in a positive light. :hugs:

You and your husband are going to be such wonderful parents again someday soon! I love hearing about all of the special things you do to prepare for baby :) I know I always say that, but it always warms my heart! It's going to be an amazing adventure. :hugs:


----------



## PrayingMom

It's so refreshing to hear everything you say, it just makes me believe in myself even more. I do believe I can do it alone or with clomid or go back to femara. Either or is fine with me because I know I don't ovulate on my own. Thanks I know I am strong but sometimes being strong for so long I wanna shake it all off any just pick myself back up and keep being strong. That's what I did. Thanks for listening and being here as always.

Yessss school is about yo be over... I do plan however to get my masters but I'm taking a year off fall and spring and may go back fall of next year. But in that time I wanna do some traveling hopefully have a baby and have his/her room set up all getting the swing of things. I can picture that as I typed that. Haha soo dreamy but it will happen this year I'm sure I believe and have faith. 

No signs of AF at all, I'm really tired though, I had a little funny cramping today but not even a spot of AF... Ummm :wacko: I did take a test it was BFN.... My wait continues.....


----------



## PrayingMom

So I really did everything to make AF show and she did I think bc we BD it made her come today. But CD1 fun fun fun fun :haha: here is to this cycle. Not sure what I'm going to do differently probably nothing. I'll update later I have back cramps so I'm taking a nap!!!


----------



## bamluby

Well, I am glad I can be here to help in some way. :hugs: Keep doing what you're doing, and I know it's going to work out for you! I am sorry AF showed, but I'm also glad you aren't in limbo anymore. (Sometimes AF needs a little nudge :haha:). Here's to a new cycle!! Woohoo! On the bright side, you know you ovulated last cycle, and the clomid is helping to regulate your cycles! I think your definitely on the right track for this cycle!:happydance:

Woohoo, are you going to walk at your graduation? After taking time off did you want to get your Master's in education, or what does your school offer? Your plan for getting everything set up for baby does sound so dreamy! I love it. This is going to be a great year for you, and those dreams are going to come true! 

As for me, I have had a lot going through my mind this week. I have been trying to make a decision about whether I want to go get my Ph.D after my Master's or not. If I want to apply for doctoral programs, I would have to do the thesis route for my program (and I should have made this decision about two weeks ago). For me it really comes down to starting a family vs. going on with school. Spending another 5 or 6 years in school after my master's is not exactly how I want to spend my first years of motherhood. I know it's possible to start a family and go to school, but it would be very difficult. I obviously wouldn't mind starting now, because I am already half-way through my program. I just don't know if it is worth another 5 or 6 years of not being as "present" at home as I would like to be. I want evenings and weekends and free time with my husband and babies! I want to start working that 9-5 job and having that "normal" lifestyle! I definitely would not wait until I'm 30 to be done with school to have kids. I'm rambling...I don't even know what I'm saying, sorry! Lol.

Also, I've been having that weird pain in what I think is my right ovary again (like I had when I first started this post). I keep worrying that I have cysts, but that would have showed up on my ultrasound after my miscarriage. I always get so scared when I have unexplainable pain in my reproductive parts. I just don't want anything to be "wrong" down there. :( Both times this pain has happened have been around ovulation, but I don't think ovulation pain can hurt THIS much?! Oh well, I'll wait it out. I probably need to get in to an OB/GYN soon anyways.

I hope you're feeling a little better from your AF cramps today!


----------



## PrayingMom

:hugs: I am happy we continue to talk and you are a big help. So thanks a lot. So I do have plans this cycle my doctor call me today himself to check on me and not the nurse, so we plan to go more of a aggressive route this cycle so it is going to be monitored. So I take clomid CD 5-9 then ultrasound CD 13 to see the eggys then the ovidrel shot (tigger shot) based on my measurements of the eggs. A mouthful I'm sorry... If I have confused you let me know.

Yes I plan to walk and all of my family and inlaws are coming. I'm super excited, I won't be the first on my mom side getting a degree but I will be the first on my dad side and the first with my husband family. So that's pretty cool. I will take plenty of pictures and have my hubby to record and make a little video for youtube. Speaking of youtube I have to make a video for this week. (So off topic :haha: ) However I do plan to go back to the same school they have tons of Masters programs to choose from and doctorates as well. I think I am going to stick with Education, I did think of doing Health Services Admin or Public Health. But Education has always been my number one choice, I'm such an Educator and love teaching kids it is amazing seeing the development from birth and up. I have always said I'm getting my Ph.D but like you said that's a choice between starting a family and school. Of course family has won me over. But with the Masters programs at University of Memphis a lot of the classes can be online or classroom, so that really works in my favor a lot. I will however get my Masters then see where we are in life with baby and everything then make that choice. Truthfully like I told you before I really want to open my on child development center and I don't have to have all these degrees for that but I am doing this for myself and set an example for my future babies. Mommy is well Educated. My husband did 2 years in college then went to the military and he is also going back to finish his degree. That's is another reason, I will take a year or so off so he can finish up. Ohh I'm rambling lol sorry :haha: 

But however I am feeling better still crampy and tired. I get very weak and bad cramps with AF. But I been up moving around and not in bed, normally I would stay in bed all day after work if I didn't call in that is how bad the AF gets..
I'm sorry about the pain you are feeling and I hope not cyst, I get them all the time like 4 or 5 at a time but lately they have only seen 1 maybe 2. And please get checked out to make sure everything is okay. Did you have your check up from the Mc , I'll go back in read in case you told me already forgive me I don't remember. But I know your pain, take care of yourself...

I feel like I am forgetting something idk. But have a great evening/night talk to you soon. :hugs:


----------



## bamluby

Well, thank YOU! You've been incredibly helpful and supportive of me as well :) It really is nice that we continue to talk as we navigate through this crazy journey of starting a family!

Your doctor continues to amaze me. How great that he called and suggested a more aggressive approach this cycle! Yea, I don't know quite how all of that works. :blush: What exactly does the trigger shot do? I thought it had to do with ovulation, but if you are measuring your eggs, will you have already ovulated when you get your ultrasound? I didn't even know you could see eggs on an ultrasound! I know usually the "more mature" egg releases from one of the ovaries, but I don't know anything about measuring the eggs! Lol. It sounds so fascinating!! I'm looking forward to what you figure out!

That is so great about your graduation! I look forward to the video. :) What an accomplishment to be one of the first people in your families to get a degree! That is amazing! You and your husband are going to be quite the inspiration to your children (as you already are to the people around you)! :) It sounds like there are some great opportunities at your school to get your Masters in a way that is conducive to also having a family! There aren't a lot of opportunities in the counseling field to take online classes. Obviously it makes sense that you can't do online counseling, but I wish that some of the core lecture classes were offered online in doc programs. I know I could definitely manage having a baby in my master's program right now (hence why I still nudge my DH about trying right now:haha:). It would be difficult, but I feel organized and prepared to do both. I guess all I can do is take things day by day. :shrug:

I can definitely see why you are getting your education as a goal for yourself. In no way do I think there is anything wrong with not going to college or getting higher education etc.; it simply has to be right for the individual. I still love the idea of you starting up a child development center. I think it is definitely a feasible goal for you!! I know you will be successful in whatever path you decide on, and same goes for your hubby!

I completely understand the bad AF cramps!! I have always had such terrible cramps because of my endo, even though they have admittedly been better after my laparoscopy. Some people don't understand because they are lucky enough to have very mild "normal" cramps, and then there are people like us who can be completely debilitated by our cramps. So I hope you feel better! 
Oh no, I don't think I remember you mentioning that you get cysts! I am glad you haven't had as many lately. I did have a check-up after my MC, but it was just with my general practitioner. I haven't been to an OB/GYN here yet. I am scheduled to have a pap done with my GP, but I think I would rather switch to have it done with a Gyno especially with everything that has been going on. The pain feels better now, but I just don't understand what it is. It definitely doesn't feel normal, that's for sure. I will make sure to ask about it at my next appointment. 

Sorry so long! Have a great rest of your day and keep me posted on how everything is going :hugs:


----------



## PrayingMom

So I think I may have explain that harder than what it's suppose to be. So I will try again. The ovidrel (trigger shot) it is a hCG hormone, it is suppose to help with ovulation, making the eggs mature and then be release. So what I will do is today is CD 4 for me so tomorrow CD5 I start clomid again 5-9 then on CD 13 or 14 I get the ultrasound to measure the follicles (eggs) to see if I have ovulated if not then the trigger shot will be given, if I did ovulate then I won't get it. So I hope I explain that better.

I have tons of work to do so I probably be on here maybe Monday. At least I got to enjoy my night with hubby last night, we went out for drinks and food and watch the Memphis vs Washington game. Then we went to see Divergent. Great night. 

Well I'm happy you did see a doctor. As always take care of yourself. Have you and DH talked about TTC again?


----------



## bamluby

Ohhhh Ok that makes more sense now. I may have just been tired when I read it. :dohh: That sounds great though! I will be hoping and praying for you again this cycle!

Good luck on your work! I have quite a busy school week as well. It's been a nice weekend though; I read a book for pleasure instead of school! Aww your date night with your DH sounds great! How was Divergent?! I have wanted to see that, but we don't get out much. Lol. 

Thank you, I will try to take care of myself as best I can! :) Same goes for you! We haven't had another big talk about TTC, but I plan to when the time is right :) Sometimes we just end up talking in circles though. He knows where I stand with wanting to try again right now, but he's still not quite there yet. If he had a different job I feel like he wouldn't be so hesitant, but our income is minimal right now with me in school. We are both job-seeking; I actually put in another application today. Hopefully something better will come our way, so he can feel confident enough in our finances to bring a baby into the world! :)


----------



## PrayingMom

I totally understand about TTC. My DH has two jobs and he is in the Navy reserves and even with that sometimes we hit a rough patch and I question how can we afford a baby. I work part time like 27 hours a week and that helps some too. But I know when I graduate I will find something better. But he really wants me to be a stay at home mom and he feels soo strongly about that. He too is looking for a better job that pays more. It's funny you said all this because we had this same conversation yesterday. But he said he will always work two jobs it doesn't matter if he has a well paid job that he don't need the second one, he is the type that will work through it all no matter what, he is a sweetheart just want to make sure we live comfortably, we are saving to get our first home but not sure if it will be here in memphis or else where. I can't wait til we find that house we love, ahhhh thinking about it all we have our plates full with TTC, finding better jobs, saving for house and baby! :wacko:

The movie was good, I enjoyed myself and it was relaxing I had a drink called skyy strawberry lemonade, it was good! :haha:

Well I'm staying hopefully and praying and staying positive about this cycle and I pray this is our month if so DD would be 12/25/14 Christmas baby!!! And I'll find out by Easter what a blessing I'm soo excited either way.. Hope you are having a good day and oh yeah that was great you got to read for pleasure, this project has me going crazy I can't wait to finish so I can read for pleasure. Good luck with your work and best wishes , I gotta get to mines! :( I can't wait to finish I'm starting to see the light..


----------



## bamluby

Hello! Sorry for the late reply! How has your week been going? I hope it's been going well. Things have been crazy here with school, as always. :haha: I have several projects that have been consuming all my free time.

I finally made a decision about whether I was going to do the practitioner route or thesis route for my master's program. Essentially I decided to take some time off after I complete my master's, and not do a thesis right now. I told my advisor all my concerns; about my miscarriage and how I wanted to start a family soon, etc. She was incredibly helpful and assured me that I could still get into a doctoral program without doing a thesis if that is something I decided to do. Actually, I think talking to you about yours plans and situations helped me realize that I could re-evaluate things in a few years after I start a family. I tend to think every decision I make is final, but it helped to realize that I CAN go back to get my doctorate later. Finishing my master's and starting a family are more important right now :) After I made my decision I came home and told my husband "YAYYY! Now it's time to make babies!!":haha: Anyway, I'm feeling good about things lately. 

I'm glad you understand about the financial aspect! In a way, I think it is normal for us to think that we could be making more money or doing better off financially. When it comes down to it though, I know we can make it work. :) Your husband is so sweet for wanting to work extra so you can be a stay-at-home mom. That is also great that you are saving for your first home (even if you don't know where that may be). I know it will be awhile until we know where we want to settle down, but I too dream of our first home! It all sounds so lovely!

I am so glad to hear you are staying positive about this cycle! That would be exciting to have a Christmas baby!!! EEK! I can't wait for you! What CD are you now? I hope everything is going well so far! Keep me posted on when your ultrasound etc. will be. I have high hopes for you!

Anyway, I have a crazy week ahead, but I will still try and get on here as often as possible. Good luck with everything! As always, I'll be sending you positive thoughts. :hugs:

ps...I want a skyy strawberry lemonade now! Yum! :haha:


----------



## PrayingMom

I am also swamp with school work. This project I'm working on is really easy but so time consuming. My teacher want us to do part by part but I guess it will help others but it really isn't helping me. But I'm giving myself til before my birthday to be completely finish with everything and have it all turn in so I won't have to worry about it. 

For my birthday we decide to go to Nashiville,TN on Friday April25th-28 just a few days to get away and relax and do some shopping. I'm really excited about that. My hubby actually said we had to do some bc I get sad thinking about our son and he would be 2 on April 30. But on the flip side I'm still bless to have my very on angel I say I gave birth to my guardian angel. :hugs: 

I am so happy you were able to figure school out and realize a few things. I'm excited it's time to make babies yayyyy :happydance: so when will you offically start, I'm assuming soon. As for me today I am CD10 and I go Tuesday for the ultrasound and all that good stuff. I took clomid CD5-9 this cycle per my DR said so. We have been taking vitamins and drinking plenty of water. I decide to buy the IC (Internet cheapie ovulation and pregnancy test) I've seen many girls on here using and as well as you tube. I got it from amazon I got the package of 50 ovulation test and 20 pregnancy test. I did buy FRER regular ovulation test as well. So I started test for ovulation today and I will test twice a day in the morning and evening. So the fun fun fun begins. 

Well I think I responded to everything. Oh yeah sky strawberry lemonade umm soo good lol, I had to get one drink in before I started clomid. I'm not a drinker at all but I needed that one, I think the last alcoholic beverage I had was maybe a year ago or year and half :haha: owell it was worth it.

Well best wishes to us both and let's finish this semester up with a bang :haha: and then baby making time!!!!:happydance:


----------



## bamluby

Aww yeah, I know how you feel about those projects that you have to kind of piece away at. It can be frustrating. It will be nice that you plan to get it done by your birthday though! The one I am working on is a group project where we have to create a whole curriculum (15 lessons) with a thorough literature review etc. on a prevention program. It's wearing me out, and as much as I love other people, group projects are always difficult because of all the collaboration and trying to find times in everyones' schedules to meet. Only a few more weeks though!!!

I am SO glad you and your husband are going to get out of town for your birthday!! That sounds great!! You deserve to do something fun and relaxing. I can hardly imagine how difficult and sad it must be to think about how your son should be turning two, but you definitely are blessed to have your very own guardian angel, and he is incredibly blessed to have parents that will never forget his memory :hugs:

Yes, I am feeling good about getting closer to starting our family and making my decision about school! I know my husband still isn't *quite* ready, but he has been brining it up a lot over the last week. The other night he brought up the miscarriage, and said "I know if I have been thinking a lot about it, then you have too, but you haven't talked about it lately, and I want you to be able to talk to me when it is on your mind." He is always so good at reading me....he knew I needed a good cry, and so did he. We talked for hours about life and everything under the sun. It was a good conversation, and he jokingly told me "I think you are finally starting to 'break me' into the idea of starting to try soon". I'm not sure when that is, but he gave me that knowing smile that melted my heart :happydance: Everyday we get closer, and I can't wait!!!!

Woohoo, it sounds like your cycle is off to a great start and that you and your hubby are doing all the right things by taking vitamins and drinking water! It also sounds like you got a good deal on the pregnancy and ovulation tests that you got on the internet. I hope the days seem to be going by quickly with all of your distractions with school and work. Keep me posted on your ovulation tests and ultrasound on Tuesday; I will be looking forward to the news! :)

Yes, best wishes to both of us as we bust out our schoolwork in the next few weeks! I can't wait for baby-making time! I hope your time comes even before the semester is over! :happydance:

Have a GREAT week! I'll talk to you soon!:hugs:


----------



## PrayingMom

Yes school has been :wacko: driving me crazy but we are almost done. I can't wait until the end of this month I'll be finish. I use to like group work but, I had some bad experiences with it so now I offically hate group work. I know how you are feeling. It sounds like we are working on something similar. I have to create a work book with lesson plans etc. ughh but owell almost to the finish line. Keep up the good work we will be fine.

Well my appointment today went great. So I had quite a few focillces on each side. But two really big ones on the right side. I got back Thursday to measure those two big ones and hope to see the others get bigger then I'll take the ovidrel shot Thursday for sure. The ovidrel is suppose to help the eggs mature and force ovulation to happen and also my uterus lining was a little thin but my doctor wasn't concern because he said that it grows everyday and the ovidrel will help thicken it up. So things are looking and sounding SOOO promising. I'm praying daily and I know this is our month. So around my birthday I will know for sure my BFP... I'm excited I can't help but to be cause I know this is our month I just know. It's perfect timing I'll find out the last week in school and all my school work will be turned in and then I can relax and enjoy this pregnancy. I'm claiming it :haha: 

It warms my heart to hear that you both had a moment and needed to cry and talk about it all. We have those a lot especially with TTC, but I read this quote some where " only reason we cry is because we have been strong for so long that when we cry we just had to let it out to keep being strong!" So I know that it helped you both, but sounds like he is cracking, :haha: I am sure he want to start TTC but deep down he is afraid, I think all men are like that well I know my hubby is and I am learning not to tell him everything about TTC, instead I briefly tell him what I think he should know and so far he starts the conversation about it and then I'll tell him everything. I think we have to baby step them. :hugs: y'all will be fine and baby making sooner than y'all think.

Well I have to get back to school work fun fun fun :haha: talk to you soon


----------



## PrayingMom

So a quick update. 

Went to doctor and they did another ultrasound, the follicles were even bigger this time. I had three bigs ones on the right and three big ones on the left. Then I saw the eggs inside of the foliclles. So I thought the foliclles were the eggs but nope foliclles are like little sacks that hold the eggs while they grow. It was so awesome to see 6 eggs in total. Also my uterus lining has thicken up just like he said it would, he said that he is happy we decided to wait until today to do the ovidrel shot. He said everything looks perfect and to get busy... :haha: 
Well everything looks and sounds so promising so my prayers are going up daily. And been trying to be relax as possible. So the shot last about 7days in your system so I will take a test 12-14 days from today then go in for a blood test to confirm. So April 17 I will be testing for my BFP. Oh yeah so the ovidrel shot is hcG hormone and so I can take a test today and it will be positive so I will start testing tomorrow until I get negative then I know it's out my system then the next positive I get is my true blue BFP. 

Well so much for quick update :haha: but I'm at work and I'm going to do a little school work in between. So talk to you soon. I hope things are still great I'm sure they are!!!


----------



## bamluby

Ahhh I am so excited to hear about all of your updates!!! That all sounds AMAZING! How cool that you got to see all your eggs inside of the follicles. I am so glad to hear that everything is looking exactly how it is supposed to; your eggs are looking good, your uterine lining is thickening, and you are getting your ovidrel shot. Wow, the whole thing sounds so fascinating! I think you are totally right about the timing of this month; it would be the perfect time to get that BFP around your birthday, finish up school, and then enjoy this next amazing chapter of your pregnancy and having your miracle baby! I just know everything is going to fall into place perfectly for you guys!!! EEEK, testing for that BFP isn't too far off!! (As a side note, that is interesting that the ovidrel shot is hcg and that you have to test to make sure it is out of your system.)

I love hearing your optimism, because it really does sound like everything is so promising for you right now! You continue to be in my thoughts and prayers. I have high hopes for you and your DH this cycle! :happydance:

Ughhh yes, group work.:dohh: It does sound like a similar project. We just have to keep hanging in there and counting down the days. We are SOOO close!!!

I love the quote that you mentioned. It really does hit home, doesn't it?! It really has been nice to have some good conversations about every things; we have been so busy, and it is nice to just sit and talk when we have the time. I know there will be bad days from time to time, but it has gotten easier. I feel blessed to have such an wonderful, amazing, supportive husband. I know you feel the same about your DH. We are pretty lucky. :)

My DH is DEFINITELY starting to crack. :haha: We joke about it a lot (we talk seriously about it too). Last night I was like soooo how about next month? He said maybe not NEXT month. So I asked about May, and he said "maybe" and smiled again. I'll take it!!!! It's progress; He didn't say no! Lol. Men are so funny. I think we will be exactly like you and your DH with TTC. Sometimes they want to know everything, and sometimes the details scare them. Haha. 

Anyway, I am SOOOO happy that things are going so well with you! I hope if you've had any side-effects from the Clomid that they have been very mild! It's going to be a good month and a good year, I can feel it. Good luck with work and school. I have a lot of schoolwork this weekend, but I am also hoping that I can relax a little this weekend and have a date night :) Do you have anything fun planned this weekend?

Talk to you soon!


----------



## PrayingMom

Yes everything sounds promising and looks great, I'm giving it all to god and let his will be done. The side effects of clomid are mild, but ovidrel is kicking in, it so crazy you actually feel pregnant ahhhh how crazy, right now I feel very nausea but I'll be fine as long as the end result is a baby! 

I have nothing planned just school work as usual, we are almost there. But we are going out for dinner tonight and maybe bowling or movie. Tonight is the only free night we will have until my bday, because had orders for this month but luckly they are here and he doesn't have to go out of town. 

Well I'm feeling sick so I'll go so I feel better and not ruin date night


----------



## PrayingMom

Update now, I have tested out of ovidrel. My tests were very faint all week but finally I got a negative on the cheapie test and FRER test today. So yayy my count officially begins today. Today is CD24 and I have 7 days until AF is due. I really do have faith and pray to god that this is my cycle. I'll be so disappoint if I don't. But staying soo positive and believing that this is my month.

School :wacko: is driving me crazy. But time is whining down fast for me and I'll be finish soon. My aunt got her BSN (nursing ) yesterday I had fun enjoying time with my family. Then tonight hubby is off, I been getting lucky lately with him getting off on the weekends. 

How are you?? I'm sure great!!! :hugs:


----------



## bamluby

Hello! I'm glad things are still going well! Woohoo,, now that you are getting a negative after the ovidrel shot, I can't wait for you to see the REAL bfp soon!!! That's crazy that you feel pregnant after the shot, but it totally makes sense! Just think, pretty soon you will be feeling pregnant because you will be! :happydance: I have such high hopes for you this cycle! I'm rooting for you that this will be it!!! Are still planning on testing starting the 14th? 

I hope you were able to have a fun date night the other day! I've been so exhausted from school that our date nights have really just been staying in and watching movies. Bowling is a good idea! We use to go bowling a lot; it's a fun and inexpensive night out! 

I totally know what you mean about school. I am trying SO hard to make it through these next three weeks. I've been spending way too many 10-12 hour days on campus! We just have to keep reminding ourselves that we are almost done!!

That is great that your Aunt got her BSN! It's always so wonderful to celebrate with family. I'm also glad your hubby is off tonight! Enjoy some quality time together :) My night class got cancelled yesterday, so that was a nice surprise to be able to enjoy dinner together on a day that I'm not usually home until late. 

Otherwise, we are doing good over here. Just staying busy with schoolwork as always. Oh, and I set-up a free trial on Netflix finally. That was probably a bad idea in the last month of school, because I have been sucked into all the new TV shows!! :haha: Oh well. 

Well, the symptom spotting begins for you soon ;) Hang in there and keep staying positive! I'm sending lots prayers and sticky baby dust your way :hugs:


----------



## PrayingMom

Thanks so much. It's great that you guys are doing well. Also great that y'all had an unexpected dinner night. I love nights like that!

We have netflix and I love it, I have stayed away bc I'm really trying my hardest to stay focus on this paper. I only have this paper to do and in my other class I just have a final to do the first week of May. But I watch Desperate Housewives from beginning to end (it's a a lot of seasons and shows) also Sons of Anarchy, Prison Break. Those are a few off the top of my head. 

Thanks for your prayers, I think I'm gonna wait until April 17 which would be CD30 and see what happens. Well who am I kidding I will TRY.... :haha: but I'll be thrilled and filled with soo much joy. I've told myself that we timed everything perfectly with BD and I had several mature eggs and I most def ovulated this month, so why doubt yourself you are pregnant. :haha: I'm staying as optimistic as possible. But I'm praying extra hard this week I get the stickiest little health bean!!


----------



## PrayingMom

So today is CD25 and I just feel pregnant, kinda like how I did the day after the shot. But I'm sure the shot is out of my system. Geez time is going by so slow it's 5 days until my next cycle but I normally don't get BFP until 16dpo so that's like 8 days away. Ughh I wanna test but I'll wait until Wednesday the 16!!! Say a prayer for me!!


----------



## PrayingMom

Today is CD28 out of a 30-32 cycle. I went yesterday to get my blood drawn for my hcg beta check. Well I'm waiting on them to call me now with my results.. I'm so anxious and excited bc this could possible be my month. But even if it not at least I know I am ovulating and we are on the right path. But the pass two days I really been feeling pregnant, I don't have any test so I have been strong this cycle and haven't tested as of yet. But I'm wondering since I had my blood drawn at CD27 before my missed cycle will it effect my results. Ahhhh I'm driving myself crazy.... :wacko: as soon as they call I will get back on here and update u on good or bad news!!! But praying its good!!!

Update: results are negative :( but hey it's okay this year it will happen I'm just disappointed


----------



## bamluby

Hey Brittany!

I started writing a bunch of stuff and then realized you had an update of the HCG results. I am so sorry to hear the results came back negative. Could there still be a chance this cycle though? Did they test your actual levels, or just confirm pregnant or not? Would it be possible that the levels were still under 20 and that implantation happened late? I just keep hoping and praying that there is still a chance for this cycle, especially with how you have been feeling!!

Either way, you are right that some great things are still happening with your ovulation etc. You are definitely on the right track. I am so sorry about the current disappointment though. I understand how difficult it must be to go through the TTC roller coaster every month. Allow yourself the time to feel upset or angry or whatever other feelings it may bring up. I always find it helps to express and work through my feelings before I can pick myself back up. Just think: when you get pregnant and have your baby, you will be able to look back at your time TTC and know it was all worth it. You are SO strong, and you know that about yourself!! I wish this whole process could be easier and quicker! I am still praying for you and sending good thoughts your way!!! I admire you in so many ways! You and your husband are going to have your little bundle of joy, there is no doubt in my mind that it will happen for you this year! Big big hugs! 
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## PrayingMom

Thanks your word of kindness always makes my day. Well about my test, they didn't give me an exact number the nurse said the number was low. I think it could be possible my levels were low and implantation hasn't happen. So today is CD 32 and no signs of AF. I already tried BD to make her come that didn't work and I refuse to test bc I don't wanna see a negative right now. My cycles are normally 28-32 days and not a hence of her as of yet. I know I did indeed ovulate this month visual I saw the eggs with my own eyes so I don't know why AF hasn't showed. However that does give me a little hope but I'm not gonna play to much on it in case it's negative. I guess the days will tell if AF never shows and I start feeling different then I'll test. 

School is almost out yayy!!! I've just about finish everything. Just got my final then turn in my workbook and that's it!! I'm sure you are doing soo great! How are you feeling now days?? How so the hubby? I'm really sure great!! Talk to you soon!!


----------



## bamluby

Hey Brittany! I am back online after my hiatus during finals. I am done with the semester as of 7:30pm last night. It has been a long, stressful last few weeks finishing up, and I have been really looking forward to getting back on here to catch up with you! How have you been doing?! It looks like you were just about done with school, so I am assuming your completely finished now! When is your commencement ceremony? Congratulations!!!! I am thrilled for you that you are done with your degree. That is quite the accomplishment. Also, Happy Very Belated Birthday! I hope it was absolutely wonderful. Did you and your husband have the nice weekend vacation that you were planning? How is everything else going? Work? Life? TTC? I hope things are going great!! Did AF end up coming a few weeks ago, or where are you at now in your cycle? 

Yayyyy it's summer!!! Now I know I am going to be back to my B&B addition :haha:. Anyway, I look forward to seeing how you are doing! I have truly missed talking with you!

Also, as a side note, you mentioned desperate housewives the other day. It reminded me of how much I used to love that show, so that is all I have been watching on Netflix. In fact, that is probably how I am going to spend the next several days relaxing as I go on my binge-watching of the seasons. :)


----------



## PrayingMom

Hi, 

Okay so much to say.. First, I am finish as of yesterday as well and the date is May 10!! I'm so happy and proud of myself! Big goal I achieve now a few others in reaching! 
My birthday was great, just relaxing, we had a wonderful time!! Then my son birthday was the 30th it was great as well, we spent time together that day, all happy thoughts!!!

TTC- (ughhhh :wacko: ) so I did get AF and I'm in a new cycle! Cd12 to be exact, well we are now WTTTC (waiting to try to conceive)! Why?? we did some testing and finally I was unofficially diagnosed with PCOS, they check my hormone levels and everything was perfect but my insulin levels. So that apparently has been my problem since having my son, some of the signs were gaining weight and not able to lose it! That's a big sign for me, I have gain 25-30lbs since having my son and I didn't know why! PCOS is the answer! Also with me exercising that's how I got pregnant but bc my insulin was so high it caused my mc! So now I am on this meds called metformin to get my levels back down and more exercising to lose the weight then we will start TTC again! I'm on birth control pills right now! My doctor said after I finish this pack we can start again but I feel it's too soon so my hubby and I agree to start in July! Ughh it sounds so long from here but I want to make sure my body is perfect to hold our bundle of joy! So I gave a strict workout that we (hubby and I) will do to lose weight and make sure levels are normal then off the meds I go and TTC we will start!! 

I know that's a mouthful!! Hope that you understand some if what I am saying! If not ask I'll explain in details or you can google PCOS + metformin and tons of information comes up!!!

Happy your back yayyy :happydance:


----------



## bamluby

Oh my goodness!! It sounds like you have had A LOT going on in the last few weeks! I am so sorry I haven't been on here to be more supportive! :( I feel awful! To start with the positive: YAYYY I am so happy that you are done! You are an incredible woman, and I am not a bit surprised by all of the things you have accomplished! I know that is just one of the many goals that you will achieve! Woohoo graduation is this week! I would love to see pictures. Anyway, I bet you are over the moon and feeling great about being done. Congratulations again!!!!

Also, I am so glad that you had a wonderful birthday! You deserved it. I'm also glad that you and your hubby celebrated your son's birthday. I am glad that it was full of positive thoughts and love. I was thinking about all of you and sending my hugs and prayers. 

As far as TTC- WHOA! It sounds like there has been a lot of new news there. My goodness. I am so sorry that all of this is happening; being unofficially diagnosed with PCOS and having to wait a bit longer to TTC. :( On the other hand, I am also glad that they are taking your entire medical history into consideration in order to provide you the best treatment possible. I still love your doctor for always looking into everything, especially because when it comes to OB/GYN stuff things get missed a lot. It took over 7 years for me to be diagnosed with endometriosis, so I am glad that they are doing the right tests and asking the right questions in order for you to finally be able to conceive and carry your sweet miracle baby. I know a little about PCOS from previous research, so everything you said makes sense. I do have to look more into metformin though. I know it was probably difficult news to hear, but I feel very hopeful about all the steps the doctor is having you take. It's just another bump in the road that I know you are taking with stride. I am honestly glad that you have some answers though, and that you know what has been going on with your body. Taking birth control, and waiting for your body to get back to normal will be well worth the wait. It may be a difficult wait, but as I've said before, the end result will be your dream come true. You're going to get through this. I have full faith in your doctor, your treatment, and your budding family. I am sorry again that I haven't been on here while you were going through all of this!!!:hugs::hugs: It's all going to work out :) 

Sending hugs and prayers your way as always!!! It is so good to hear from you!:hugs:


----------



## PrayingMom

:hugs: we both was busy with school. I wasn't getting on here updating either so I know I hit you with an overload whammy. But it's fine now, we have more free time to get on here. :hugs:

I got a new camera for my birthday so tons of pictures will be taken before during and at graduation and I'll post a few here and maybe make a small video to put on youtube. Speaking of youtube I have made quite a few videos since my first. That's why hubby got my camera lol. YESSSSSS Saturday will be here before I know it. I'm so excited. 

TTC- oh yes I love my doctor. It's amazing that he doesn't make me go by "the texts books" we both agreed my body is doing its own thing and we just going with the flow. But I'm happy we are taking all the necessary steps in preparation to get "baby munchkin in the oven" lol "munchkin" comes from before we knew the gender of our son we would call him our munchkin bc I didn't like to say "he, she or IT!!" So now all future babies will be munchkin. :haha: Oh I forgot to mention another reason we agreed to wait was because we took a break back in July and August of 2013 and Sept we started trying and I did get BFP but I MC in Nov. Also in that time frame I was exercising and all was not stressed out. So we said let break, get levels normal, exercise and exercise a lot, stay relaxed then try again. So I'm overly positive that we will get pregnant our first cycle after the break. 

I also read that if you exercise now that you should continue to exercise during pregnancy at a modified level, like walking and such. So my doctor agree that even though I'll be considered high risk in pregnancy that exercising is will be beneficial to both me and the baby. So of course I'm on board.


----------



## bamluby

I know, it is no nice to finally have some free time, isn't it?! I do start one class here in a few weeks, but luckily it still won't be as hectic as my last semester has been. 

How sweet of your husband to get you a camera! That's great! I need to use mine more often, because I love holding onto memories through pictures. :) I look forward to seeing some of yours from your wonderful graduation ceremony! It is definitely a day to be proud of. Woohoo! Also, I haven't checked Youtube in a while, so I will definitely get on there to check out your new videos! 

Aww everything with TTC sounds like it is moving in the right direction. I know this has been a hurdle, but it sounds very encouraging moving forward. You are right about how taking a break last time led to your bfp! That is a great way to look at it, and I know that it will lead to your bfp this next time too with your happy, healthy little munchkin. ;) I think being able to relax and not stress, and all of the exercise is going to be extremely beneficial for your mind and body!! I could use the exercise too; I feel old and weak lately!:haha: Anyway, being a mental health counselor in training I always talk about the benefits of exercise (yet, I don't do it myself!). I think it will be a great thing for you, especially if it will help decrease some of the risk during your pregnancy :) You are going to have a healthy pregnancy soon after this break; I am overly positive along with you!:hugs:

As a side note, I love that you called your baby son munchkin before you knew his gender. Those weeks are always so funny, because you never know what to call the babies! lol I love munchkin; that is actually a very special name to me too! My mom and dad have called me that (and monkey) since I was a little girl. I love that you will use it with your future babies. :)

Anyway, I am glad to hear everything is going well with you and your husband! Me and my hubby still haven't decided when we will officially start TTC. I keep shooting for this month, but I don't know that that will happen. :shrug: I am trying hard to be patient! My husband got a second job, and we are finally on top of most of our debt (except my mounting student loans). I feel like we are finally moving toward financial stability, which was his biggest concern...I just want to start trying for our family now! He knows free time for me = a lot of time to be broody and think about TTC. Summer is going to be interesting :haha:


----------



## PrayingMom

That is very interesting I didn't know you are going to be a mental health counselor. Well at least it's only one class and you won't be as stressed out. How much longer do you have??

I'll be sure to post pictures later that day after graduation, I have a lot of family and inlaws coming. I know it's kinda nonchalant but it's not that big of a deal to me, I guess because I expected that from myself to go to college. But my family is overly excited, I think more than me :haha: now I'll be excited getting my Masters and PhD, now that's a huge accomplishment in my eyes.

Now TTC - I'm more than confident it will happen this year and it will be a successful, stress free, happy, healthy pregnancy. I'm always praying over my body as well as my husband's. I must admit me starting back exercising has put me in a even better mood, more relaxed. That's funny you encourage excising but don't do a lot. Don't we all do that at some point encourage others but don't encourage ourselves. :haha: Well the official return of TTC for us is July, I think instead of talking about with DH, I will just simply go with the flow. 

Great news that he found a second job. You are right financial stability is important, we have own on separate accounts then we a joint account and we just put money in both checking and savings. That's our way of saving for a rainy day funds or emergency. It's no where near as much as I would like it to be but it is a start. I do private duty nursing like a CNA (certified nursing assistant) it's part time like 25 hrs a week, I don't actually have my certification yet but my job is about to help me get them. Once I do I plan to get a second job at night as well at a hospital I just want to save as much as possible for the baby and such, after I get 12 weeks I'll go on leave at the hospital bc I'll be consider high risk and I'll have documentation or quit that one, then I'll keep the day job, it's much easier because I sit all day, so I can do that being pregnant.. 
Enough rambling on and on... Talk to you later!!


----------



## bamluby

HAPPY GRADUATION DAY!!! I hope you have a wonderful time with your family an in-laws. How special that they all came to see you and celebrate your accomplishment. I felt the same way when I graduated...I was more excited about what was next. But you really should be proud of yourself, and it sounds like your family is too! Next stop, Masters and PhD...that sounds wonderful!!

Yep, my B.S was in Psychology with a concentration in counseling, and now I am half way done with my master's in clinical mental health counseling. I am hoping to get more additional training in counseling survivors of childhood abuse, because that is one of the populations I am passionate about working with...also couples and family counseling. :) I start officially seeing clients next semester, and then I do a year internship. So essentially, I can graduate (or walk) in next May, but I will have to finish up my hours at my internship site next summer. 

TTC: I look forward to when you can start trying again in July. I know everything will be exactly as you mentioned; successful, happy, healthy, and stress free. I think going with the flow will help too, it will help your body and mind stay relaxed. I'm so excited for it to happen for you. :happydance: Maybe we will end up being bump buddies after all if my husband and I start trying around then! :) Well, anyway, I am just so happy and excited for everything that is to come. You and your husband are in good health, and will blessed with your little munchkin when you start trying again. You are inspiring in so many ways. I need to focus on getting healthier; eating better, exercising, and all of that. Your positive outlook on life is also always admirable. 

Yes, I am so pleased that he found another job, but I really didn't want him to have to work two jobs. I don't want him to feel overworked, but he really wanted to do it. He's had a difficult time finding a job in the field, so he has two restaurant jobs (one as a supervisor)...and if he can start waiting tables he may be able to bring in enough money to only work one. In the meantime he will continue to try to find something that he is qualified to do with his bachelor's degree. I'm still trying to find a job on campus, because it would give me a tuition waiver. I've applied for several research assistantships and teaching assistantships, so hopefully summer will bring me something good! :) Either way, we have worked really hard in the last few months to pay off all our debt, and it feels good to not be as worried about finances. 

Your plan sounds great! You both definitely have things figured out. How do you like being a CNA? Is that the same kind of work you would be doing at the hospital? I didn't know you would have to go on leave at 12 weeks, but it definitely makes sense. When did the complications start in your first pregnancy? I know you mentioned that there are a lot of things the doctor can do to prevent complications with your cervix this next pregnancy. You may be high-risk, but I feel comfortable knowing you are in good hands with your doctor! I pray that everything will progress smoothly with absolutely no problems. :hugs: I am very optimistic. 

Anyway, enjoy your time with your family celebrating! Congratulations again!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## PrayingMom

Aww you made m day even more. You remembered and took time to congratulate me! THANK YOU :hugs: Today was perfect and everything I could have ever want! I was filled with joy and overwhelmed of happiness! Just to hear my parents express how proud they are of me and my husband! It's was absolutely wonderful! That had me teary eyed, they said "the past two years you have been through a lot , getting married, having/losing our son, hubby was over seas all of 2012- a few months of 2013, the miscarriage and trying times! But you still maintain and never gave up!!" They are right and I look back and say how did I do that and keep my mental health? My answer is with the Grace of God, he kept me and guided me!! Oh what a blessing it is!!

About the CNA, it's pretty cool because I don't do anything at the site I'm at but basically sit all day and make sure the lady doesn't fall that's all. I know at the hospital I'll be doing more than that but my goal is if I do get in a hospital I wanna work labor and delivery floor. 

TTC- We have a plan and I'm sticking with it. I didn't do my workout today but I'll double up tomorrow. I looking into buying a bike, I want to enjoy the whether and exercise as well and talk the hubby into getting us bike so we can ride together when he is off. My goal is to lose 30 by July. :wacko: if I don't reach that goal if I lose any is great for me. I'm really sure that we will get pregnant this year, it's like a change has happen, maybe bc I don't feel so stress, I'm more relax over all. Hopefully we can be bump buddies, oh how I'll love that or even if aren't ill still be here whenever the time is right for you all! 

I understand I don't want DH to work two jobs but when we first met he was working two jobs and I know he not gonna change that, I asked if he gets a really good job that will he quit the other, the answer is no, lol typical but I love that about him he works so hard for us and our future family! We have such great men in our lives!!

I'll try to post a picture here and I will create a little video for you tube that will have more pictures, I'll let you know when that is up!


----------



## PrayingMom

I'm in the middle of course!!
  



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## PrayingMom

I have so much to tell you, well not a lot but great news but kinda bad news to. 
So we are gonna buy my mom's old house, we lived in that house since I was in the 3rd grade so for like 16 or17 years we lived there but she moved into an apartment when my sister and I left home. She said it was too much house for just her and my little sister. The maintenance and yard work was a bit much for her, she is a nurse and never at home. 

So we decided yesterday that we would buy it, the mortgage is actually cheaper than our rent at the apartments we live in now. I'm so thrilled, we will have a backyard so the Gizmo and Diamond can run freely. Also it's a 3 bedroom 2full baths, huge living room, and a second smaller living room. I'm over joyed because now we will actually have a nursery for whenever we get pregnant. We can paint it and do the room how we really want to do. Although we have a lot of renovation to do and upgrades, luckily my granny is a contractor/ and she build and renovates homes and buildings. So yayy how exciting. 

Now the bad part we will push TTC back again and once we renovate and upgrade the kitchen and bathrooms and do new carpeting we will start TTC. Once we find out the gender then we will paint his/her room. Hubby said we didn't have to wait, we can start in July like plan, but I think Im over thinking it and well maybe we will be NTNP but still taking fertility pills to help me ovulate. Ughh sounds confusing, I just want us to not spend all our savings upgrading the house then not have any savings for the baby. I know we will be fine, Im always a worrier. :haha:

So many blessings are coming down and many praises are going up. I'm just thankful we that we will have a house/home in a nice area with great schools for us to start raising our child. Although I know we won't live here forever but at least we will buy it and can rent it out whenever we move.

Enough rambling!! Oh yeah Happy belated Mother's Day!! Once a mom always a mom no matter if you was 6weeks, 8 months or child pass away, your still a Mom :hugs:


----------



## bamluby

Aww I am so glad that your graduation went well! I'm glad I can be here to celebrate from afar. :happydance: Thank you for sharing the picture! You look like you are glowing with happiness! I cried at the graduation I went to on Monday :haha: It's always a happy cry, but I just love seeing everyone feel so accomplished. Graduation signifies a new chapter, and I just think it's such a special time. (Lol. I'm a nerd.) Of course your family is proud of you, because you're an incredible woman! They are right, you have been through SO much and you always keep going with so much grace and optimism. It's inspiring. I know that about you just from talking to you on here, so I can only imagine the high praise you would receive from family and friends. :hugs:

As far as the house goes, AHHHHH that is AMAZING! :happydance: Congratulations! That is honestly so exciting!!!!! It sounds like a beautiful place full of fond memories. That is so great that you can buy your old house, and start a family there (with your fur babies too). Awww, that sounds so fun to be able to start renovations, do some painting, and get a nursery ready. :cloud9: I look forward to the day when we are ready to settle down in a house, but it definitely won't be here in Arizona! Haha. Anyway, that is wonderful news. I am sure you and your hubby are on top of the world! Even better that the mortgage will be less expensive than paying rent at your apartment. How soon will all of this be happening? 

I am glad you enjoy your current job! Working at the hospital and moving up to labor and delivery sounds great too. I would love seeing all those beautiful babies. :) I am so happy that you are doing so well, and that everything is falling into place. I totally understand about debating whether or not to push TTC back. My guess is that as the time gets closer to being done with the birth control and such that the decision will be more clear. Sometimes we just have to take it day-by-day or week-by-week to see what feels right for the given situation. So far, you have a good plan in place to get your body ready for whenever that time is. I know you will be successful in losing weight and feeling healthier. :) It sounds like you have a lot of exciting changes coming up in these next few months, and I look forward to seeing where this new chapter takes you are your hubby! I'll be here every step of the way. 

As far as my TTC journey, we *might* start NTNP this month. Well, I told DH he should NTNP, and I would do more trying and leave the details out of it. Haha. So far he hasn't been pulling out this cycle (sorry if TMI). But he also knows that I recently got done with AF, so it is a "safer" time to do that...I guess I will see what he does around ovulation time. :shrug: We are still kind of in limbo, but he is seemingly more interested in starting to try. He used to give me a clear "not yet"...but now he keeps saying "I'm not saying no, but I'm not saying yes" and then he smiles every time like he wants to say yes. How deceptive! Lol who knows with him!? I think I will start tracking my BBT and taking prenatal vitamins again just in case he gives me a clearer green light. 

Aww and thank you SO much for wishing me a happy mother's day. I didn't quite know how to feel on Sunday. Part of me wanted to consider myself a mother, but part of me still felt silly because I miscarried so much earlier than other women. I don't know; I was actually really emotional all day Sunday. All those thoughts about how I would have been a mother in October came flooding back. Thank you though...I think I really needed to hear that from someone. :hugs: I really do appreciate it. Happy Belated Mother's Day to you too! When I consider your situation, there is no doubt in my mind that I consider you a mother, and a wonderful one at that. I was thinking about you all day and so badly wanted to wish you a happy mother's day. I couldn't get myself to get on here though for some reason, because I knew it would make me sad to look at the forums. Anyway, enough of me being a downer. Yes, Happy Mother's Day to both of us. I hope by this time next year we will be able to have some babies to hold in our arms on Mother's Day! :hugs: 

Sorry for rambling again! I am leaving to go out of town Friday-Sunday for a weeding. I will be on here tomorrow sometime, and then again on Monday if I don't talk to you! Have a great rest of your week, and congratulations again on all of the exciting news!


----------



## PrayingMom

Thank you, it is always a joy talking to you. Yes, graduation was everything plus more! 

Now Mother's Day, geez seems like we both was in a little funk, I kept thinking my son would be 2 years old and he probably would've made me pasta necklaces and colorful cards. Then I though I would be 34 weeks 1day pregnant if I didn't miscarry. It would be almost time to meet my bundle of joy. Oh how much I long to see that day and wish it was here. I want more than anything is to be a mom and actually take my baby home with me. Sorry.... Just the thoughts and feelings can get overwhelming at time, I know you understand.

Well the moving will take place soon, maybe at the end of this month or the 1st of June. Hubby birthday is June 2! I have to think of something great to get him. And I think you are right we will just have a clearer plan when July approaches about TTC. I understand you guys about NTNP we was like that before the first pregnancy. And on these sites I don't think nothing is TMI, I have read and seen things worst than what we say. :wacko: :haha:

You have a safe trip, I'll be sure to check on those days you will check in. Oh yeah a wedding, oh I love weddings! We will renew our vow once we hit 5 years that like 3 years away. Lol but that is something I can do as well plan and budget ahead for our future renewal.


----------



## bamluby

Finally getting on again! You know me - I tend to go MIA when things get crazy or busy. The wedding was wonderful this weekend. It was a joy to see my sister, dad, and all of my cousins. There were also several infants and toddlers, so I got plenty of baby snuggles. :cloud9: I got back into town late Sunday night, and then started school again Monday and Tuesday. Otherwise, things are going well here!

I know what you mean about Mother's Day being hard. I can only imagine how difficult it must have been for you to think about your babies up in heaven. Don't ever apologize for needing to get out those emotions. I definitely understand how overwhelming and emotional it can all be. I just keep holding on to the thought that I know we will both be mom's again and be able to watch our kids grow up. :hugs: 

DH and I had another talk about TTC. I think it went well. He seems to be leaning much more heavily on NTNP rather than WTT. It used to be that my heart was telling me that it was the right time TTC and my mind was being more rational and wanting to wait...but now I feel like my heart and mind are both ready to do this thing. I know our parents want me to wait until I am done with school next year, but I honestly think that there are a lot of logical reasons for trying right now! I felt like I was finally able to make an "argument" for these reasons when I was talking to my DH, and he totally understood. I just feel that our lives are much more flexible right now. By the time I had the baby, I would be close to being done with school. Either way, I know my professors would be more than willing to work with me around my due date etc. They are wonderful! It would also be easier because I am not working right now. If I waited to be done with school, the next step would be finding a career...then I would feel like I needed to be in the position for a while before we started trying. Pretty soon we would just keep waiting until we were 30 years-old! So I just think there is no time like the present. I am confident that I can handle finishing my master's even with a pregnancy in the mix. Anyway, I am ranting, and I am sure I've said all of this before. I just can't help but be so excited to start a family with the love of my life!

That is exciting that moving into your new place is right around the corner! Keep me posted when you know for sure. EEEK, I'm still so excited for you! Aww that is exciting that your husband's birthday is coming up! My hubby's is in July. What kind of things does he like? I think shopping for men is so hard sometimes! Lol. 

Yes, I definitely think things will start coming together for you in the next few months (as it already has!). I am looking forward to seeing when you decide to TTC again. :) 

I hope you are enjoying your first official weeks of summer! It's been hot here, but I just got the key to our neighborhood pool so I definitely need to utilize that this summer!

:hugs:


----------



## PrayingMom

I am glad that the wedding went great and you saw your sister and dad was awesome. I bet it was great getting those hugs from the infants and toddlers. I know how exciting that is.

NTNP sounds like a great plan it actually less stressful in my eyes. before you know it you wll be preggers. I am happy that your mind and heart is made up and on the same page. I can totally understand that. Its great that your DH and you had a great successful conversation, I know sometimes those types of talks are hard at times especially when your not on the same page. Sounds like you both agree and have a plan. I can't wait until you tell me you are pregnant how exciting.

As for me, we have agreed to TTC in August because we are moving in June and the remodeling we are doing. Also my wisdom teeth are in but they are grown in sideways and pushing the teeth in front of them. So now I have an appointment on June 17 to get the right side done first then I go back to do the left side. Ughh I hate the dentist so much because I think they all are mean but this new dentist I go to is very nice and I feel better about going. So of course I research and I learned that oral care is so important and can effect you and the baby while pregnant. It can cause you to have a miscarriage and or have you to go into preterm labor. :wacko: All this is new to me. So of course I am getting that taken care of!! I need my body in perfect health from head to toes. 

Well I hope school is going great. I know you are getting it done. Take to you later!! :hugs:


----------



## bamluby

Yes, it was a wonderful weekend. Short, but I loved every minute of it (I did miss DH though!). I am such a family person, so I just soak up every ounce of love when we are all together. Yes, one of my cousins has a two month old and 2 year-old, and another cousin has a 4-year-old,2-year-old, and 1 month old. They were all SO precious. I loved bouncing and rocking the babies! :)

Yes, I think NTNP is a good plan for us right now! I would love to be actively TTC, but I am trying to meet my husband where he is at. I want him to know that even though I am anxious to start REALLY trying, I respect his opinion to NTNP and throw caution to the wind. It's definitely a step for us, so I am feeling good about everything. I think you are right about it being less stress too. I have a feeling that I am still going to be obsessing over possible ovulation dates and everything though. :haha: I like feeling like I have some sort of control! I'm already hoping that we BDd on the right days this month. I guess we'll see. :shrug:

TTC in August sounds like a great plan! It really isn't too far off either if you think about it! It will definitely fly by with moving into a new house, remodeling, etc. Ahhh I can't wait for both of us to get pregnant! It really is exciting. It's going to happen for both of us before we know it!:happydance:

That is so funny that you mention the dentist. I had a dentist appointment last week. I HATE the dentist. I have always liked my dentists, but in general I am just terrified of going to the dentist! I literally did not sleep last week because I had so much anxiety about going in!:haha: I do know how important oral health is, so I try really hard to engage in good oral health behaviors. I didn't know that it impacted preterm labor and miscarriages so much though! Scary. Unfortunately, I genetically have poor enamel and have had a lot of cavities in my life. I have to go back in a few weeks to get some cavities filled (on June 17th too actually!). :( Regardless, I am going to have to do some extra research too about what additional things I can do to help out my teeth (diet, less coffee, more water, etc.). We will have to share our findings. :) That is good that you are getting your wisdom teeth out!! The procedure will hopefully be less painful for you since you are getting it done in two sessions. I didn't find it TOO awful...just make sure you stay on top of pain meds/ibprophen etc. As always, it sounds like you are doing everything right in terms of prepping your body for pregnancy!! I need to do more, and you are always my inspiration. 

This is going to be a great year for us. I can feel it! :hugs:


----------



## PrayingMom

I am a family person to so I can totally understand. I didn't realize that your DH didn't go with you. I know I can't spend a night without mines lol :haha: the only time was when he was crossed seas it was awful for me bc I was preggers and super emotional. 

Aww yes oral care. I knew how important but I ran across something and realize how dangerous it can be while pregnant. That's so scary. I didn't know that my wisdom teeth where in only because they aren't sticking out they are turn sideways in my gums. Umphh I hate the dentist as well. I was freaking out when I went. My DH called me a big baby but I was freaking out my hands shaking and sweating my heart was racing but the only thing that kept me going was I want our child so whatever it takes!!!

I'm so excited to see what lies the month ahead for us. The only I will be doing is tracking ovulation and taking femara to induce ovulation. That is it, so hopefully less stressful for us too. We will be great MOMS, with all the patience we have in this process of TTC and NTNP... Oh the joys we gonna end up bump buddies. Are you gonna track ovulation? Do you know if you actually ovulate each month?


----------



## bamluby

Lol, my husband and I are the same way- We have such a hard time spending any amount of nights away from each other. We've lived together for 7 years, and in the last few years we almost always travel together so we are rarely apart. This trip was quick and I couldn't afford to pay for two plane tickets, so he was sad and lonely staying home with the dog. Poor Hubby. Lol. Awww I couldn't imagine being away from my husband while he was overseas, especially being pregnant! I bet it was awful! Luckily you both got through it with flying colors! ;) 

That sounds like an stressful trip to the dentist! I don't think you're a baby at all, because I do the exact same thing! :haha: Yes, so scary that oral health can affect pregnancy so much. That worries me! That's good that you didn't notice your wisdom teeth coming in, because I think that should make it easier and less painful to get them out! Then it won't push your other teeth sideways too! You're right, it will be worth it to do what it takes to be healthy! :)

I'm excited for the next months ahead too. :happydance: Are you going to track ovulation with OPKs again? I know you don't usually do BBT. Are you going to wait until August to start the femara, or are you going to start it a month earlier to start preparing your body for ovulation? I would like to start tracking ovulation through BBT again...I'm worried about how much money I would spend on OPKs. Tracking my BBT worked pretty well...I only did it in December, January (when I miscarried), and part of February. When I tracked it, I always seemed to have ovulation. It is typically a little later in my cycle though, so I need to do research on lengthening my leutal phase (I have heard short leutal phases can lead to miscarriages). I'm not sure....maybe I should get OPKs online now that I am thinking about it?! I am on CD21 right now, and I felt like I had O pain yesterday (which I guess seems normal for my body?). Lol, I already think I am going to be a crazy person and want to test this month. See, I am already driving myself crazy not being in control and not tracking my body! :haha:

Anyway, I agree that we are going to be great moms. Our husbands are going to be great dads too! :happydance: So exciting. I think that it is definitely possible we could end up being bump buddies for at least part of our pregnancies! Hopeful thinking anyway :hugs:


----------



## PrayingMom

Okay I understand, it was a quick trip, well worth it to relax too. I bet your DH had a blast alone. I know we can't stay apart but I know my DH plays his video games and may have a cup or two of his favorite alcoholic drink. :haha:

Well at least I know I'm not alone about the dentist. I don't know why it stresses me out so much, I've always been afraid since I was a little girl. But I'll be happy when it's all over with. 

I wish I could track with with BBT. I never tried and I honestly don't know how :oops: I'll look it up now and see how. I would love your input on how you do yours. But I am going to use opks for sure I still have some from last time I ordered them. I will order another batch of them to have extra and maybe some pregnancy tests too. I think will have still make my appt for July to get the rest of my testing done well just the hsg testing done and I think they want to do a SA(semen analysis) on DH. Then take femara but I will actively try with opks in August. I will start Monday again with my vitamins. I stopped because I got a sinus infection last week and I was taking all kinds of med this pass week so now that I got everything under control I can get back on my normal schedule.

I agree they will be great DADS!! Eeek I'm soo excited and hopeful that God will bless us with our forever take home babies. I've actually started a daily bible reading to read the entire bible in a year. I don't go to church every Sunday, I did when I was a little but I found a church that my DH likes and we both can attend whenever he is off but I feel comfortable enough to go alone when he can't go with me. It's important to be to keep God first in everything because after all it's his plan and I pray it's in his plan for us to conceive this year.

Here's to our babies!!! 1 Samuel:27-28 I prayed for this child, and The Lord has granted me what I asked of him. So now I give him to The Lord. For his whole life he will be given over to The Lord. ( I prayed and prayed before I got pregnant last year, then I miscarried but I still thank God because I can conceive, I continue to pray for you and me and I know God give his strongest soldiers the toughest task because when finish our battle we will be thankful with our bundles of joys in our arms! :hugs: :cloud9: :baby:


----------



## bamluby

Lol, yes I have been afraid of the dentist since I was little too. Lol, oh well, what can we do?! 

Tracking BBT is actually pretty easy! I'd be happy to share whatever input I have if you decide to try it! All you need is a thermometer. Keeping a thermometer is the hard part for me, because my dog loves to get on my nightstand and chew them up! :dohh: Otherwise, you can sign up on fertility friend for free. You get a VIP membership for 30 days, and if you choose to pay for the VIP after the 30 days you can. Otherwise, you can use the basic charting still for free. It's pretty easy and informative though! You can track BD, OPKs, CM, and other symptoms on there as well. It helped me a lot to be more in tune with my body by keeping track of all the fluctuations and changes in my cycle. Let me know if you decide to give it a go! :)

I'm going to need your input with OPKS; I decided to start using them next cycle. Actually, I bought some yesterday. I used one to test, even though I am sure I already ovulated. I thought maybe if I saw a faint line that it would mean I may have had some of the hormone from a recent surge?! I'm pretty sure that's not how it works though. :haha: I don't know. I know it is only considered positive when the line is as dark or darker than the control line...but is there always going to be a faint line?! I can't remember- do you get your pregnancy tests and OPKs online? 

I think that will be good for you and your husband to get testing done in July! Has your hubby ever done a SA? Woohoo, August isn't far off!! :happydance: I will probably do an hpt this month, but I don't know that we BDd enough. :shrug: 


t I got everything under control I can get back on my normal schedule.

Thank you for the verse and prayers! I like what you said about God giving his strongest soldiers the toughest tasks. I've always found that to be true. :) I'm always praying for you and your hubby's health too. :hugs: That's nice that you feel comfortable at your church. I unfortunately haven't gone in so long! I grew up going to church every Sunday too. I agree that there is a plan for us. I'm very hopeful about what is ahead. :) 

I get the warm fuzzies thinking about our pregnancies, our babies, and having happy, healthy families. :cloud9::happydance::hugs:

I'm sorry to hear about your sinus infection! I hope you are feeling better. My allergies have been crazy, so I know the feeling. :nope: Feel better! :flower:


----------



## PrayingMom

I actually been feeling better from the sinus infection thank god!!

Opks- yes it will always be a faint like because our bodies produce that hormone naturally. And yes you are correct when the surge is detected then the line is darker or darker than control line. I use to buy my opks from the store, I would buy then literally days before ovulation. But now I see they are cheaper online I order them online ahead of time. I still have quite a few from the last time so I will order more later. Also no he has never did a SA before but I honestly think it's just me and not him. We will see sooner than later!! :happydance:

Okay I might just track my Temps this cycle well I don't think it will work if I'm taking bc. Ump I need to look that up! But when I'm ready I'll ask you and I'll get that app as well.

Glad you enjoyed the versus, it just gives me hope and keeping my faith!!


----------



## bamluby

Oh good, I'm glad you're feeling better! :)

That is good to know about the OPKs. I jumped the gun and was interested in trying them out, but I didn't figure it would be very informative this late in my cycle. :haha: I was washing dishes yesterday and DH asked how my test went. I was confused, and then I saw that he was holding the wrapper of the ovulation test. Hahahaha I'm not very good at hiding things. He didn't care though. That is good that you found your tests online. I need to look into that, so I don't spend so much money! Well I am praying that all of your tests go well in July! I bet they will. You have everything being taken care of, so come August you are going to be ready to TTC! :happydance:

Oh yeah, you're right that tracking BBT while on birth control probably wouldn't work. BBT shows ovulation by seeing a spike in temperature, but if you are on birth control you typically aren't ovulating. Lol well, maybe give it a shot in July then! The app is cool, because you can access it on your phone and on your computer....when and if you decide to try it. :)

Oh goodness, time off from school always means I spend hours upon hours surfing the internet about TTC, pregnancy, and babies. I spent a long time yesterday watching pregnancy announcement reveals on youtube. I love those. :haha: I'm :wacko:.


----------



## PrayingMom

Lol that's funny your DH saying how did your test go. Lol :haha: but that is also great that he was okay with it good signs...

I did look that up and birth control stop ovulation so tracking temps would be pointless. So I will just start next cycle today I'm CD4 so next cycle I'm considering stopping birth control to track temps.

Seems like we've been doing the same thing. Since I'm finish with school I been surfing the internet like crazy and always on YouTube. I watch all kinds of pregnancy related stuff. Then I watch this show called one born every minute, it comes on LRW lifetime real women. It about babies being born every minute its pretty cool. My DH and I talk bout how we won't reveal the gender until the baby shower or when the baby is born. And we won't tell them the baby is born until after I deliver and we have our alone with the baby before family comes to the hospital because they all are baby hogs , lol so don't think you're :wacko: because I'm doing the same over here lol.


----------



## bamluby

Lol. Yeah, it was kind of funny when he asked about it. It startled me! I turned bright red. Bahaha. But I was definitely glad that he was cool with it. 

Is that how long your doctor suggested the birth control for? I can't remember how long they wanted to put you on it for. I think temping is a good next step though when you come off birth control! You'll have to keep me posted. 

Haha I am glad I am not the only one surfing the internet like a wacko! I forgot you had previously mentioned "One Born Every Minute". I will have to search for that! I love watching YouTube videos and shows. It's my guilty pleasure when DH is at work all day. :haha: That sounds fun that you won't reveal the gender until later!! I have always loved when people do that, or wait until birth to find out even for themselves. I don't think I have enough self-control to contain my excitement though! Lol. That's also great that you plan on having alone time with your little one once he/she is born! I can see our families being the same way. I honestly haven't thought specifically about "giving birth" and all of that. That is the one part of pregnancy that I am a little scared about! I know the pain and energy will be worth it though. I do look forward to planning out a comfortable, positive birthing experience. 

Ahhhh, I have so much anticipation about everything that is to come. I love thinking about it! :happydance:


----------



## PrayingMom

Well my doctor suggested that this past month just take a break. So we now changed our minds again lol :wacko: but for good reasons. His mom has pkd (a kidney disease where cyst grows on her kidneys and her kidneys are shutting down on her) she also has fibromyalgia (which is when she is always in pain kinda like rheumatoid arthritis) but worst and there is no cure for this, she just take pain meds but she has had it soo long that now the meds doesn't work. Lately she has been feeling really bad but she pushes herself to go on when she is feeling bad. But long story short we are gonna try this cycle I still have my last dose of clomid 100mg that I'll use then if nothing happens I'll go to my doctor.

It's kinda all of a sudden but I would love for my MIL get to have her first grandchild, god forbid if anything happens to her but I wanna make sure she gets to see and bond with him or her.

I'm a little worried bc I don't have my wisdom teeth out then we are seeing what's going on with the house we are waiting to see if we get the house bc another buyer was trying to get the house as well. It's a lot but I'm not stressing bc God has the last say so and I know I will get pregnant this year and God will allow me to carry full term, give birth to a healthy happy baby. I'm praying and praying I believe and trust in him.

Now I can temp now I need to research all that. When do you start temps, I'm CD2 and I take clomid CD5-9 and I'll be using opks. So maybe you can explain how it all works.

Oh by the way I'm super happy your DH was cool about you testing. I know how it feels taking tests without them knowing. When I first started the testing it was awkward him walking in on me actually taking the test, now I make sure I lock doors so that won't happen again :haha:


----------



## bamluby

Wow, that is great news that you and your husband are going to try again this cycle! I am so sorry to hear about your husband's mom though. I don't know much about pkd, but I know how debilitating fibromyalgia can be! :( I hope she gets through this rough patch and starts having some pain-free days ahead. I have heard that some days are better than others, so hopefully she has some of those better days!! I totally know what you mean about you wanting her to have a relationships with your kids. I want the same for my family- for them to have a good relationship and watch them grow up. Sending prayers her way. 

I'm excited that you will be trying again though! Woohoo! How does it feel?! In terms of charting: you can get a regular thermometer and sign up for Fertility Friend or another similar website. Try and take your temperature first thing in the morning before you get up to do anything else. It should be your resting temperature after sleeping. It also works best if you take your temperature everyday at the same time (I have a hard time with this one, but it still works OK). Typically, you will find that your temps are lower before ovulation, then they will spike the day after ovulation. Fertility friend will actually draw crosshairs on your chart to see what day it suspects you ovulated. I have read that clomid can increase your temperatures on the days that you take it, but that it should even out afterwards. You can write notes on each day to keep track of this. The VIP membership is awesome, and it takes into consideration your temperatures and cervical mucous. I'm sure you know that you are looking for EWCM around ovulation. There is a ton of good information on fertility friend about additional questions you have. They also send "lessons" (about 22!) when you sign up on fertility friend. For now, I would say to just start inputing your temps every morning. You can also record your OPKs on there...it helps you kind of double-check when your ovulation is. Also...after you ovulate your temps stay in the higher range until AF comes. If you are pregnant, they stay in that high range (something to look for!). Some people also have triphastic(?) charts which show a temp rise with ovulation, then a slight temp dip with implantation, and then it rises and stays high with pregnancy. I don't know if that all makes sense... It starts making more sense as you go along, but I am happy to answer more questions or add more information as I remember it! Lol. You're early in your cycle, so it would be a great time to start charting! You should definitely be able to see your ovulation on there. I am on day three of charting again and I am at the end of my cycle, but it is still nice to start getting into the habit of tracking the changes for myself. :)

As far as your wisdom teeth go, will they still take them out on the 17th if you haven't gotten pregnant yet? I know there are different kinds of ways to "put you under" for the procedure, but I haven't done much research on what is safe if you are pregnant or TTC. Ahh, crazy to hear there is another interested buyer for the house. I know everything will work out how it is supposed to. :hugs:

Yes, God is going to allow us to both carry full-term happy, healthy babies this year. I pray for that every day! I keep hoping that I will somehow fall pregnant this cycle, but I honestly don't think we BDd enough (or on the right days). I may have ovulated while I was out of town...I'm not sure. :( I can still hope though!!!!

Lol, yes I am happy that my DH was cool about my testing too. One of the reasons I kind of want to be secretive is because I would love it to be somewhat of a surprise when I do end up finally getting that positive hpt!

Ahhh, all we can do is take things day by day! :hugs::happydance:


----------



## PrayingMom

:happydance: it feels so great to "officially start trying again" for the most part I'm looking forward and pray it happens this first cycle. That made sense about fertility friend and temping, I don't know if I can do the temps just thinking bout it makes me overwhelmed. I say that because the clomid makes me have hot flashes so I'll be freaking out thinking too much on it all. I think I'll stick with opks this cycle then if nothing happen we will go to my ob and he will send us to reproductive endocrinologist (fertility specialist) 

In terms of my MIL, she does have better days than others but lately it seems like she has been having more bad days. She doesn't tell anyone but she opened up and told me, I'm assuming she felt like I could handle it better than her kids would. I mean they know but I don't think they realize how much pain she is in. I pray for her and thanks for your prayers. I really would love for her to see her grandchildren. She was so excited about our little boy and to see how hurt she when we lost him, I admit I blamed myself but I had to pray REALLY HARD, then the miscarriage ughh!!! But both times her and my mom beside my hubby stayed by my side the entire time. So I've been praying all day and reading my bible asking god to let his will be done and allow is to conceive a healthy physically, mentally, emotionally happy baby. 

I start my prenatal in the morning and hubby does to and I already have opks, I'll get the digital one on Friday. I'm gonna stick to my workout DVDs everyday and yoga of course along with lots of praying and I have a app on my phone called bible, I have two reading plans going, one is to read the entire bible in a year and the other is everyday deviations read. So with God we shall conceive this cycle, I believe and trust in him whole heart.

I know it's seems like a lot I'm sorry, all that was on my mind whew I feel better. :hugs: oh yeah I think that would be a great surprise with your DH to show the hpt test I bet he would be so thrilled and happy and exited. How exciting I can't wait until either one or both of us get BFP!!!

THIS YEAR IS OUR YEAR OF OUR RAINBOW BABIES :baby: :cloud9: :happydance:


----------



## bamluby

Ahhh yes, I bet it does feel great to start trying again! That definitely makes sense that you don't want to try temping right now; it seems like OPKs work well for you anyway! It's good to utilize the method that works best for you to ensure we don't add unnecessary stress to the whole TTC process. :) EEEk well I hope you don't need to start seeing a reproductive endocrinologist, because I have high hopes that you will conceive soon!! :) 

I'm sorry to hear that your MIL has been having more days of pain that not. I think all parents seem to want to protect their kids from letting them know those kinds of things. I know my dad never tells me anything about his health until he knows for sure what is going on! He knows I would worry too much, but I always tell him he better tell me what's going on anyways! lol. I'm glad your MIL feels comfortable talking to you about it. That is probably a good thing for her, and also for you to have such a good relationship with her. :) I'll keep her in my prayers too. I'm so sorry that you felt so much guilt after losing your son and after the miscarriage. I know it hurts to know that it can affect so many people, but I hope you no longer blame yourself AT ALL. It sounds like you have a great support system with your family, your husband's family, and your hubby. It's going to be such a blessing for all of you when you finally get your BFP! I have no doubt it my mind that you will conceive a happy, healthy baby. :hugs:

I still haven't started my prenatals. :dohh: Every time I remember to take them, I usually haven't eaten. I don't like taking anything on an empty stomach...but I WILL start taking them soon. Heck, I will go do that after I submit my post! :) You're a rockstar- prenatals, yoga, working out, tons of praying! You are truly mentally and physically read to do this! I love that you are trying to read the entire bible in a year, and reading daily devotions. Very admirable. :)

Don't ever apologize for getting everything off your mind! I'm glad you feel better. :hugs:

I know, I am so excited for us to conceive our rainbow babies this year! I agree that it will be so amazing for either one or both of us to get our BFP. I'm cheering us both on, and praying for tons of sticky baby dust!! 

As I've said before, I'm trying not to get my hopes up too much about this cycle. I did have some very very light spotting (pink creamy CM) yesterday and the day before. Today it is gone, and AF is not due for another 5 days or so. It's not anything to be too excited about, I know, but I am just trying to stay positive. If it doesn't happen this month, I will definitely BD a lot more next cycle! :happydance: I ordered some tests online, so they should be in on Thursday. I will probably test then. Fingers crossed!:happydance:


----------



## PrayingMom

Some of those signs sounds very promising & AF due in 5 days. I understand not wanting to be excited. The two times I found out was when I least expected. 

Thanks for your words and your listening ears about my MIL. We do have a great relationship. We was at their house all day and night yesterday. It's always joys and laughter with them. 

Anywho I agree everyone has their own method of tracking ovulation and so far my OPKs have been great for me. Today is the day I start clomid! I'm very excited as well because we will be BD the week of hubby birthday. His birthday is June2 so that entire week. We are all set with vitamins and excerising. Well we blew it yesterday his mom grilled and we ate a lot lol..

Well I know this is our year and I'm gonna keep telling us so it leaves no room for doubt or discourage. 

Something else new I've been thinking of applying to nursing school!! It's so exciting I'm really looking into it first!!


----------



## bamluby

Well, I'm not sure those signs are as promising as I hoped they would be. I started getting AF cramps today. I also tested this morning with a BFN. I found one last hpt from awhile back, and I couldn't resist testing. :dohh: I know I'm not completely out yet, but I just don't know how good my chances are this month. :cry:

I'm glad you have a good relationship with your in-laws. I am really close with mine too- it is definitely a blessing to have our families be so close. I'm glad you got to spend some time with them! :) Yumm, it sounds like you had a good meal too!

Woohoo, day one of clomid and lots of birthday baby dancin' for your husband! ;) That is great!!!! I am praying for your bfp this cycle! Next month is our first-year wedding anniversary, so I will at least try to look forward to next month's cycle!

That is awesome that you are looking into nursing school!! Do you know how long it typically takes to complete the program? That would be amazing. I look forward to hearing what you find out. :hugs:


----------



## PrayingMom

Oh yeah you are right about knowing your chances especially if you are getting AF cramps. I think we all kinda just know how our body is. Yayyy one year anniversary what a blessing. Our first year of marriage was apart because he was across seas so this past year I really consider that our 1 year if though it was our second year! Sounds like BD month and then turns into BFP!!!

I do have a pretty great relationship with my inlaws, especially my brother in law I always wanted a big brother and he the big brother I never had. It is also amazing that my family and his family can come together as one and have a great time!! It's wonderful that you have a good relationship with your inlaws, I know some people hate their inlaws but lucky us we are blessed to have great relationships with ours. :hugs: :happydance:

So I think I'm kinda use to the clomid now. Today is day two and I'm super excited to see what this cycle will become of, last night I was doing a T25 workout and I felt terrific afterwards. I always feel soo much better after a good workout I feel refreshed. And I already looked up the due date according to my cycle days and how long and the due date should be around Feb28 -March 2 how cool our 3 year anniversary is Feb 25! :happydance:

Oh yeah nursing school it's about 5 semesters of classes and clinicals so they say about 2-3 more years!! :wacko: Well I know I will do great in it because I wanna either be an ob nurse, pediatric nurse or nicu(neonatal intensive care unit) nurse (sick babies after birth) all areas dealing with babies and pregnant women! All this TTC stuff and my losses has made me wanna go in the area of career field!


----------



## bamluby

Yeah, I am still aware of anything that could be out of the ordinary with my body this month, but mostly I am just looking forward to next cycle now :) I'm sure AF will show in the next few days. It would definitely be amazing to conceive next month for our anniversary. :happydance: Aww I'm sorry you were apart for your first year or marriage; I'm glad you were able to celebrate together this year though! We are definitely both blessed to have found true love so early in our lives. My husband still gives me butterflies after 8 years of being with him :)

Aww, that sounds exactly like me and my husband's family! Our moms have become best friends, and they still hang out every week even though we don't live there right now. When we lived there we would all go out for happy hour on fridays, and we would celebrate birthdays and holidays with both sides of the family. It was perfect. It truly is amazing that our families can be together as one. I love that you have had the same experience with you and your husband's family. It's also great that you inherited the big brother you never had! I can't remember if you have any siblings. I have several, but we are scattered across the country (one even lives in Africa). I hate being away from family! But yes, we really are lucky to be so blessed with our families and inlaws. I am thankful for that every day, because it is true that some people hate their inlaws. I am grateful that our situations are on the other extreme of that :hugs:

Woohoo, I am glad you are starting to get used to the clomid! I'm glad you are able to feel so refreshed after working out too! It really is SO good for our bodies to get our heart pumping and muscles moving. Good for you!!! I am feeling so good about your cycle this month. I know that bfp is right around the corner for you! I love that you calculate your due date, because i've been doing the exact same thing! Last night I was talking to my mom on the phone for over 2 1/2 hours. The last two times she has called she keeps asking if I'm pregnant! She is planning to go to Italy next year, and she wants to make sure she is in the states when the baby is due. She has been one of the people who keeps saying I should wait until I'm done with school, but last night we had a really good talk and she was incredibly supportive about whatever we decided to do. She said "You know I'm ready to be a Grandma". She has other grandkids, but I am her only baby (my brother and sisters had a different mom). I don't know, the whole conversation was great. She didn't lecture me at all, and she was very accepting of the fact that I have clearly thought this out. Anyway, we were laughing and trying to figure out potential months that baby would arrive (not that it necessarily works like that). 

I'm blabbing...I'm just excited about finally feeling like people trust our decision and know that we are ready (including DH). :happydance: Life is good!

You would do so well in nursing school! 5 semesters and clinicals isn't too much more school, and it would definitely be worth it. It's interesting how our life experiences shape what we want to do with our careers. I believe when we listen to that calling, we will be the most fulfilled and passionate in our careers. My life experiences are definitely what have made me so passionate about the field I am, and I know the same would be true for you to be working with pregnant women and babies. I think it all sounds lovely!


----------



## PrayingMom

Oh yes family :hugs: but I do have a older sister (a year older) then a baby sister I am 10 years older than her, all from my mom! My Dad side I have two little brothers they have different moms but one is 18 the other is 17!
Oh I love that your mom and mom inlaw hang out a all the time. Wow Africa, how delightful I would love to travel outside of the country. 

You are right we are so blessed to find true love so early on. I tell my hubby I wished we met in high school lol so we could be high school sweethearts. Lol well I love that we got married young bc we got more years to spend together. I just see my marriage growing everyday and improving!

That's great that you and your mom was able to talk about TTC and she understand and supports you! It makes it easier when your family and friends are supportive. I'm happy everything is going good with you and your mom is looking forward to this and trying to figure out possible due dates! I really hope this is my cycle and I continue to pray and workout and stay in good spirits! And I hope next cycle will be your cycle if not this one!!

I'm thinking this cycle I won't take a hpt until after AF is due which would be around June 21! Today is CD 7 and I got two more days of clomid!! I'm really excited and ready for this, I haven't been more ready then now! 

The dreams of bring our babies home. Able to do a nursery and baby showers, and just the thought of being a Mom is incredible. I pray God will allow his will be done and allow us to conceive a healthy happy baby and enjoy my pregnancy with all the risks and know everything is going to be alright!! :hugs:


----------



## bamluby

Awww yeah, it sounds like you have a pretty big family too! :hugs: It is definitely wonderful :) I wish we were all closer though! I haven't been to visit my brother in Africa, because tickets are usually over $1500 dollars. I just can't afford it! I miss them all though. The only place I have traveled outside of the country is Mexico a few times. 

Well that is definitely a great feeling to be able to see your love grow everyday. :cloud9: You may not be high school sweethearts, but you will definitely have a long, happy life together. Love is a beautiful thing. I am SUCH a sap, and enjoy every second talking about love and relationships. :haha:

Yes, it was nice to have my mom finally come around! It was surprising that she didn't tell me to wait like she usually does; I'm glad she trusts me to make good decisions. :) 

Woohoo, I am so happy and optimistic about this cycle for you. I am so glad that you are in good spirits! :hugs: Wow, only two more days of clomid and then you get to start BDing for O time! Haha I always try to wait until after AF is due to test, but sometimes I just get too anxious to test!! I wish I could wait sometimes, because seeing a bfn is definitely disappointing. I am supposed to get my hpts delivered today, but they still aren't here yet. AF hasn't showed up yet, and I am still trying to hold on to a little bit of hope for a bfp this cycle. I'm being realistic, but hopeful. I am symptom spotting, but trying not to make something out of nothing. Regardless, if AF gets here I am ready to give it my all next cycle! :)

AH, it is so dreamy to think of all of that (baby showers, nursery, and best of all being able to bring out babies home). I just feel so good about how everything is going in our lives! I look forward to taking steps in this new journey, and I am happy to have you to talk to on the way! :hugs:


----------



## PrayingMom

Wow those are expensive for tickets. I do however wanna take a trip to a pretty island with a beach. Oh I will love and enjoy that time together! Well his birthday is Monday and we gonna go stay at the casino Sunday Monday and part of Tuesday! It's about two hours away and he just wanna get away so I'm all for it. I hate leaving my dogs with anyone but my brothers law will come stay at our apartment for the time we are gone so I feel much better!

I'm super excited tomorrow the last day of clomid and BD we will do :happydance: I'm very hopeful this cycle. I'm still exercising, reading my daily devotionals, and lots of praying. I think in wanna opt out on testing for ovulation bc we confirm I do ovulate while taking clomid or Femara but it's just my chances of getting pregnant each cycle is about 40% not very high according my ob but he said it's still possible bc I've been pregnant twice! However I may not use them and I will just trust God and our bodies that this is our cycle!!

I'm so excited we will have each other through this journey and help each other out. I'll be so excited for your baby shower I love to send you gifts and such I love shopping for babies! Lol I'm a sucker I can't help it!! But I'm still praying that this may actually be your cycle if not I'm cheering for you on next cycle :happydance: LETS GET THOSE BABIES :baby: :cloud9: :hugs:


----------



## bamluby

Yes, an Island vacation would be wonderful! Some day it will happen!!! Ohhhh that sounds like a fun getaway you have coming up! I'm not a big gambler, but I still enjoy having fun in a casino. We never spent much the times we went; we usually just played the penny slots :haha: Casino's always have excellent buffets, so I'm sure you will have great good on your trip! ;) Aww it's just fun that you guys get some time together away from home!! I understand how difficult it is leaving the dogs (I have such a difficult time with that too!). It sounds like they will be in great care though!! Did you decide what you were going to get your hubby for his birthday?

Woohoo, congrats on almost being done with the climid. It sounds like everything is going great with TTC this cycle! I'm sending tons of prayers and sticky baby dust your way!! You are right that you know you are ovulating now, so if you decide not to use opks you will at least have an idea of when to expect your ovulation. :happydance: That is interesting that your ob said you only have a 40% chance of getting pregnant each cycle. What all influences that percentage, do you know? Either way, 40% probability of conceiving is still plenty enough of a chance for you to conceive your miracle baby!!! I have high hopes, and I know you do too!!!! :happydance:

I feel blessed to have you through this journey as well. :hugs: We have so much to look forward to; it's going to amazing!!! Aww I love shopping for baby gifts too. I would love to get better at knitting and sewing, so I could make some hats, socks, and baby blankets :) Wooohoo :dust: I can't wait for us to conceive our miracle babies!:happydance::cloud9::crib:

I'm still not sure what is going on with me this cycle. I had some cramps last night and thought AF would be here, then I just started having some cramps again, but she still hasn't made her appearance. Still bfn too (of course). I'm anxious for AF to show so I can get on with trying harder next cycle! I'm ready to do this thing! :haha:


----------



## PrayingMom

We don't gamble either this will be my second time going in life and a first with him. But still looking forward to it just to get away and relax and enjoy each other's company. And I'm pretty set in my decision I will not take opks lol I won't pack them so I won't be tempted. I'm excited.... :happydance:

Honestly I don't know why it's a 40%chance each cycle of getting pregnant. Well what I think is because I have irregular cycles which means no ovulation sometimes... I say sometimes bc when I got pregnant with my son I haven't had a cycle in the last 6 months but around that time I was doing kickboxing class and yoga class so I feel that plays a major part in my cycles and with my body to help ovulation. But with the clomid I do ovulate but the first time taking femara I got pregnant. So I guess when he takes all that in consideration I see why he say that. Before we got married we tried for 8 months before we finally got pregnant then after that last year it took 7 months so right now it's been 6 months of trying since Dec 2013 after the mc. 

Oh it's funny you take about knitting and sewing I was saying I want to get a sewing machine and try making baby things. I took textile and apparel in high school so that's been years since I have but I we do it for my little one.

Ummm this sounds like a strange cycle well I admit myself I've had few cycles of strange things then I stopped thinking about it and AF showed. But let's keep hope that it may be your cycle if not come on AF so we can move on to next cycle lol that's me cheering for you :haha:


----------



## bamluby

Yes, you will both have a great time!! It will definitely be more relaxing if you leave the opks at home, too. And you know what happens when our bodies are the most relaxed!! :winkwink::happydance: 

The 40% chance makes sense given your history. It's crazy to think about how many months are spent trying. I wish it was easy and quick for EVERYONE trying to conceive! I think your body is getting the hang of it all now though, so it should definitely happen soon! I have also heard that some people are more fertile immediately coming off birth control. I read that somewhere on this forum, so I am praying that is true for you!!! 

That is awesome that you took a textile and apparel class in high school! We never had anything like that to my knowledge!! When I was little, my aunt taught me to sew. I would sew my little monkey stuffed animal clothes all the time. Lol. It's been a long time since I have used a sewing machine though...I need to buy one! My sister is amazing at sewing and knitting. She is actually in school doing costuming and such. She will have to teach me. It would be a fun thing to pick up for our little ones while we are waiting for them to arrive. :)

Lol yes, it's a strange cycle. However, I think I also have more time on my hands to recognize that it is a strange cycle. When I'm in school, I don't think about it as much. The times when I thought about it I was usually just hoping it wouldn't fall on a week of exams. :haha: I bet you are right that AF will come when I stop thinking about it so much! I'm CD 30, so I'm not really that late yet I guess. Since my MC, my cycles have been 28 or 29 days (with the exception of the first month after my MC, which was wonky). The waiting continues :coffee: Lol I keep cheering that I can know one way or the other. The last days in the TWW always make me crazy and seem to drag on. It's OK though, I'm ready for whatever happens!


----------



## PrayingMom

I'm really excited we will be leaving tomorrow evening. Oh the relaxation I can't wait. I just took the last of clomid so I'm all ready. I'll pack my preseed I'll give that a try this cycle. I'm gonna stop thinking bout it as well I just know we need to try to bd everyday this week coming or at least every other day.. Oh yeah you are right given my history that's why it's a 40% chance, I hope that statement is true that you become more fertile after taking bc! I would so excited and thrilled, I just don't wanna go to a RE but if it comes down to it I will but I'm hoping this cycle is my cycle!!

Oh yes I would love to get into the hang of sewing that will take so much of my time. Well I know I'll be making my own baby book as well as browsing online finding great deals on baby things. 

My cycles are 30-31 days only when I'm using fertility pills other than that she is a big no show. Well I hope she doesn't cone during your finals either. Speaking of school I'm all signed up for school I start Aug but I'm only taking two classes. I need a total of 4 classes before I start the clinical in nursing. I'm really excited to start that new journey and looking forward to finishing to have a good paying career and also doing something I enjoy!! How sweet!!!

Well I got to get to my workout I normally do them at night. So far it's been a bit challenging but I'm pushing through, I know my results will be worth it all..


----------



## bamluby

That's great! I hope your husband has a great birthday, and that you both have an excellent getaway! Woohoo, I can't wait to see what this cycle brings for you. You are going to be in the TWW before you know it. Silly question, but is preseed used as a lubricant? I know it helps with conception, but I didn't know if it was intended to be used a safe alternative to lubricants...I've never used it. Can you buy it at the regular grocery store. You guys will have a fun week did - I'm sure that won't be a problem. ;)

Yes, I double-checked what I said about it being easier to conceive after coming off birth control. Maybe that was another reason your doctor suggested to go on the pill for awhile. You can see the info on the myths and facts page of this website (listed as a fact), and I'm sure it is on other sites as well. You have an excellent chance of conceiving this cycle. As I've said before- you are doing everything right!!! I have everything crossed for you, and I'm cheering you on and praying for you as well! :happydance::hugs:

Aww a baby book?! Like a scrap book or what kind of book? Oh yes, I keep telling my DH that I'm going to be crazy about finding great deals on baby things!! I love budget shopping. :haha:

That is awesome that you are already signed up for classes in August! I am so excited for you! Is there an entrance exam to get into the clinical nursing program, or do you just need to have completed the required prerequisites before hand? Either way, I know you will have no trouble achieving this goal! It sounds perfect for you :)

As for me, I'm still over here waiting on some answers for this cycle. :coffee: I'm driving myself a little bit crazy, but I know all I can do is wait. I'm on CD31 right now. One minute I am obsessing and hoping for a positive hpt and thinking I might be having "symptoms", but the next minute I feel like AF is coming and think it's all on my head. :dohh: I don't know why I do this to myself! I wish AF would just get here already. Lol. Oh well. Hopefully by the time you get back from your trip I will have some answers! :) 

Good for you that you are pushing through your workouts! Do you go to the gym or workout outside? I need to figure out something to do at home, because it is way to hot to do anything outside. (That, and I am probably just making excuses for me being lazy) Lol. Anyway, I'm glad everything is going well with you!! Have fun and be safe on your trip!!:hugs:


----------



## PrayingMom

I'm excited to see what this cycle brings. Preseed is a lubricant that suppose to make you CM more :spermy: friendly. I've read and have experience with clomid it dries your CM and it's not fun at all. It happen the first two cycles on clomid and it was not good. So preseed helps but now I just use it just bc I have no clue if it helps with getting pregnant, I've seen on youtube girls swear by it and read on here some girls say it help them conceive so of course I'm all in it can't hurt.. I not sure if it's at grocery store but then again I believe it will be because so many other things they sell for sexually wellness. But I know walmart, target, walgreens and cvs has it for sure.

I'll go check that page out while I wait on DH to get home from work.

Baby book- I had bought one with my son and I like it kind of but I felt like I could've made it myself and it would come out so much better than just buying a book. So yeah it's like scrap booking, I'm not very artsy but I can create a few things that will come out well.

School- yeah I have to take these 4 classes and take the entrance exam. So I plan on taking the test next spring and by then I'll be finishing with the classes and ready to go into the program. I'm excited for a career change and better opportunities.

Hummm CD31?!! Well I guess I'll have to wait until I get back to see if AF shows or possibly BFP:happydance: either way still good! New cycle or pregnant AHHH I'm so excited soon we will be MOMS to our take home babies!! I'm praying for us and I have so much faith we can do this!!!

I'll get on here later and while we are gone just to check on you... Talk to you soon.


----------



## bamluby

Thanks for the information on preseed! I have heard a lot of women on here using it, but I never really knew too much about it. Maybe I will look into it for next cycle instead of using lubricant. I usually try not to use any lubricant as much as possible (especially during O time, because I know it isn't good for the spermies), but BD is definitely no fun when CM is dry! At least there is a solution to that side effect of clomid for you! ;)

Aww the baby book sounds so sweet!!! I have a ton of scrapbooking stuff, but I am so scared to use it and screw things up! lol. I'm not very artsy either, but i enjoy being crafty when I get the hang of things! :)

The school situation all sounds very exciting! I bet you are thrilled to be looking into new opportunities that you are passionate about. I Know you will do great!

Yep, CD31, but I have no idea when I ovulated. I have ovulated late before. The cycle I miscarried I ovulated on CD25. I'm still cramping off and on, but no spotting or AF in sight! You're right, either AF or BFP will be good news! Lol. 

I'm excited for us to be moms again too! Yes, we can do this!!!!! I have so much faith in us too!:happydance::happydance:

Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## PrayingMom

So I should've been updated. Ughh we didn't to to the casino but however we did go out for drinks and out to eat and movies. His birthday morning I got up early to cook him breakfast. Overall it was a great turn around since we didn't get to go.

Oh and you welcome about the info on preseed.

What new? Has AF shown? Have you tested again?

Me, I am on CD12 and I think I'm a late ovulater bc my CD are like 30 or 31 days long so according to this website I should or may ovulate June 8 which is CD 16 I don't know I think I will bd every other day until cd 14 then I will bd everyday from cd 14-17 I think that should cover all bases..


----------



## bamluby

Aww I am sorry to hear that you weren't able to go to the casino. It sounds like you still had a great time though!!Drinks, dinner, and a movie are always wonderful!! How sweet that you made your husband a birthday breakfast too!!! It sounds like you had some great quality time together with or without a casino! :winkwink:

Darn it, I was going to look for preseed when I was at Target earlier today and I forgot. I got a $5 giftcard for buying something though, so maybe I will put it towards the pressed :)

No new updates for me yet. :( AF still hasn't come yet, and I'm still getting BFNs. :cry: I am so impatient...I just want to know one way or the other, so I can gear up for next cycle! Lol. I'm on CD33, just sitting over here waiting for something. :coffee: My temps are still high and still no spotting, but I have still had off and on cramps (well mostly a lower back ache).

I know I'm a late ovulater too! That would make since that you would be calculated to have O around CD16. That's only a few days away!! :happydance: Yes, I think you will definitely have your bases covered!!! Woohoo, BD for that BFP!!!


----------



## PrayingMom

We did have a great time together and it was much needed. I'm was happy he enjoyed his self. 

lol you forgot to get preseed, sounds like us women go in for one thing and come our with other stuff and forget what we was suppose to get. 

Ovulation is so confusing to me because the month I did get pregnant in sept last year I ovulated on CD 14, I'm for sure I did. But months after that I been ovulating CD 16 or so. But I did however take a one of my cheapies ovulation yesterday just to see if the hormone level was present and it is but I didn't have a strong line so I believe I will ovulate later in this cycle.

I think after we this cycle if we are not pregnant we are gonna be NTNP and let try more natural route the next few months with exercising and see what will happen. I think I've been stressing over it all so if I don't think about it I will happen for us.

CD33 uhmm and no signs of AF!! I really hope this may end up your month!! :happydance: or some relieve from the stress of not knowing.


----------



## bamluby

I'm glad you enjoyed yourselves too!!

Lol yes, I forgot the preseed, but I remembered the pregnancy tests! I got some FRERs even though I have a billion wondfos on hand. :dohh: I'm :wacko:

I agree that ovulation can be so confusing!!! Your ovulation dates (CD 14 and CD 16) are luckily not too far apart. It seems like the clomid has at least made you pretty regular, and it at least gives you an idea of possible dates. It sounds like your O will be coming soon! Wouldn't it be SO much easier if our ovulation occurred on the exact same day every month, and AF showed at the same time every month too!!! Ugh, so frustrating. It's Ok though, I feel hopeful that you can conceive even if O happens a little later. You will have BD covered!

That makes sense that you are considering NTNP. It definitely causes so much stress to think about all of this! I try so hard to tell myself not to stress and not think about it, but then I still do. :dohh: You're much better at being more rational and stress-free than I am!:hugs: You're right, it will definitely happen. I am praying that you don't need to even consider next cycle, because I am feeling optimistic about you getting your bfp!!! 

I just don't know what to think about this cycle for me anymore!! I was feeling hopeful that AF didn't come, but I am also discouraged about getting negative hpts. I know chances of getting a bfp after a late period aren't very high, but I also know I didn't get my bfp until CD38 last time. I probably ovulated really late, which would make AF later if she is going to come. I also had a really high basal body temp today, which is weird. I don't know...I have so many thoughts going through my head. I am trying to stay level-headed and rational, but I also have to laugh at how crazy I have been googling everything and staring at my tests for so long trying to see a shadow of a line. :haha: Only time will tell!!


----------



## PrayingMom

I agree if only it was like clockwork with ovulation and AF! 
For the most part it still sounds promising that since last time you got BFP on CD38 and today is only CD33 it makes sense that's why u are still getting negatives now.

I try to stay not stress out about it but in actuality I really do be. So I think if I stop trying stop testing and stop with all the pills and just allow my body to do its own thing. After all I don't have a cycle before I got pregnant with my son so I'll see how this route goes for a few months. I'm really ready but I know it's gods timing and gods plans and patience is the key. I keep reminding myself that my body can't do its natural thing if I'm all stressed out.

Either way I'm excited for us both and our future. I'm anxious to see what this cycle turns out to be! I pray this is it and the stickiest little bean get all snuggle in tight! :hugs:


----------



## bamluby

Lol, it's just ironic that the one time I am late for AF is when I have too much time on my hands to obsess about it!! :dohh: I will take another test tomorrow with FMU, but I don't want to get my hopes up. I wish I had the willpower to wait a few more days...but knowing me I will probably test everyday until AF or BFP. lol

Yes, it sounds good in theory to convince ourselves that we won't stress...but we are human after all. :) You are right though that there will likely be better outcomes when our bodies aren't stressed. You are also make a good point that you were able to get pregnant with your son after not having a regular cycle, so there is SO much hope for what is ahead for you!!! God has a plan for us, and I know it will be wonderful!!!:hugs:

Sticky little beans are definitely part of that plan! I'm praying for us, and incredibly excited for our futures as well! :hugs:


----------



## PrayingMom

I am very excited too. Have you tested yet or are you still waiting??

Well for me its CD14 and bd every other day hasn't happen it's been more like everyday lol. Well I think we will keep at it at least til CD 17 maybe 18 in case I ovulate later in cycle. I've actually been keeping busy with my workouts they are intense but I feel great afterwards and so sore. But I've verb faithful to working out everyday :happydance: I've been having headaches off and on since maybe CD12. Wonder if that's good signs that maybe my hormones are gearing up for ovulation.

Oh how I wish we knew right at ovulation if we are pregnant or not how cool would that be? It'll make things for sure less stressful.


----------



## bamluby

I tested this morning with a FRER...BFN. I'm not surprised. However, I did get my hopes up for a minute or so because the indentation line was SO visible. It turned white/gray immediately like the control line, but then it never turned pink when the control line did. Anyway, I know it doesn't mean anything. Boo. FRERs never used to have such deep, visible indentation lines when they are still inside their case! AF's not here yet either though, so I'll try again tomorrow. :coffee: I don't like having late AF, because I want to get on with next cycle! lol.

Good for you and DH being so on top of the BD ;) Woohoo! You're almost in the TWW with me! Your body is healthy and stress-free, and its ready to bring on that BFP this cycle! :happydance:

I think having a headache is definitely a good sign of your hormones changing! I always get headaches with hormone changes. I think you will definitely O soon! But yes, it would definitely be way better if we could know when we ovulated if we were pregnant or not!:haha:

Well, I finally started doing some Yoga yesterday! I'm still not as active as you are, but it's a good start for me. My lower back has been killing me; I feel like I pulled it. Doing yoga felt great...I'm a little sore today from it, but it's a "good" sore. 

I'm glad to hear you are doing well and keeping busy! You definitely seem relaxed going into the second half of this cycle! I hope there is great news ahead for us this month! :hugs:


----------



## PrayingMom

Oh mane I was hoping BFP news!! DARN FR tests ughh I hate when those little tricky things come up. One cycle it got me so good, it had color and everything I was so excited and a hour later AF showed. I was highly pissed off and was in a very b...y mood :wacko: :haha: 

Yayy you started yoga. I'm gonna do some yoga tonight to because I'm super sore but I know because I haven't workout so hard like this since I use to run track years ago. But anywho it is a great start and I hope you enjoyed and felt so much better afterwards. 

I'll be thrilled when I get in the TWW. I haven't test with anyone since that one time I wanna test again to see if it's any dark so I will know I am near ovulation. I'm certain we will be BD all on the right days and we are taking our vitamins and such! Let's hope this is my cycle. I'm really praying and hoping it is! 

Here's to our sticky little beans :baby:


----------



## bamluby

I was hoping for BFP news too :( I don't like the new FRERs as much, because those indent lines can look so much like a faint positive when they show up within the time period! I know it is different though, because with my first real bfp there was definitely pink color. Aww I am sorry that those indent lines have gotten you before too! :growlmad: It's definitely frustrating! I keep trying to tell myself that I'm not out until AF shows, but I feel like if I was going to get a bfp I would have gotten it by now. AF needs to stop playing with my emotions! lol.

Yes, the yoga was nice. Yesterday I did flow yoga, and today I think I am going to do Hatha yoga. To me they feel very different, and I like to switch it up :) That's cool that you ran track! I used to run a few miles everyday, and now I can barely jog to the end of the block and back. :blush: I think it's good to feel a little sore after working out, it means you are pushing your body! I mean its uncomfortable...but good too. lol. 

Let me know how your OPK goes! I hope you are even closer to O now! Woohoo, I'm hoping and praying that this is your cycle too. From what it sounds like, your body is more ready than it has been in a long time! You sound healthy and ready for a happy, healthy 9 months of pregnancy! Do you take any vitamins other than prenatals? I can't remember. I did start taking my prenatals again last week. I'm also taking b-complex. I don't really know what the b-complex is for to be honest, but my sister told me it was good to take. :haha:


----------



## PrayingMom

Yeah I like doing different yoga so your body doesnt get use to it. Sounds like we are ready for our up coming BFPs. 

Yeah I ran track from age 8-16ish and then I stop. I should've kept running I was really good we broke a couple of records and won many championships! However I am also so out of shape I can't jog down the street without running out of breathe either :haha: that's funny but at least we are on the path to fix that.

Yeah this tricksters FR tests. But I'll test when I get off work and make it home. I've read I think on here that use later in the day urine for ovulation test bc fmu isn't as accurate. Idk but I have compared my tests before and the evening tests always were darker than fmu..

I am only taking prenatals. That's crazy my sister told me the same thing I just haven't went and gotten any. But for the most part I guess it's the waiting game now, and the more I look at my calendars I'm thinking i do ovulate much later than I think so that's probably why I haven't got any BFPs bc we normally stop BD after CD 15. So this time I'm gonna stretch it out as long as we can then perhaps after Cd 17 we just bd every other day! Lucky him :haha:


----------



## bamluby

Oops I somehow didn't realize that you had already responded...or I thought I already responded! :dohh: My bad. 

Another day, another BFN. I had another temp spike today, so I don't expect AF to come yet either. She definitely doesn't feel like she is coming anymore! Ugh, I can't help but to be frustrated. I so badly want to see a bfp or be able to move on to next cycle. The longer it takes for AF to come, the longer I have to wait to try again. I have moments when I am hopeful (probably TOO hopeful) and feel like I am pregnant, and then I see those bfns and it crushes my spirit. Now I'm wondering if I had an anovulatory cycle. If that is the case, I would have no idea when to even BD on the right days for my next O, or how to track any of it. I'm just confused and obsessing too much over trying to find an answer. I really need to find something to take my mind off of things, but I somehow keep ending up back on my computer searching for answers again. Sorry for ranting...I'm just having a bit of an off day. 

Anyway, how are you?! Did you test with an OPK yesterday afternoon?! That makes sense that afternoon urine would be better at pinpointing your LH surge; I think I have heard that before too! I think it is definitely a good idea to keep BDing if you think you are going to ovulate later. Yes, I am sure your DH won't mind one bit. :winkwink:

It sounds like you were quite the track star; that is awesome!! It's funny how out of shape we can feel after only a few short years of not doing something. The joys of again. :haha: I was a dancer for many years, and also did a lot more yoga. I was flexible, muscular, and in shape. Now I can barely touch my toes, and I get winded walking up a flight of stairs. I am fine with my weight, but I wish I FELT healthy. That is the most important thing. You sound like you are definitely getting healthy, so I hope to join you in that venture! 

Lol, that is funny that your sister recommended b-complex too! I think it is supposed to help with metabolizing food into energy? I don't know. lol. 

Anyway, sorry again for being a downer about my own cycle. I hope you have high hopes moving towards your O-day, because I am definitely feeling good for you!!:hugs:


----------



## PrayingMom

I understand I've had many cycles like this waiting on AF and she never showed. But for the most part you have had regular cycles so that makes me wonder BFP soon maybe it's too early. Don't apologize that why I'm here, it's okay let it all out!! I hope you feel better after wards. 

For me I forgot to take the test and I'm kinda happy I did bc I'm not stress about it at all. I've been having ovary pains yesterday and today so maybe ovulation has or will take place tonight. We have BD yesterday and today and will tomorrow and I think we may be covered. I wanna count today as ovulation day or maybe tomorrow ummmm :wacko: I'm confused when should I count my dpo days??

Any who yes working out sounds great for us both. Hopefully it leads to BFPs sooner than later!!


----------



## bamluby

Thank you! It honestly always makes me feel so much better when I talk to you! :hugs: I am now officially saying that this is NOT usual for me. I've had some wacky cycles, but I have always gotten AF and have never been this late. Aside from the crazy months on depo, I've never actually missed a period. Part of me really wants to believe that it will turn into a BFP. All day yesterday I had this feeling that I was pregnant, and was just disregarding the BFN because I thought for sure I would start seeing lines soon. Then this morning, I still got a BFN. I thought maybe I saw a shadow of a line on my wondfo, but I think it might be in my head. All I can do is wait, but it's so weird because it really doesn't feel like AF is coming anymore!!:shrug: The wait continues. Luckily I have a lot of homework today to keep my mind occupied!

I'm glad you aren't feeling stressed about O! If you had ovary pains two days ago and yesterday, maybe consider this as 1dpo? Definitely BD some more for good measure though in case you felt your O pains earlier than you actually ovulated :) Woohoo! I think you have it covered! I am so happy for you. I so badly want to see you get your BFP this cycle! It's time for you to get that miracle baby!:baby:

Thank you again for being here to listen to my rants! You're the best!:hugs:

:dust: to both of us!!!


----------



## PrayingMom

Oh yes it is always a pleasure to get on here and chat with you. It's crazy people don't truly understand. Well I guess not because they never been in this position before. Some people just pop out babies like its nothing but then we have me it's takes forever just to have one! Ughh sorry in the funk today cause I'm suppose to be due June 20. Then my use to be best friend is having her baby Tuesday. It's crazy I found out a week before her and everything was cool between us until after I had my miscarriage. I tried reaching out to her several times bc I did care and she was a dear friend to me. But the conversations we had via text clearly spelled out our friendship has long sailed away! Anywho it's always nice to talk to someone like you who genuinely cares..

I guess I will count today is 1dpo I guess AF is due around or between June 20-27 some where in between there idk!! I've been kinda really laid back this cycle and I'm hoping my method being this way leads to my BFP. 

Now I can say this is very interesting that you don't feel like AF is coming. And still BFNs ughh!!!! :wacko: I can't wait to see what makes of this cycle either BFP of CD1 whichever is good so stress can be relieved. How exciting we could possibly be bump buddies!!! :hugs: 

Hope you get your work done and not be soo stressed out!! I'm actually ready to start back school I don't start until late August!!


----------



## bamluby

It is so true! I wish your journey TTC had not been so difficult. You have been through so much, especially with your losses. Other people may get pregnant more easily, but your long journey will be well worth the wait when you get your miracle babies. You are definitely due for a bfp soon! I have all the faith in the world that you will get pregnant soon, and you are going to be an AMAZING mom. You already are. 

I am sorry to hear that you are in a funk. I didn't realize we were close to your due date. :( I'm sure that brings up a whirldwind of emotions. I know I would be in a funk too. Take some time to reflect and relax. It's always good to be able to express all of those emotions and not let them bottle up too much. You have always been such a strong woman, and it is not a sign of weakness AT ALL to grieve your losses. 

I am sorry to hear about your old friend too. The situations sounds difficult in many ways for you. That is incredibly odd that she has been so distant since your miscarriage. I know you have talked about her a few times...and you don't really know what happened between you two? :( Obviously it is nothing you did, because I know you well enough to know that you are sweet, caring, and a great friend. I'm sure it still hurts though to know that such a good friendship has faded in such a way. :( 

On a more positive note, woohoo for being 1dpo! Let the TWW commence. I'm very impressed with how laid back you have been! I think that is great! AF may be due for you around the end of June, but I forbid her from coming because you are going to get your BFP! :haha: But in all seriousness, I really do hope that your stress-free cycle is just the thing that your body needs to conceive your little one. :hugs: I can't wait! I will literally be just as happy for you as if it was me. Stick baby stick!!!!:happydance:

Well after I said I didn't feel like AF was coming, it *kinda* feels like she might again?! I don't know...I can't tell if I have really dull cramps, or a backache, or an upset stomach. I can't even pinpoint it anymore! At this point I would be scared of getting a BFP because I feel like it is so late in my cycle. I kind of want AF to come. I mean I don't, but you know what I mean. Yes, I will be relieved when I can at least move on from this limbo!

I think even if we don't get pregnant in the same month, we will still get to be bump buddies! I have a feeling we are both going to get pregnant sooner than later! :happydance: Sticky baby dust *check*, positive attitude *check*, good health *check*, good vibes *check*, tons of prayers *check*. We are ready to make some babies!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

I got most of my work done, but I am going to go finish it. I know what you mean about missing school when you aren't in it. :haha: August will be here soon enough! Enjoy the R&R while you can! :hugs:


----------



## PrayingMom

:hugs: aww I love getting on here! You made me feel so much better! I do realize I am much stronger than I think. But my old friend it's crazy her birthday was in May and I texted her wishing her a happy birthday even though she didn't wish me one. I asked how her and baby was and she asked who is this??! I was confused and I assumed she deleted my number out her phone. However I ignore that still asking how they were because she had a miscarriage before and a stillborn last year at 38 weeks. I asked bc I was concerned. But she was being very short. Then it's crazy bc our husbands are very close friends!!!

Enough of that... Yayy two week wait I'm excited and I'm impressed myself how good I have been and relaxed!! And you are right we have all those things checks and we are ready to get our BFPs and I'm sure we will be bump buddies. I'm really looking forward to it!! I went on this website and it said bc my cycle is 31 days that I'm due to ovulate Monday???!!! I don't know how to feel about that or what to think bc I'm still feeling ovary pains today, either way I'm gonna BD tonight and tomorrow and I think we will have it covered!! And I will test on June 20th!! I'm EXCITED!!'
:happydance: :happydance: :cloud9: :baby: let's get our miracle babies!!


----------



## bamluby

:hugs: Well I am glad you are feeling a bit better! I'm always here for you! :) Goodness, that is crazy about your friend. It was really nice of you to text her happy birthday and also to check on her pregnancy! It's weird that she would be so short and dismissive to someone who clearly cares! :nope: That is really interesting that your husbands are close too...that adds a whole other dynamic. Do either of them know what is going on between you two? Ugh, I'm sorry! Good for you for being a big person about all of it! Maybe someday she will come around. 

Yayyy TWW time! That is interesting that an ovulation predictor told you that you may O today?! I would say that *could* be accurate, however I think the clomid would have made you O slightly earlier than today?! I would say not to worry about it too much, because I hear a lot of women that use different apps and websites and they often get different predicted dates. Hmm, but you are still having ovary pains too? Ahh, so confusing. I really don't know! With that said, it definitely doesn't hurt to keep BDing!! You will have it covered! ;)

Still no news here. Lol. I used a wondfo this morning and it looked like another BFN. I was going to go back and squint at it, but I put it under a piece of paper and it got smudged. :dohh: Woke up with a few light cramps, but my temp is still high. Where in the world is AF? The wait continues.:coffee:

Yayyy, I am excited for you to test on the 20th!! :happydance: I can't wait!!:hugs::happydance::flower::cloud9::dust:


----------



## PrayingMom

Yes our husbands know, well my DH knows full details I showed him every message and told him everything. They are in the Navy together so they are pretty close. It does make the situation very hard. But I told my husband I'm a big girl and I'll be a bigger person and leave the whole thing alone I won't make any attempt to contact her no longer. I want to be a woman about it and told hubby that I don't want what's going on between her and I to jeopardize their friendship bc they have been friend many years. It's not my character to make him choose between him and myself. I have no problem with neither of them. :shrug: It's crazy he was at out house last month.. Idk that whole thing is crazy :wacko:

Oh no still BFN!!!! Wow this is a pretty tricky cycle and I don't know what to make of it or think so I can only wonder how it's making you feel. :hugs: 
But for me I woke up super late today and I've been having those pains in my ovaries and I assume ovulation pains as well. I went to sleep last night without BD ughhh!!! :dohh: It's okay it's just one day I will BD tonight tho I know for sure so far we BD on CDs 11,12,13,15,16. So I skipped CD14,17 I think that's okay bc I still BD the day before and after on those days. I'm pretty sure I'm covered and you right I shouldn't think to much on it. I'm gonna finish this cycle off strong and relaxed..

So I completed my two devotional reading plans. One was called "God,Sex, and Your Marriage" and the other was called "The Confident Woman Devotional". Now I'm on two new reading plan they are a little longer this time but they are called " A seed of hope during infertility" and the other is "Habit of Happiness". I'm also reading this book called "Happy Wives Club". All that sounds like a lot but it's not it's just something to keep me busy until school starts and also help me through my two week wait. :coffee:

I'm super excited I pray that God allow is will be done and I pray that this is the perfect timing for us both to conceive and this will turn into healthy happy pregnancies for us both. :happydance: :baby:

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## bamluby

Well, you are definitely being the bigger person in the relationship you have with your old friend. The ball is is her court to make amends if she ever decides to do so. I bet that can definitely be awkward to see her husband, but it is good that you are not bothered by your husband and her husband being such good friends still. Ugh, that is still unfortunate though that she has acted like that towards you. :nope: I have gotten to the point in my life where I don't like to waste my time and energy on people that do not respect me in return, so I try not to let them get under my skin. Sounds like we are both able to recognize our true friends and the relationships that are worth it. :hugs:

Sheesh, I know this has been such a weird cycle for me! I just don't even know what do do other than keep waiting. Lol. It is making me crazy, but there isn't a whole lot I can do. It has gotten to the point where I just laugh and say "whatever will be will be". My body is just doing its own thing I guess. :shrug: I just hope if I had an anovulatory cycle that I will be able to recognize when I O next. I would hate to miss out on the chance to get pregnant this next cycle...if I can even consider it a "next" cycle. :dohh:

Well, I bet it was nice to sleep in a little though (unless of course you were late for something?). So have you decided when you are going to count 1DPO since you have continued have O pains, or are you still going with yesterday's date? 

It's OK that you didn't BD last night! I have heard that it is good to take some breaks, so the sperm can regenerate. :haha: Dang, you definitely have it covered!! I'm going to have to amp up my BDing, because I fall asleep ALL the time before we get the chance to. :blush: That's going to make it hard for me to catch that egg, so I should probably work on that. lol. You should definitely be good for this month though! EEEK bring on the 20th! I'm so happy that you have been so strong and relaxed - it will be the perfect way to bring in that BFP!

All of your reading material sounds so interesting!!! Where do you get your devotional readings? They sound great! I need to look into some new books; I always enjoy reading. It is definitely a great way to pass the time . I have been reading a book for my class on Survivors of Childhood Sexual Abuse. It is really intense and heartbreaking to read at times, but it is also incredibly uplifting to read about peoples' strength and individuals talking about their journey of healing. It's also way better than a 'regular' textbook. Although, I think I now to read something a little more upbeat...

I'm excited too! I know I keep saying that, but I know God will grand us our healthy pregnancies and miracle babies. I look forward to it everyday!

:cloud9::happydance::hugs::dust:


----------



## PrayingMom

Yes is is very strange to see her husband but it's been crazier that we go to the same ob! But I like yourself had to learn to not let people upset me and not waste time or engery on it. After the miscarriage I was a mess then had to deal with her flip flopping and attitudes was crazy! Any how I'm happy I'm at peace with it all!!

I'm hoping it's not anovulatory cycle cause sometimes next cycle takes forever to come. I've had many of those :wacko: it sucks!! But for the most part it's good that you are more like what it will be it shall be. As for me I'm not sure when I should count dpo so I'm gonna stick with test on June 20th and leave it at that! Seems to be a more relax method not to think about it and count days! 

Oh my readings is off this app on my phone called Bible and in the settings on the app you can find many different reads. The other book im actually just listening to it on this thing called audible.com I had a pass to get a free book so I got that, however once I finish I may go try to find more books to read!!


I'm happy for us both and I'm waiting on our BFPs!!!! Let's get them!!!


----------



## bamluby

That's definitely crazy! I'm sure that is not what you needed at all after your miscarriage, in yet you have still been respectful to her throughout everything! I am glad you are at peace with it! Hopefully she comes around someday. 

I'm hoping it's not an anovulatory cycle too. I have always worried about possibly having one, but then AF always came...just never this late. I'm on CD40! I guess I will try and pay attention to my CM in case I ovulate again later this month. My temp dropped a little today, so maybe just maybe AF will finally show! I just want to try again this month!! Lol. 

I think that is a good plan to still test on the 20th! IF you get a bfn, then you will know it could still be too early, because I really think you will get that bfp this month! Good for you not even considering the days! Woohoo! I like the way you think ;) I have everything crossed for you!!

That is very cool about the app and website! I will have to look into it! I have a cheaper version of a kindle, and I really want to find something on there to read. I'll let you know if I find anything that would be of interest to you! :)

Keep staying strong! This is your month!:hugs::happydance:


----------



## PrayingMom

Yes that was the last thing I needed. I just though she would be more understanding and just would be there because just August she had lost her son and we (hubby and I) was there by their sides the entire time. I was there at the beginning of her pregnacy and all. She even named me god mother of her son! I find that so strange that she calls me that and we use to talk everyday I mean everyday not a day goes by that we didn't chat! But now we haven't talked in months since December maybe! Owell life goes on!!

Well your temps dropping I'm hoping maybe she will show up for you so you can move on to the next cycle. I'm on CD 19 and you are on 40 wow well maybe you will have another ovulation happen this cycle! All positive thoughts!! I'm hoping something happens fast for you!

As for me like I said CD19 and we decided if this cycle is a bust but I pray it's not. But we will go ahead and go back to my ob then he will set up my appointment to see the RE! I'm not saying we are in a rush but we kinda are bc hubby possibly be going on another deployment in Feb idk yet but us knowing it could happen we are now trying to get pregnant ASAP!!!


----------



## bamluby

Yeah, I can definitely see how you would think she would be more understanding of your situation when you were there for her so much! It sounds like you have been an amazing friend to her, and she obviously thought highly of you to call you the godfather of her son. It's really sad how much things and people can change in life. You are right though, all you can do is keep moving forward. You're an amazing person, don't forget it!

I was in class today and thought AF was coming, so I ran to the bathroom....nope she's still a no-show. Lol. Thank you for the positive thoughts. I hope something happens soon too!! !

Wow, that is crazy that your hubby could be going on another deployment! :( I can see why you would want to get pregnant as soon as possible (among other reasons). You will!!!! Like i've said before, I hope you don't need to go see the RE, because I am praying SOOOO much that you get your BFP this cycle! Woohoo CD19, it seems like that has gone by pretty fast! I have nothing but good thoughts and high hopes for you! :hugs:


----------



## PrayingMom

Oh I know the feeling thinking AF is about to come then nothing happens :haha: AF is so tricky!! Guess we just keep waiting together!!! :hugs:

Yes CD19 I mean time as flew by. Before I know it I'll be testing! I'm really praying this is it. Today I was so tried I came home and took a long nap! I'm not gonna symptom spot either but I must admit I've been feeling pretty strange! I can't wait to see what the cycle makes for us!


----------



## PrayingMom

Oh it's so late here it's like 12am! But I didn't know what to do or how to react! My hubby just told me they he might have to go on some orders (military) but it's here in the states but it's for 90 days. And if they pick him he will leave it two weeks maybe less. I not mad, bc it's providing for our family and our future. 
But it changes everything, I hope this is the month of my BFP bc if not I gotta wait 3 months to try again and if they don't extend his orders to longer. He would be going to Maine. 
Then I was telling you about the deployment that won't happen to next year if they pick him to go, the difference with that one he will be across seas tho, I think he told me Africa!

Oh geez I'm overwhelmed! Either way if I gotta wait I'll continue on with getting in better shape and by then I'll been started school already! I guess I'll keep myself busy! But good thing he will be in the states I can still contact him via cellphone, emails. The last deployment it's was rough we didn't talk as much, he had to buy calling cards and we talked most via internet (emails, yahoo messenger, sometimes face time) his internet connection sucked!! 

I don't know!! Guess I'll cuddle with him as much as I can in case he has to go!!!


----------



## bamluby

WOW, your thoughts and emotions must be all over the place! How are you really doing?:hugs: Even though nothing is set in stone yet, that is still big news!!! And it sounds like this could all happen very soon if he gets picked! It would definitely be great if he was in the states vs. overseas, but I know that is still a really long time to be away from your husband. :cry: These orders are 90 days, how long are deployments typically? The time can vary, right? I'm sure it would feel safer to have him in the U.S too where you can talk to him more often. Wow, that is so soon though!! My mind is racing, so I can't imagine how you are feeling! I know you aren't mad, because you are right that he is providing for your future and family. I can definitely see why you are overwhelmed though. :hugs:

Hang in there and take things day by day. I believe it will all unfold for the best for you and your husband. I don't even know what to say, because I would probably be a mess. I have so much respect for you and your husband, as well as other military families; It doesn't sound easy, but it is certainly honorable and admirable. I know it is hard to be away from your husband for any length of time, but I know you both have the strength and love to get through whatever happens. I am praying for the best possible outcome!:hugs:

Crazy! When will he know if he is picked to go on these orders? Do you know what the likelihood is? Yes, definitely go cuddle with your husband as much as possible!!!!!! Spend some quality, relaxing time with him!:hugs:

I'll be thinking about you! I am praying for all the best! And yes, I am really praying for that BFP this month too!!! Definitely keep me informed about how this all unfolds! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## PrayingMom

So we found out this morning!! Yayy they didn't pick him. I feel bad for saying that but I am filled with joy!! So now back to my original plans if this cycle is a bust we are going straight to RE no more waiting! It makes sense bc a lot jobs are opening for my hubby and deployments! However long story short he is staying home for now.

Yes the times vary for how long they are gone! I'm unsure how long this other deployment will be. If he gets picked for that one he will leave in February next year to go across seas! 

I'm so excited! I'm really hope this is my cycle so we don't have to take it a step future but if we do then I'm more than ready! Thank you for your kind words about military families! When we first started dating he took me on the river and explain to me that he was in the military and if we were gonna be together he needed to know that I am strong enough to be okay if he had to leave and etc! We vow to each other it was gonna better out future and our babies!!!
Oh I love him, he is such a great man!!

So how CDs coming? No signs of AF?? For me CD 20 I got about 11days before AF suppose to show up!! Pray she stay away!!


----------



## bamluby

Oh good!!!! I am SO glad he is staying. I am sure you are relieved. Honestly, I am so glad to hear that. YAYYYY! :happydance:

That makes sense about jobs opening up and different lengths of deployment. That is really sweet that you guys had that conversation ahead of time about the military- you are an incredibly strong couple! I love it, you two sound so perfect together. :cloud9: Well, I hope any information you receive about possible future deployments will be only good news!

Woohoo back to the original TTC plan! :) I have everything crossed that this is your cycle! I know you will be able to tackle the path of going to a RE IF you have to, but I'm hoping this is it! I'm praying for AF to stay away for you, and that you already have a sticky little bean traveling around to find somewhere to get comfortable for the next 9 months. :hugs: 

I'm CD 41 today. I didn't take a test this morning, but I will likely take one later this afternoon. I don't know why I keep testing, but I don't know what else to do while I wait! My DH has been sweet. He knows by now that I am late for AF and that I'm stressing out about what is going on. I told him I keep squinting at tests, and now he keeps wanting to squint with me for a second opinion. Lol. I keep telling him that there is nothing there and that I am crazy for even staring at them for as long as I do, but he just sits down next to me and tells me he wants to be there for me and that I can talk to him about it whenever I need to. He's such a sweet man and never misses an opportunity to try and lift my spirits. 

CD20 and counting down the days for you!!! I'm still so excited!! :happydance:

Ugh, well I have a dentist appointment today to get fillings. It was supposed to be next wednesday, but they had an opening and asked if I could come in....so of course I am having some anxiety about going back to the dentist. Lol.


----------



## PrayingMom

Oh yes I was relief this morning! But this job has open up and the manager told him to apply so fingers crossed that he get it! I'm praying! It's a great paying job but I know him he will still assist on working two jobs! 

I'm so happy to hear your DH see squinting with you! :haha: that's great! We had incredible men in our lives and we are so blessed!! It's so funny DH said last night we can't miss any "days" I said we didn't we are on the TWW! But that was his slick way of trying to bd lol I laughed at him!! 

Ive got high hopes this cycle and I know I shouldn't let them be so high but I'm excited!! I'm ready to see what this cycle comes of for us!


----------



## bamluby

Yes, I bet! So happy that you can continue to have all the cuddles you want! That is great that a job may be opening up for you husband! My fingers are crossed that he gets it too! :happydance:

Lol, our husbands really are amazing, aren't they?!? That is so funny that your husband said that. When I told my husband I didn't want to turn TTC into a job, he just kind of laughed because he would never consider BD a job! Hahaha sounds like they are similar in that thought!

I didn't end up testing this afternoon, because it didn't look concentrated enough. I figured I would skip it and try again later tonight or tomorrow morning. 

I don't think you are getting your hopes up too high! I think it is good to stay positive! All we can do is take things day by day, and as of today, things are all in order for you! :hugs: EEE I'm so ready to see what this cycle brings for both of us too!


----------



## PrayingMom

Oh yes we do have awesome husbands!! And I can understand you saying you didn't want to make TTC like a job. It's so easy to get so into it and obsess with TTC. I must admit in the beginning I did make our experience with clomid the second month back in June, it was horrible !! But I got all of that in check!

Well it's okay you didn't test just test in the morning. I'm really anxious to know what this cycle will be for you! It really has me stomped. Well I guess we will just wait together! :happydance:


----------



## bamluby

I started spotting this morning, CD42!! It's still not officially full-blown AF, but that usually means that she will be arriving soon! I never thought I would be so excited to start spotting, but I feel like this wait will finally be over soon!! Woohoo, then I can get on with next month!! I am definitely really relieved. I am really hoping that I ovulated after all and that it was just really late. AHHH I finally have something happening! :happydance:

Yes, it is so easy to obsess and make TTC a job. I think part of it is to be expected. I just know how I am, so I am just hoping that it can happen somewhat naturally and with my sanity intact. I want it to be fun. :haha: To me, you have always seemed to have yourself in check! You always have such a positive outlook on everything! I hope this next cycle I can follow your lead with taking a stress-free approach! :)

YAY, anyway...I'm feeling good that I have SOMETHING to update you with. :haha: I'm praying for you BFP this month, and hopefully I will be right behind you! :happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs:


----------



## PrayingMom

Yayy finally some relief and you can start on with the next cycle. I'm sure she will start full force soon I hope not so bad though. Maybe you did ovulate much later than you expected and let's get ready for next cycle.

CD21 for me and I'm a little convince that this may be the month. I'm having headaches, extremely tired & I felt a little sick this morning after breakfast. I've been having this fullness feeling in my uterus area. But I'm not gonna get my hopes up high but yet just pray that God will allow his will be done and this finally be our month. I can't help but be excited and trust in God and I'm just ready to have morning sickness, get all big and fat and all the pregnacy hormones!!!
I look forward to completing a nursery and baby shopping and baby showers and just over all happiness and our family be completed!!! :happydance: 


:cloud9:


----------



## bamluby

Yes, I am definitely feeling relieved to finally know one way or the other! I am definitely starting to feel crampy, so I'm thinking either today or tomorrow I will get to count as CD1 whenever she decide to comes full force. Yes, hopefully she treats me well after playing with my emotions for the last two weeks! :haha: I will definitely be tracking my BBT, CM, and CP for the entire cycle so I can have a better idea of O. Hopefully I won't O so late this month!!

I am also thinking about buying some cheap internet OPKs. I don't really want to spend a lot of money on them, so I guess we'll see :) 

That sounds good that you have already been feeling a little differently! Sounds like it could be some hormone changes going on! I'm praying that your body is gearing up for pregnancy! Awww, it's so fun to think about getting a baby bump and all the crazy cravings and hormones! Morning sickness won't be fun, but it's something to look forward to because it will be part of our beautiful, healthy pregnancies! :cloud9: I am praying that God has it in his plan for you to get pregnant this month! It is your time!!:hugs:

The whole thing sounds amazing! I can't wait to do all those baby-related things too! Ah, what a blessing! :cloud9:


----------



## PrayingMom

Yes what a blessing!!! 

I don't know why I do this to myself, :haha: but I looked online and it said I could be feeling like this because the high levels of progesterone and that implantation probably has happen yet. I believe this is very true. To be realistic I've never had a great response of clomid or gotten pregnant off it so I don't feel very confident in it. :dohh: I'm much more confident in the femara. So I think I'll just wait to see, but I'm gonna make an appointment with my ob on June 23, so we can go ahead and set up the appointment for the RE and get things rolling. I just feel like its a bust. Idk why but I pray God has different plans than I do and allow me to conceive this cycle!! :baby:


On the flip side I've been able to work from home these past two days because I'm doing some "training work" online. I have like 79 lessons to complete by Sept. I can do it by then well before then!! Anyways at least I'll be certified afterwards and I can go work at a hospital now. Next step after that is to tackle nursing school head on!!

Hope your day is going great and sounds like you are totally prepared for next cycle and ready to get that BFP I'm cheering for you all the way!! :happydance:


----------



## bamluby

But high levels or progesterone are good for preparing our bodies for pregnancy, aren't they?!? Aww, don't lose hope! Wait, didn't you get pregnant on your first cycle of clomid....or was that femara? I know you hadn't had a normal cycle before your bfp last year, but now I'm forgetting the details. I'll look back at previous posts. :dohh: Either way, I think your body has been responding very well to the medication! You have been having normal ovulation recently, so I feel like you have a great chance this cycle!! I'm staying optimistic! :hugs:

Well, I think it is good that you have an appointment with your ob soon! You may even have your bfp by then! It's hard to be in the TWW, because one minute we feel completely optimistic and the next minute we get down on ourselves. Hang in there! I'll be here to chat during those good days and not so good days! :hugs: It's definitely a roller coaster, but I'm here for you! I am praying so hard for this to be your cycle though!!! 

That is nice that you have been able to work from home the last few days! Is this the CNA certification, or are you already done with that? Woohoo, you will definitely be able to get it done, and then on to nursing school! Good for you; that is amazing!!! :happydance:

Yes, I am SO ready to get going on this next cycle! AF will probably show up in the middle of the night. That always seems to happen, and then I don't get much sleep. :nope: Oh well, I will still be happy to have a fresh start!

We are going to get those BFPs!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## PrayingMom

Yeah that's right high progesterone levels means possible pregnancy. And I got pregnant the first time using Femara. I haven't had any success rates with clomid but it is making me ovulated and I saw that from the last monitored cycle when I took ovidrel and had all those ultrasounds. But at any rate I kinda on and off, one point I'm sure this is my cycle then the next min I'm like no its not. 

I feel like hypocrite bc I say trust in God but then I'm allowing myself to feel doubtful. Like I'm not trusting him, but I truly do and I pray God gives me more strength to get through this process!

DH and I talk last night about the RE. I'm happy he is very supportive and say whatever it takes to get the baby here I'm in. I just wish it wasn't as hard as it is. I know God has a plan and I just have to wait patiently and trust him!!

Yeah today I'm not myself and feeling a little discourage but in due time God will make a way out of no way! :hugs:


----------



## bamluby

Awesome, well high progesterone is good then! You may not have gotten pregnant on clomid in the past, but I still have hopes that it is working for you. If it can help you ovulate, then it can help you get pregnant too! Hopefully this will be the month that you can say clomid was successful for you! ;)

Aww don't feel like a hypocrite - You aren't!! You can trust in God and still have have good and bad days where you wonder if your prayers have been answered yet. I can see your patience, strength, and trust, and I am sure God can too! I think it is normal to have days where you may feel doubtful, and others where you are more optimistic. Hang in there! 

I am always so happy to hear that your husband is so supportive of you. I think going to the RE is a good next step if that is what you need to do. I wish it was all easier for you too, but look at how much your body (and mind) have made such positive changes while TTC; you are healthy, you are ovulating more consistently than you did in the past, and you are motivated, strong, and determined to do whatever it takes for your future and family. Trust yourself and the process, because you will undoubtedly achieve the goals you set out for yourself! :hugs:

Every day I am praying that this is your month to conceive and that you will have a healthy, amazing pregnancy! :hugs: How are you feeling about everything today? You are getting closer and closer to the end of your TWW! 

As for me, I started AF yesterday! She finally came in the middle of the day. I've had terrible cramps, so I have been watching netflix and lounging on the couch. CD2 now though! I am also watching a friend's dog, so I have had my hands full with two dogs that have way more energy than I have had because of AF! :haha:

Anyway, I hope you are feeling better today!!:hugs:


----------



## PrayingMom

Yes I feel much better! I cried yesterday, when expressing how I felt to DH! He was so sweet and said hang in there we are okay! :happydance: he always makes me feel better and then I get on here and I feel even better! :hugs:

Yayy finally she came! But AF could've kept those cramps! Oh I hate cramps! I get the worst cramps ever when I come on. But a fresh cycle for you and on to good things!! I'm praying it happens for you this cycle!!!! :dust: :dust:

As for me, CD23 for me! Of course POAS kicked in and I tested this morning and it was negative as I knew already!! Also I sometime have little acne breakouts when AF is going to show soon, and yep I got two little bumps :haha: I'm not really sure about this cycle. But good news I get to make my appointment Monday for this week so I can schedule the appointment with my RE next week. I'm trying to time it perfectly. From me watching youtube, usually it goes like this, first appointment is like interview type (get all your info and past history of pregnancies) then they wanna do blood work and hsg testing and all that testing stuff. Then they want to see you CD 1or 2 to get base line ultrasound of the ovaries and stuff. Then we go from there either clomid or femara (of course I'm picking femara) and maybe ovidrel shots and ultrasounds to pinpoint ovulation. Whew we a mouth full I know! But I'm excited to see what next week holds for me and this cycle for you!!

I'm overly excited I've already printed out the forms from the RE my OB is going to send me to, and I have done my papers and my husband's papers lol :haha:



Well baby :dust: :dust: :dust: :happydance:


----------



## bamluby

Aw, Brittany, I am sorry to hear yesterday was so rough for you! Sometimes it feels good to have a good cry though, especially when your husband can be there to make you feel better afterwards! :hugs: He is right though, you guys are definitely okay, and I have a feeling it will only get better! It sounds like things are moving in a great direction!:hugs:

YAY CD23, you are definitely moving along! Lol, it's kind of fun to be a POAS addict. I loved having cheap tests, because I literally tested at least twice a day! :haha: I have everything crossed that your tests start showing lines here really soon!!! :happydance::happydance:

Last cycle I thought acne was a sign of AF coming, but I got a little acne that came and went two weeks before AF came. I think in general it can be from changing hormones, so it could still be a sign of a little one snuggling in too! *Fingers crossed!* Your cycle is far from being over- there is still plenty of time to get that BFP. It sounds like you are making great steps for a backup plan though! You are so on top of things; it really does sound like you are planning the timing perfectly!!! YAY, all of that sounds like such a great plan IF you do in fact need to take those next steps! I look forward to hearing how all the appointments go! Is your ob/gyn appointment still on the 23rd, or I thought I read it was maybe on a monday somewhere in your post, but now I can't find it. Lol. 

I am so happy to hear you are good spirits today; it sounds like you have great things coming up with either having a bfp soon or starting to work with your RE and OB. I SOOOO hope it's the BFP! I'm sending the stickiest of baby dust your way!!
:dust::happydance::dust::happydance::dust:

Yes, I wish AF would have kept the cramps too! :dohh: I get terrible, painful cramps too! I always have - darn my endometriosis! Either way, I am feeling really good about moving into this new cycle. I am going to temp and check my CM everyday, and this will be the first full cycle that my DH is ready to at least fully commit to not preventing...(and me doing a little bit of the "trying" by tracking O, but he on board with this!!) AHHH I hope wonderful things are just around the corner for us both this time! :happydance::hugs: 

:dust: !!!!!!!


----------



## PrayingMom

Yayy that is fantastic that he is fully committed to trying and you tracking! How exciting! Before you know it it'll be time to start tracking O and all that good stuff! I'm cheering for you! I can't wait til you get on here and say you got BFP! :happydance: 

I do feel better it's all because I've been holding in how much I really wanna be a Mom and I just told him everything and I felt so much better now. But I haven't made an appointment yet I will call him Monday! And you are remembering the 23rd from when I said when AF is due and I would try to make my appointment for that date! I actually need to make it before then because the RE need to see me on CD 1 or 2 and get my background so this won't be a wasted cycle. I'm feeling pretty good about it all!


Well here is to the next weeks ahead for us and I pray God bless us with healthy pregnancies and safe deverlies and healthy happy little miracle babies!! :baby:

:dust: :cloud9: :dust:


----------



## PrayingMom

Tell your DH Happy Father's!! :happydance:

How is it going so far!? Me nothing new I still this cycle will end in BFN but tomorrow is Monday and I will call my doctor :happydance: can't wait to see what will come forward in the next weeks for us!! :happydance:


----------



## bamluby

Yes, I am absolutely thrilled about how much he has come around to the idea of trying. He's been so open about talking about all the things he looks forward to about having a family and being a dad. It honestly melts me heart!! He still has his worries, mostly just about finances, but I know we get closer every day to working that out. I'm usually the worrier, but honestly I know we make a good team and we will continue to do whatever it takes to provide for each other. I'm really looking forward to what is to come of this new journey. I hope there will be a bfp in the near future!:happydance:

I am so glad that you have been able to let out all of those feelings you have been bottling up! I definitely know that feeling of wanting to be a Mom again SO much that it brings up an overwhelming amount of emotions. I have to have those moments/days where I cry and let it out too...actually this happens pretty frequently for me. :haha: Anyway, I am glad you have your husband to talk to and that you are feeling better after getting things off your mind!

Ahh yes, those must have been the dates I was thinking. :dohh: I have a terrible memory sometimes. I am glad you will be setting up your appointment! It will be nice to have an appt already set with your OB, and if you get your BFP you can always cancel the appointment with your RE! I am sorry to hear you got a bfn today, but it is definitely still early! There is still plenty of time for it to show up, and I am praying SOOO much that it will! I hope this is it for you!!! I can't wait for you and your husband to be blessed with your miracle baby!! :hugs: Things can only get better from here on out, and it sounds like you have a great plan in place! :happydance:

Aww, I will let my husband know; tell your DH Happy Father's Day too!!! I hope he has a bun in the oven as we speak :haha:

Things are going fine here! CD3, and cramps are mostly subsiding thankfully! It looks like it may be a short AF, so that is nice too. Otherwise, we are doing well. The dog we are watching has been a handful though...I wasn't aware that she isn't fully potty trained. I will let her out, walk her, and she will spend TONS of time outside, and then within two seconds of coming inside she pees on the carpet. She lives in an apartment, so I don't know if the dog isn't used to peeing in grass?! Aye, I'm trying to do everything I can, but it's been a tad bit frustrating. 

Anyway, I'm ranting...Have a wonderful Sunday! I'm continuing to think positive thoughts about this cycle for you!! :dust::happydance::dust:


----------



## PrayingMom

That is so great to hear that he is talking about it and looks forward to it all. Most def a great step in the direction you wanted! I completely understand everything about finances! If it was up to my DH I would be a stay at home mom and wife and if I did work it would be just for extra money for shopping! :haha: but realistic we both need to work in order to keep things balanced out although I only work part time! I'm praying that he gets this job, he takes the physical test this Saturday and then the written part and hopefully he will know something soon. It's definitely a great and huge step finances wise! Then I tell him when I become a nurse we will be more set and confident with our finances! He tells me I should still only work 3 days at the most :haha: he is definitely old school he is the man of the house and enjoys providing for his family!!! Enough rambling :haha:

How long are you cycles normal? I ask bc you said it seems like a short one this cycle. Well get ready for temping and opks. Do you temp now or do you start closer to ovulation? I never temp before! :dohh:
I'm really ready to see if this cycle is a BFP or BFN for me! I'm gonna test Wednesday for sure I'll me CD27 and something should show by then and if it's BFN I'll already have things ready for the RE the following week and if I am already then I can cancel! Either way I'm super excited for us!!! Let's get those babies!

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## bamluby

Ugh, yes finances can be a pain! I worked from the time I was 15 up until the middle of my first semester in grad school. I would love to find a part-time job again, but I want to make sure the job will be worth the experience and time too. I used to be the one that made the most money, but right now school needs to come first. We have both agreed it will be worth it in the long-run. I plan to get a good job once I am done with my master's, so I figure we are not too far off from having those salary jobs and having financial stability. That is sweet that your husband would love for you to be a stay-at-home mom. A part-time nursing job sounds like it would be perfect to accommodate your family life while bringing extra money in too! We will all get to where we want to be! It's a process to get out into the real world. We are all still young, and I think we are all doing a pretty great job "growing up". :haha: I'll keep your husband in my thoughts that everything goes great with his tests and job prospects!! 

Lol sorry, my last post was confusing. My cycles are typically 28-30 days, and AF usually lasts 5 days or so...but it seems like AF is shorter this month. I am only on day three of AF, and she already seems to be on her way out. I don't mind that one bit though. :haha: I am already temping. With temping you should temp every day the entire cycle in order to see when you have your temperature spike (indicating ovulation). Last month I got a late start on temping though, so it was fairly useless. Lol. I haven't bought opks yet, but I am still considering them!

Well, I am ready for you to see your BFP (not your BFN!!!) Yayy definitely let me know when you test Wednesday or if you test before then! I'm rooting for you!!! I'm excited for both of us too! It's fun to think about the fact that we could both be taking home our healthy babies by this time next year! YAYYYY :happydance::happydance::cloud9:

:dust::dust::dust: I can't wait to see what this week brings for you! :hugs:


----------



## PrayingMom

Oh yes I understand I was working since I was 16 and non stop until I got pregnant with our son. I had terrible morning sickness so I had to quit both jobs and then I got even sicker! Morning sickness is no joke :dohh: but it was worth it! But anywho yes we are young and we are doing great on the "growing up" part! And soon enough we will have the salary careers :happydance:

Oh okay I understand the temping thing now! Yayy AF is going away! Oh yeah your last post wasn't confusing I just didn't remember how long your CDs were! And I'm the same between 28-31 days it varies every month. Toady is CD25 for me!! I'm having POAS right now, I woke up too late to test this morning I didn't have a lot of time. Another thing I've been extra tired lately! I might test when I get home lol! If I do I'm sure I will get on here and tell you! I'm hoping this is my cycle!! I'm having little symptoms but I'm not playing on them I'm just trying to wait it all out!!

Well I should get off work early and then I can go home and test!! :happydance:


----------



## PrayingMom

I'm home had an early day I gotta do some training online. But guess what took a test it was BFN!! And guess what else I have my appointment with my ob this Wednesday and I have my appointment with my RE on Monday Yayyy baby time!!!i have all my paperwork filled out just ready to go! 

I'm having really bad cramps like AF is about to show but she needs to show on next week like day of my RE appointment!!!


----------



## bamluby

Aww yes, morning sickness sounds terrible! I know it will be well worth it though, and a constant reminder that my body is preparing for a baby! Yes, I am feeling good about everything the future has to offer all of us! I know we we will all find financial stability and wonderful jobs. I feel blessed everyday with where I am at in my life right now. I feel like it only gets better! 

Lol I'm glad I wasn't too confusing. Sometimes I try to type as fast as I am thinking, and it doesn't come out very articulately. Haha. Yes, I am really hoping I never have to have another long cycle like this last month (at least not while TTC)!! That was so crazy. I'm still looking forward to this cycle and hoping me and my husband DTD on the right days! I am already thinking I want to buy a new thermometer. It doesn't seem as sensitive as my last one, and I want to be as accurate as I can with charting so that I know when I O without a doubt. 

Boo, darn those bfns!!! You are only CD25 though, and you didn't get your bfp until 16dpo last time! It's still early. It sounds like you have some good signs too! I always get a little bit tired before AF, but it was never very noticeable...with my bfp the fatigue/tiredness was definitely noticeable. It sounds like it has been noticeable for you this cycle! Cramps are always the confusing one for me!! They vary so much on the intensity and feeling, that it is hard to tell what they mean! They could definitely be implantation or pregnancy cramps though! YAYYY I'm so excited to wait with you to see what is in store for you this cycle! :happydance:

That is so great that you have an appointment with your OB on Wednesday! Definitely let me know what happens! Are they just checking-in with you and letting you know how the RE will work? Ahhh I am excited that you have an appointment set up with your RE too! I am praying that you get your BFP in the next few days before your appointment, but if AF shows I hope it coincides with your appointment. (But don't get me wrong, I am still hoping she stays FAR away!!)

It's go time!:happydance: I'm so happy for you!:hugs:


----------



## PrayingMom

Yeah it's true that I did get my BFP on CD16 but I'm sure that I would have at least faint line or more def signs that it's possible! But I'm sure that AF will show her face soon! I always get tired before AF as well. 

My appointment with my ob is just to let him know we decided to go with the RE this coming cycle bc we are a little press for time with me starting my clinicals soon and with him signing up for deployments! We are more than ready now. Also he will either give me a copy of my medical records or he will send a copy of it to them. I'm overly excited about our futures. I feel like we both a steps closer to becoming moms!!


----------



## bamluby

Hey! Did you test again yesterday or today? I am hoping AF stays far away!! Keep your hopes up - it could still be too early to get a faint line or have too many signs. I have everything crossed for you!

I think you are in a great place. Either way this cycle turns out, you have some positive things to look forward too! We are definitely make good steps towards becoming moms! Good luck at your ob today! I will be over here cheering and praying that you get your bfp soon, so that you can cancel your appointment with your RE!! Keep me posted!!:hugs:

:dust:

As a side note, my husband and I were looking at baby names last night (something I always enjoy doing) and we started talking about how much I like getting on here. It's so strange to think about modern-day technology and the ability to talk to a group of people going through similar situations. Anyway, I just wanted to let you know that we were talking about how nice it was for me to have met you and talked to you so often over these last few months. :)


----------



## PrayingMom

:hugs: I'm happy I found this website like I did and we did cross each other's paths. I believe it was meant because I really needed someone that understood me! I'm also happy I was able to be there for you throughout your process of pregnancy and unfortunate lost but yet it's still a blessing because now we know you can get pregnant. This has been an adventure and I'm looking forward to it all! 

My appointment went well. I did address some concerns I had and was able to get my records sent over so it will be over there already on Monday! He assured me that everything will be alright and soon as I'm pregnant I will be coming back. He also said he will make notes in my records for her to understand the situation better. He also finally confirmed that I have PCOS and not to worry just be confident and just tell her what you want and she will do whatever it takes to get pregnant! He said that people who have PCOS normally don't have cycles and don't ovulate, have excessive hair growth on face and body and sometimes are obesity! He said I have them all but the obesity part, I know I have gain a little bit but I'm far from obesity and overweight. But either way it's something I know I've had since I was a teenager and I was much smaller then but however I wish none of this on no one!!

Testing- nope I haven't tested and I don't feel the need to. I know AF is coming soon, although I haven't had any symptoms that she is about to come! I'll see come Monday what's going on!


----------



## bamluby

I know, being on this website has been great, and it has definitely been wonderful to get to know you. It has been amazing that we can both be there for each other through this crazy journey. I'm not sure what I would have done without you!! It's so funny, because I feel like you understand me and know more about me than a lot of the people I see regularly. I also feel like I know you really well and I have gotten to hear you and see you in your videos. Lol maybe I need to start some vlogs!! Anyway, thank you again for everything, it has been so wonderful to navigate this crazy TTC adventure alongside you! It has meant SO much to me!

I am glad your appointment went well! I am also glad you were officially diagnosed with PCOS so they can have it on your records. Obviously I don't wish PCOS upon you or anybody, that's not what I mean; I am just glad having answers to some of these questions can assist you in conceiving sooner and having a healthy pregnancy! It also sounds like your PCOS is being managed really well moving forward, especially considering the act that you have had pretty regular cycles and ovulation recently! I take that as GREAT news!!! And as a side note, I think your body and weight are healthy. You are beautiful and look great! You have been doing an amazing job living well, eating right, and exercising, and you should be so proud of yourself because I'm sure it has made a difference in how you feel! I have a great feeling about you going to the RE, and I have faith that you will get pregnant VERY soon!

I am sorry that it feels like AF is coming soon. :( But if she does, then I know it will be OK, because you have everything in place with your team of doctors to make this happen for you! You are SO strong, and before you know it you will have a beautiful, healthy baby in your arms that will be worth every single bit of the time and struggle. :hugs:


----------



## PrayingMom

Yes I do feel the same some people I see on the regular don't have a clue about what's really going on. When I try to explain I get hit with unwanted advice and suggestions. However I have learn to not discuss my process and just say we will have kids when God is ready for us to have kids. It is great to get on here I actually look forward to getting on here. It's became a part of my daily routine :haha: but is a joy to have such a wonder sweet person as yourself to be here for me and I can do the same!!

Oh yes it was a relief to finally have answers. I kinda knew that I had it and today I still let it get me down. But I quickly got over that after a long nap. Anything that comes easy isn't worth having, just like I worked to get my degree now I have it I'm so proud of myself and I'm working to have our rainbow baby I know God will bless you and I with our babies and we will have patience, love and nurturing spirits because of our journeys. I'm learning no complaints and I'm content with my life and I'm fortune enough to have an amazing husband, fur babies (dogs) a great doctor team and of course you being my biggest support and cheering for me! I can honestly say there are still some good people in the world and I'm happy we came across each other! :hugs: 

But thrilled to see what the cycle brings for us. Still no AF for me. Where are you at now on CD wise? I'm excited have you already started temping? Didn't you tell me you was thinking about getting a new bbt?


----------



## bamluby

I feel the same way. :hugs: There are plenty of people that know how badly I want to have a baby, but they don't know how much it is actually on my mind. I get a lot of the unsolicited advice too. I respect other people's opinions, and it used to bother me when people didn't support me. Now, I just focus on what DH and I want, and I don't bring it up to them as much. Anyway, it is definitely nice to be able to get on here and get it all of my chest. You have been an amazing friend and support system. :hugs:

I am sorry you were feeling down! I am glad the nap helped though! The TWW is by far the hardest, isn't it?! Being in limbo wondering about AF or BFP makes us feel really vulnerable, whereas the first part of our cycle we are just looking forward to O and BD. I know for me the wait is always a roller coaster of emotions; trying to be rational but still optimistic, and then at times losing some of that optimism. It's difficult. You are very right though- anything that comes easy isn't worth having!! We are so passionate about starting our families that it makes it hard to wonder every month whether we will be starting a new, amazing chapter or picking ourselves up to try again. But yes, we have SO much to be thankful for. I know this will happen for us both!

I am pleased that AF still has not come for you yet!! Did they do a pregnancy test yesterday at the OB's office? You are not out this month! I will continue to hope and pray that this is your month!! :dust: 

I am on CD7 now! I've been temping everyday so far! I didn't buy a new thermometer, so I am just using the one I have. I am going to make it a point to BD more this cycle...because sometimes we go too long (my fault for falling asleep early). I have already gotten a good start though, and DH would never argue against more BD :haha: 

Keep hanging in there! You will have some answers soon! I'm cheering for you!:happydance:

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## PrayingMom

Yes I'm happy we have became friends. It's actually crazy how much we have been their for each other. Yes I respect what others say but I hate when they think they are right I quickly shut that down and say don't speak on it if you don't know please educate yourself first!!!

Anywho, CD7 for you :happydance: time is flying by now. And I'm sure your DH will be thrilled to BD right now. Now my DH use BD as an excuse, like he said last night we didn't BD lol what? Lol :haha: he's so funny!!!
But no they didn't do a test and I haven't test yet bc I've been having AF cramps and headaches and of course mood swings. I really hate when she comes bc sometimes I get irritated really quick with everybody and I can be very mean and bitchy :haha: I never knew why but I know now it's PCOS!! But I think she will be coming right in time to see the RE! I think I planned this out perfectly! 

My OB called and to tell me they sent off my records! I'm excited I can't wait until Monday!!

How is school going?


----------



## bamluby

I know, we have definitely been there for each other a lot of the last 6 months! It will be amazing when we are both pregnant and can look back on all of these crazy TTC months! 

Time really is flying- I was surprised when I realized I was already on CD7. It's funny because when I was waiting for AF it felt like each day was an eternity! Pretty soon I will be gearing up to try and time BD perfectly around my ovulation! 

Hahaha that is so funny what your husband said. He is trying to utilize every opportunity to BD!!:winkwink: 

Boo, I'm sorry that you have been feeling irritable and having headaches and AF cramps!! I didn't know that mood swings could be exacerbated by PCOS!! I am the EXACT same way though, so I totally understand. I was sooo grumpy and snappy last week before and during AF! To make matters worse, I hadn't refilled my prescription for my anti-depressants/anti-anxiety medication (I take a very low dosage). My poor husband was patient and kind to put up with me even if he probably thought I was crazy hormonal! Anyway, so yes I totally hear you on that!

Well if AF comes, I hope she will be right on time for your appointment! You really do have this all scheduled out well!! I'm excited that your records were sent out, and that you are taking this next step! I am so optimistic about how it will all turn out! I bet you can't wait! :happydance:

School is going well! I actually only have two days left (Monday and Tuesday). I have to finish up a project, short paper, and two journal entries this weekend, but I'm almost done! I still have research that I am doing on the side with one of my professors for the next several months, but that is about it until school starts back up!

How has work been for you and all of the new training?


----------



## PrayingMom

Yes my DH does use BD every chance he gets :haha: I hate AF, well I never had regular cycles until now since taking all these feritity stuff. So that weird for my DH he said I like it when she is away :haha: buti know I need her so I can ovulate and all that good stuff! Geez time is flying and yep your right it'll soon be time for O and BD for you! As for me, still waiting not in a rush just ready to see what Monday holds for me!!

I'm happy school is going great with you and almost over before the next set of classes start. As for my training I've been getting it done I've already completed 2 lessons and quizzes and working on the third one! I'll be happy when I finish it, this weekend I may stay in and work nonstop until I get more than half done! Then school start for me soon again comes August, I'm excited and more moviated than ever because it's something I really like to do! My degree finally came in the mail, I was so thrilled and happy! I can't wait to finish this second degree then I'll take a break hopefully I will have a little one to keep me busy!!

Let's get these babies!! I'm sure it will happen this year!! I believe it and praying to God that he shows us favor and bless us with little ones of our own!!!


----------



## bamluby

Haha yes, I'm sure your husband likes when AF is away. My DH always asks if AF is gone yet, and usually it's only one day after I've started. I'm like No, periods don't usually last for one day, babe! :dohh: Aww, yes, I'm sure it has been difficult to get used to having regular cycles, but it is definitely what your body needs to help conceive your little one. I'm looking forward to what is in store for you soon!! :hugs:

I'm glad your training is going well! I do that a lot with school where I sit down in one sitting to do a bunch of work. I have a hard time working on things a little bit at a time, but I seem to do well when I focus large chunks of time on assignments. (It's likely because I procrastinate). You will definitely get it done! Aww that's great your degree came in the mail. Having your diploma makes it even more real, doesn't it? I'm excited for you to start school again in August! It's a great feeling to do something you enjoy doing and can be passionate and motivated about working on! I'm happy for you!!

I can't wait until we have our little ones to keep us busy! It will be such a blessing! I really do think it will happen this year too, and then next year we will have our sweet, healthy babies to cuddle in our arms! :cloud9: I like to read things on the pregnancy and baby forums...I feel like it gives me a glimpse of some of those wonderful things that I have to look forward to. :cloud9:


----------



## PrayingMom

Aww yes! Our DH are very similar. I felt bad for not wanting to BD but he understood that I was cramping so bad it knew she would've came last night but she didn't. But I hope she comes Sunday night or Monday morning. 

I am the same about procrastinating, so I have to sit down and do large chucks at a time or else it won't get done! When does the next set of classes start for you?

Oh yes I can't wait until we are holding our littles ones in our arms too! It's coming soon and I pray we get BFPs and next year we will have our little ones. I'm so confident I wanna start buying small baby items lol, I already have tons of clothes from with my son. I love baby shopping!!


----------



## bamluby

Haha very true! Sorry to hear you had bad cramps last night. That's interesting that AF still didn't show! I still have my fingers crossed that you will get a BFP this cycle, but if she does come then Sunday or Monday will be perfect timing! 

Ughh yes, I wish I wasn't such a terrible procrastinator. At least we always manage to get things done! My next classes don't start until second or third week of August; I can't remember which. Is that about the same for when your classes start? But yeah, I will have all of July and part of August off. Our first wedding anniversary is next Sunday, so we are trying to figure out what we are going to do still. We are also trying to plan a trip home to see our family and friends. 

I know, I think about being a mom and starting our family every day! I think about it and talk about it constantly! I look forward to how much fun my husband and I will have raising our kids. We already have so much love and laughter in our lives each day with just the two of us at home, and I can only imagine how fulfilling it will be to create a family together. :cloud9: This will definitely be both of our years; I have no doubt about it!! :hugs: Come on BFPS!!! I think its fun that you want to start buying small baby items - I feel the same way!! It definitely couldn't hurt to get a head start on shopping, right? :haha: I'm not sure what my DH would think though. Lol.


----------



## PrayingMom

Yep AF is still a no show, that's kinda raising my thoughts uhhmmm I want think too much of it bc as soon as I think or get excited she'll so her ugly face. But CD29 I still have a few days before she suppose to come.

Oh yes school for me starts the 2nd or 3rd week of August. So I see you'll have tons of free time like I do lol! All I've been doing is browsing the Internet all day everyday looking up baby things and watching youtube videos and thinking of how I'm gonna do my next video.

Yes procrastination is what we have but your right we do get it done. Like I've been procrastinating on finishing these lessons and I suppose I'll sit and do tons of them tomorrow and do laundry while DH is at work. I'm such a home body I love being at home just relaxing watching youtube :haha: story of my life!!


----------



## bamluby

Hmm still no AF? Does it still feel like she might come? Do you think you will test again before your appointment if you don't come on? My fingers are still crossed for you!!!:dust:

Lol, I know I have no idea what I am going to do with even more free time!!! That is all I have been doing too, getting on the internet and looking up TTC and baby things! Lol what are we going to do with ourselves?! ....I will keep my eye out for your next video! :)

That is funny, that sounds exactly like the story of my life. My husband will come home from work and ask me to go to the grocery store with him and then tease me because I haven't been out of the house for a few days. :haha: I go outside to water the garden? Lol. I'm even running out of laundry to do! Haha well yes, I'm sure you will be able to get some lessons done this weekend! :)


----------



## PrayingMom

I'm not sure if I'm ready to test bc I feel like she is about to show at any min and I don't wanna waste any test. I'm sure Monday that they probably do a test on me to make sure I'm not. I'm really excited about what is going to happen and my DH is thrilled.

I don't know what we are going to do :dohh: lol. Well I guess keep looking up baby stuff. I gotta get back in my exercise routine bc this past week I haven't workout at all and I can tell the difference in my body. Well I'm sure we will find something to do to keep busy one way or another. :haha:

Oh yes doing my training I haven't started yet :haha: because I'm too busy watching lifetime :haha: but I have started on laundry and I'll be finish in no time. I think I may go to the store later, I'm like you I'll stay at home all day and when DH gets in and want to go some where he say babe you really been in the house all day?? Yep I have! :haha:

Well I think I may order some first response digital opks for this up coming cycle. I might wait until after Monday so I can know what direction to go. What cycle day are you now?


----------



## bamluby

That makes sense to wait until your appointment! You are right that they will likely do a test when you get there! Only two more days! I'm excited for you guys for whatever the next step may be! :happydance:

Lol yep, I guess we will just have to keep busy looking at things on the internet! :haha: Yeah, I still haven't gotten into a regular habit of exercising or doing yoga. DH said he wanted to do yoga with me though...now we just need to actually do it! I'm sure you will get back on track with your exercise; you've had a lot going on this past week! Oh by the way, I really liked the cup of popsicle sticks with workouts written on them. I saw that when I watched your video- what a great idea! 

I know, I am still procrastinating on finishing some of my school work too, so I totally understand! :haha: Nice, I like watching lifetime! I've been watching some of How I Met Your Mother today. Lol, right, what is wrong with staying in the house all day? It's so dang hot here that I would rather stay inside with my AC! 

I never did end up buying OPKs, and I'm not sure if I will or not. We are a little tight on money as my financial aid has not come yet. Do you get your first response digitals online for cheaper? I'm on CD9 right now, and I don't have a clue when I will ovulate. If it is true that you alternate ovaries that you O from every month, then I am thinking my O date and cycle length won't take so long this month! I guess we'll see! 

I can't wait to hear how your appointment goes and you can see what direction to move in!!! Yay! :hugs:


----------



## PrayingMom

CD9 time is really going for us! I'm not sure about if alternate ovaries when you ovulate :dohh: but it makes senes and that's why we ovulate on different days each month. Yes they are way cheaper online than the store. In the store it cost like $60 but online maybe 20. 

Oh I understand about being right on money. When I first started this job we use to get paid every week then they changed it to every two weeks now it's back to every week. It's throws me off with bills and me having to budget my money for bills and such. One thing I can say was my financial aid helped a ton when I was in school, for saving wise and paying up car insurance for several months. This time when I go back I plan to save as much as I can so when I have the baby and is off work I'll have plenty saved! 

Oh yes two days away! I'm excited I can't wait until Monday. I'm looking up what suppose to happen and what questions should I ask! For the most part in ready to get it over with and start the process I pray this cycle will be the cycle we finally get BFPs!!

Yes it's so hot outside geez I hate to take the dogs out. I much rather stay cool than be hot on any day! I bet it's 3x hotter there than it is here! Oh speaking of hot, so I might be going out of town to Texas for the Fourth of July but when I look at the days my mom is going it's too close to ovulation I'll literally will be coming back CD13 I'm like nope I don't wanna go we bd lol!! I'll just see how Monday goes!


----------



## bamluby

I know, time is going by fast! I am already so excited about moving this cycle along! I am ready to BD a lot and look for any sign of O!! I'm ready to do this!! 

That is a much better deal to get the OPKs online! I will definitely be buying them online as well if I end up getting opks. Yeah, financial aid has been a life saver while I've been in school. Out-of-state tuition is OUTRAGEOUS, but luckily I didn't have any loans before I moved here. The thing that messed me up this month was that I was supposed to receive a summer loan disbursement, but apparently I wasn't enrolled in enough classes. One of my classes was cancelled, and they lowered the amount they were offering me, but then they wouldn't disburse it, because I was supposed to be taking two more credit hours. It's a long, frustrating story. Ultimately it is my fault, but I still feel like I was deceived!! So now I have $4,000+ tuition for my summer class, and no way to pay my that tuition OR my bills. I applied for a private loan through my bank, which I didn't want to do...so I am really hoping it gets figured out soon!!! I had budgeted all of my finances for the summer assuming I was getting that money, so I have been incredibly stressed trying to figure it all out. UGH. Anyway...That sounds difficult to have the frequency of your pay day change so much too! It definitely can throw you off! That is smart that you are putting money aside for baby! We are planning to do that too (once we know what is going on with all of this craziness)! :baby: 

Yayyy I can't wait to hear how it goes! That is great that you are going in so prepared! I wouldn't know what questions to ask:shrug:, it sounds like you are all over it though. I am praying (A TON) for you to get that BFP soon! You and your husband truly deserve it! You are going to be such amazing parents! :hugs:!

Lol, yeah, even my dog doesn't like spending too much time outside! Yes it's so hot outside here. A "cool" day is between 100-105 degrees. Yuck. Ohhh Texas huh? That would be fun! What part? Aww I totally know what you mean about the poor timing in terms of TTC. How long would you be gone? If it is a short trip it might still be OK timing wise! Can your husband not go because of work? Aww well definitely keep me posted!!

:dust: (for good measure:haha:)


----------



## PrayingMom

Oh yes is understand the whole limbo with school. Out of state tuition is ridiculous, I wanted to go to school out of state but that tuition is too high. I didn't have any loans until mu last year of school and I'll be on loans for this second degree. I pray I find a job after this second degree to pay the loans off for the second degree at least.

Geez that's hot :haha: I wouldn't want to be outside either. My dogs go do there business and run back to the door :haha: Yes DH has to work and he will not take off for nothing unless it's an emergency. I'm going with my Mom, aunts, sisters and cousins IF I go. It's in Dallas my other Aunt lives there. But we suppose to leave the July 2 and come back July 6. So like CD9-13 that's really close and what if I ovulate early, I guess everything depends on Monday if she puts me on a schedule for ultrasounds or femara or clomid. :dohh: this may be a trip I have to miss.

Well it's okay, DH and are planning to go to Nashville in September to go to the Dallas Cowboys vs Tennessee titans game so we will be there the entire weekend!

However I'm praying that this cycle God will show us more favor and allow us to get BFPs.


----------



## PrayingMom

GUESS WHAT?!!

I just got my BFP!!! :happydance:
I just cried like a baby and praised GOD and gave him all the glory because I trusted him and I trust him to allow me to make it all nine months!!

DH is here so he about to see the sign!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## PrayingMom

It's say we love you dad!!!

Best day of my life!! I'm sticking around on this forum to cheer for you now!! And you kept saying you thought I was :haha:!!

Thank God and I'm still praying for you!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## bamluby

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I can't even contain my excitement right now, so I can only imagine how you must be feeling!!!! I want to jump up and down, and hug you, and cry tears of joy!!!! I was just getting on here before class to wish you good luck with your appointment, and this is the BEST NEWS EVERRR!

I can't believe it! I mean I CAN believe it because I knew it was going to happen for you, and you have been doing everything right, and trying hard, and we have both been praying... BUT AHHH!!! 

I wish you could see the smile on my face right now, and I wish I could see the smile on yours!!! Brittany, you're pregnant!!!! That is a STRONG bfp too!!! I am BEYOND excited for you and your husband. This is amazing! I am shaking because I am so excited!! I just cannot even convey enough through words how happy I am for you! God is good!!! 

Ahhh, I have to get ready for class, but I will be on here again later tonight!!! I'M SO UNBELIEVABLY HAPPY FOR YOU GUYS RIGHT NOW! I am praying for a happy, healthy nine months for you and your little munchkin. I know it will be! You have been blessed with your miracle baby, and I still look forward to being here to chat throughout your pregnancy!! :hugs:

YAY! I am going to go jump up and down and yell with excitement! Congratulations again!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## PrayingMom

Yes it was a strong line, the test line came up before the control line! I was so happy and cried tears of joy I immediately got on my knees and prayed and thanked God!! 
It's was truly crazy I just took the ovulation test just to see what it would be and it turned up positive that dark and I remember reading it could also mean possible pregnancy! So I ran out quickly to get test before DH came home and sure enough BFP!!

I'm so happy and I can see you smiling and jumping, I wouldn't wanna share my experience with no one but you! You have been truly amazing as a friend and my biggest cheerleader :haha: I'm happy I have you!!

Well we will chat more when you get out of school!!


----------



## bamluby

Oh my gosh, and I didn't even realize you posted your message two days ago!! I thought it was from yesterday, since I wasn't on yesterday. (I had to finish up my schoolwork and then I had dinner with a friend!! I started reading over your first post, and then I saw "Guess what", so I quickly scrolled down and realized AHHH BFP!!!!

Yes, that line was so strong, I would bet that it came up before the control line! That is amazing, and I think it is a great sign! I already know that this baby is the stickiest little bean ever! He or she is here to stay!
Ahhh I am just so happy for you and your husband! What an amazing blessing! 

That is awesome that you used an opk first! I was reading about that the other day! Your tests were unmistakeable bfp, it's amazing!!! :cloud9: You made my day...and week!!...and month too! :haha:

Awww, so tell me about how your DH reacted!! I bet he loved the sign!! Did you get to make the exciting call to the RE and say "Guess what? I don't need to come in because I'm pregnant!!"

:hugs: I am so happy I can be here to share in your excitement! I have been looking forward to this day for so long! YAYYY!! :happydance::cloud9::happydance: So what next?! Have you told family? Your Ob/gyn? There is so much for you to look forward to!!! You are starting a new, amazing chapter! :hugs:


----------



## PrayingMom

Okay so this how I told him. After I rush to take the test I quickly made the sign bc he was on his way home! I put the sign on the mirror in the bathroom and closed the bathroom door. So he got home I was acting like I was watching a movie, it took him to long to go in the bathroom so I said I saw a spider can he kill it :haha: so he went in and saw the sign his face light up and he ran to hug me, he kept saying I knew it I knew it! :haha:

Yes I did call the RE and said "umm I know I'm suppose to call 24 hours ahead to cancel an appointment but I'm already pregnant and I don't need to come! They congratulated me and said best wishes!
Oh yes our family knows :haha: we said we wasn't going to announce until 12 weeks but so much for that! Lol but they are thrilled and excited just like us!

I haven't made my ob appointment yet because according to last AF which was May23 I am 4 weeks 3days. Typically when you are this early you don't see anything on an ultrasound, and at 5 weeks you see the heartbeat but don't hear it to around 6 weeks or after. Some ob won't do an early scan but I know mines will. So I wanna wait until I'm 6 weeks so I can hear and see the little munchkin heartbeat!! So maybe the second week of July I will set the appt to go!!


----------



## PrayingMom

Oh yeah another story to tell sorry if I'm rambling on and on but I wanna give all the details :haha: 

My Aunt called the next day, she had told my mom last week she had a dream that I had a little girl! But anywho so she called and said I was in walmart and I saw a picture and God told me to get it for you, and said I had a dream you had a little girl. She said the picture frame is what you put your first ultrasound picture in! I was so filled with joy bc I feel like it was my confirmation from God letting me know this is our time and everything is going to be alright! So I went ahead and told her and she was so excited and started praying and saying this is a special pregnancy! I know it is too :happydance:


So what Cd are you? I have some opks that I could send you if you like? I suppose you can private message me so I can send them sooner than later!!


----------



## bamluby

Haha that is great!!! What a special moment!! I can't imagine how ecstatic you both are. It's such a beautiful thing. You have such a beautiful relationship with your husband, and you two are going to have such an amazing journey into starting your family! Awww I just love it, I'm getting all sappy and teary just thinking about it!

I don't think I could make it until 12 weeks to tell my family either! Lol. I'm glad you are able to celebrate this amazing time with them! :cloud9: Wow, isn't it amazing that your life can change so much in just a matter of a few days?!?! :cloud9::happydance::hugs:

Yeah, I have heard it takes awhile to get into an ob until your a little farther along. That is OK though, because I'm sure the time will fly by and by then you will get to hear that beautiful sounding healthy heartbeat! What a blessing! I'm so happy for you! I'm sorry I keep saying that over and over again, but I am!! I look forward to hearing about all of your milestones! :hugs: And maybe, just maybe I will be shortly behind you ;) 

:happydance:<<<still me over here dancing!


----------



## PrayingMom

Oh yes I can't wait our lives did a 360 in matter of a few days! But no complaints, I knew it would happen as soon as I got my degree! Now I have the time to enjoy this time!

Thank you soo much and I know we are overly excited and filled with joy right now! I do pray that that your BFP is right around the corner and we will get to go through this experience as bump buddies! I look forward to everything!

I'm still in disbelief and shock but all I can do is be thankful!


----------



## bamluby

Oops I think I cross-posted with you earlier, and I never saw the story about your aunt! AH that warms my heart! I really do believe it is a sign that God is saying yes, this is all meant to be! This baby is special; he/she is your miracle baby and here to stay! Awww you should definitely put your first ultrasound picture in it! I also want to see the picture!!!! Hmm it will be interesting to find out the sex of your baby now! Sounds like you have one prediction for a girl so far! Boy or girl, I know having your little one is a blessing! I know you talked about doing a gender reveal party! Aww I love that we can talk about your pregnancy now! It's such a beautiful, amazing thing!

Aw yes, when I said that your lives are going to change I mean that it is going to change in the best way possible!:cloud9:It really is perfect timing! You have time to enjoy your pregnancy and be stress-free. Your body is ready, you are healthy, and your baby will be healthy! Everything is perfect!:cloud9:

I am praying everyday that I will conceive this month!! I am going to try hard to have good timing with BD, etc.! I am on CD 11 right now, and I am already trying to make sure we BD a lot! DH hasn't been using POM at all...I thought maybe he was going to sometimes pull out and sometimes not, but so far he hasn't at all. :haha: I am SO ready for this. It would be beyond amazing to be bump buddies with you! But either way, I am here to cheer you on during your journey! I am so happy for you!

As for sending the OPKs, you totally don't have to do that! I don't want you to have to spend money on sending them to me! I may O soon anyway, and you could always use them for your next pregnancy! (Although, I don't know how long they are good for until they expire). Hmmm well if I don't conceive this cycle, maybe I could take you up on the offer next cycle. I have a PayPal account and I could definitely send you money for them!!!! 

As for your pregnancy (because I can't talk about it enough:haha:), I am sure it is still hard to believe; but believe it girl because you are PREGNANT! Shout it from the roof tops, soak it in! Ahhh yes, there is so much to be thankful for! I'm SOOOOO happy for you! Right when I found out, I immediately told my DH that you were pregnant because I was jumping around the house with joy! He was excited for you too! :haha: 


:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:<<< Yep, I'm going to be doing the happy dance for awhile!


----------



## PrayingMom

Aww yes BD a lot! Well at least once a day and tell him drink plenty of water to restore those swimmers!! CD 11 ahhhh your so very close in the range of ovulation. I don't even know when I ovulated this cycle :dohh: but according to my last AF and how long my CDs which are 31 it's saying the due date is March 2 but if you go off only 28 CDs it's Feb27!! And no POM is great and looks and sounds like he now is completely on board with it all! Yayyy I'm excited I can't wait until the next few weeks you tell me you got your BFP! Until then I'm cheering still get that eggy!!!

Oh and whenever you want me to send the opks you don't have to send me any money, I just wanna give them to you! I just a helpful person and doing out the kindness of my heart!!:hugs:

Of yes the dream my aunt had was heart filling! I'm very interested into knowing what the gender is now too. And we are still doing a gender reveal party as well! I've been on Pinterest like crazy and coming up with so many ideas.


----------



## bamluby

Yep, CD12 now! Hopefully I will O "on time" or at least not so late this month. Luckily, DH drinks water like a fish. I definitely should drink more water though. I don't know if it helps anything on my end, but I need to drink more water anyway! We BDd a lot in the last few days. We will probably skip tonight, because we are driving out of town to meet some family for dinner and probably won't be back until really late. I'm praying I can jump on the baby train with you soon!! :happydance:

Awww that is so exciting that you will be expecting a February or March baby!!! I can't wait until your first dating scan!! You are going to have a beautiful, healthy, happy baby in 9 months! How amazing!!!! :happydance::cloud9::hugs:

You are so sweet to offer to send my your opks!! I would still want to pay you for them though!! Lol. I will let you know closer to next cycle if it seems like it will be AF or BFP. Hopefully BFP!

Ok, so I have a silly question about gender reveal parties. I have seen some parties where the parents are revealing the gender to their friends and families, and I have seen some parties where even the parents are finding out the gender for the first time. How does that all work?! Does a close family member or friend have to find out from the doctor in order to surprise the parents? I don't know what the norm is. Lol. I've been to a lot of baby showers, but I haven't been to a gender reveal party yet! I see pictures of them on Facebook, and I've watched youtube videos where people reveal the gender! Pinterest is the best! I bet you are finding some amazing ideas! How fun!!!


----------



## PrayingMom

Yes drink more water and it does help on your end too because it helps with the CM, helps improve it for those swimmers. That's great he drinks water already, DH does too we go through cases and cases of water fast!!

Oh and I still want accept any money for them! :haha: because the are wonfo and they are cheap so nope i won't accept :hugs: I pray you hope on this baby train soon like this cycle!! I believe and I have faith! Just keep bd and relax. I know it's easy said than done but this cycle I did take my own advice and worked out and bam it happen. Some else I did was lay down like 10-15 after bd to ensure the swimmers stay in, this may be tmi :haha: but when DH would release the swimmers he would push all the way to make sure they are in then wait a min then get up!

Oh and about the gender reveal I've seen both. But in the case when the parents don't know they would go get a scan and tell ultrasound tech to write it down and seal it in an envelope, they give that to who ever is baking the cake and they make the inside either pink or blue! Now in my case DH and I will find out and we will reveal to family and friends by putting either purple or blue balloons in a box and after they read the riddle we will open the box and they'll see the balloons. I think it's really up to the parents on what they wanna do!!

So my first appt will be July 15 :dohh: well bc he is booked up so far and a lot of his patients are having babies so it's a busy month for him. I'm actually okay with that because by then we should see the baby and see and be able to hear the heart beat! That's all I'm looking forward to is hearing that lovely sounds it's like music and you instantly fall in love!

I'm so thankful and grateful. I wake up now every morning thanking god over and over again! It's just a blessing, just thinking about my history brings tears to my eyes but it's like I'm at peace this time because he has given me reassurance and I'm putting all my trust and faith into him!!

Oh today is your last day of school right? Geez time is flying!


----------



## bamluby

That is great that you both drink so much water! I'm sure it is good for you to stay hydrated for baby now too!! I am trying to drink more water instead of drinking so much coffee...I just love my coffee SO much!:dohh: But I'm cutting back so it is easier to give up when I get pregnant! 

You are too sweet to do that!:hugs: Hopefully I won't need them next cycle! I'm praying I will jump on the baby train soon! Either way, thank you!! You are so kind. I'll have to send you a thank you gift for you and baby...which I will do either way. :haha: I know, I am really trying to take a page out of your book this cycle and relax!!! You let it happen, and it did! Lol no, its not TMI. I have been trying to lay down after BD, and DH waits a minute after releasing before he gets up...Woohoo, so hopefully that helps!! 

Ok that makes more sense about the gender reveal parties :haha: I would definitely want DH and I to be the first ones to know the gender! It would be special no matter what, but I know I will be eager to find out!! Aww I love the box idea!!! How sweet, it is going to be so exciting!!!!:happydance:

Yay, you have your first appointment!! July 15th isn't too far off, and you are right that by that time you will be able to hear the heart beat and see your little munchkin!! Pregnancy is so beautiful, ahhh its amazing! I am so thrilled for you! Yes, I am sure there is no other way to describe it other than instant joy and love! :cloud9:

Yes, I can't imagine how thankful and blessed you must feel! I am so glad you are at peace with everything, because I know this was exactly how it was meant to be! It truly is a blessing! It brings tears to my eyes too!! God is good! I am just SO SO happy for you!!! :hugs:

How are you feeling by the way?! Do you feel any slight changes yet?!

As for me, yes I am done with school for awhile!!! :happydance: I am on CD13 now...temps still haven't spiked, so I am just waiting to O. I was feeling a little concerned yesterday, because I had some pink spotting. I had this last month too and several other times over the last few months. It usually seems to be after BD, so I was looking up irritation to the cervix. I had a polyp removed from my cervix a few years ago, but I have read that they don't usually grow back. The spotting usually only lasts a day, but I'm such a worrier! It could just be nothing, but I always get nervous when anything seems "off" regarding my reproductive organs. I just want to be healthy and be able to have a healthy pregnancy - that is what I am praying for!!


----------



## PrayingMom

Yes I pray that you shouldn't need them after this cycle! Yes you are gonna hop on this baby train ASAP! I'm very hopeful and praying for you too. Oh yes you most def would be a great mom and your DH is be a wonderful dad. I'm happy that it's wasn't TMI :haha: but sounds like y'all are all over it. CD13 yayyy, hopefully those ovaries are gearing up and getting those eggys ready. 

I'm happy you get the gender reveal parties now. And yayy school is out for a while well August for us both! Now to occupy our time :coffee: what shall we do?? Well my plans is get on here, Pinterest, YouTube, and watch movies! :haha: 

Yeah my appointment isn't to far off, I'm looking forward to it. Then my Ob loves getting plenty of ultrasound pictures so I'm looking forward to that and I'll upload pictures so you can see, I'm happy to share these moments with you! And the only other things I notice differently was my breast were extremely sore and tender but then got my BFP and now it hurts bad, I can see my veins on them and I feel like a tight ball in the lower pelvic abdomen area. I'm a stomach sleeper, so it's been uncomfortable so I toss and turn all night, the many trips to the bathroom every hour on the hour, also I get up between 3-5am to eat cause I feel like I'm starving to death! NO COMPLAINTS!! Im happy to have all of that going on as long as baby is happy and snuggled in tight I'm happy to do whatever it takes. 

So I'm going to remind you everyday to do at least 30 min of yoga and drink a bottle of water!! I'm gonna tell you everyday!!


----------



## bamluby

No definitely not TMI- I'm almost TOO open about things, and I don't get embarrassed very easily. :haha: Thank you for your kind words! Ahhh yes, I hope I can join you as a bump buddy soon!!! :happydance::happydance:

Lol I know, what are we going to do with our time?! I am going to run out of movies and TV shows to watch! Lol. I'm sure we will do just fine enjoying our free time though!! Hahaha ok, ok, I give you permission to get on me about doing yoga and drinking more water! :haha: You'll be my inspiration!

Aww I can't wait to see your ultrasound pictures! How lovely!!! That is also so fun that you are already noticing changes in your body! Isn't it crazy how quickly it all happens?! It's beautiful. Rest assured that your little munchkin is snuggled in tight!:hugs: I hope you are able to get some sleep and relaxation time in, and lots of yummy food for you and baby!!! :haha: It is going to be an amazing journey for you all, and I am so happy I can be here for the ride to celebrate!


----------



## PrayingMom

Yes I'm very lucky to have you, even tho we haven't met feels like I've known you for years as we say before other people that's close doesn't know half the stuff we tell each other.

Now even though I toss and turn every night since I found out, I've been taking naps right after I get home from work since last week. I sleep at least 3 hours :dohh: I'm not a nap taker unless I'm tired. Oh and food it seems like at night when I'm hungry the most. But I've been reading up on that and I've went and got tons of fruits and healthy snacks. Although I had changed the things I eat last cycle so it's not too hard to keep going.

It is amazing how fast your body changes. It's a unforgettable feeling and and it feels the same like with my son. When I had my miscarriage I didn't feel pregnant at all. But this time I really do. I've been relaxing and just laying around after I get home from work. I currently have my nephew and we are watching that Leggo movie and eating popcorn and of course I'm browsing the internet!

Oh I had a question about your temping, so when you have a spike that means ovulation is about to happen? Or already happen? So then does your temps stay high until when? Sorry I'm still interested in it all still. These past cycles what CDs do you normally ovulate around? 

Remember water today and yoga at least 30 min :happydance:


:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## bamluby

I know, it is so wonderful to have each other! You've been there for my ups and downs, and it means so much to me! :hugs:

Aw, I'm sorry you are tossing and turning at night. I have heard that is normal in first and third trimester, and then it seems like second trimester everything is so much easier! I know it's definitely worth it though! :) I am glad you are getting some naps in! Your body is going through so many changes, so naps are a great way to rest!! At least you have an excuse too- I already like my naps and I'm not even pregnant yet! I think when I fall pregnant I will pretty much go into hibernation for 9 months :haha: Yum, and it sounds like you have some great healthy snacks! Good for you!!

Yes, I bet it is an amazing feeling to really feel and know that you are pregnant!! :cloud9: I am so glad you are taking care of yourself and enjoying some relaxation time! That is fun that you get to hang out with your nephew! How sweet. How old is he? I have three nephews and two nieces. I miss being able to hug them all and have fun with them!!

Oh and as far as temping goes, your temp spikes right after ovulation. Usually fertility friend won't mark your O day until there have been at least three consistently high temps, but yes you can usually see a pretty clear spike the day after ovulation. Temps remain in the high range after ovulation, and then they drop the day AF arrives. If you are pregnant, then the temps remain in the high range and do not drop. To be honest, I am not quite sure what CD I ovulated for the last few cycles. I wasn't very good about tracking it between February to June. The cycle I miscarried (December-January) was the first full month I was tracking my BBT, and I O'd on CD25. Last month I didn't start charting until the middle of my cycle, so that probably isn't a very good reference point either. Judging by my CM, I feel like I have had ovulation as early as CD13. But I have been very good about charting this month, so I am sure I will be able to identify O when it occurs. I've also studied numerous charts and read all the free lessons they provide, so I feel good about it! It seems like my CM has been close to EWCM, so I think I could be close! Sorry that explanation was all over the place! :haha:

Alright, I am going to go do my yoga and guzzle a glass of water!! :happydance:


----------



## PrayingMom

Yeah going into hibernation for 9 months sounds great :haha: I've read also that women have restless nights in 1st & 3rd trimester. Well I'm kinda unsure how to calculate the due date I'm not sure if I told you this already if I did I'm sorry ahead of time if not I'll proceed. But the doctors go by your first day of last cycle and they go by 28 day cycles well everyone isn't 28 days I'm 31. So according to my calculations my due should be between Feb27 (base on a 28 cycle) or March 2 (base on 31) however I'm kinda anxious to go get my first ultrasound bc I'll know the due date as long as it falls between those days I'll be completely relived.

Oh okay I understand better about the temps. Maybe I can try that for baby #2. I only want 2 kids. How many would you like to have??

I'm happy you are on your yoga and water! Keep it up, I actually need to look up some yoga for myself on what positions are safe.

My nephew is 5. I also have a nephew that is 2 and I have twin nieces that are 1! I love being an aunt (they call me tete). I've always had a love for kids even when I was little I would always volunteer to babysit! That why I'm so grateful that I can be a mom thanks to God!!

As always I'm praying for you and lots and lots of :dust: :dust:


----------



## bamluby

Well I hope you are able to get some good sleep soon!! Hmmm that sounds tricky trying to determine your estimated due date. I have always heard they based it on the first day of your last LMP, but I never gave it much thought that those dates are based on a 28 day cycle instead of a 29, 30, 31 or even 35 day cycle. I was playing around with those dates on babycenter.com's due date calculator (which is probably what you were doing too)...It seems like putting in your LMP (which I just looked back on the thread to find) seems pretty accurate. It predicted that you would get a positive hpt on June 20th, and you got a strong bfp on the 21st! Another thing you could do is play around with the dates you think you may have conceived on and enter those into the calculator! Did you put in a certain date to get the March 2nd EDD? I'm really not sure, but I will definitely do some more research on how different cycle lengths play into EDDs!! I would guess you are a little over 5 weeks now! EEEK so exciting! Your tests were SO strong, so I think you will find that your dating scan will be exactly where it should be! :happydance: I wish I knew more at the moment; it's definitely confusing! I think you can rest assured though that everything is moving along perfectly! 

No temp rise yet today, but I feel like I may see one tomorrow! I have EWCM, so I will definitely BD tonight. We BDd yesterday morning and several other times before that. I actually enjoy temping! It's a great method...the only downfall is that it doesn't really show you when you are gearing up for O. It's helpful in confirming after O has happened, but OPKs are definitely better for making sure timing is right for BD. Hmmm, I think I want 3 children. DH only wants two. I used to want four, so I feel like three is a good compromise :haha: Two is a great number too though! Have you thought about what kind of age gap you want between your kiddos, or are you just going to let it happen when the time is right? I haven't really thought much about it. 

Yes, I did my yoga yesterday and drank plenty of water! I'm so sore today! I thought I may have been feeling O pains this morning, but my whole body hurts so I can't tell what is what :haha:I am going to do my yoga today once DH gets home to see if he wants to join! I feel like reporting back to you about doing my yoga will help be be more accountable to make this change in my exercise routine! :happydance: Yes, you should definitely look into some yoga for you and baby! I bet there are some prenatal yoga videos on youtube if you didn't want to buy a DVD! 

Aww that is adorable that they call you "tete!" It sounds like you have lots of little ones to love on! How sweet!!! My nephews are 4, 6, and 8 and my nieces are 2 and 13. I've always love kids too, I am so glad you have your own on the way!!! :happydance::hugs:

I am already SO ready to be in the TWW! I am feeling really good about everything, and it would be such a blessing to get a bfp this month! I can't wait to join you in the next chapter of this journey! I am praying for you everyday too! I feel so confident that you will have a healthy pregnancy! Everything is just perfect, and God knew this was the right time for you! :hugs: I am still over the moon about you being pregnant!! It literally warms my heart! :hugs:


----------



## bamluby

As a side note: My husband and I were at the grocery store yesterday and this little girl was talking to her Dad and she said "Daddy, guess what?!" She was adorable, and I smiled and looked at my husband and said "Aww, Daddy guess what?" to mimmic the little girl who I thought my husband had noticed as well. He turned to me and said "REALLY?" .... He thought I was telling him I was pregnant. :rofl: I was like NO, I was just admiring how cute that little girl was, and I just had AF two weeks ago! 

Men. :dohh: He proceeded to tell me that when I'm pregnant that I should not tell him in the grocery store. :haha:


----------



## PrayingMom

I have to do a little more research myself about the EDD. But I was thinking I turn 5 weeks tomorrow but I may be further alone than that because I did have a strong BFP on last Saturday 6/21. Hmmm I'll just look that up and play with the dates more.

I'll also look into prenatal yoga on youtube as well. That's great you are sticking with it and I'll keep cheering you on. I'll try to make DH do yoga with me too :haha:

Awww how sweet and funny at the same time. He really thought that you was telling him. yeah men are so funny about there timing especially with this TTC stuff.:haha:

I'm very confident that you will be on this train this cycle! And we just keep believing and 
praying!! :hugs:

Oh yeah I am on baby center to get EDD but if you go onto American Pregnancy Assoication website and put in LMP as 5/23/14 and #cds as 31 it say EDD is March 2!! I think it's Feb 27 because I think I ovulated on June 6. Tell me what you think??


----------



## bamluby

Hmmm, the more possible dates I put in, the more confused I get! :dohh: I was leaning towards the 27th, but then I was thinking that maybe americanpregnancy.org is a more reliable predictor since you can put in your cycle day. Then I put your O day in as the day of conception, but I suppose conception could occur within a few days after O. I know it isn't based on implantation, but the egg could have gone without being fertilized for a day? There are so many factors! However, I feel like most doctors would ask about LMP and date it off of a 28 day cycle (even though that isn't necessarily accurate for everyone!). I definitely think the range we are talking about it accurate, and I think it may be closer to the February date because of your strong bfp! I can't wait for your scan- I am so curious now!!! :happydance:

Yes, I had day two of my yoga yesterday and it felt amazing! DH joined me, and he enjoyed it too! :haha: It was definitely easier the second day, and it felt great to stretch some of my sore muscles from the day before. My plan is to continue this DVD until it seems "easy" and then try one of the ones I have that is more challenging. Also, there is one pose called the "Have a happy baby pose" that makes me giggle every time. Maybe you can do that one for your prenatal yoga :haha: But in all seriousness, it really is SO relaxing. Let me know if you end up finding one! Are you going to continue working out while pregnant? I don't know what the "rules" are about exercise during pregnancy. :shrug:

Lol yes, the grocery store incident was funny. He keeps asking if I'm ovulating, and then all of a sudden he thinks I'm pregnant?! They are definitely silly when it comes to TTC stuff! 

I still haven't confirmed O yet. I'm on CD16 now. I feel like it has to be soon though! :shrug: We have been BD almost everyday though, so I feel like I am ready whenever it happens!! Our Wedding Anniversary is tomorrow, so I feel like it would be special timing to conceive for our one-year anniversary! :cloud9: I guess we'll see! 

Keep getting your rest, and don't work too hard! :hugs:


----------



## PrayingMom

Oh HAAPY EARLY ANNIVERSARY :happydance: :happydance: I love to see couple making the best of their relationship and especially marriage!!! Yes that would be awesome if you guys make a baby on your anniversary :happydance: I'm excited!!

Now about this EDD, now that I played with as well I too confused myself and I'm actually like you thinking that Feb is the correct due date. Just thinking back on everything and I marked the days when we BD and I'm sure I must have conceived on June 6 or 7th. Either way I'm thinking the same because that BFP was very strong and if that is the case then I'm 5 weeks and 1day. I can't wait to my scan either. It's seems so far away but I bet I comes so fast.. :happydance: oh yeah speaking of anniversary our anniversary is Feb 25 so the due date is two days after ours. Yayy.

All of this is so exciting to me. I'm glad you enjoyed yoga and your DH did to. Last night I feel asleep as soon as DH came home :haha: but as far as exercise I have read it was fine to do but don't do anything that will over work yourself. My only concerns is because I'm "label" as high risk I not sure if I should be doing soo much, but I think yoga is fine because it's basically stretching and such, well I'll look up so prenatal videos and see how it goes!!

That story was funny. I laughed out loud and my fur babies looked at me like this lady is crazy.:haha: but our men can be so silly when it comes to all of this but it's amazing that I think they are secretly into all of it :haha:

My DH was off this morning and he doesn't ever have a Saturday morning off, I was so shocked when I woke up and he was still in the bed I thought I was losing it :haha: but we've been lazy today. I'm thinking about getting out and going to get my rings clean today, they need a good shining up. What are your plans for today??


----------



## bamluby

Thank you!!! :cloud9: We still don't quite have our plans figured out for tomorrow yet. I know we will look through all of our pictures and watch our wedding video and reflect on how much we love each other....because we love to be mushy and talk about all of our memories together all the time. :haha: We will definitely get out of the house and spend the day together doing something fun....and of course BD at some point! :winkwink: 

Yes, I think those dates sound accurate!! Who knew there were so many factors to consider when calculating an EDD before a scan?! I think that sounds about right though; it will be so amazing to know for sure after your scan!! I hope these next two weeks go by fast!! I can't wait for you to be able to see your healthy munchkin!! I look forward to the picture! I also look forward to your future bump pictures!! :happydance:

Aww that is so special that your little one will be born so close to your anniversary! That will be the most wonderful anniversary gift ever!! :cloud9: 

That makes sense about the exercise! I would definitely think you wouldn't want to overdo it! You're right though, prenatal yoga could be healthy! It's definitely relaxing too! 

Haha aww well I am glad you got some sleep last night, and what a pleasant surprise to wake up with your husband still home!! I hope you have an amazing day off together! :hugs: Lazy days are my favorite, especially when I can spend them with DH.

I'm about to head to lunch with a friend, and then I am going to go pick up a card and some things for DH! That is funny that you mentioned getting your rings cleaned! I've been meaning to do that for SO long. I was going to take them in earlier this month, but I'm weird and wanted to make sure I had them on our anniversary! :haha: I will do that soon though- thanks for reminding me I needed to do that! 

Enjoy your time with DH today!! Talk to you soon! :hugs:


----------



## PrayingMom

Happy anniversary and I know whatever plans you guys have it will be filled with joy and happiness. I want you to enjoy yourselves and lots of BD :haha:

I don't have much to say I have this lingering headache so I think I will just sleep in today well I already did that given it's already afternoon. So I guess I'll be going back to bed and I'll cook dinner for us later. 

ENJOY!!!!!! HAPPY ANNIVERSARY again!!! :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## bamluby

Thank you, our Anniversary was wonderful!! We made cinnamon rolls for breakfast, cuddled, and BDd. Then we actually spent all day at the water park before going out to dinner. We've been talking about going to the water park since we moved here, and it was too hot to go hiking or do much of anything else unless. It may sound unromantic, but we are goofy like that. :haha:We had SO much fun! Then we got dressed up and went out to a fancy, romantic dinner! We are both sunburnt and sore from walking up so many flights of stairs at the waterpark, but it was a great day! 

I'm sorry to hear that you had a lingering headache! It's all those hormone changes. Headaches and migraines are the worst- I get them too. I hope you are feeling better today though!! :hugs:


----------



## PrayingMom

Oh it sounds like you guys had a wonderful time at the water park. We don't have water parks here unless we go to magic springs Arkansas. But I'm happy you guys enjoyed yourselves. :happydance:

My headaches are coming and going and today I stayed in bed sleeping all day, well besides getting up eating like a hippo :haha: But no complaints at all. Just taking it a day at a time. My DH came home and was telling me that a coworker that's in the navy with him just had a miscarriage today and she is nine weeks. Geez I got sad bc I know the feeling and it's a scary thing. But I just will pray for her. :cry: I remember back then when I got pregnant my first time with my son, the thought if a miscarriage never crossed my mind, I was so unaware of how these things happen everyday. But I just keep praying over myself and pray munchkin is snuggled in tight!! :baby:

Sorry about that but it's a very sensitive topic for me and I just can't wait to become a nurse to help others! I feel like I went through it all just to be a blessing to others. 

So what CD are you now? I see BD is all covered. Do you think ovulation is approaching or came yet???


----------



## bamluby

That would be a far drive for you to go to Arkansas to go to a water park! Haha. We didn't have one close by back home either, so we were excited to finally live near several water parks! I've always enjoyed them more than amusement parks...maybe because I'm a chicken when it comes to rollercoasters and such. We really did enjoy ourselves though, and when its 110 degrees you can't be outside unless you're in water! :haha:

Aww, are there safe medications to take for your headaches? I can't remember if its tylenol that is safe and not ibprophen? Or if doctors really advice to stay away from all of it. I hope those headaches go away for you soon though! Keep drinking plenty of water! Haha well I am glad you are able to eat like a hippo! I'm sure that makes your body and baby very happy!! Have you had any food aversions or specific cravings yet? I'm glad you have been getting some (probably very much needed) rest! :hugs:

Ugh, that is so sad about your husband's coworker's baby. I understand completely about it being a sensitive topic. It breaks my heart every time I hear about early losses. :cry: It's so sad that we live in a world where it's almost taboo to talk about miscarriages and other complications, especially when it is a time when women and families could really use the support. I think it is truly amazing and inspiring that you want to become a nurse so you can help others. I know you will touch SO many hearts with your kindness and strength. I am sorry to hear about this. It's such a scary thing! I know what you mean, I never knew how common it was until I joined these boards and until I experienced a miscarriage myself. I never thought it would happen to me, but it did, and I feel like I will always have a piece of me that will continue to worry about my future fertility etc.. I am always praying over you and praying that your little one is snuggled in tight. I truly believe he/she is!! This is your take-home miracle baby. :hugs: 

I am CD18 now, and I still think I am waiting to ovulate! :dohh: I was really hoping I would have Od by now, but I'm trying really hard not to stress over it. I felt stronger cramps in my lower abdomen today, so if I don't O soon I will be totally confused! I have read that starting b-complex can sometimes lengthen your cycles, so I am wondering if that is what happened last month and this month. I am doing more research. As long as my lp is long enough, I feel like I still have a good chance this cycle. We definitely have BD covered. I think we may skip today, and then bd tomorrow to make sure there is enough spermies after yesterday:haha: Anyway, yep, just still waiting (and obsessing) over here!


----------



## PrayingMom

I think Tylenol is safe to take, well I know. I have a list of things I can take but me being me I refuse to take anything but my prenatal, progesterone everyday like I was told to. He also has me talking baby aspirin but I take that every other day but I'm not to comfortable taking it. I take it because that's another precaution to prevent miscarriage, it's suppose to help thin the blood so no blood clots forms, which I don't have blood clots but I know it's just a preventive method so of course I'm gonna take it but just every other day!

CD19 today for you, time has came by so quickly it's amazing. I just praying that God will show favor to you this cycle and we can experience this remarkable journey together.

Oh yes I was sad to hear the news but she already has 4 kids so at least she knows there is not anything wrong major and sometimes miscarriages happens. But I still don't wish that experience or feeling on no one. But I'm at peace about this pregnancy, like I've said before it seems like a stronger pregnancy with all the preggo related symptoms that I have been having! 

Oh it's July :happydance: I have 14 days until my appointment gets here. I know I will be relieve once I see and hear the heart beat! And see the measuring is right were it's suppose to be and they give me my EDD! I'm really pumped I wish my appointment is sooner but I'll just wait patiently! :happydance:


----------



## bamluby

I totally understand that you're cautious about taking any medications. I know I will be the same way! That is good you are taking baby aspirin as a preventative measure every other day though- I never knew that was helpful in preventing miscarriages! Good to know. How is your head feeling today? I hope those pesky headaches go away soon!

Yep, CD19 today! I think I may be 1DPO today too!! My temp went up this morning, but fertility friend won't confirm O yesterday until I have two more days of higher temps. So I'm hoping that my temp stays up and that yesterday was O day! I will keep BDing until I know for sure. I'm praying that this will be my cycle that we conceive our little one!! I'm trying to stay optimistic and relaxed :cloud9:

Yes, I am so sad to hear that news too! I am glad that she has been blessed with wonderful kids, but I agree that I wouldn't wish that experience on anyone!!! My thoughts and prayers are with her. I am so glad to hear that you are at peace with this pregnancy. I'm glad you feel like it is a stronger pregnancy; your body knows it too! I trust that God will be watching over you, your husband, and your baby! :hugs:

YAYYY only 14 more days!! :happydance:The countdown begins! Ahh I know how excited I am, so you must be over the moon! I look forward to the relief and joy you will have when you get to see and hear your little one! :happydance::happydance::happydance: Only two more weeks, I hope it goes by before you know it! :hugs: So at the scan do they do betas too, or how does that all work?!

Also, I watched your latest video! I love seeing how happy you are - you are glowing!!! You are amazing, and I am so glad you have been blessed with this pregnancy! Also, I love that you are will be coming up with preventative measures you will take to maintain a healthy, happy pregnancy for you and baby! :hugs: I look forward to seeing your next videos!


----------



## PrayingMom

My headaches are coming and going, it's not too bad I can't and won't complain. But yes I'm indeed over the moon filled with joy! But they'll take my blood for blood work they do a ultrasound, he probably want a detail one to look at my cervix. We probably discuss what's next and probably schedule when we will have the cerlage put in. 
Oh thank you my mom said I'm glowing too! But I was going to make my next video today to talk about all the preventive steps to maintain this pregnancy but of course I'm soo tired from work (even though I don't do anything) I'm so tired! It's like a must, I have to take a nap. I feel bad but just thinking about it my body is working hard to create a little person :baby:

I can't wait til you can confirm and be in the two week wait. Looks like we will be waiting together huh? You to get BFP and me going to the doctor. I'm praying for you still!! Come on get that eggy boys!! :haha: but in all seriousness just keep relaxing doing yoga and drinking water! :happydance:


----------



## bamluby

I'm glad the headaches aren't too unbearable! I've been trying to cut my coffee intake down, and I've had a headache for two days too. :haha: Oh well, it will be worth it. 

That's great! It sounds like there are a lot of great things that are going to come out of your first appointment! I'm sure the scan and bloodwork will be wonderful!! How far along do they typically do the cerlage? That is where they essentially sew up the cervix, right?

Yes, you are definitely glowing! :hugs: Well I look forward to seeing your next video whenever you get around to it! It's good to get those naps in! Yes, your body is working very hard to create a little person, so it makes all the sense in the world that you would be exhausted! I say if you can fit in a nap everyday, definitely do it! :haha:

I know, we do get to wait together, huh?! I'm definitely feeling more confident that O happened on Sunday. I'm counting today as 2DPO. My temp stayed up today, so tomorrow my crosshairs should definitely show up on fertilityfriend. :happydance: I hope I catch that egg! I'm drinking a lot of water and taking my vitamins, and I skipped yoga the last two days but I will get back to it today! Our wait continues :coffee: Now we have to figure out a way for time to go by more quickly so you can have you scan and I can have a possible BFP!


----------



## PrayingMom

Yes the cerlage is when they sew the cervix up. And they typically do it between 12-14 weeks no further than that unless it's an emergency like with my son. But I'm going to ask can we do it my 12th week maybe 12wk 3days. That reminds me I'm going to ask can he give me antibiotic before and afterwards so that I won't catch an infection to another preventive method to ensure baby is fine. They take the cerlage out about 37 weeks. 

Yes the wait begins :coffee: oh geez I wish I could sleep the entire time. I know I will this weekend just sleep in and do nothing at all. 2dpo :happydance: time is really going now. I'm very sure that you'll get that BFP the week I go to the ob!

Oh yeah I forgot to tell you. Remember I told you about the friend I had that we stop being friends after my miscarriage. Also how she was being very short when I text her anything? Well she texted me Tuesday night and asking did I send something to her house for the baby bc she received something and didn't know who it was from. Okay listen to this, they moved last month and I haven't been to their new apartment and moreover I don't have their address. Ummhhh sounds strange right? Oh wait before then on her birthday (in May) I wished her a happy birthday but she replied back to me who is this (leading me to believe she deleted my number out her phone? Right wouldn't you think the same?) but now she has my number and knows who I am now? Okay so then she asks did I want to see the baby and of course I'm a sucker for babies and kids, so I said yeah I would love to see her. She sent two pictures of the baby then said I can come over anytime during the week because they are always at home. So i said okay I'll let you know ahead of time. :wacko: so yeah I don't know how to feel about it all, my DH said she still wants to be friends, I just don't know, what do you think??

Anywho I use to drink Dr Pepper like it was water and eat ice like it was food until I got pregnant with my son and DH made me stop. I had terrible headaches from caffeine withdrawal. So I understand but just do it how you are cut back slowly & don't go cold turkey like I did bc it was awful for me. Keep it up I pray to God that he show favor this cycle and I pray that his plans will be done!!! :hugs:


----------



## bamluby

Well I am so happy to hear that you will be getting the cerlage! It sounds painful, but it will be worth it to keep you and baby safe! I think around 12 weeks sounds like a great plan! Do they check the stitching(?) periodically to make sure it all stays in tact until 37 weeks? I need to look up the procedure, so I don't ask so many silly questions. Lol. It sounds like a good plan though, and taking antibiotics is a good measure too! :hugs:

Yep, the wait is on!!! So I think I said I ovulated Sunday, but I meant Monday :haha: But yes, I am 3DPO now! We are making last minute plans to go go home to Colorado next week. I think we would leave Sunday and come back Friday. I'm not sure yet. On one hand it will be a good distraction from testing too often, but on the other hand I really wanted to be able to have a BFP the next time we saw family so I could surprise them somehow. :shrug: Oh well, it will happen when it happens. I'm SO excited to see my family nonetheless. DH and I have been so homesick lately! But yes, I hope I get that BFP around the same time you have your scan! There would be celebrations all around! 
:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Hmmm that is very interesting news about your friend! It does sound like she may be coming around though. That is really strange that she thought you sent her a gift even though you don't have her new address. And as far as the phone number thing goes, the only thing I can think of for why she has your number now is that maybe she saved it in her phone when you texted her in May?! It is weird that she didn't have it to begin with- I would have thought she deleted it or something, but is it possible she got a new phone? Interesting...and maybe she asked about the gift as a segway to have a reason for texting you out of the blue? Yeah, I honestly don't know what to think! I always like to give people the benefit of the doubt and hope their intentions are good, but I don't know her or how she usually thinks and acts. I say, go with your gut! It may be helpful to see her in person and figure out where your friendship stands (and of course seeing the baby is definitely a perk!!!) Hmm... yeah that's a confusing situation!! Do what you feel is right to do! I hope it works out for the best! Keep me posted. :hugs:

I had an awkward situation with a friend too yesterday! We were on the topic of babies, and as always I subtly mentioned I wanted one. I didn't tell her I was TTC, but she just said "Ew, you guys are trying that again? Why would you want babies?" and then went on and on about how babies are "gross" and it's a bad time for me to get pregnant. Ugh, it was totally insensitive, and I was offended. I just sat there not saying anything. I don't feel the need to explain my decision to anyone, ESPECIALLY her. It's not her decision to choose when is the right time for ME and DH to have a baby. Anyway, I am still a bit annoyed, but I am just going to brush it off and clearly not mention it again. :dohh:

Yes, caffeine withdrawal headaches are awful! I went cold turkey for the last two days (but it was more because I kept forgetting to buy more coffee at the grocery store). I am going to cut back slowly though, so when I get pregnant the withdrawals from quitting won't be so bad! :haha: Anyway...only 11 days until your scan, and X number of days until I start testing! :happydance::happydance: Thank you for your prayers! I continue you to pray over you and your pregnancy as well! Positive thoughts all around! :hugs:


----------



## PrayingMom

Ummmm that's crazy babies are not gross! Yeah some propel can be very insensitive about that whole topic. Yes I agree you don't and shouldn't have to explain anything to her especially after the miscarriage and all that stuff. So I'm sorry that it was a uncomfortable experience. :hugs:

Oh 3 dpo : happydance: I'm excited! Yeah 11 days into the scan. Omg yesterday I was losing my mind. I kept thinking what if something happens and I kept going to the restroom to check to check to make sure I wasn't bleeding :wacko: I hate feeling like that but it's a scary time the first 12 weeks! Oh and I'm pretty sure that my ob will be checking the cerlage every so often. At 16 weeks I have to go every week to see him until I get the cerlage out! So knowing I see him every week is rewarding because I'll get to see the baby more often, that's how I take the bad situation and make it positive!!
Oh goody you guys get to see your family! How lovely! My mom and aunts went to Texas now I wish I would've went with them! I didn't go because for one I'll miss my DH I can't help it! Lol!! But I hope you guys have a safe, fun wonderful trip! Oh yeah it's okay that you won't be able to tell them this holiday but Labor Day is next, then Thanksgiving, I can think of tons of cute announcing things for thanksgiving!!


Now about this friend thing! I'm like you try to give people the benefit of doubt but I when I asked her did she erase my number she avoided the question so I assume that she did! But I've seen her do other people like that, and she does that to get an reaction out of people. She really has a kind heart but some thing are questionable and this is one of them. I do feel like that was her way to get me to come over. I will go but it won't be this week nor next week. I'll just wait a few weeks then go. I don't plan to stay long. I mean not trying to be close in friendship as we were because clearly we aren't that good of friends as I thought. Any who when that happens I'll be sure to tell you maybe I'll get online on my phone while I'm there to let you know!!! :haha: I just don't like drama and I refuse to be stressed out over that situation.


----------



## bamluby

Yeah, it was definitely uncomfortable, especially since I hadn't seen her in a while. I know, babies are such a blessing! If she doesn't want one, I respect that, but that doesn't mean she has to disrespect my decision to start a family. It was just the way she kept talking about it that got under my skin. I have another friend that also doesn't want to ever have kids, but she is at least respectful of our different opinions! Lol sorry, I really am done ranting about this. I just wish I could share my joy and passion with others about wanting to start a family...Oh well, luckily I can do that here with you!! :hugs:

Ahhh I know, 3dpo; it's going to be a long wait! Awww Brittany, I'm sorry that it can be such a scary time! I know it is hard not to worry, I would be doing the same thing and checking myself every time I went to the bathroom. I feel like women who have never experienced a loss get to go along through their pregnancies without a worry in the world, and it is so hard knowing that a little bit of that comfort was taken away from those of us who have experienced a loss. I have so much faith that this is your sticky bean though! Keep thinking positive, healthy thoughts! This pregnancy is different, and you will have your take-home baby in 8ish months! Enjoy the moments (easier said than done, I know). You are healthy and strong, and your little one is too! :hugs: I know your first scan will offer so much relief! It is also great that you will get to have regular scans after 16 weeks! That is definitely something to be positive about! :hugs:

Yes, we are SO excited to see friends and family! I'll take some wondfos in case I want to test a few days early, but I will just look forward to when I can announce it to them the next time. We want to do it in person, so that could give us an excuse to make another trip out there. :haha: And you're right, there are other holidays coming up too! I'm sorry you didn't get to go to Texas with your mom and aunts; hopefully next time you can all go! 

Hmm that is weird that your friend dodged the question about whether or not she had deleted your contact. It's just so strange that all of a sudden she has her baby and after months of not really talking she wants you to come over. I can see why you think it is questionable. I really hope that she has good intentions though and wants to make things right between you two. It's always so hard to know what people like her are thinking! Does she know you are pregnant? It's definitely good to not stress yourself out over it and avoid the drama as much as possible. With that said, I agree a short trip over there wouldn't hurt. I hope it works out for the best, I'll be looking for your update if you decide to go in a few weeks! :hugs:

Do something relaxing for yourself today (even if that is taking more naps!) You deserve it! :happydance:


----------



## PrayingMom

Yeah I understand. You are completely right some people don't want kids but we still should respect each other's feelings! Oh your not ranting at all!!

I'm so happy you get to get away. I could've left but I wanted to stay honestly I feel like I'm too early in the pregnancy to do anything out of the norm! So most def next trip I'll be going hopefully I'll know the gender and maybe can shop without them seeing! Who am I kidding they are so nosey lol!!

As for my use to be friend, I do find it all odd! But owell, and yeah I'll go in a few weeks. No she doesn't know I don't plan on telling her. Only way if she finds out if DH tells her husband when they have training next week. I just don't feel the need for her to know especially how she treated me!! I hope that doesn't sound bitter, does it? I'm not though I just am now cautions on who I call me friends and allow to get close to me and all in my business like that!!


----------



## bamluby

My thoughts exactly! Hopefully when I actually get pregnant she will be nice enough to respect that it is actually happening! :)

Yes, I'm excited to get away! I feel like I have been depressed this summer being far away from home and not having much to do to keep me distracted. I'm a baby. Lol. Also, I just found out that we may be pushing the trip back to the end of July. That would actually be perfect, because then we can get paid before we go AND if I had a BFP I could share the news!!! My fingers are crossed! :cloud9: Yes, I totally know what you mean about not wanting to do anything out of the norm so early on. It can be good to be cautious, but yes it will be great when you get the chance to go again! Haha that is funny about your family :haha:,it's good that they are nosey, it means they are just as excited about your pregnancy and everything as you are! :hugs: Ohhhh baby shopping! I want to get you/make you something!! Hmm, I need to get my creative juices flowing. :winkwink:

No, I do not think you sound bitter at all! You are far from what I would ever consider bitter! You have consistently been there for her, and I think it is absolutely fair to keep that to yourself considering how aloof she has been with you. It makes sense you would want to be cautious on who you allow into the intimate details of your life! If you find later that her odd behavior turns out to be good intentioned or that she tries to make amends, you still have every right to consider whether or not you want her to be part of that or not. That is your call to make. Good friends should always be the ones to pick you up, not bring you down. :hugs:


----------



## PrayingMom

Happy 4th of July!!!! :happydance:

Yes I agree I hope things become different when you get BFP with your friend. Some people just don't understand. Well even though you are pushing the date back on when y'all are leaving that's actually good. Like you said you guys will get paid and it will give you a chance to test for BFP. I think that you will get it and be able to share the wonderful ,great news with you family. I'm sorry you had been feeling down this summer because you miss your family. Well on the bright side in a few weeks you guys will be home to see them!! :happydance:

Well as for me, my DH was off last night and we went over his mom house to grill. We had lots of food and had a good time. I was so tired I slept until 11am this morning. Now I moved into the living room and I'm being lazy. I haven't been feeling 100% of myself today, I have a headache and feel nausea. So I been taking it easy. I read that eating pork it takes a long time to digest. Last night we had ribs, hot dogs, smoke sausages, hamburgers etc. so I'm thinking that's what's going on. I haven't been really eating pork besides bacon in the morning. I normally stick to bake or grilled chicken. Well hopefully I feel better soon.

I'm happy you don't think I'm being bitter. I agree that it should be my choice if I want us to be friends again. But honestly I just don't see it. I have so much going on and I don't feel the need to make time for people that I have to question. After all at this point my main concern is this pregnancy and me starting and finishing nursing school so I can help DH provide for our family. I just want good positive people around me at this point. But I'll still do a short visit and that is all.


----------



## bamluby

Thank you! I hope you and your husband had a Happy 4th of July too!! :happydance: We ended up taking a walk with our dog and watching fireworks from the top of the bleachers at a school nearby. It was romantic, because we were the only ones there and we could see firework shows in 4 different directions. They weren't really close, but it was still great! What did you guys do?

Yes, we are officially going on our trip now from the 24th-29th. It will be so great to see family! Ahhh it would be SO great if I could get a BFP this cycle before we go! I have everything crossed and i'm praying! I would be beyond excited if this happens for us this month!

I completely understand your concerns about your old friend. I think it's fair that you want to be more focused on your pregnancy and future than spending time with people that aren't positive and supportive. I was actually having this same conversation with my DH last night about the friend I mentioned, and I said the exact same thing about wanting to only surround myself with good people and positive friendships. It's interesting how much things change as we get older, isn't it?

I'm glad you had a great night at your MIL's house! It sounds like it wiped you out! I'm sorry you were feeling a little off yesterday.:hugs: I'm glad you are taking it easy. I didn't know that about pork taking longer to digest, but I can definitely see how a delicious meal like that would cause some indigestion. Yep, nausea, headache, and indigestion- you're definitely pregnant! Your body is still going through a lot of changes, so at least you can look at it as a positive sign that everything is progressing. I hope you feel better soon though!! Keep taking care of yourself and getting good rest. Sleeping in and lounging in the living room isn't being lazy when you are pregnant:winkwink:

Feel better!!:hugs:


----------



## PrayingMom

Oh sounds like a wonderful, great relaxing way to watch the fireworks. DH had to work so me and fur babies just laid around watching movies. I could've went over my dad's or MIL house but I wanted to rest. So I did just that and :sleep:

Yayy so it's official the date is set for you guys. Now our wait continues :coffee: I think this is your month. It's perfect timing and you can share the amazing news with your family!! Everyone in my family doesn't know only people that know are my mom and sisters, MIL and a cousin and Aunt. I'll announce after this first scan maybe or I'll wait til 12 wks. I def feel preggo, these headaches come everyday and subside by evening afternoon. I'm more hungry than normal and the sleeping is picking up. But still no complaints :cloud9:

So now how many dpo are you? When do you plan to test ?? This is exciting :happydance: 

Seems like we both are thinking the same about the friend thing! Well when we grow up we realize things before that we didn't at first. But it's not that we are losing friends, we just realize we wasn't even friends to begin with. God put people in your life for reasons and seasons so just learn what we can and keep moving on.


----------



## bamluby

Well it sounds like you still had a good evening with your fur babies! We wanted a relaxing evening as well. We thought about going to the actual firework displays, but we were being old farts and didn't want to fight the crowds. :haha: So yes, we pretty much did the same thing all night laying around up until we went on our walk!

It really would be perfect for so many reasons if we got our BFP this cycle!! He/she would be a March baby like me and would have been conceived on our anniversary, I would get to be bump buddies and only a month behind my favorite BnB girl (you of course), we could tell our family in person in a few weeks, and I don't know...it would just be so amazing to finally start our family!!:cloud9: I'm trying not to get my hopes up too high, but I am hopeful! We had great timing, and ahhh I have been waiting for this moment long before we even started TTC. 

I'm 5dpo now, and honestly I'm already going crazy to test! I'm trying to hold off as long as possible, but I don't know how long that will last! :dohh: I'll keep you posted!

Awww I think it is special that only several of your close family members know about your pregnancy so far! I'm so glad they can share and celebrate this time with you! Only 9 days until your scan!!!:happydance: I know your little one is snuggled tight in there. He/she is trying to reassure with the fatigue and hunger! :hugs: I'm glad the headaches aren't lasting the full day for you. How far along are you now? When does morning sickness typically start- six weeks? I'm glad everything is feeling "normal" at least in the sense of feeling pregnant!! :happydance: Yayyy baby! :baby: Also, did I mention that once your bump starts showing that I want to see those pictures too?:haha:

I completely agree with what you said about growing up and learning! My thoughts exactly. I couldn't have said it better myself! :hugs:


----------



## PrayingMom

Old farts :haha: you are silly but that's how we are well I am I hate large crowds! 

Yes I agree that it will be such a wonderful timing to get BFP! I am praying and cheering for you still! We are in it together! Yes it will be perfect we will be very close in timing. Well based on my last cycle I'm 6 weeks exactly today :happydance: but yep the symptoms I'm experiencing are def pregnant related. From my last post to this I took a nap (felt like a power nap) I order Chinese food ( which I rarely eat) guess I can blame it on pregnancy :haha: but I'm so excited I really pray that this is Gods plan and you get BFP this cycle :happydance:

Oh yes I will indeed post bump pictures! Im sure I will be an early shower I was showing at 3 months with my son. So I'm sure the bump will come sooner than later. I'm actually plan on taking maternal photos once I get a big bump, I never got the chance to with my son. A lot of things I didn't get to do but I will be able to do those with this pregnancy for sure! And yayyy I'm counting down the days! It'll be just a blessing to see munchkin all snuggled in tight and of course get a DD!!


----------



## bamluby

Hahaha its true. We both enjoying going out and having a good time every now and then, but mostly we are homebodies. I'm not a fan of crowds either!

Thank you so much!! I'm praying so much that it is in God's plan for me to get a BFP this cycle too. I'm so glad we have each other to wait out this next week and a half! :hugs: Awww 6 weeks today!?! That is so exciting! :cloud9: Haha you were craving Chinese food, eh? Sounds yummy! I'm glad you got your nap in today! I took a nap the other day before it was even noon; at least you have a reason for napping, mine really is just laziness!!:haha:

Woohoo, I'm glad you are an early shower because that means more bump pictures! :happydance: Ah it will be so cute! Yes, you will definitely have to get maternity pictures done too when you are further along. I'm sorry you didn't get a chance to do them with your son :(

Yes it will be a beautiful, amazing blessing to see your sweet munchkin on that scan! :cloud9: The wait needs to go by a little more quickly, because I can hardly contain my excitement!! :happydance::happydance::hugs:


----------



## PrayingMom

Oh yes I so excited for you. It's makes it that much more special to visit family with exciting news! You are going to be a wonderful Mom! :hugs:

Oh yes I was craving it the other day but we ate something else and I was just craving it. So what the heck might as well. It was yummy. I finally got up to start doing laundry :wacko: every little thing I do makes me exhausted. My DH said he wants me to get in a habit of just relaxing and staying off my feet. Oh he will be an amazing Dad, he fully understands that I'm high risk and how important it is to stay relax. So when he is at home he does everything for me! It makes me want to cry (probably hormones) because I know he wants everything to be okay and so badly pray this is home take home baby! I have faith and fully trust in God!!

Yep indeed more pictures. And also more ultrasound pictures too.


----------



## bamluby

Aw thank you!! You are going to be a wonderful Mom too!! :hugs:

Your DH is so wonderful! You both make such a great team and will be amazing parents together! That is so sweet that he wants you to stay off your feet as much as possible and gets tons of rest! He knows it's important to take care of you and the little one! :hugs: :cloud9: He's a good man! Yes, definitely take it easy, especially if you find yourself getting exhausted easily. If you have a lot to do, take lots of breaks in between. I'm so glad to hear that you are staying relaxed and trusting that God will protect over you guys. You will definitely get to take your munchkin home 8 months from now! :hugs:

I hope you are doing well today! A week from tomorrow and you will be at your ultrasound! AHH so exciting! Does DH have time off that day to go with you?

As for me, DH had the day off today so we ran some errands, did some gardening, and we worked on a coffee table that we started trying to stain and refinish this week. ALSO, I got a call yesterday to go in for a job interview tomorrow!! I'm nervous, but really excited!:happydance:...And as far as TTC goes, I'm still feeling good about this cycle! I'm 6dpo, and feel like I will probably cave and do a test around 8dpo. I think I need to get at least one test out of my system. :haha:

Anyway, I hope all is well!:hugs:


----------



## PrayingMom

Oh yes was great well I didn't do much but sleep :haha: but DH was off last night so we stayed up watching movies and we cook breakfast for diner it was so yummy. We bought a waffles maker last night and I love it. Oh yes DH will be off for the scan!! 

I tested at 7 and 10 dpo and both negative. So I think once you get it out your system you'll be fine. But I'm happy you guys spent the day together and got some things going. Oh yayy an interview and good luck with it. Where do you have one at? Don't be nervous I'm sure that you will do great.

:babydust: :babydust: :happydance: :happydance:

(P.S.) remember you brought to my attention that this year was the year of the horse and that's our year?? Look at the many blessing that are coming in our lives.. Your BFP is right around the corner and then a job interview. Then we have great men what more could we ask for? #thankful and grateful :happydance:


----------



## bamluby

Mmmmm I LOVE waffles!!! I always love breakfast for dinner too!! Yummy, I'm jealous! I'm making meatloaf tonight, corn, and pasta tonight :haha: Not very healthy probably, but oh well. 

Oh good, I'm so glad that your husband will be going to your scan with you!! It will be a great moment for you two to share! :cloud9: 

Lol yeah you are right, I will probably be fine once I get it out of my system. I am feeling really optimistic (hopefully not too much), and I can't wait to finally see a bfp! I know I won't probably get it until later though. You had negatives and then got a BLAZING positive, so that will give me hope if I test too early and see a bfn. 

Oh and the job interview is at a place that works with at-risk youth doing respite care. It is inpatient care kind of like a group home, only it is short-term (typically they go for the weekend). I would be support staff teaching behavior management, watching them at the group home, cooking meals, taking them on outings to different places around town, etc. I did similar work during my undergrad at my internship and I really working with the kiddos. Thank you! I'll let you know how it goes!! 

Ahhh you are so right, this is shaping up to be such a wonderful year already! :happydance: I know there are only good things in store for both of us! Yes, we have SO much to be thankful for! Our amazing husbands and budding families are definitely at the top of the list! :cloud9:I tested at 7 and 10 dpo and both negative. So I think once you get it out your system you'll be fine. But I'm happy you guys spent the day together and got some things going. Oh yayy an interview and good luck with it. Where do you have one at? Don't be nervous I'm sure that you will do great.

:hugs::happydance::hugs::happydance:


----------



## PrayingMom

Sounds like an awesome job. Good luck again.

Yeah I was in total doubt I was going to get a BFP this cycle. I actually got a BFN 5days before I got that strong BFP! I would think it would have been faint but it was clearly negative! But ummm it's strange how these things work and our bodies! 

Today isn't such a good day so far but I won't complain. I'm feeling really sick and I want to sleep. When I get home I will just sleep. I called my ob and he sent something for me to take bc I have been (tmi) vomiting and feeling bad, the headaches as well. I'm really thankful because it's all good signs of a healthy pregnancy growing. :happydance: I don't have much longer til I'm off work then I'm crawling right in bed!!


----------



## bamluby

Thank you again! I'll be leaving here to head to my interview in about an hour. I'll get on later to let you know how it goes!

Yeah, I'm sure it would be rare for me to see a bfp this early, but I've turned into a POAS addict the last two months! Our bodies are definitely strange and they do things on their own schedule, so I will just have to be as patient as possible. That's crazy that yours went from bfn to a blaring positive within only a few days! Your baby was snuggled in extra tight from the very beginning :hugs:

Oh no, I'm so sorry you have been feeling so ill! I know you aren't complaining, so don't ever worry about that! :hugs: You're right it just means everything is healthy and progressing! Aww I'm still sorry that you have been feeling so poor these last few days. Have you been throwing up pretty frequently or did it just start? BIG HUGS to you! I hope whatever your ob prescribed will help you feel better very soon! :hugs: Definitely get some good sleep tonight when you are off of work, and continue to take care of yourself! I'm sending healing thoughts your way! :flower:


----------



## PrayingMom

Good vibes on this interview!!

I just started feeling this poorly this morning. I've been fine until this morning. But I'll get some rest now since I'm home! Hopefully when I wake up you'll be all settled in from you interview!!

Thanks for the hugs and healing thoughts! :hugs:


----------



## bamluby

Thank you! I got the job!!! :happydance: I start on Friday! I'm so excited!! Also, I forgot to mention that my DH was promoted to be General Store Manager, effective immediately. Life is good! Now we are just praying for our little :baby:!! 

Boo, I'm sorry the sickness came out of nowhere! I guess it's about that time in your pregnancy that the nausea begins. I'm glad your home and resting now! Did your ob give you an anti-nausea or something of the sort? I hope it is working for you and that when you wake up you have a settled tummy and feel rested. :hugs: I'll be thinking about you!:hugs:


----------



## PrayingMom

Yayyy congratulations on the new job!! Also congrats to your DH promotion!!! You are right life is good!! Now everything is falling into place and it'll be great timing for BFP!!! Oh this is such great news!!!

Well as for me, yes my ob gave me something called promethazine. It works but it made me so drowsy and sleepy. I took one last night about 8pm and I slept until 9 this morning. So at least I got rest and am feeling better. I'm not too thrilled about taking any meds while preggo but if it helps me at least eat stay hydrated. So that's always good. Yeah this is the time for all these symptoms to kick in, but for the most part I'm just taking it a day at a time.

So how many dpo are you now? Time is going by pretty fast and next week will be here before we know it.. :happydance: all this is so exciting!!

Oh yeah so the girl I was talking to you about, well next months marks a year since she gave birth to her son but he was a stillbirth. She did name DH and I godparents, so they are celebrating his birthday and asked would we like to attend. I talked it over with DH and he agreed that we will go. I'm happy DH will go, it's less confusion and drama when he comes!! But idk it's all pretty strange and fishy to me!!


----------



## bamluby

Thank you, we are both pretty pleased with the job situation! DH insisted that I don't work too much though, because he doesn't want me to overdo it. :haha: The shifts can be kind of weird...Saturdays are 14 hour days (8am-10pm), but I'm only scheduled one of those this month. 

Ohhh I am so glad you woke up feeling better today! I know it can make you feel uneasy taking medication, but it is definitely important that you feel well enough to get some food and liquids down.:hugs: I haven't really heard of Promethazine, but I'm sure it's safe! Will you be taking it daily or just as needed? Keep hanging in there. I'm always glad to hear that you are taking it easy. :hugs:

I'm 8dpo today. I tested this AM with a BFN. I was expecting that, but I just want to keep telling myself that it's too early and that it could take awhile. I keep praying that I will get my BFP this month, but I also get more and more nervous as I get closer to when AF is due. I guess all I can do is be patient and wait it out!

Your scan is in less than a week!!! YAYYY next week really will be here before we know it! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Hmm that is interesting! I mean, that is nice of her to invite you and your DH to the birthday celebration. It is almost as if she is realizing that she made a mistake in letting your friendship slip to begin with. Goodness, I don't know what to think! I think it will be a good thing that both you and your husband will be going. It will definitely be less confusing and awkward with your DH there. You are also being very mature in taking the high road with all of it. You're an amazing person, and if she doesn't realize that, it is definitely her loss. I hope it all goes well!!!:hugs:


----------



## PrayingMom

I'm really excited for you guys with these new jobs opportunities. And I agree don't over do it. That's exciting that means better income and more to save for :baby: everything is lining up in place and I'm sure that you will get that BFP!!!

Yes girly it's still to early but I understand POAS is so hard to stop lol. But how are you feeling? Any symptom spotting? I can say honestly I don't remember having any before I got BFP, I guess that makes everything more complicated huh??

I've heard of the meds. Only because my sister took it with my youngest nephew and the twins. Of course I asked her before I took it and she did warn me that it would make me sleepy but I would feel better! Which it did but it took a while for the drowsiness to go away. I just woke up again from the post earlier and I feel so much better and well rested!

I guess I'm trying to give her the benefit of a doubt but I am still a little guarded with her. I guess bc I don't know her true intentions. But I only agreed to go because we are the god parents and I know how it feel to lose a child. But I just want think to much into it. Plus my DH is the type to take negative awkward situation and quickly change the mood. My DH doesn't play lol :haha: so I am a bit relieve that he will come with me.


----------



## bamluby

Thank you, we are excited too! I can't wait to start saving for our little one! :cloud9: It feels like everything is falling into place. I will definitely make sure I don't overdo it with work, especially once school starts back up. :)

It really is hard to stop POAS once you start!:dohh: I am going to try to be better than last month at least. :haha: I've been feeling pretty good. No real AF cramps yet, but I have been keeping track of mild cramps/twinges and lower back ache just to have for my record. I try not read too much into symptoms, but the only thing that I suppose could be noteworthy is changes in CM. 1-3dpo I had really thick, creamy CM (which I noted around the same days in my BFP cycle). Since then there has still been some creamy CM (probably normal for me), but then yesterday and today I noticed some very light spotting on two occasions (not red) when I was checking my CP. I think it is likely that it was from BD a few nights ago, since sometimes I do spot after that. I'm not going to attribute it to implantation or anything, but it was definitely something I took note of :shrug: Today I also had some globby (ew) CM. Anyway, that was probably more information than you needed. :haha: But who knows, it could all go either way, but I figure if I track everything then I will start to know my body better if we don't conceive this month so I will know what is actually normal for me. But yes, it's all complicated, isn't it?! Everyone and every pregnancy can be so different. 

As far as the meds go, I am so so glad that it made you feel better! It's no fun to be even more sleepy and drowzy, but I'm sure it is better than the terrible nausea. Oh good, I'm glad you were able to talk to your sister about taking them. It's always helpful to know someone personally that has taken medicine and went on to have three healthy little ones! YAY I hope today is another day of feeling better and rested! :hugs:

That definitely makes sense that you are guarded with your friend while also trying to give her the benefit of the doubt. I think it is understandable to be cautious. After being named the god parents and all that you have been through with this friend, and everything you and your DH have been through yourselves over the past two years, it is very admirable and sweet that you are going to support her. You have such a big heart. I hope things go better than expected! That is great that your DH is the kind of person that can change the mood in a room and create a more positive environment; that's a good quality to have! My husband is a big goober, so he's always trying to break the ice by making people laugh. :haha:

Anyway, I hope you are having a great day! Your scan is SO soon! I can't believe it! It will be here before you know it. :happydance::hugs::cloud9:


----------



## PrayingMom

Humm sounds like good signs huh? If you had these when you got BFP that cycle! It's all so crazy how our bodies work. But it's good that you are noting everything so you can be more aware of things. Also yes things are moving in the right direction!!

Yes my scan is coming faster than I thought. I guess since I have slept the past few days it's been going pretty fast. Oh yes my sister actually has 4 kids in all. So I ask her bc she us an experience Mommy :haha: but I'm off work today too and I return tomorrow. It's been nice but I still feel queasy :wacko: but I know it means good things going on and baby is fine! This brings joy to my heart!


My DH is the same he like to make people laugh and she is the type if person to just sit there with a sour look on her face like she is mad at the world. Idk but we shall see how this goes! 

POAS is awful hard to stop. I started using opks to get it out my system :haha:! Next week will be here soon. When do you plan to test or think you will get your BFP?? I'm still praying!!!


----------



## bamluby

I hope they are good signs for me! I don't really want to read too much into them yet though. I'm trying to be as patient and rational as possible. :haha: My BBs have also been starting to hurt, but again I know this can be a sign of both AF and BFP. Some months they will hurt like crazy before AF comes, and then other months they never get sore. So, it's definitely not a reliable sign for me. Lol. All I can do is wait. 

I know, time really has been going by a little faster it seems like! It will be so exciting! :cloud9: Haha yes, sleeping a lot can help make the time go by faster because every time you wake up you are that much closer! :haha: Aww your sister has four kiddos? How wonderful! I can see why you ask for her opinion! One of my sisters is the same way. She only has two kids, but she is a trained doula so she knows a lot about pregnancy. I will definitely be hitting her up with questions a lot. Well, I'm glad you have the day off today so you can store up some more energy before heading back to work tomorrow. Yes, everything you are experiencing sounds normal and like your little one is healthy and growing stronger everyday! :cloud9::happydance::hugs:

Lol, I just pictured in my head the look you described on her face. :haha: Yep, I know that look! It will be good for DH to be able to break the tension. 

Haha I know, if I had opks I would be using them to get it out of my system. I will probably go count my wondfos to see how long I need to make them last. I am pretty sure I have one or two FRER that I am saving for later too. I will probably test again tomorrow...if I don't break down and test again this afternoon. The cheapies are just so tempting! FF estimates that AF will be here sometime between Saturday and Thursday (I think), so hopefully I will know one way or another by then!! Thank you for your prayers, I'm praying too!!!:hugs:


----------



## PrayingMom

Today was a day for us. We (DH and I) stayed home today and slept in all day! I'm feeling for the most part okay. I do feel a little sick every now and again but for the most part I've been "I guess feeling how I'm suppose to"! So my ob office sends friendly emails and texts to remind you when your appointment is, so they had the wrong doctor listed, so of course I called to correct it but my appt now is later that day at 1:45pm :( geez now I got to wait a bit longer :haha: however DH still will get to come so I'm happy about that! Time is flying it'll be Tuesday before I know it and I'm still confident that everything is going to be alright!!!

Now I agree the symptoms of AF and BFP are so close it's so hard to tell. But just reflecting back on some things you notice about your CM this cycle and the BFP cycle sounds a promising. I never got ECM or anything like that "weird" :haha: but I guess my body did it, but I did have a little after I got BFP for a couple of days. Ummhhh is all I said. But I wish we could just know the moment at ovulation if we are or aren't instead of having a long dragged out TWW :coffee: 

Oh cool is that, your sister is a doula! I would love to have a family member trained. Well I have several nurses in the family so I guesssss they'll have to do :haha: but seriously I bet that will be lovely to have her throughout your pregnancy that is starting this cycle :happydance: I believe it!!! 

Are you looking forward on your first day at work tomorrow? Well tomorrow I have to work 10hrs :wacko: and Saturday only 5hrs! I wish you all the luck and happy feelings and positive thoughts on this new journey that you're about to intake on!! :happydance: good luck girly :hugs:


----------



## bamluby

I am glad you were feeling relatively well today, or as you said "feeling how you are supposed to" :haha: That is sweet that you and your husband were able to sleep in together all day! I'm sure the rest is great for both of you! :hugs: Aww boo, I'm sorry your appointment is a little later, but I'm glad you don't have to wait too much longer!! Wait, is your appointment on Tuesday?! I kept thinking it was on Monday...but maybe that is because one of my friend's birthdays is that day. Oops, I'm sorry I've been off on my countdown! :dohh: Either way, it is SO soon and I'm with you and know everything will go exactly as it should! :hugs::cloud9:

Lol, yeah I don't know what is up with my body. :shrug: I got another BFN today (10DPO). I'll be honest, I've been having an "off" day. I have been so excited and optimistic about this cycle being "the one", but now I have AF-like cramps and I'm still not seeing anything on my tests. I feel like I should be able to see at least a squinter! I know you said your test was negative on 10dpo, but was there a shadow or anything? Mine still seem stark white. :cry: Ugh, I wish we just knew after ovulation whether to expect AF or BFP too! That would be so nice. I'm trying not to get too down yet, but I've just been feeling sad. I know I will be gutted if AF comes. DH has been supportive as usual- he could tell I was upset about having cramps even though he doesn't know exactly where I am in my cycle. It's OK, it will work out however it is supposed to. Tomorrow is a new day, and hopefully I will be in higher spirits. 

Yes, I think it is pretty cool that she is a doula too! She LOVES babies and has been one of the few people that have been supporting us in wanting to start a family right now. She can't wait for us to conceive. :haha: Nurses are nice to have in the family too! My mom is a nurse as well. Now I just need to get pregnant so I can ask them all questions! Thank you for your optimism, it helps to read your post after a day like today. :hugs:

I'm definitely looking forward to work tomorrow! It will be a nice distraction too. We can work with kiddos between 5-17, and they are usually split up by gender. Tomorrow I work with a group of older boys, so hopefully all goes well! 

Thank you again for everything! You honestly always put a smile on my face! I'm so glad to have you. :hugs: Good luck with work tomorrow! That is a long day! Make sure you get plenty of food and water to keep you going, and take breaks if you need them!:hugs: :hugs::hugs:


----------



## bamluby

Oh yep, I was reading back on your posts and you definitely said July 15th. I bet it was because of my friend's birthday that I thought it was the 14th. :dohh: I'm excited for you though!!! Only 5 more days!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## PrayingMom

Oh I'm sorry that today was off for you. But I hope this help mines were stark white at 10dpo and at that point I gave up too bc I felt like you, I should have a squinter or some hence of a line but nope nothing nada! I pulled the test apart and held it up to the light an many directions hoping to see something and nope!! So with all that being said I still say just wait a little bit longer! 

Oh yes I don't have long at all. I'm counting down now. At first I wasn't because I thought it would take longer, but we are here. Oh yeah you did think it was the same day as your friend. 

Oh I'm taking plenty of snacks and stuff tomorrow. DH wants to have a date night after work. I work from 9am to 7pm so it's enough time to go get dinner and a movie like he wants. I hope I have the strength to do it. 

How exciting about work! I love younger kids like preschool and under. Well honestly because I'm a shorty "5'1 if that :haha: " so the highest grade I have worked with was 3rd graders. Everyone else is taller than me and I'm so nice I think the older kids would try to run over me :haha: but I know you'll do great! 

Yes nurses are great I have a handful in my family from my mom and aunts and me sooner than later! But yes I can wait until you tell me BFP this cycle!!!


:dust: :dust: :dust: :happydance:


----------



## bamluby

It is really reassuring to hear that from you considering your BFP was so bright only a few days later! I'm feeling in a little better spirits today, thank you! I had a temp spike today, so that at least gives me some piece of mind knowing that AF won't come today. That is one more day in the running. :haha: I'm trying to be cautiously optimistic, but I don't want to get my hopes up. All I can do is wait it out. :coffee:

Yes the countdown is now 4 days!!! :happydance: It did seem like it was really long to wait when you first scheduled your appointment, but now it is almost here! :cloud9: You pretty much just have to get through the weekend and Monday, and it sounds like you will be busy so it will go by even faster!! :happydance:

I'm glad you are taking plenty of snacks today! I hope you have a stress-free day of feeling well and having energy to get your through! Aww a date night sounds lovely! That will be a nice treat after such a long day! Hopefully you are feeling up for it!! Do you work Sunday too or just tomorrow? Anyway, have fun!! :hugs:

Hahaha oh my goodness, I am the EXACT same way. I always say I have a little person complex, because I am also short (5'2") and look young. I'm also too nice sometimes, so I get scared of the kids walking all over me. I guess I just have to be assertive. I am definitely most intimated by working with the older boys. It will be challenging. I'm with you- give me a bunch of little ones to corral and I will do just fine! I think it is assumed that the younger ones are harder because they have more tantrums etc., but I feel more confident dealing with tantrums than teenagers that always talk-back. Haha it will be interesting! 

Aww it will be so great when you are a nurse! I'm so excited for you to take that next step in school! You are going to do AMAZING! :hugs:

:hugs::happydance::hugs:


----------



## PrayingMom

I really hope that you are enjoying your first day :happydance: I'm sure you are doing great!!

Ahh yes I just got to make it through this weekend. I'm going to deep clean this weekend. It's a mess from this week of doing nothing :haha: but at least DH tried to clean the kitchen (he put all the dishes in the dish washer) :haha: but that shall be the task!! Today has been an okay day. I kinda got ticked off today and was ready to quit but I calmed down bc it'll be soon when I can take my leave from work so I'll stick it out until then. 

A high temp spike yayyy :happydance: I pray it stay up then that means BFP right?? Yep I'm sure this is your cycle!!! &#10084;&#65039; 

Yeah guess we are some shorties :haha: it's okay because we are the best! And you took the words right out my mouth, teenagers talk back too much ughhh I hate it! It's so disrespectful (my mom didn't play that) when kids talk back it makes others not want to do things for them because they are disrespectful! That's one thing DH and I agree on with our kids manners and education is number 1!!! I sound like as they say "a southern" respect your elders and say yes and no sir or ma'am, give your seat up when a older person comes in the room! Lol it's funny but I do all those things!!

Anyways I hope your day is filled with joy and I hope it's everything you wanted it to be today!!! :happydance: can't wait to hear the details!!!


----------



## bamluby

Aww yes, my first day was GREAT! I honestly think I am going to love it! I was nervous about working with the older boys, but they were actually really well behaved! It was all really laid back. We only had five boys; I just cooked them dinner and hung out with them while they played a few video games and watched movies. A few of them hung out with me and tried to assist me in the kitchen while I was making me dinner, and they all thanked me afterwards! It was fun! I don't even know how to explain it but they just warm my heart! I'm sure there will be rough days too, but I think I have the heart and patience to work with these kiddos. :hugs:

Did you end up going on a date night tonight? Aww that is sweet of your husband to help out with the dishes. :hugs: My DH isn't very good at dished, but I will give him a break since he does most of the cooking. :haha: It sounds like you have a productive weekend of deep cleaning ahead! I always say that my house reflects however I am feeling at any given moment. When I'm super busy or exhausted everything is a mess, and then I love the feeling of being able to clean it all back up and feel relaxed. :haha: You're pregnant, so you have to give yourself a break if you have a messy house every now and then! :hugs:

Oh no, I'm sorry that you had a rough day at work! What happened? I hope it all got sorted out! Yes, your leave won't be too far away, so hopefully everything can go smoothly until then! :hugs:

Lol, yes we are awesome shorties!:haha: I feel the EXACT same way about respect, good manners, and good morals being important to teach our kids. I love the "southern" way. I was born in Georgia...I'm not sure if I have mentioned that. I didn't live there long, but my dad moved back there and remarried so I still feel a strong admiration and respect for my southern "roots". Honestly, we sound so similar in that regard. I am HUGE on respect. I think we are both going to raise some pretty awesome, well-behaved kids if I do say so myself. :thumbup:

Ahhh yes, I hope the temp spike was good and that my temps stay high! I am really praying for this! I ended up using two wondfo hpts today...I'm pretty sure I held my first test up to the light for three hours today. I could see a shadow in the right place and the right width, but it was only visible with my phone flashlight behind it. I know I sound so crazy, but it was there and none of my other wondfos had it. The only problem is that I couldn't see it well enough to determine if there was color or not, so I am still considering them BFNs. I'm sure it is very likely it was an evaporation line or something, but I still enjoyed obsessing over something. :blush: Harumph. I'll probably test again tomorrow. I keep praying!!!!!!

Edit to add: ^^That test was definitely nothing, because I got another BFN today. Oh well!

:hugs: Keep hanging in there with work! Wish you, your DH, and your little one the best as always!


----------



## bamluby

I think it is safe to say that I am out this month. I was feeling out yesterday after another BFN, and as the day went on I tried to prepare myself more and more for the fact that I didn't think it happened this month. I started spotting really lightly yesterday afternoon, my temp dropped significantly this morning, and the spotting has gotten a little heavier throughout the day.

I know AF will be here tonight or tomorrow. I would be lying if I didn't admit that I am totally bummed. I had really high hopes and felt really good about everything, but I know it doesn't always happen immediately right when we want it to. 

I will have a good cry, and then pick myself up to try even harder next month. I know it will happen for us eventually. Thank you for being so supportive throughout everything!

How are you doing?! I hope things are going great on your end! Only two days until your scan!! :cloud9::happydance::hugs:


----------



## PrayingMom

Ughh I wrote you back then it all disappeared! :wacko:

Well first I'm so happy that you enjoyed your first day at work! I knew it would be everything you ever wanted! Yayy :happydance: 
Secondly I'm sorry AF tried to show her ugly face. But do what you need then let's get ready for this next cycle! Perhaps I can send this opks now?? But yes our bodies do what they want and when they want all the time! So positive thoughts and we know that you are capable of conceiving so that's all the matters, now we can work towards that. I'm still going to be here no matter what :happydance:

Sorry I didn't write back sooner. Yesterday I wasn't feeling well at all. I think because Saturday I was out all day and I was so tired from that. Oh wait yes we did get to go to the movies Friday but dinner that was a no go, I was pooped! Now Saturday I end up going over to the friend I was telling you about? She texted me Friday evening asking would I come over Saturday. So I agreed and went over. It was strange at first because I didn't know how the attitudes and mood of everything was going to be. But it was normal and it was like nothing ever happen. So I went along with it, I did buy the baby a few outfits. She was happy about that because she said she needed them. Then later that day when our DHs got off they came over and my DH got to see the baby. When we left from there we went to see my cousin and his wife that was in town with there first baby. So if course I had to see the baby and chat with them until about 10pm! Then home to :sleep: Sunday I slept in all day I had morning sickness all day and headaches! So sleep is all I did.


Sorry if that was a lot to read! But yes my scan is tomorrow and I'm super excited and very confident that everything is fine and baby measuring were he/she is suppose to be. I have put all my trust in God and let all my fears go because I know God is in control! &#10084;&#65039;


I'm at work and I'm so sleepy and I kinda feel sick. I'm just watching the clock until it's time to go home at 3pm! How is your day today? Do you have to work? Hope that you are feeling much better!!


----------



## bamluby

That's always a pain when the computer deletes everything you write :dohh:

Yes, I am glad everything is working out with work so far! It feels good to be working again! Yep, AF came with terrible cramps and all this morning. But honestly, today I am just trying to look forward to next cycle. I obviously wish this cycle wouldn't have been a bust, but I am ready to keep trying until it happens! So, CD1 today, and I'm ready to do this! I think I would like to use OKPs this cycle, especially since I will be going out of town right before ovulation time. I want to make sure I'm not missing it! As I mentioned, I would be more than happy to send you money! Or if it is too much of a hassle to send them, I can just get them online!! But yes: new cycle, new attitude. I'm going to continue to be positive about trying to conceive our little one. :hugs: Thank you so much for all of your support! I hope you know how much it means to me; you are always able to lift my spirits :hugs: I'm glad I can be there for you as your pregnancy progresses too! :cloud9:

No need to apologize for not writing back sooner; I know we both get busy! It definitely sounds like you have had a lot going on these last few days! I am glad you were able to go to a movie with your husband on Friday night! What did you see? Aww and how sweet that you got to see TWO babies this weekend! :cloud9: I wish I could cuddle with some babies! :haha: It sounds like everything went surprisingly well at your friends house! I am so happy to hear that! That was very sweet of you to buy her little one some outfits, and I am glad there wasn't any tension between you two. Saturday definitely sounded like a busy busy day for you; I'm glad you didn't have much to do yesterday so you could reenergize a bit! I hope work is going better for you today too!!

Well darn those headaches and morning sickness, but at least it is a good sign that your pregnancy is going well! I'm glad you are able to let go of your fears and trust in God. I've been praying that he will watch over you all! I feel confident that your ultrasound tomorrow will be absolutely, positively PERFECT! AHHHH I am so excited and happy for you! If you have time to update after your appointment, I would love to hear how it all went and see the scan! Have fun and enjoy every second of seeing your little munchkin! :hugs::cloud9::happydance:

Also, go home and get some good rest after work today! I hope you start feeling better this afternoon. :hugs: I'm glad to hear everything is going well (aside from feeling sick). Are you off for the whole day tomorrow? I don't work again until Friday (the agency is typically only open on Friday, Saturday, and Sunday) except for when we have the summer program going, so it looks like I have most of the week off! :haha: Take care and enjoy your scan tomorrow!!! :hugs:


----------



## PrayingMom

I'm happy that you are ready for this new cycle but I hate those cramps they can be such a pain. But again it'll be no probably to send the opks at all. Also it's a gift so I will not :nope: accept any money :hugs: so private message me is I can send them off this week so you will have them. 

Oh yes this weekend was an eventful and pretty nice. It was nice chatting with her but I'm still thinking I should keep my distance as we haven't talk like that since Nov of 2013 (my miscarriage) but it's no hard feelings, I'll respond to calls and texts if she texts but if not owell life goes on.

Oh I didn't realize that your job was only the weekends, that's still awesome because you still have classes and of course time with your DH. I'm happy everything working out for the best!

My scan is at 1:30 tomorrow so I'll probably be there by 1:15 to turn in the paperwork. I did my paperwork already because I hate filling out tons and tons of paperwork for no reason it say the same thing over and over and none of my information has changed lol ( can you tell it really bothers me to fill out paperwork). So I think this appt may be a little long because we will have the ultrasound then we will sit and talk with my ob ( I bet he will be so surprise to see me) to go over the plans and to ease my concerns as always. DH will be coming so that means he is driving and I can come and update right after my appt. *im not sure if we have a time difference or not but as soon as my appt is up I will updating and showing pictures*


----------



## bamluby

Yes, I'm ready to get on with this cycle! :happydance: I'm also trying to look at the bright side about last cycle: it was actually a fairly normal length and I had a normal length LP! I also feel like I have a better idea of what is "normal" for my body before AF. Thank you so so much for offering to send me the opks. That is so sweet and generous of you! :hugs: I'm really excited to use them this cycle! I sent you a private message. Let me know if it worked, because I'm not very familiar with the private messaging on here. Lol. Anyway, thank you again!!!!! :hugs:

I'm glad you enjoyed your weekend! Yes, that is a long time since November to not really have talked to her! I understand still keeping your distance and seeing how it all goes! I hope it all works out for the best! :hugs:

Yep, it is kind of weird that the job is only weekends, but I really don't want too many hours anyway. Typically the shift is 4-10 on Friday, 8-10 (14 hours!) on Saturday, and 8-4 on Sunday. I don't think I will want to work all three during school, because I would like to have at least one day off from school and work....and of course DH wants me to not be too overwhelmed and wants to spend time with me. :haha:

Yayyy you are probably already on your way to your scan! (I think I am likely three hours behind you, but I'm not positive). Lol yes, paperwork is the worst! You would think that doctors would be able to have your history and information on file in one large database so you wouldn't have to fill out the same thing everytime! :dohh: Anyway, I'm excited for your scan! I know it will all be great! I'll be here jumping up and down waiting for your update:haha:

:happydance::hugs::happydance::hugs::happydance:


----------



## PrayingMom

Yes I got the private message! Also you are more than welcome. I'll send them off tomorrow. I have self labels made so you'll have our address. ( well it's his mom address that were all our mail go, we order a lot of stuff in the mail and it won't fit in our apartment mailbox, either way I will get it!)

I'm happy it was a pretty normal cycle & not long or weird ones. Those can be a pain to just sit and wait on either BFP or AF. So we are looking forward to this cycle yayy. So where are you now CD3?

Soo my scan was great! Baby is measuring perfectly! I'm exactly 7 weeks! Due date Feb 27,2015! So I was right on point with everything. We saw and heard the baby heart beat, it was 137 and beating so strong! It was music to my ears. I was so nervous before getting there but I prayed and I instantly felt better. So next step I oh back in two weeks then we will schedule surgery. Then I'll be going every two weeks until 16 weeks then every week! He said maybe we can relax after that, then he said well we are pretty much the same so I'm not going to let up from seeing you :) ! I have an amazing doctor and I love it. So here is a picture!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## bamluby

How wonderful!!!! :cloud9: Look at your little munchkin in there! How perfect! I am so thankful that went so well! I knew it would. :hugs: Awww what amazing news: you and the little one are healthy, baby is snuggled in tight, you got to hear a healthy beautiful sounding heartbeat, and you have your estimated due date!! You must be overflowing with joy! :cloud9: I know I am smiling ear to ear over here! I am so incredibly happy for you all!

Yay, exactly 7 weeks with a February baby! :hugs: I love your doctor too! I'm so pleased that he is so passionate about making sure you and baby are healthy and safe. So in two weeks you have another ultrasound and are scheduling the cerlage? The plan sounds great; it honestly warms my heart to hear that everything is going so smoothly! :hugs:

And thank you again (I can't help but to keep saying it!). That sounds great; I can't wait to send you a gift too! I'm on CD2 today since yesterday was the first day of "full" flow :blush: I am going to try to relax a bit and keep myself busy this cycle. I know I said that last cycle, but I found myself obsessing over TTC everyday. I want to temp, use opks, and be healthy, but I also want to sit back and relax. I am also going to try and wait until at least 10dpo until I test this time too, because I always end up stressing out from testing too early ! :dohh: Woohoo, I really hope to join you as a bump buddy soon!:happydance:

Ah, well I am THRILLED that everything went so well at your appointment today. It made my day to hear that! :happydance: Now you can go sit back, relax, and celebrate this amazing news with your husband! :hugs:


----------



## PrayingMom

Oh yes I was filled with joy and DH is over the moon excited. He had to work tonight so after the appt we got something to eat and he took me home. I went to sleep of course then went and ate dinner with my mom. 

You are very very welcome! CD2 okay I got it! I know what you mean but trying to relax it's so easy to say than do. But I do believe it will happen and as always you are in my thoughts and prayers, you'll be my bump buddy sooner than later. I know it'll happen for you! 

Yes I'm actually happy to get the cerlage and ready for it all and yes next appt I will get another ultrasound, I know I will have tons of pictures but I don't mind at all!! My ob is the best hands down! I have to think of a gift to make or create him after we have the baby. If course he' ll get a thank you card and picture of the baby but I'm think maybe gift cards to, idk I have time to think of that! 

Things are coming together just perfect in gods timing! I have to when I talk to anybody I make sure I give God all the glory and praise bc without him this would've happen. 

Oh yeah so the girl I was telling you about she knows that I am bc our husbands work together one weekend out the month and they still talk, so she texted asking how my appt went, I thought it was pretty nice of her to ask. But sorry my new friend and fav bnb girl is you lol no replacements!! :hugs:


----------



## bamluby

Awww yes, I bet you are both beyond thrilled, and I am happy you both got to enjoy the ultrasound appointment together!! :cloud9: I'm glad you got to have dinner with your mom last night and relax! I hope you are resting easy now that you know your little one is snuggled in tight for the next 8 months! :hugs: 

Thank you for your positive thoughts and prayers! :hugs:They are always appreciated! Ha, yes it really is easier said than done to relax while TTC, but I know it is important. I'm going to try my best and take a step back from obsessing over everything this month :haha: You are right, it will happen, so I just need to trust God, relax, and let it happen when it the timing is right! ! 

Yes, having tons of ultrasound pictures is definitely never a bad thing! Is your next appointment exactly two weeks from yesterday? I'm pleased that you are so prepared for the cerlage and everything! I know it will go well. You are in great hands. Your ob really is the best; you can tell he genuinely cares and will do everything to make sure your pregnancy goes smoothly! I am sure that is incredibly relieving! Aww yes, I think a small gift for him would be so nice! 

Your faith in God is amazing! It is truly admirable. This timing was all part of his plan! :hugs: It is so wonderful to see how far you have come in your TTC journey, and with everything else in life. Life is good! 

Aww yes, that was really nice of her to ask you how your appointment went! I'm so happy to hear that she is being so supportive! That's great! :hugs: Hahaha well you are my favorite BnB girl too! I'm pretty sure I would have been a crazy mess without you over these last 7 months!:hugs:


----------



## PrayingMom

Yes I've been taking it very easy and more relax. I'll be lying if I say I wasn't nervous before the appt but I did pray and allowed God to take control. I can honestly say my relationship with God has grown since we lost our son. I was a mess, it was to the point I was asking to maybe go see a therapist but I didn't end up going, I turned to God and he help me get through the process!

My appt is exactly 2 weeks from yesterday so July29 at 1:00 I believe. Today I'm just tired and I'm still feeling a little morning sickness arriving and going away!

I wish there was an easier way to get BFP. Like if you turn around three times and jump up and down :wacko: but I agree with you a more relax approach wouldn't hurt anything but I know how we all are we look into every little thing. But just keep being positive and trusting in God he has a plan!!


----------



## bamluby

I think it is only normal to still feel nervous before such a big appointment, but I am so glad you were able to have all of those anxieties disappear once you saw you healthy little one in there! It's hard not to worry sometimes, but I think it is great that you are trusting in God to help get you through! :hugs: 

Woohoo, well I am looking forward to your next appointment already! It's fun to see the ultrasounds progress, because they grow so fast in there! :cloud9: I will be driving back from Colorado that day, so I will be sure to look for your update when I get home! I hope you are feeling well and your morning sickness has been manageable and not too disruptive. :hugs:

Hahaha yes it would be amazing if I could turn around three times and jump up and down to get my BFP! :haha: I am just trying to let it happen when it happens though...as much as I dislike the unknown of it all. But I am staying positive, we will keep trying hard, and hopefully it will happen for us soon! I'm on CD5 already, and it seems like it has been going by more quickly than last month! I've been staying busy and trying to keep my mind off of all of the waiting that we do during TTC (for O AND during the TWW). I am hopeful that it will happen for me soon. 

Anyway, I hope you are doing well as always!! I'm scheduled to work for the next three days, so it is going to be a long weekend! It will keep me busy though! :hugs:


----------



## PrayingMom

I know it's been a few days since I last update or came on here!
I hope your work days were great! 

As for me I didn't work Friday! I've been trying my hardest to deal with the morning sickness since Friday. The meds help but not all the time. Then the headaches and I'm always tired like overly exhausted! So of course I've been in bed sleeping my life away! I don't feel too bad at least I have a reason and I know this is not my normal thing! DH has been great with dealing with me. I'm not complaining I'm just kinda ready for the morning sickness to be over with and ready to dive into the second trimester. I'm 8 weeks and a day or two. Other than that things are going pretty well!

I just wanted you to know that I was thinking of you and wanting to get on here but I just haven't moved and finally today the little energy I do have I'm using it to my advantage. 

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## bamluby

I actually haven't been on in a few days to update either, so don't worry! I have been thinking about you as well though!

It is so exciting to hear that you are already 8 weeks and about 3 or 4 days along now! It seems like it is going by so quickly! Aww I bet you can't wait to be in the second trimester and be feeling better without the fatigue, headaches, and morning sickness. I am so sorry to hear that you have been feeling so yucky and that the medication hasn't been helping as much as it could! I'm sending huge hugs and healing prayers your way! It must be so hard to feel so tired and sick and still be trying to function! I'm glad your DH has been so good to you and that you have had the chance to take it easy! Keep taking care of yourself; I hope this part of your pregnancy passes soon! Have you called your doctor to let him know you have still been feeling pretty sick? If it gets too bad, you could see if there is a different medication that could work better for you! Are you still able to drink enough water and eat enough! Aww keep hanging in there; I know you are strong and will get through this, but also do not be afraid to ask people for help if you need it! :hugs:

Work was really good this weekend, but I was SO exhausted afterwards. The kids were pretty good, but a handful at times too. I slept in really late yesterday and attempted to clean but didn't get much done. I worked 6 hours on Friday, 15 hours on Saturday, and 11 hours on Sunday. It was just a lot of hours for three days, and it wore me out more than I thought it would! I didn't sleep well this weekend, and I think my body just hasn't been used to going this hard after relaxing all summer! Work was good though otherwise. I'm still enjoying it. It feels like playing house or babysitting at times.:haha: One of my good friends from school who works there told me "Michelle, I hope you know you are going to be a really good mom." I know it's a little thing, but it made my day. He is actually one of the very few people here that knows about my M/C, and it warmed my heart to hear someone recognize me as "motherly". I felt like it was his way of comforting me and letting me know DH and I will be great parents when we do get to have our own. :cloud9:

Otherwise, things are going pretty well here! I have to do a lot of cleaning and laundry today to get ready for leaving town. We are going to leave tomorrow evening to drive a few hours and see a friend, and then we are going to make the rest of the trip home on Thursday. I am SO excited to see family and friends. DH and I are thrilled! I will be taking my computer, so I'm sure I will be on at least once or twice while I'm gone! 

I hope you feel better soon!!! I'll be thinking about you! 
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## PrayingMom

Hey,

I feel so bad that I haven't responded in so long. Everything is going good, besides the morning sickness. This past week I was off work the entire week that's how bad it's been. Today I had a little energy so I manage to wash my hair and that's all. Well my appt is Tuesday and I can't wait to go and see if there is anything else I could possibly do. I'm sure once I hit the second trimester I will be better!!

I see that you are out of town, I hope you guys enjoy and have a safe trip!!! Talk to you soon!! :hugs:


----------



## bamluby

Hey!!!

Don't ever feel bad about not posting for awhile. I'm the same way. Sometimes I'm on here all day, and then when I get busy I won't be on here for days or weeks! It sounds like you have had a lot going on with not feeling well!! I am so sorry that your morning sickness still hasn't gotten much better! How did your appointment go yesterday?! I hope everything went great!! How are you and baby? Did you talk to your doctor about any other alternatives for your morning sickness? Anyway, I hope it was a great appointment and that things keep getting better and better from here! You're already 9 weeks now, is that right?! It is crazy how fast everything seems to be going...although your days probably seem long if you aren't feeling well! :( Keep hanging in there and let me know how it all went! Before you know it, you will be in your second trimester! :happydance:

As for me, my trip was great! It was busy and hectic at times, but also SOOO nice to be home with family. As far as TTC goes, I am on CD17. I don't think I have ovulated yet, but I skipped a lot of days temping while I was out of town. I still seem to be having low temps though, so I am expecting my O spike any day! My fingers are crossed!

:hugs: I hope you are well and feeling better these last few days!


----------



## PrayingMom

I'm so happy to get on here and see how you are doing. And I'm so happy that your trip was great. Also thanks for being understanding about not posting.

Me- morning sickness is still here but it comes at different spells of time. At least it is not as bad like it was with my son, I had lost weight with him bc I was so sick. But I'm able to eat but only very small amounts and drink slowly. I do have to take the meds in order to have a okay day. My appt went great it was the 29th. We saw the baby heart beat and also heard it. We now can see little arms and legs and it was basically dancing in there. I've never seen a baby at 9 weeks move that much but he/she was moving away. We watched for at least 5 mins it was lovely. Of course I'm a crybaby lol :haha: I cried!! I cried bc it's happening and I'm pass 8 weeks and we already have the surgery schedule (aug26 @ 10 am) but I have my 12 weeks appt Aug 19! I don't know it seems so unreal that I thought it would never happen but it is! Geez it's so many emotions with that!!

Time is flying school about to start for us again. Oh how is work going, I'm sure great. I'm so sorry I didn't get a chance to send those opks off, I have it all in the package I just have to go to the post office but of course I haven't been anywhere lately bc the morning sickness is that bad! But I'll be sure to do it this week I have DH home in the afternoons now that he are on orders in the mornings and he doesn't have to work his night job. How is your DH doing? 

:hugs: I miss getting on here talking with you! Oh here is a picture from the ultrasound I was 9 weeks and I'm 10 weeks and a day.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## bamluby

I'm so happy to hear about everything that has been going on with you! I've been thinking about you, and I'm glad to see that you and baby are doing well!

Oh my goodness, your last ultrasound picture is amazing! I can't believe how much bigger he/she looks in just two weeks! I can see the silhouette of the baby's little arms, legs, and head now!! :cloud9: How amazing!! Awww I bet it was incredible to see your little one dancing and wriggling around in there; I would cry too!! :cloud9: I am so happy for you! It truly warms my heart to see you with your healthy little one!

That is so crazy that your 12 week appointment is coming up! Can you believe it?! It's such a blessing. I am beyond excited for you, your DH, and your healthy little one! I'm also glad to hear that your surgery is scheduled and coming up soon! I know everything will go great! 

I'm sorry to hear that your morning sickness has still been pretty debilitating. You are almost to the second trimester though! I hope it starts to subside here in the next few weeks. :hugs: I didn't realize you had bad morning sickness with your son too; when did it start to let up when you were pregnant with him? Keep hanging in there! I know you are strong!

Anyway, I can't even express how happy I am for you! :hugs:

I know, it is hard to believe school will be starting for us soon! Are you ready? I feel like I have so much to get organized! As far as TTC goes for me, don't worry about not sending the opks off yet. I know you are busy and haven't been feeling well, so if you don't get around to it, that is totally fine!! I'm on CD23 right now. I'm not sure when/if I ovulated. I possibly Od yesterday, but I will have to see if my temps are still high for the next two days. :shrug: I'm not sure how I feel about my chances this month. It has been so busy, and I'm not sure if I DTD on the right days or if I really had O. Temping has been kind of a mess this month. Lol. 

Anyway, I was trying to keep my post short, but you know I'm not good at that. :haha: We are doing well here! Work is good for both of us! I love my job and the little ones I work with. Now I am just ready for my own. :cloud9: It was good to hear from you! I'm so glad to hear everything is going well on your end! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## PrayingMom

Yes it truly is amazing and a blessing, I just take a day at a time and try my best to enjoy each day. With my son the morning sickness went away around the second trimester like 15 or 16 weeks. So I know soon I'll be feel better and have energy. Oh it can be so bad we're I just sleep all day. 

I'm happy everything is going great on your end with work and your DH as well!! Oh I'm not ready yet I haven't went and got my books bc I've been feeling bad. I'm so unprepared but I'll get it together before then, I think my classes start the day before my surgery so I'll be sure to try to do some things cause I know the days after surgery I'll be in bed. 

I know I try to make my posts short but some how they end up longer :haha:
But I'm gong to lay down I'm feeling awful and I've been trying to ignore it but it's coming stronger. Also okay about the opks just let me know!!


----------



## bamluby

Hey! Sorry for the late reply; it's been a busy week! How is everything going with you? How are you feeling?

I am so glad that you have been taking every day as it comes and enjoying your pregnancy as much as possible! You are getting further and further along in your pregnancy, so I am hoping that second trimester brings you tons of energy and that the morning sickness dissipates. I'm sure you have days where you feel exhausted, but if you have the day off from work then definitely don't feel bad about taking the opportunity to sleep all day! I certainly would!. :hugs:

Ahhh I am not prepared for school either! I'm still in my summer lazy mode. How many classes are you going to be taking again? Are they on campus or online? Yes, I know that you and I will both get things more together in the next few weeks before school starts. Aww yes, I didn't even think about the fact that your surgery is scheduled around the first week of classes. At least you won't be swamped with too much schoolwork during the first week, so that way you can still get plenty of rest and time to heal after your surgery! :hugs:

As far as TTC goes, I am on CD29 today. I really don't know when or if I ovulated, because I haven't been very good at temping. I took a test two days ago to get it out of my system; it was negative as I expected. I'm going to try and wait it out a few more days to see if I have any signs of AF, and then I may take another test. So far, not much is happening with my body. :haha: Anyway, it's kind of a weird month as I haven't been paying much attention to my cycle. I guess I'll see where it goes! :shrug: Maybe, just maybe the lack of stress and thinking about TTC will help me get my BFP this month. Who knows. Lol.

Anyway, I apologize I have been so sporadic about getting on here. As always, I'm thinking about you and hoping you are doing well! I still hope to jump on the baby train with you soon!!! :hugs: I hope things are going great with you, baby, and your DH!


----------



## PrayingMom

Everything has been going good pregnacy wise. The morning sickness is still around. I promise I throw up everyday (tmi) at least once maybe twice or so. But other than that something new happen this week. I started having bad back pain. So last night I slept on the couch :haha: it was so much better for me. So I'm offically taking over the living room. My DH still slet in our bed, I'm pretty sure he got rest. When I sleep in the bed I toss and turn all night and in and out the bed all night, so I guess it was helpful for him. 

So my 12 weeks appt is Aug 19 at 9:45am, my mom and MIL are coming to this one because after that soon we will be finding out the gender and he doesn't want them to know yet. Then the surgery is the 26th. So maybe this is my last week of work until I go back for a check up after the surgery. 

So this is a new problem, well not a problem but a decide my DH and I are discussing. If I should go back to work 2 weeks after the surgery. My OB already said he doesn't want me doing anything but sitting at the most. So my job will cater to my needs but it like do I still want to?? Like I said it's only part time, as far as bills wise everything is taken care of from what we have saved and my school checks and he has lots of overtime coming up. So financially we are more than stable and all the baby needs will be well taken care of as well as ours. Ummm just a hard choice to make. If I do keep working all that money will go on the baby and me shopping like crazy and that is all. Sorry I'm rambling on and on. :wacko:

Well I think that's the best way to end up getting BFP by not stressing over it. The month I actually gave up and was looking forward to AF to show to go to the RE is when BFP happen to me. As always I know TTC is so stressful but I encourage you to relax and make your focus on something else. We will be bump buddies, I believe it!

School wise, I'm still not prepared at all. I have one book and I have to get the other one once my teacher tell us which one she will use. I am taking A&P 1 with the lab and 1 history class. So 2 classes and a lab. They are online and next semester classes are online it will be two classes and two labs, then after that I will start my nursing classes! I'm super excited about that and can't wait to finish!!!
How many classes are you taking??


----------



## bamluby

I am so glad to hear everything is going well with your pregnancy! Oh nooo, throwing up is the worst though, especially when it is that often! At least you know that everything is progressing as it should, it makes it all worth it! :hugs: Haha I'm sorry you've had to resort to sleeping on the couch for your back pain! I'm glad you found something that helps though! It was probably nice for you and DH to get some good nights of sleep. I always hear about those pregnancy body pillows, but I don't actually know how well they work or if they are worth the money. Keep hanging in there- it sounds like you are doing great with all things considered! everything!:happydance::hugs:

Oh my goodness, that is NEXT week! AHHH, that is so exciting!! I can't wait to see how much your little one has grown. :cloud9: That is so great that your mom and MIL are going to be there too. How special! Ohhh, that's right, you will be finding out the gender before long, huh?! I'm sure you are incredibly excited! Do you have any "instincts" about the gender? I'm sure you probably have mixed feelings going into the surgery; on one hand it is necessary and will help you and baby stay safe, but on the other hand, surgery is always daunting. I know you will do great though!! :hugs:

Hmm that is an interesting predicament about whether or not you want to go back to work. It's great that you have the decision knowing that things like finances will be covered either way. I think the decision is entirely yours to make. If you want to go back to work for awhile longer before the baby comes, then I say go for it. But if you feel like you are going to be busy enough with school and your pregnancy, then I say you should give yourself a break and not feel guilty about it at all. I think you should do whatever you want and whatever you think is best for you! I am sure your husband will support your decision no matter what you decide!! Keep me posted. I know it's not always an easy decision to make. 

Yes, I was SO good this month about not stressing about TTC (that is until this week). I had a major meltdown last night and couldn't stop crying. I was just worrying about EVERYTHING. I was worrying about my endometriosis getting worse the longer it takes, and hoping it won't take us years to conceive. I want to stay relaxed and let this happen naturally. I think my stress just caught up with me, and I needed a good cry. As always, DH was there to pick me up and help me look at things more rationally. Today is a new day. You are totally right though, I need to relax and focus on other things as much as possible. Thank you for your encouragement; sometimes I need that gentle reminder to not be a crazy person. :haha: :hugs:

I'm not prepared for school either, so don't feel bad! I seriously thought I had another two weeks, but nope it all starts a week from today. :dohh: I completely lost track of time! Ohh A&P- that will be interesting. Everyone I know that has taken that has loved it, but definitely admitted it was challenging. I know you will do great this semester. It sounds like you have a very balanced class load, and it will be good that you can rest at hope and work on schoolwork online! I'm excited for you to start your nursing classes in a few semesters. It is going to be a perfect fit for you! I'm taking 4 classes this semester (12 credits). A lot of it is actually clinical work though. I start seeing clients in three weeks, and then I will be running a group therapy session every friday. I will have a lot of case notes to do, but I really only have 2 classes that I will need to read and write papers for. I'm looking forward to it, but I still feel like it's starting too soon!

Anyway, sorry for the long post (again). It's always good to hear from you! :hugs:


----------



## PrayingMom

I came on here and wrote a very very long update and it got erased. So I'm uploading a video on my youtube so you can have the full details and my crazy past week.

I'm sorry you had a melt down a few days ago and I'm sure your DH made things so much better! So where are you now on your CDs?? Watch the video it's uploading now and then we will chat more, for I'm on permanent bed rest!! :hugs:


----------



## bamluby

Hey Brittany! I just got done watching your video. OH MY GOODNESS! I am sending you HUGE HUGE hugs right now. I will start out by thanking God for watching over you and baby! God is amazing, and he really does work in mysterious ways!

I am SO incredibly thankful that things have turned around for the better! I will continue to pray for you and your little one. What a scary, crazy week you've had! I am so sorry that you had to go through all that! Ugh- I can't believe the doctors at the ER. That is infuriating that they would even suggest medication to induce a miscarriage when your baby had a good heartbeat and everything! I am just speechless, but I am so glad that you went to your doctors office on Monday or Tuesday to get a second opinion. Anyway, I am SO thankful that you and your baby are OK! It is truly amazing that the bleeding and clot just disappeared and that your cervix was thicker by your second appointment. Words cannot explain how happy I am to hear that everything is ok now!:hugs:

Your baby is BEAUTIFUL! He/She has grown so much; it honestly warms my heart! The waving/saluting and the kicking are all so adorable! :cloud9:Thank you so much for sharing your video and ultrasound pictures. I hope everything went great with your surgery today! You are in my thoughts and prayers. Keep me posted on how you are doing. I am sure there will be some difficult moments in the next few months being confined to your house on permanent bed rest, but I also know that it is a great thing for the health and safety of you and your munchkin. It is great knowing that your husband and family are there with you to support you every step of the way. :hugs: You are such an amazing woman. I know I always say it, but you continue to amaze me with your strength. You are in my prayers always. Keep reminding yourself that this rollercoaster of a journey will all be worth it when you get to take your little one home in your arms. :cloud9:

I am so sorry that you have been through so much with the morning sickness and now everything this past week. I wish I could have been there by your side. If there is one thing I know, it is that your strength and faith in God will continue to help you during this journey. I'm sending tons of hugs and healing thoughts your way! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## PrayingMom

The surgery went great Friday. I am a little sore from the epidural they gave me. It was an experience. We've been doing good just a little sick today.
Thanks for the prayers and thoughts and :hugs: 
I have amazed myself on how well I've been handling it all. All I can say is God has been with us and I thank him daily. 

Although God has been with us, we did decide this will be our last pregnancy road unless God has other plans. So baby will be the only child. We decided because my body has been gong through soo much, I think it's a time out on it all!!! 

:hugs: I'll be on here regular now. How have you been???


----------



## bamluby

Hey!! I am SO sorry about taking so long to get back to you! It's been a crazy week trying to get back into my school schedule! 

I am so glad to hear that your surgery went well last Friday! Ouch, I bet you would be sore from the epidural! I hope you have had a good week recovering from the surgery, and I hope you are feeling even better now! How has your morning sickness been? About the same?

Yes, you really have been handling everything SO amazingly! You should definitely feel proud of your strength! I am so glad God is watching over you and your little one! :cloud9: When is your next scan? You get to find out the gender soon, right?! Ahhh it's so exciting!!

Also, I completely understand your decision for this to be your last pregnancy. Your body really has been through so much! Your sweet baby will be a blessing, and I know you and your husband will fill his/her life with unconditional love and support (just as much as your baby will fill your life with love!):cloud9: I'm so happy for the beautiful family you and your husband have created!

As for me, I'm doing fine. It has definitely been a frustrating cycle of TTC, and very emotional at times. I don't want to complain though. I keep reminding myself that it will happen when it happens. I am fed up with my long cycles though...I feel like my body is getting more irregular every month instead of getting more regular. I am on CD48 today, and I still haven't gotten full-blown AF. I have very lightly spotted for 4 days, and today I feel like AF might FINALLY show up. It's all been so weird. I had what I thought were really faint lines two weeks ago, but I chalked it up to faulty tests. I had a positive OPK on CD33, so I just don't know why I'm ovulating so late. I also have no idea how many tests I have wasted this cycle!!! :dohh: I've just been upset with my body, and I'm trying not to worry....but I definitely stress out when my cycles aren't "normal". I get scared that my endometriosis is coming back, and I get scared of infertility. I don't know. :cry: I said I wouldn't complain, and here I am complaining. Anyway, I have been trying to find an OB/GYN instead of my primary care physician...I think it will put my mind at ease to ask them if there is anything I can do to help regulate my cycles more. 

Sorry for blabbing again! I hope you and DH are doing well, and that you are keeping yourself entertained while you are on bedrest! How are classes going? You are in my thoughts, and I'm sending you all best wishes! :hugs:


----------



## PrayingMom

Sorry it's been so long!

Well my next appt did go great. But then things took a turn for the worst I had two big bleeds for the subchronic hemorrhage. So then I went to doctor and baby was still fine. This past Sunday I started cramping really bad, called my doctor he told be to take pain medicine and take it ease and if it worsen to go to emergency room. Monday Sept 8 I end up going to the er. Everything appeared fine baby was fine and heart beat was great then I was discharged. I got home and two hours later sharper cramps came and then I felt my water break. We went back to the er. I guess I mistakenly thought my contractions were cramps. I have painful periods so it all felt the same. Anyways I was in so much pain I was throwing up everywhere! They had to go in and cut the cerclage out bc there was no fluids around the baby. I felt so awful bc I knew the baby was suffering, the hemorrhage was so big it was pushing my poor baby. Then I had the baby. It's a GIRL! Born Sept 9th at 4 am! But I was on 15 weeks and 4 days and she had no chance of surviving. Then the horrific part, the placenta was still in me and I couldn't deliver it bc I was losing so much blood. They took me and did surgery and they had to do a blood transfer bc I lost tons and tons of blood. My DH thought I was dying, I felt like I was, I was light headed and my heart racing and so much. But we name her Taylor Brooklyn. We did get to hold her and it was heartbreaking bc she was bruised on her side for the hemorrhage pushing against her. 

I can't lie I am heartbroken and I don't know what to say nor know what to do. Our families are so heartbroken, I feel like I have the world on my shoulders and I'm trying to hold it all together myself. My DH is like he is done trying to have kids and I agreed at first and I think I only agreed bc of emotions I was feeling but it's just something in me that won't allow me to give up so easy. I look at it as it was totally unrelated to my cervix and that the cerclage did a great job holding everything in, it was that stupid hemorrhage that caused our lost. I just think right now we need a break and later down the road he may wanna talk about it. It just breaks my heart to think I can't give him his take home baby. I gave him a son and a daughter! I know he is heart broken and I'm so upset that I am hurting him! Im sorry about this awful rant! My emotions and thoughts are everywhere. 

Sorry this wasn't an cheerful post but I guess this is what we get is life, the good and bad! :hugs:


I'm glad that you are searching for and obgyn, they can more trained on things you and I are going through! I surely hope not that the endometriosis is not coming back. I will be praying that it isn't. Well I hate that you are having long cycles and AF is acting like she wants to come. Well I am here for you as always and I would love to stay around and see what happens for the both of us!!!

Here's to us and our future :babydust:


----------



## CocoMia

Bamluby - I bet you prob don't remember me but I came back into the boards tonight and just wanted to say hi and see how you're all getting on?

Take care

Mia x


----------



## bamluby

Brittany, I don't even know what to say! :nope: My heart and stomach just dropped to the floor reading your post. I am so incredibly sorry to hear about all of this. My eyes are flooded with tears, and my heart is so heavy.:cry: I wish I could hug you and cry with you. I can't even imagine everything you must be feeling and going through right now. The whole situation makes me so sad; the bleeding, the contractions, the blood transfusion, the mental and physical pain...and it saddens me the most to hear about you losing your sweet Taylor Brooklyn. I'm sure even with the bruises she was still beautiful!! I am glad you got the chance to hold her, but I so deeply wish she would have had the opportunity to go home and grow up with you and your husband. 

I wish I knew what to say to ease your heartbreak. My heart goes out to you, your husband, and your families. I am truly so so sorry for your loss. I know you are trying to hold it all together by yourself, but remember to lean on your loved ones. It may be difficult to talk about, but even if you need to sit in silence and simply receive love from your family and friends, I believe they will do their best to support you and be there for you. Be gentle with yourself, and take care of yourself. I know you are a strong woman, but I hope you never feel ashamed of asking your friends and loved ones for support. It sounds like it is a difficult time for you and your husband, especially when you start discussing future plans for more babies; give yourselves some time to process and grieve. I know you said you are worried about how you are hurting your husband, but try to remember it is NOT your fault! He knows it isn't your fault; you are a team. I hope you are able to lean on each other, as you always do. Be tender with one another, and snuggle a little tighter knowing you have each other to get through this. I am sending love, hugs, and prayers your way. 

I am deeply saddened that all of this has happened. I wish it were a bad dream. You and your husband are such wonderful, caring, amazing parents and individuals, and I am so sorry that you are going through all of this. 

:hugs: Please let me know if there is ANYTHING I can do. I apologize for not being on here for such a long time! I will do better at getting on here, especially to check-up and see how you are doing. HUGE HUGE hugs!


----------



## bamluby

Mia, I definitely remember you! How are you doing?! How has TTC been? Things have been fine for me, overall. I have been incredibly busy (and stressed!) with graduate school and work, but I suppose it helps me not obsess as much about TTC. I have been on here far less than I was this summer, but I'm trying to get on more often to see how people are doing! As for TTC, I'm still tracking ovulation and trying hard every month, but so far we haven't conceived again. How about things with you? 

It's nice to hear from you!


----------



## PrayingMom

Thank you for your kind words. 

Well honestly DH and I are in a great place mentally. We had a long conversation the other day and we were able to have heart to heart and have lots of cuddles. I actually had an doctor appt yesterday just to check to make sure my healing process is fine. I'm excite to say everything is fine and my dr is pleased that my body is recovering so well. He actually gave us the okay to go ahead to start try again after my six weeks is up. But DH and I aren't ready yet. We want to take some time for ourselves and then my classes online are very intense and requiring so much of me. I just have my plate full right now. But about the hemorrhage my dr said that it's one of those things that happen but it shouldn't happen again. But I can say I was relieved that it wasn't anything to do with my cervix and my doctor as well as myself is very confident that our next pregancy will be a sucess. :happy: but as of right now I just need to heal physically and mentally. 

I can honestly say I'm very proud of my DH and myself because with our son we didn't handle it the best and looking back I'm so sad that we were arguing and so mad and wasn't handling the situation well at all. But this time we are being there for each other, we are talking more and communicating which is the key. It is hard when he is at work because I miss him so much now, I guess because I'm feeling like I'm missing our daughter and then think about our son but I know they are in a much better place. I know it's normal to have that feeling like something is missing but with time and of course praying and time with DH I will be just fine. Our families have been great but I don't like nor want to talk about it with them because they don't understand because they aren't in our shoes and they try to give advice that I didn't ask for. 

But overall I'm just thankful that everything went well beacuse it could've been worst and we will try again in the future, its just that it took us a while to conceive but patience and being positive is the key. 

Well let me wrap this long post up. I will be on here checking often and still cheering. I can't say when we will start trying to again it may end up happening when we least expected it lol (wink wink) he been trying to BD lol.


----------



## bamluby

Honestly, you are the strongest person I know. Your attitude, faith, and hope continues to inspire me daily. I hope you realize how amazing you (and your husband!) are!! It's not easy to go through everything you have been through and still find peace and mental stability, but you continue to lean on each other for support and keep pushing forward. I don't know how you do it! I guess all you can do sometimes is take things one day at a time. Anyway, I'm blabbing, but I am happy to hear you are doing OK! I haven't been able to get on here much, but I've been worrying about you every day. 

I am glad to hear that your body is recovering, and that you and your husband have been so good at supporting and each other and communicating. I am also pleased to hear that the hemorrhaging is unlikely to happen again, and that it was unrelated to your cervix. That is definitely reassuring knowing that you will be able to have a healthy, full-term pregnancy when you and your husband decide it is time to start trying again. But yes, I agree that it is important to heal mentally and physically right now. I am so sorry again that you have had to go through so much pain. Your son and daughter will always be a big part of your life, as will your other little one, and you will always be their mom!!! 

I am glad you are feeling good about how you and your husband have been handling things and communicating, and leaning on each other; that is definitely something to be proud of!!! I know you are missing your daughter and son...I can't imagine how difficult that would be. It makes complete sense that you would feel like something is missing. The feeling is almost unexplainable; you prepare your mindset and physical environment to include your expanding family, and when you experience a loss it feels empty and like something is missing. I wish I could be more comforting during this time...it's hard to find the words. There are likely a lot of thoughts and feelings around missing your babies! I just want you to know that I am here for you if you need to process both your good days and your bad days!! :hugs: I understand that it can be difficult to talk to friends and family sometimes, so if you need a non-judgmental ear to listen without giving unwarranted advice, I am here to listen!!

I hope school is going well, even though it sounds like it has been extremely busy!!! I definitely know how that is right now! Ugh, this semester is kicking my butt. 

Anyway, you continue to be in my thoughts and prayers. I am glad to hear that you are doing well considering everything, but again, I am so incredibly sorry for your loss! I'm glad you are taking it easy and enjoying time with your DH. Keep me posted!! 

I know we will both have our families and bustling, loud households. Lol. Even when I have my doubts about my own TTC journey, I always try to reflect on your strength and positivity. It keeps me going! Life can be such a rollercoaster, but you and I will, along with our hubbys, just keep pushing forward and taking things one day at a time! :hugs:


----------



## PrayingMom

It brings so much joy to get on here and to read your posts. I tell my husband that it feels like I've known you for years. But in responses to what you said, yes we have to take it one day at a time. I sometimes do feel overwhelmed with everything. I have learned to be positive and of course my husband doesn't like to see me upset or sad so he always encouraging and always there to change my mood and remind me that our babies are watching us and doesn't want to see us sad. But what keep me uplifted the most is the fact that I love children so much and just the thought of having a baby that DH and I created and to watch him or her grown up and grow their own personalities and all the things we will get to do and just to watch my DH and our child bond together it warms my heart and bring tears to my eyes. I love that man to death and he is a great father so I have all that to look forward to soo can't help but to stay positive and to know that we will fill our home with little ones soon.

Well about TTC, it seem like it took forever to get pregnant and now we have to begin the process over again. Well I have 3 more weeks until my 6 weeks is up and then wait on my first AF. I plan to track O and hopefully my cycles regulated and I can keep tracking but if not I'll go back to my OB when we are ready to start again. Also since I know I do have PCOS I've been educating myself more on that so I can manage it better and I know that I need either clomid or Femara to help me ovulate since I don't on my own. So have you found an OB yet? And how have your cycles been?

About school, yes it's been kicking my butt too. It's very challenging and requires a lot of my time. But after this semester I'm taking a break for a year. I haven't been focus like I should because of what happen. So I decided to give myself a break and then also I'm in the process of getting a job that I work weekends 12hr shifts. Then DH got a promotion at his job. So now we are looking for houses and so when we start trying again we will have plenty of space. And we are saving for a new car too. So our plates are overfilled with things! Life!!!

Big hugs and again thank you so much for your words their always the perfect words that put a smile on my face and warms my heart!


----------



## bamluby

Aww it makes me so happy to hear that I can bring a smile or at least some sense of comfort. :hugs: It does feel like I've known you for years; I tell my husband that too. When I told him about your recent loss, he teared up too! So, he is sending you and your family positive thoughts as well!

Yes, one day at time. I honestly remind myself of that every day, especially on the days where I feel overwhelmed by life in general! You have SO much on your plate, so it would only make sense that you have days where you feel overwhelmed, even when you do have a positive attitude. It warms my heart the way that you talk about your husband, your babies, and your future together. I feel the same way about being over the moon excited and teary-eyed with happiness about the thought of having children with my husband and watching them grow up. You and I are pretty blessed to share the amazing love that we have with our husbands. :cloud9: I am so glad that you have him to help pick you up when you are feeling down, and vice versa. 

I think it is great that you are allowing yourself a break from school after this semester. I can only imagine how difficult it would be to concentrate on school right now! I think a break will be very helpful. You really do have a lot going on! I am happy to hear about your DH's promotion, and you being in the process of starting a new job! What will you be doing? Looking into a new house and car is also exciting! All great news :hugs: I know TTC is more of an emotional roller-coaster, but it also sounds like you have a good plan to let your body recover and start tracking your cycles again for when you are ready. I know it can feel disheartening to start the process over again; TTC is SO hard, and grieving a loss is even harder. I am glad you and your husband are taking the time to work on healing mentally and physically. You are both SO strong, and I know you will keep moving forward at whatever pace is best for you both. :hugs: 

As for me, TTC has still been a waiting game. I "found" an OB, but I have not made an appointment yet. I am not sure what my hesitation is...I think part of me is scared about not being able to get pregnant naturally, and I keep waiting and trying to see if I can prove myself wrong and get pregnant before going to an OB. I think I also would not know what to say or ask my OB? I feel like the doctor will just perceive me as impatient...which there is probably some truth in. My cycles have still been pretty long, but I don't know if that is what is making it "difficult" to get pregnant. I probably should make an appointment to at least get a blood panel done to make sure everything looks OK. My doctor told me to do this after my miscarriage, and I never did...maybe that would ease my mind. I don't even know what tests are on the blood panel. Haha. I'm at the end of my cycle right now (CD34), and I think I'm 8DPO but I haven't really been tracking well. I have been SO busy with school that I haven't really been thinking about TTC very much. I keep hoping and praying that it will happen, but I don't even know if we BDd enough. :dohh: Anyway, enough about my long, uneventful saga. :haha:

It is great to hear from you, as always!! :hugs: I'm always sending my best! Keep taking care of yourself (I know you are)! :) Our hopes and dreams will come true, we just have to keep taking things one day at a time and do what we can! :hugs:


----------



## PrayingMom

Thank you and your DH too for the best wishes and positive thoughts. But yes we are very blessed to have such wonderful men in our lives. I smile and light up thinking of it. 

Well the job will still in healthcare like what I do now but at a hospital and I'll be making more. I'm pretty excited, well to get out the house more than to sit around thinking and of course my mind goes in a million places. But even though we had downs our goods are coming and makes it easier to deal with. I do have my "rough" days but it's get better with time.

I'm glad that you found an ob. Well that will be a good idea to get blood work done first to check to make sure your levels (hormone levels) are correct. Then perhaps ask for an ultrasound to make sure your uterus lining is okay (for your endo) then explain your concern with your long cycles and concern that you may no be ovulating regularly (because your cycles are so long) these are all great beginning questions. Remember this is your body and they can only advise what you should do, the choice is yours and of course research when you get time and of course ask me and I'll do the research for you. I'm here as always. :hugs:


----------



## bamluby

:hugs: 

The job sounds great! I know you have been talking about getting into the hospital setting, so I think it will be a great fit for you! Yes, working can definitely be a good distraction too. I am glad to hear that all the good things in your life are helping you keep pushing through those rough days. I definitely know the feeling of having your mind racing with a million thoughts and emotions; it can be overwhelming! I know I always say this, but I'm always here to listen if you are having a rough day...and for the good days too, of course! :hugs: 

Thank you for the insight about what kinds of things I can bring up to my OB. I think sometimes I stress out so much about it that I can't think straight or even know where to begin with my concerns, so I greatly appreciate your input. I have to start the conversation somewhere, so I think you are right about that being a good first step! I actually wrote in my planner that I need to call the OB this week, so I'm going to make myself do it finally!! I always seem to get more stressed about TTC around this time of my cycle, because it is at this point where I start realizing once again that my cycles are creeping up on 40 days-long with no sign of a positive hpt. :nope: It's disheartening, which is why I am going to be proactive and make an appointment! :) Thank you again for your insight. Truly! It helps me take a step back from my situation and think more rationally. Lol. With that said, I am vowing to research information and call my doctor this week :)

I'm so glad we found each other!!! Someday, we are going to look back at this time in our life and be so grateful that we kept pushing through, and I know I will forever be thankful that I have had you through all the ups and downs of this journey.:hugs:


----------



## PrayingMom

I'm so glad that you are ready to take the next steps. I understand it can be so stressful, I've actually had some questions myself I want to ask my doctor. Before I go I will do so research first and then explain my concerns. I am toady 4 weeks past delivery and I have 2 weeks left before my six weeks is up. I'm starting to think AF will not show, my doctor said if it doesn't come by Nov1 to call him so we can do a check up. Well I already let him know that we have be tryingt not preventing so it's very well possible that I may be already pregnant again, if not we will just keep going with the flow. I do know this time whenever we do get pregnant we will not tell anyone, until I'm showing and people can tell. Only reason we wish to keep this from family and friends is because we don't want to be overwhelmed with everyone's concerns and advice. Of course I'll want to tell someone so I know I'll be telling you everything .

Well about work, I'm just waiting on them to call me so I can start the process. In the mean time I'm still at my other job, I do plan on staying here during the week and work the hospital on the weeks nights. DH is finally off on weekend morings and we have weekends mornings. We are going to buy bikes and on weekends we are going to get up and ride bikes. I'm excited to have more time with him. I get so spoil and I hate when Mondays come, lol we both are at work and all I want to do is be with him.

I'm praying and believing that one day soon we will be carrying our rainbow, take home, healthy babies. Those sweet little wiggles and giggles, those beautiful smiles and little snuggles and cuddles I can't wait to be a mom again and take my baby home with me for good. :baby: I do believe and have faith in this all for us.


----------



## bamluby

Yes, I'm glad to be taking the next step too. I completely broke down two nights ago about the fact that we still haven't conceived since my m/c. I truly thought I would be pregnant by what would have been my due date (late september/early october). DH let me cry for hours in his arms...he always worries when I let things bottle up and don't talk about it. It's been a while since we have had a long conversation about my fears surrounding TTC, so it was really nice to get everything off my chest. So yes, I'm ready to make an appointment and DH is 100% on board. 

I'm glad you are doing some research. I was trying to look into how long it takes for HCG to leave your system, but my research has been inconclusive so far. I did find that it is definitely possible to conceive right after a m/c though. Have you taken any hpts since your delivery? Keep me updated on what you find out. Being in limbo is difficult, so I hope you have your answers soon! :hugs: I completely understand wanting to wait to tell anyone when you and your DH get pregnant again. It is nice to know people care and are concerned, but I can definitely be overwhelming to have so many people get involved and give opinions. It will be nice to have it be an intimate experience between you and your husband for as long as you both choose. :hugs:

Aww it is great that you and your husband have been able to spend more time together on weekends. It sounds like your work schedules will fit nicely together, so you can enjoy some free time on weekend mornings riding bikes and hanging out. That sounds perfect! :cloud9: Lol I know what you mean about wishing Monday's would not come so fast! I love having at least some free time over the weekend to spend with my DH! 

I am praying and believing right there with you about one day taking home our healthy babies. I truly have faith that it will happen for us soon. And when it does, it will be magical and perfect! :cloud9: I look forward to it every single day. We are great mamas and we have amazing husbands who make excellent fathers...our families are going to be overflowing with love!!! :hugs::cloud9::happydance:


----------



## PrayingMom

Yes I understand that those dates are so important and we never forget about them. I had a small break down yesterday I would be 20 weeks and I was thinking of all the things we would've bought for her. But I'm happy that your DH was there to comfort you through the hard time. Also having those conversations are very important and much needed, I too always keep things bottled up and then when I try to express my feelings it's like a tornado lol. But we had a talk yesterday. I'm battling on wheather or not we should be actively try again or focus on working. I wanna work be I know I can't work like that while I'm pregnant. So of course my DH explains to me that I need to focus on what makes me happy, either way he is happy if I am. He told me that my focus also should be our household and family. He explained that if I wanna try again, then go ahead and let that be my focus getting a healthy happy baby here. I just wanna help financially to save, idk what I was thinking maybe fears was setting in and I was using that as an excuse. But I've offically made my mind up and whenever my first cycle comes then we will start again. 

Yeah I looked up how long the hcg levels stay in my system and it can take up to 3 weeks sometimes 4weeks. But I did take a test a week ago it was positive but now they are negative. So if my cycle doesn't come by Nov 1 which is 7 weeks almost 8 weeks past delivery then I'll take another test and if it's still negative I'll make appt to make sure nothing major is wrong. 


You are so right we will be great mothers and we have the best husbands/ soon to be dads again in the world. :hugs:


----------



## bamluby

Sorry for the late response, again!

Yes, those dates will forever be in our hearts and minds. I am sorry you were feeling down the other day when you thought about being 20 weeks along; that must be incredibly difficult. :cry: Walking through baby aisles is always bittersweet; I look forward to buying baby clothes, toys, and accessories, but I'm still waiting on that moment when I will have a child to buy them for. The time will come for both of us though. :hugs:

Those sensitive, emotional conversations are definitely difficult to have, but I agree that they are incredibly important. I am so glad we both have such amazing husbands that we can lean on and talk to about everything. I know it can be hard for them too, yet they always drop everything to make sure we are OK and happy. They are good, strong men :) I think it is so great that your husband is so supportive about whenever you think it is time to start trying, and it sounds like that will be next cycle!! I'm excited for you both! I know it is difficult to find the "right" time to start trying again after a loss, but the "right" time can be different for different couples. I am glad that you and your DH are on the same page and doing what feels right for you both! 

Has anything changed with your cycle since you last posted? I hope your body regulates quickly and you either get a new bfp or AF soon, so you don't have to be in limbo. My AF started a few days ago on CD42...so I believe I am CD4 now. I was bummed, of course, but I always try to go into each new cycle with a positive attitude and "new" start! Also, I made an appointment with an ob/gyn finally! Unfortunately it isn't until the 29th of this month, but I am still pleased that I am finally taking the step. 

Anyway, here we go again! I'm continuing to pray and stay positive about both of our journeys. :hugs: Take care!


----------



## PrayingMom

No nothing has changed on my cycle. It's been pretty weird I think I ovulated two days ago?? :shrug: I haven't been tracking my ovulation either so I don't know. But I had the fertile cm, this is a very first for me and also I had some ovary pain and dull headaches. I assume that is what is going on. I'm not over thinking it because we haven't bd or have time to. DH new job has him work crazy hours during the week and then his second job, and I've been doing a little overtime at my job. I'm still waiting on the new job, that process is taking so long and it usually does.

Anywho I'm so happy you have your appt. even though it is towards the end of the month at least you have your appt and all the new exciting are about to begin. My fingers are crossed and prayers are going up and I know everything will work out and all good news and soon a little baby will be all snuggled in. 

I'm thinking of you all :hug:


----------



## bamluby

That is good that you think you may have ovulated! I know you may not have BD much, but it is still a good sign that your body may be regulating itself on its own, especially considering you don't typically have fertile CM! I'll keep sending positive thoughts your way!

Goodness, it sounds like you and your DH have definitely been busy working! Will you still continue to have weekend mornings together with his two jobs? Ahh yes, starting a new job can definitely be a long process. Is it because of all the background checks, etc.? I hope it gets figured out soon for you! :hugs: 

Thank you for your positive thoughts. It always means a lot to me! :hugs: I keep trying to smile and move forward. I'm still a little nervous about my appointment, and I wish it was sooner; but I am also getting excited to finally talk to a doctor about everything. I can't wait until we both have our babies snuggled in tight; I truly believe they will be our take-home babies. :baby: :cloud9:

:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## PrayingMom

Oh yes we have been so busy and yes we still have our weekend mornings off together but he works at night at his second job. Yes it's the long background checks and among other things with physicals and all that good stuff. But it'll work out sooner or later, I'm just thankful I have a job at least. Although if I get either one of these jobs I applied for I will be thrilled because it's what I really want to do in life so it makes it that much more meaningful. 

I so understand how nervous you are about this appt. but so many great things are about to happen. All the unanswered questions and the unknown will be brought to light and soon enough little baby will be snuggled in tight. Oh yeah be sure to tell them how long you have been TTCing and everything, as much info as possible so they can better help and figure out it all. I'm actually excited and you are nervous :haha: but either way it all will be great. I need to schedule my six weeks check up today I probably wait until next week. I'm still trying to figure out if we should try naturally (but I don't ovulate so that could take several months ) or should we go ahead with femara or clomid. I'm unsure bc my first cycle isn't here I may decide once it arrives and then make an appt.

Anywho I'm happy to see all is well with the both of us!! Hope you and DH have a wonderful weekend!! :hugs:


----------



## bamluby

Oh good, well I am glad you have still had time to spend with your DH. I know we are similar in the way that we both like to spend as much time as possible with our husbands. :winkwink: My husband and I have both been crazy busy lately too...well his schedule is his "normal" busy, but school and work have been crazier than normal for me. I've had a lot of 10-12 hour days on campus. I started counseling clients this semester as part of my training, which has been amazing but has included much more time on case notes than I expected. Lol. I had two days off for fall "break" this week, and still ended up spending most of it studying. It was nice to have one night off to go out to dinner with DH though, and then we were able to take a long walk with our dog today. :)

I see the light at the end of the tunnel, and I am feeling positive about how things are going. I will be done with my master's program next summer, and I will finally be able to have a regular work schedule doing something I love! And I also hope we will be introducing a little one into the world around that time! :cloud9:

Lol, I am glad you are so excited about my appointment, because it makes me less nervous!!!:haha: Thank you for your support!I have a ton of information written down from my last few cycles, so I hope it will be helpful in figuring out our next step of TTC. Let me know when/if you decide to schedule your check-up. I understand you are trying to figure out whether or not your want to go "all-in" with trying and using clomid or just waiting to see if it occurs naturally. I hope it becomes more clear on what you want to do :hugs: I think either decision you make will be a positive route! You and your husband know your situation and feelings around everything better than anyone else, and your decision is what really matters! My guess is that your doctors will support whatever you want to do too! :hugs:

I am so glad to hear that you are doing well, and I look forward to hearing how things play out for both of us! I have nothing but high-hopes for us both moving forward. :hugs: I'm so happy to hear about your job possibilities, and see how excited you are about doing something that is so meaningful to you. That is what life is all about :hugs:

I hope you are having a great weekend as well! Talk to you soon! :happydance::flower::hugs:


----------



## bamluby

Hey lady! How have you been doing?! I've been thinking about you, and hoping you and your DH are doing well! I saw that you posted another video ; as I write this I am downloading a new Adobe Flash (or whatever it's called), because I haven't been able to view youtube videos for a week. So, I will hopefully get a chance to watch that in a few minutes once the download finishes! :) 

Anyway, I just wanted to check-in on you. Not a whole lot is new with me; I'm just truckin' along through my semester. I did have my OB/GYN appt. today. I will get my bloodwork done tomorrow, a pelvic ultrasound next week, and then we will discuss the results of everything at my appointment in two weeks. Not much to report otherwise! 

I hope you are doing well!:hugs:


----------



## PrayingMom

Hey! 

I'm so excited that you will be getting all this testing done in the next few days and in two week you will know for sure everything is just fine and then get pointed in the right direction. This is so exciting. I'm so happy for you!!

The same with me as far as school I been going alone and ready for this semester to end. I met with my advisor and she cleared me to register for Spring term. I'm excited steps closer to entering the nursing program.

Only thing new with me is I did schedule my 6 weeks check up and we agreed to wait to actively start trying again until Spring of next year. I think I mention this in my video. But it gives my body time to heal and start my workouts again. So we are okay with the choice we made, even though we are BD and not using any method of birth control or protection :wacko: owell if it happens before then, then it was ment to be.

The next big then is we found a house that is for rent that is 3 bedrooms 2bath. It's in our budget and it's SOOO much more space and also we can better prepare for a baby. The house is near my MIL(mother in law) and closer to both of our day jobs and my school. Also finally a back yard for my fur babies. We plan to stay there until I finish school and the option of buying the house is also there but we won't make any decisions until we are ready in a year or two. But in about two weeks we will get the keys and start this long process of packing and moving and unpacking. I'm so excited :happydance: 

Other than that nothing new and everything is good. I'm so happy everything is going good with you as well. I have a fun filled weekend this weekend a wedding to attend and my twin nieces 2nd birthday party. Hope your weekend is pleasurable for you!!! :hugs:


----------



## bamluby

Hey! I am so glad to hear you are doing well! I'm glad to hear that school is going well for you (aside from us both being busy!), and that you are cleared to register for your next semester! That is so exciting!! Yes, every day you are one step closer to the nursing program! :happydance:

I did have the chance to watch your video! Your strength continues to amaze me :hugs: Everything your doctor said about waiting for your cervix and body to heal up makes sense. I know it is a bummer to have to wait; I can't imagine. But like you said, if it happens before then it was meant to be! Is there any way for them to do a pelvic exam before spring to see how everything is healing or to determine if your cervix is gaining strength back after the cerlage? I'm not sure if it actually works that way...or if there is anyway to "see" if you heal quickly. You have an excellent doctor, so I know you are in good hands!

Oh my goodness, and I am SO happy that you found a house!! That is so awesome! It sounds perfect!:happydance: It sounds like you already signed the lease then? YAYYYY!! Moving is definitely a tiring process, but it sounds like this house has so much to offer in the way of space, finances, proximity, and a backyard!! I'm excited for you - congratulations! :happydance:

Thank you for your kind words and support; I am glad that I am finally getting things figured out. I did get my bloodwork back today. The lab emailed me my results, and even though I am not going over them with my doctor until my appointment in two weeks, I am still looking up the levels and doing research. So far the only thing that I am really concerned about is my progesterone levels. I am feeling pretty gutted actually. My progesterone levels were really low, only 1.3, so I definitely did not ovulate. I had an OPK that was SO close to positive the other day, and I was really hoping that maybe I ovulated, but I obviously did not. I'm trying not to cry, but I'm just so upset. For such a low level at CD21, I'm not even sure if it's even possible for late ovulation. It just makes me wonder how many cycles have potentially been annovulatory. My Ob/gyn did say that it sounded like it was very possible I haven't been ovulating since my OPKs never show a true positive, and my temps rarely show a clear thermal shift pattern. She wanted to look into PCOS and potentially doing another laparoscopy for my endo (which I would rather wait on). Ugh, I'm just sad. :cry: On the other hand, I have to remind myself that this is why I am getting everything checked out. I'm happy that I can move forward with my doctor's help and figure out a way to regulate my cycles. I will try to focus on the positive here, which is that I will finally have some answers instead of "wondering" each month. 

Anyway, I apologize for having a pity party over here. I just had to get that out; Now I can pick myself up and move forward! I am glad to hear things are going well with you. It sounds like you have a great weekend planned with the wedding and birthday party! Have an amazing time!!!!:hugs:


----------



## PrayingMom

Oh it's perfect timing with the house, we are just renting for now, We will sign the lease this week coming up. Before we move in we are going to paint and of course I'm a clean freak so I must clean even though they have already. Then we will start moving things over. We aren't in any rush bc our lease in our apartment in ending at the end of December so we have time. 

I'm happy you had a chance to watch the video. But the can check my cervix by measuring it on an pelvic ultrasound and determined by that. Of course he wants me to make an appointment before we begin trying again.

Also don't be upset about low progesterone, a few videos back I made a video about that. When I got checked mines were low. It's not that bad an easy fix, your doctor may suggest Clomid or Femara to take to make you ovulate just like me. It's so crazy we have so much in common and I can help you. So don't worry over the small stuff cause it's a easy fix. Now PCOS there is nothing we can do but to eat healthy and exercise, there is no way to regulate your cycles but birth control but that will be defeating the purpose bc your trying to get baby snuggled in tight. So what I did this last time was take bc for 1 month then clomid and it happen. So don't worry I'll be here for you every step of the way! I'm sooo excited!!! I can't wait to get you and baby things :happydance:

But keep me updated! :hugs:


----------



## bamluby

Awww yes, that all sounds great! That is really nice that your other lease doesn't end until december, so that you will have plenty of time to move everything. That will definitely make it easier and less stressful! Haha I am a clean freak too, so I know what you mean! Some property managers are great at cleaning out the house before someone moves in, but I have also rented houses where there were still personal belongings in the closet! I'm so happy for you though! It is great that you can rent for now, and have the possibility of renting-to-own if you find that is where you want to stay!

Oh that is great that they can keep an eye on how your body is healing! It sounds like there is potential for you to start trying before Spring if your cervix is measuring strong enough. Either way, it seems like you and your doctors have a great plan in place! :hugs: How are you doing otherwise? Have you been feeling OK emotionally? You're always in my prayers :hugs:

Thank you for helping me calm down and ease my mind! You're right, it can be an easy fix, and it is better to have answers in order to address the problem more effectively. I will have to look back at your old videos again; I went through some of our old posts yesterday too! We really do have a lot in common! It is nice to have someone understand and offer insight from their own experiences, so thank you :hugs: I woke up with a much more positive attitude today. I had a good cry yesterday and a good talk with DH, and I am ready to move forward. I will wait and see what the ultrasound goes, and when I talk to my doctor next I will see what I can start taking to help us conceive :baby: In other news, I think I may have gotten a positive opk this morning (I still can't tell!). I don't want to get too excited yet, but I would be happy to have late O rather than no O at all. I guess we'll see! 

Thank you again for always lifting my spirits! You always make me feel better and more optimistic! :hugs: I'm glad things are continuing to go well for you! We have a lot of exciting things ahead! :hugs:

Edit to add: I took another OPK with SMU and it was definitely positive! :)


----------



## PrayingMom

I'm so happy I can be apart of your journey and be here. It's okay to cry because that lets out all the stress and anxiety builted up inside. So now it's time to relax and just prepare because a baby is coming soon. Your always in my thoughts and prayers! How exciting a positive OPK. Start bding!! Yes you will have some insight once all your testing is done, I'm so excited!!

As for me, emotionally I'm just okay! That's truthfully!! I have good and bad days and I expect that. But it's so hard to stay positive and uplifted but some how I make myself smile and think that my babies wouldn't want me to be sad or upset and that keeps me going. It's especially hard because of all the holidays approaching and Christmas is my favorite and I wish I had my own to do all the fun things with. Yeah it's cool to borrow my nieces and nephews and little cousins but it's not the same :nope: not at all!!! DH and I are really big on Christmas we love decorating and doing all those things and of course buying gifts and stuff for kids but it does break my heart that we don't get to share that joy with our own. It's like everyone around has kids but us!!! So my DH over load his self with work and me I keep my head in the books to hide my feelings!! I know it will happen for us one day I just know it!!!

Sorry I just went on a rant!! But over all I'm holding in there for the most part, my storm will end soon and we will finally have our rainbow baby to love on!!! 

Also I'm pretty excited about moving and I went and picked out paint that we will be using and cleaning before we move! I'm more excited it's a backyard and I finally can watch my little babies(dogs) run free outside. I know they will love it!!

When is your ultrasound??

Look at this no sew blanket I made, next step is to sharping up my skills in sewing and make another one and move on to other baby items.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 47.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## bamluby

I'm so happy you have been here on my journey too, and I am happy to be on yours as well!:hugs:

You are right that crying is a nice, cathartic release! I've always been a big cryer lol, but I think it's healthy to let both positive and negative emotions out! But yes, I;m trying to sit back and relax because I have faith that I will eventually have my babies! I had my ultrasound yesterday! I don't technically get to hear about the results until my appointment next week with my OB, but the ultrasound tech was amazing and incredibly helpful in pointing things out on the scan. She said my endometrium or uterine lining (?) looked good, and said it seems like a comfy place for baby to implant. So I was very pleased about that! She asked if I had been diagnosed with PCOS, because she pointed out that I had numerous small follicles on my ovaries. We all suspected this would be the case, so I was not surprised. Honestly, I am feeling relieved to finally be figuring this all out! Anyway, I will be going over my bloodwork and ultrasound next Friday, but I was so thankful that the tech was at least able to give me some good information! Lastly, she said that there was some free-fluid (?) that could indicate that my OPKs were correct about me ovulating! We talked a lot and she suggested that I also ask my OB to put me on progesterone supplements (which I will definitely be doing!) Anyway, I am feeling optimistic about finally figuring things out, and I am even still holding onto hope for this cycle. I should be 3dpo according to my OPKs and BBT charting, but I am just trying to take things one day at a time :)

I am glad to hear about how you are doing. I know it can be so difficult to stay positive all the time! You do an amazing job at staying strong strong, but you are certainly allowed to have bad days or moments where you can not feel guilty for being upset. Holidays do tend to bring up a lot of emotions; I can definitely see why that would make you miss your babies and reflect on everything you have been through. Yes, it is amazing to spend time with family, friends, loved ones, and other little ones, but I understand yearning for your own babies! I can definitely relate! Last year I truly thought it would be our last Christmas without our own children, so it is definitely hard. As heartbreaking as it can be right now, I know that we will both get to share the joy of the holidays (and life in general) with our own children someday soon! I'm thinking of you and praying for you daily. You are certainly not ranting! If you ever have those days where you feel like you are trying to hide your feelings in your studies, feel free to get on here and let it all out! I will be here every step of your journey! I like the metaphor you used - we will definitely get through this storm, and on the other side there will be a beautiful rainbow! :hugs:

Also, your no sew blanket is beautiful!!! That is so special that you are planning on making all of those baby items! How fun! :cloud9: I would love to start doing something similar!

Anyway, I'm glad to hear from you! Keep me posted on how you are doing! I look forward to all of your new house adventures! What color of pain did you pick out?! YAYYYY such exciting new things ahead! :hugs:


----------



## PrayingMom

I'm super excited about your results!!! It sounds great and like everything is going to be just fine. Well besides the PCOS and that's not really bad. Some things I've learned about it is exercising and eating healthy are so important in order to manage it, also educating myself made it easy to manage it. Yes I totally agree about taking progesterone. It's amazing we have so many things in common, but at least I can give a little advice base on my experience. I'm happy once you speak with your OB you'll have detailed understanding and a plan set out for get baby snuggled in tight!!! How exciting. 

Well what's new with me is I did my interview at the hospital on Wednesday then Thursday they called with a job offer and Today I did paperwork and next week I'll be doing paperwork. Needless to says official start date is Dec 8!!! We get the keys in the morning to the house. The paint I picked out was for our room and we are going to do a accent (one wall) dark brown. Then the second bathroom it's going to be a light tan looking color, that bathroom is going to be a beach theme. Aww I have so many ideas for this house. I can't wait until we buy a house and get all my ideas out. I love this type of stuff, I'm a home body and I love for my house to look and smell a certain way (guess thay is that neat freak in me lol) 

Well how is school for you? Time is running out we should be finish with this semester soon. Then our spring semester we are starting in late January, it's kinda strange, how about you when do spring semester start for you??


----------



## bamluby

Thank you! I'm excited too! It definitely eases my mind to have answers and start being more proactive with my fertility and TTC journey. But yes, I will keep you posted with what my OB says at my appointment on Friday. I'm thankful that you can relate and share your experiences! I feel very hopeful that we will both be able to conceive again and deliver healthy, happy babies. :hugs: We will get there with time! 

Ahhh I am so happy to hear about your official job offer! YAYYYY! :happydance: That is so exciting! Congratulations! :happydance: It sounds like it will be an amazing experience; they will be lucky to have you! I look forward to hearing how your first week goes in December! So many great things coming up for you and DH! Congratulations on getting your house keys. The paint sounds beautiful; I sort of have a beach themed bathroom too! Aww I am the same way- I love making my house a "home." I look forward to buying a home too for that exact same reason! Haha we are so similar! DH and I also love gardening, and I can't wait to have a huge garden in our first home. We have a garden right now, but a lot of it is in big crates or pots so that we can take it with us :haha: Anyway, woo hoo, you are DH will have so much fun!

School is going well for me! I am slightly behind on looking for my internship placement for Spring and Summer semester. It's on my to-do list for this week. :haha: This semester seems to have flown by, it's crazy! How is school going for you? You have had a lot on your plate this semester. I start Spring Semester on January 12th I believe, which actually seems earlier than we usually start. Do you start the following week or two weeks later? Have you already determined which classes you are taking?


----------



## PrayingMom

Yes we will have our little ones soon. How exciting your appointment is Friday, I'll be looking forward to hearing great news and the a solution plan to mission get baby snuggled in tight. Yes being proactive will make all of the difference. I'm starting to take better charge of this PCOS with exercising and trying to have a balance diet well eat better. I've actuall been reading some things on green tea how much it helps, still doing a little more research on it first. 

Wow you internship is approaching soon. I bet your going to have so much fun and learn a lot. Well as for me school has been good. I'm almost done with this semester just 4 more assignments to do then it'll be over. Well school is starting later for me in the Spring on January 20th. 

Yes I love making our house a home for the time being until we are ready to buy. Then I'm so excited to put up of Christmas decor, well I said right after Thanksgiving. But we did a mini Christmas decor shopping over the weekend. I'm so excited Christmas is my favorite holiday lol can't you tell??

Thank you for your kind words. I am excited about a step closer to one of the careers. I say one of like I have many career ideas but my ultimate goal is to become a nurse and open my own daycare. Both of those goals are on my near future yayy :happydance: Well with this job I'll be a nursing assistant and work nights and weekends 12hr shifts but only 3 days a week and everything after is overtime. This is all great I trying to build savings that will be at least 3-5x our monthly bills.

Well enough rambling on and on. I'll be looking for an update on Friday. Enjoy your week!


----------



## bamluby

Yes, I will definitely keep you posted about what is discussed at my appointment on Friday. I think it is great that you are adjusting diet and exercise to help take charge of the PCOS! I am definitely trying to do the same. Sometimes I think it's hard to change everything all at once, but I am trying to make small steps like taking the stairs to my classes on the 4th floor, etc. :haha: Ohhh yes, green tea is very healthy for you! I don't know all of the benefits either, but I know it can be good in many ways! 

Wow, four assignments left for you!! That is great! You are SO close! Then you can enjoy a long, lovely break before starting back in late January! :happydance: I am glad school is going well for you! I got a lead on an internship! I talked to the supervisor yesterday, and sent him my resume and application. I don't want to get too excited in case I don't get it, but it sounds like an amazing opportunity. I would be doing play therapy with kids between 3 and 13 years old. Essentially, I would take them to a play room with sand trays, clay, games, blocks, costumes, any many other toys. Kids obviously can't sit in a chair and talk to a therapist for an hours, so playing helps them stay engaged while expressing their thoughts and emotions and doing therapy. I would be doing one-on-one play therapy, as well as running small groups. Ahhhh it would be SO great! I guess we'll see though! Fingers crossed. 

That is great that you went out and got some christmas decorations! It's never too early. Awww, I love Christmas too!! I love this time of year, because I associate it with being surrounded my family and loved ones :cloud9:

Aww yes, you are closer and closer to achieving your overarching goals everyday! Everything you are doing right now is helping you get there! You have a huge heart, and you truly will be an amazing nurse and own a great daycare. Your new job sounds great for you; it sounds like it will keep you busy. That will be nice to only work three days though, and have the flexibility of saving up for bills and creating a home for :baby:.

I'm so happy for you!:hugs: I hope you enjoy your week too!


----------



## PrayingMom

It's Friday ahhhh how excited are you? Can't you tell I'm so excited for you. I pray everything is just fine and a simple fix. I wish you didn't have PCOS but i do hope it's only that (hope that makes sense) because PCOS is a kind of a easy fix because it's only hormonal and clomid or femara is easy fix. I'll just be waiting :haha: 

Well I've been doing some research on my free time and I've came up with I think I want to get the trans abdominal cerclage. It is a cerclage that is placed in before you get pregnant, it's at the upper part of your cervix the part that's in your stomach. So once I get that I would have to have a c section when it time to deliver. This isn't set in stone yet, but if we do decide to do this, I will be trying to do this in March and then we start TTC around late Sept next year. Some reasons I feel strongly about this is because I won't have to do surgery while I am pregnant again and it is a stronger hold and it's further up on my cervix. I've read SOOO many sucess stories more than having the cervical cerclage. Plus I won't be on bed rest. I would love to enjoy my pregnancies and have a little confidence knowing I can go out and enjoy my pregnancy and shop and take maternity pictures and all the things I in vision. However I'll let you know when we make a decision on that. 


I pray everything is just fine with you. I'm waiting, I'm so excited. So if everything. Is fine will you guys start TTCing again or take clomid or femara??


----------



## bamluby

Hey! Sorry for the late update! I got called into work early on Friday, so I had to rush from my appointment straight to work until pretty late, then I worked 15 hours yesterday and had to be back again at 8am this morning to work. I'm exhausted! Between school and work this week, almost every one of my days is at least 12 hours away from home. The semester is almost over though!

Ok...so my appointment was interesting. For how much research I do on all of this, my Ob/gyn brought up several "new" things that I am not familiar with. She actually did not mention anything about polycystic ovaries, so I had to ask. A different doctor wrote up my "report" and viewed my scan and did not indicate anything about this, so after I told my doctor that the ultrasound tech indicated it looked like I had polycystic ovaries she said she was going to look into it again (because that is what my OB thought was going on to begin with). So I guess that is still up in the air. Maybe the tech was wrong, or maybe the other doctor did not think they were bad enough to note? I'm not sure. The other results: there was something that appeared to look like a polyp inside of my uterus. As a result, they have scheduled a sonohysterography. She said that the transvaginal ultrasound looks around the outside of the uterus, and the sonohysterography will be able to have a better look inside of the uterus (because they will go up through my cervix with a microscope). This is scheduled the second week of December, and they will either biopsy it then or schedule a hysteroscopy to remove the polyp if that is what it is. Most of these polyps are non-cancerous, and she did not seem too concerned other than it could make it difficult for an embryo to implant so we may want to take care of it. The next thing she mentioned is that I had an arcuate uterus (slightly heart-shaped, but not as drastic). Again, she did not seem too concerned about this affecting my ability to get pregnant but I also did not ask enough questions because this was all new news to me! I looked it up briefly and starting freaking out about increased rates of miscarriage and pre-term labor, so I had to step away from the computer. :dohh: I'm sure it will be fine, and I will continue to research this more. UGH anyway, sorry for information overload. I'm trying not to stress too much, because my OB seemed optimistic about helping me get everything figured out. We will continue trying for now and see what happens! I will say that I am feeling pretty defeated though this cycle; I've gotten negative hpts and started spotting today.

Anyway, enough about me. I am so excited to hear about the new developments in your TTC journey! I know very little about a trans abdominal cerlage v. a regular cerclage, but it definitely sounds like a great thing to consider! Does the abdominal cerclage still have to be taken out towards the end of a pregnancy? I will look into it some more too, but it honestly warms my heart thinking about you being able to have the pregnancy you always imagined by not having to spend time on bed rest and being able to enjoy your pregnancy to the fullest! :cloud9: Awww I can't wait to hear more about it, and do more research about it! Whatever decision you decide, I know it will be what is best for you. We are on this crazy journey together, and I remind myself everyday that we have the strength to keep going and that we will undoubtedly have our healthy babies before we know it! 

Thank you so much for your continued support! Sometimes I honestly don't know what I would do without you! It has been so nice to be able to talk about my dreams, fears, and everything in between with someone who is on the same page. :hugs:You are in my thoughts and prayers, always! I have so much faith in the fact that our dreams will come true. We just have to keep taking things one day at a time.


----------



## PrayingMom

:hugs: everything is going to be just fine! I know all of this is so new to you, I have to do a little research myself to get a full understanding of it all. But I do know this girl I watched on YouTube had a heart shape uterus, but hers was almost completely down the middle and she had a healthy baby boy. I know everyone is different but I most definitely know that God will bless us both again to become pregnant and go on full term to deliver health babies! I also need to do a little more research on the polyps. But since your doctor didnt seem to concern then that means good right? I think so and yes lets stay positive about it all. I'm always here every step of the way.

Oh I'm sorry this past week has been super busy and crazy stressful. But like you said it will be over with in no time. Yes school is almost over :happydance: all that work you've been doing, you need a break from school so Thanksgiving should be good and Christmas will be perfect!!

Well with the trans abdoiminal cerclage it is put in permanently and I'll have it forever. It's for future pregnancies as well. So I feel good about it. I do feel kinda sad because I wanted an all natrual, no medicine delivery. But I have no choice but to have a c section. But at least I know what the feeling is like to give birth. With my son I had no pain meds, with my daughter I did (I was in terrible pain)! But either way I just pray that God see this in his plans and allow everything to work out!! 

I'm praying for us and your in my thoughts! I'll be doing some research all day tomorrow! :hugs:


----------



## PrayingMom

I know it's been so long since we both posted. 

But how are you??

With me, we finally are all moved into the house. I started my new job today. And I'm on the getting everything in order to get the transabdominal cerclage in the beginning of next year. I started birth control Friday because my cycle never came after the delivery of Taylor. So everything is working towards us starting to TTC after the cerclage is in.

I hope everything is well with you. I know work and school has consumed us both. My last day in school for the semester is Wednesday. Hopefully you'll be finishing up and have a break soon.


----------



## bamluby

Hey!!! Oh my goodness, I can't believe it's been almost a month since I've been on here! I'm so sorry! I kept meaning to get on here to see how you were doing, but I had no idea it had actually been so long! School definitely has been consuming, hasn't it?

I'm so glad to hear things are going well for you and that you are wrapping up the last week of your semester! Congratulations on being moved into the next house; that is so exciting that you get to spend the holidays in your new home! :happydance: Awww and how is the new job?! I hope it is going great so far! I look forward to hearing all about it! I'm sorry to hear that your cycle never came. I am glad to hear that you are getting it figured out in order to regulate your cycles. Are you looking forward to TTC again in the new year after you get your transabdominal cerclage? I pray that everything continues to go well, and that you conceive quickly and of course have a healthy, full-term pregnancy! 

Things are going well for me! I finished classes last Friday and then I just had a paper to write over the weekend, then I flew out to South Carolina on Saturday to spend some time with my family! It was great to see my Dad, siblings, and of course my sweet nephews and niece who gave me plenty of cuddles. My heart literally overflows with joy when I get to be with family. Anyway, I had SO much work at the end of the semester, then it was intensified with my trying to get as much of it done as possible before going out of town. My Winter Break has officially started though! I got back home yesterday, so today I spent the day finally catching up on sleep! Lol.


PrayingMom said:


> I know it's been so long since we both posted.
> 
> It definitely sounds like the last few weeks has been crazy for us both! I'm sorry again for being MIA! Oh and I just realized it is Thursday, so now you are done with school too!!! YAYYY! I hope everything went well finishing up the semester, and I hope you are able to get some good rest and relaxation now! :hugs:


----------



## PrayingMom

Yes school as been really time consuming! Thankfully we are both done and able to enjoy our break.

Ohhh how wonderful was it to visit your family. I'm so happy you were able to enjoy your family. I bet those cuddles was the best. I had my nieces and nephews over this past weekend. They saw the Christmas tree and presents for them and was so excited. 

This is going to sound strange, but I'm looking foward to TTC but I'm not. Well because I started this job and I love it. I'm finally living life again and not so consumed on having a baby. I think not focusing on it will be the key. But even though I'm not TTC right now, I am preparing my body for a baby. We have the date set for February26 is when we will travel to Chicago to get the TAC (transabdominal cerclage). I actually had my phone consultation yesterday it was an hour long. All my questions were answered plus more. I'm overly positive this will be my key to getting my baby here. Good news is I won't be on bedrest I can continue working but I'll have to have a scheduled c section. I'm pretty excited about that, he told me we have a 98-99% chance of going full terms= meaning 37+ weeks! Those high numbers made me very happy!!

Well enough of that. Did you ever go back for your results, I remember it was more testing, I'll have to go back and read what you previous post.

Anywho, it's almost time for Christmas!!! This is the best holiday ever! It truly is the most wonderful time of the year. What do you have plan for Christmas?? Us, first all the little kids will spend the night Christmas eve to bake cookies for Santa and watch movies then Christmas we are having family over for breakfast and opening gifts, movies and games then dinner. We bought all the little kids gifts this year. We also donated to Make A Wish foundation, I just want all the little kids be happy and surprise. I can't wait to be a mommy and do all these things with my babies!


----------



## bamluby

Yes, as much as we both love school, we are in need of a much deserved holiday break! :hugs:

It really was wonderful to visit with family! It's been 2 1/2 years since my siblings and dad have all been together! Ohhh yes, I was such a proud auntie to be able to love on and spoil the little ones. How fun that you were able to have your nieces and nephews over recently too! This really is the best time of year, I love seeing how thrilled little kids get about Christmas!:cloud9:

Aww no, it definitely makes sense that you are both looking forward to it and not looking forward to it. I don't think that is strange at all! TTC is "fun" at first, but it is so emotionally draining month after month when we are focused on all of the details of our cycles. I totally understand where you are coming from! You have been through so much, and I agree that not focusing on it so much will allow you to enjoy all of the other exciting things you have going on in your life right now! I'm trying to find a balance of not obsessing over TTC, but also making sure I am tracking O enough to BD at the right time (which I don't think we did this past month because I was so busy with other things). I know it will happen for us both, but I agree that we should live life to the fullest in the meantime! :hugs: I am SO glad to hear that you love your new job! YAYYY, all your hard work has paid off! You are going to do such an amazing job!

Goodness, I did not realize you were going to Chicago for the TA cerclage!
That is coming up soon! :happy dance: Ohhh it makes me SO happy to hear that you had a good consultation. The procedure sounds like it will be such a great thing for you! I am so glad that you will be able to enjoy your pregnancy without being on bedrest, and the numbers regarding your likelihood to carry your baby to full-term are incredible!!! I am beyond excited and happy for you! I 

I can't remember what I posted most recently about my results. I don't think I have had anything new to report after getting my bloodwork and past scan (low progesterone; heart-shaped uterus, and possible uterine polyp). I go in this tuesday to get my next "scan", where they fill up my uterus with fluid then go up through my cervix to scan the inside of my uterus. If they confirm a polyp, we will likely schedule a surgery to get it removed since this can affect an embryos chance of implanting. So I guess I should have more information on Tuesday!

Anyway, yes it's almost Christmas! I am SO thrilled. Our Christmas lights are up, but we haven't had a chance to put up our tree and indoor decorations since I've been home! I think we will do that this weekend. Aww your Christmas plans sound wonderful! Baking cookies with the little ones, and then waking up the next morning to spend the day with family sounds like so much fun! That's the best part of the holidays-being with family and basking in the Christmas joy! :happydance: That is so sweet that you were able to donate to Make a Wish foundation - it is such a great organization! As far as our Christmas plans, we will be traveling to Colorado to visit my in-laws and mom! The drive is long, but it is always nice to be "home" for the holidays! :)

I can't wait to be a mommy and do all of these things with my kids too! :cloud9: This really is the most wonderful time of the year. I just love it! Life is good, and I have a great feeling about what the new year will bring for both of us and our families! :hugs:


----------



## bamluby

Hey!

I hope you had a very Merry Christmas with your husband and family! I just wanted to drop by and wish you a Happy New Year too! I am looking forward to all of the wonderful things that I believe are awaiting us in the new year!:hugs:


----------



## PrayingMom

Hey, my Christmas was wonderful and Im sure your was too. News Years we did nothing Ive been a little sick for the past two weeks. Needless to say Im feeling a little better. 

I agree so many things are going to happen for us this year. Im excited for the surgery that is approaching very soon. Then we will be TTC again. Im over the moon happy to know that this is the year we will finally bring our rainbow baby home. Im very confident and I am staying positive and of course praying about everything. 

Im looking at the dates and I haven't been on here and forever. Well parts of it because once we moved we had to get our internet transferred over. I know that is no excuse. I will be better on getting on here better. Now I will tell you it probably will be late at night when I do. I work 12hrs shifts 7p to 7a so during the day I try to sleep. 

Going back reading our post, what happen with your appointment on that Tuesday with your scan? I hope all good things, let me know asap. :hugs:


----------



## bamluby

First of all, don't ever worry about not responding for a while! I know you are busy, and I'm not one to ever take things like that personally. I know we are both busy with work, school, and life. I have certainly been missing from the boards for weeks at a time during school, so I totally understand! That's the nice thing about friends-when you can pick up where you left off, no matter how long it has been. :hugs: 

I'm so glad to hear that you had a good Christmas! I am sorry that you have been feeling sick though. Boo! I've had a bug for a few weeks too! It's just that time of year, unfortunately. 

I am so excited for you to start TTC again too! I have high hopes that your surgery will be incredibly successful. I also feel very similarly as you about believing that this will be the year we get to bring our rainbow babies home! I'm praying for us both, as always! 

That's right, I never updated on my last appointment. Well the good news is that they actually could not find the polyp they *thought* they saw on the previous scan. The procedure itself was actually more painful than I was expecting though. After they injected the saline solution into my uterus to inflate it, I started cramping really badly. The drive home seemed like the longest drive of my life. I almost had to call someone to come pick me up; I was in so much pain and incredibly nauseas. The second I got home, I got sick then laid on the couch for the rest of the day. Anyway, that's not important really. Lol. I thought they were going to call me for a follow-up appointment, but I suppose I should be the one calling them to make an appointment for what our next step is. I'm glad that they didn't find anything, but I still don't have any real answers about why we haven't been able to conceive again. 

I would still like to try clomid to regulate my cycles. They have still been long. Maybe next cycle. I am feeling confident about this cycle though actually. I thought I missed O, but then I got a positive OPK yesterday and we have been DTD! Fingers crossed that we at least have our timing right this month. If I got pregnant this cycle I would have the same due date as last time (October 1st). Can't believe it's been almost a year since my early m/c. 

Anyway, I hope you are still enjoying work!! It sounds like busy hours, but I hope it is going great! It's always good to hear from you. I'm sending my best to you and your DH! It's going to be our year! :hugs:


----------



## PrayingMom

That's great news that they found nothing!! Yayy so exciting. I am so confident that this year is our year! Year of baby making then baby home in our arms healthy and happy!!

So I read that you said that you caught ovulation this cycle, so how many dpo days are you? Oh my goodness I pray that God bless your family with a precious little baby!! I'm so excited!!!

As for me, just waiting on my surgery date to get here. I already have my leave put in and we are booking the hotel this week. I have 32days left lol, I'm counting down and I have only 12 days to work then I'll be out on leave for a month. I've been actually debating if I go back to that job or not, only because it's physically demanding and I can't work there pregnant, well I could but I'm not. So Ive been seeing can I get transferred into a secretary position or find another job. So I have an appointment with my OB on the 11th to discuss the surgery and about is TTC after surgery and all that high risk stuff. I'm looking forward to that conversation, I already have my questions ready!!

Other news school has started and I'm getting more excited as I'll be entering into the Nursing clinicals in Spring of next year then that's 16 months of classes and clinicals and interships. I also got another car, Chevy Cruze 2012, it was much needed my old car has been paid off a little over 3 years and it was great not having a car note but, we know we are going to have a baby this year and I needed a more reliable car. My DH truck is fine but my poor little car needs some work and I don't feel confident driving it while pregnant or with a baby, my pregnancy DH and I switched cars. Anyways I'm ranting..

So I've started some baby buys. I hope that doesn't sound crazy but, I'm a strong believer in speak what you want to existence as God told us to and pray about everything and let him handle it all. So I went to walmart and they had a small baby clearance sale and I bought a play yard (play pin) idk what people call them. It has the newborn thing for baby to sleep in and also has a little storage thing for diapers and stuff build on the side But it's dark gray, light gray and baby blue. I think it's pretty gender neutral, I would put my baby boy or girl in it. I also bought some more bottles, although I want to exclusively breast feed, I do want at some point to allow my DH and other family members feed the baby for whenever I'm not around so bottles I got. I also got storage bags for the breast milk. I got a blanket that's white and gray chervon pattern. I want to buy two other things and I won't shop until after babyshower. I've been eyeing this black Michael kors diaper bag, ( I'm a purse freak) so I figure I could get this diaper bag so I won't have to carry a purse and diaper bag. I'll put a picture below. I think it's stylish for a mommy like myself lol. The second thing I want to get is the breast pump I want. I know my family will get the one I want but I want to buy it myself. I also read that your insurance will now pay for you to have one, not sure how true that is but if it is then I'll have two, one for at home and the other to keep in my car for emergencies. 

Feels like I'm rambling on and on but I'm so excited for us and I continue to pray for us in during this emotional time!! :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## bamluby

Aww I am so happy to hear how well you are doing! Reading your posts always brings a smile to my face. I love that you are buying baby things and getting everything ready; I don't think it's crazy, because I believe whole-heartedly that this is the year we will conceive the babies we will get to take home with us! :cloud9:

Ahh I can't believe how quickly your surgery is coming up! I am so excited for you! I will be praying that the procedure goes well and that your recovery is quick and easy! I am glad you will have time off work to rest and heal. I am so excited to hear about how your appointment goes with your OB on the 11th too! YAYY back to TTC again. I hope the wait will be short for both of us, and that we will finally get to be bump buddies. :happydance:

I completely understand what you mean about your job being physically demanding, and weighing whether or not it is something you will continue doing when you are pregnant. I have the exact same concerns about my job too actually. It's possible that I will just cut back to two of the short weekend shifts, but I don't think I will want to put myself through the stress or energy it takes to work a 14 hour-day. Taking care of ourselves during this time is important, so it definitely gives us both something to think about. I have a good feeling it will all work out how it is supposed to. Keep me updated on your other potential job positions. 

As far as TTC for me, I did catch ovulation last month, but AF eventually came. It was still a long cycle, but I didn't have any break-through bleeding until a day before AF; that is good at least. Obviously every month AF comes, I hide under my covers and cry for three days. But then every month, I pick myself up again and try to be positive and give the next cycle my all. This last cycle was particularly hard because my miscarriage was a year ago, and I was just feeling down about how long it has been without conceiving. With that said, it is CD14 today. I started using my OPKs, but I don't really expect O for another week or so. I just keep hoping and praying that it will happen soon! I'm staying positive!

Anyway, I am SO glad to hear about all of your exciting news! New car, new baby things (EEK!), and another semester in the works! Ahh, so many great things! Congratulations on it all; it definitely feels good to have reliable transportation ready for when your baby comes, and all the new baby items sound adorable!!!! Ps. LOVE the Michael Kors bag. It's perfect!

I could probably go on and on about everything and nothing, but I've already written a lot for now :haha: This is going to be a great year for us, and I could not be more thrilled for all of our new adventures! :hugs:


----------



## PrayingMom

Ohh boo for AF. Umm I wonder why you have such long cycles? Did you ever make the appointment to talk about possible using clomid or anything like that? I'm sure we will get to the bottom of this. Well with me asking so many question to ask your OB. 

Anywho I had my interview with the school on Wednesday. I'm now just waiting on the job offer. I'm pretty such and confident I got the job. Plus it's a sit down job and I'll make more money. Anyways I got my wisdom teeth pulled out Friday. Well I had to bc they were bothering me while I was pregnant. And I also read if they get effected it can cause miscarriages, preterm labor and other things. So after reading that I set up the appointment to get these suckers out. But my face is so swollen and hurts so bad right now. But it's a must for myself and my soon to be baby love.

It's possible I might have to push my surgery back, insurance issues, nothing major, it's really a quick fix but they are so slow I don't know if they'll have time to fix it. Hopefully by this week coming up it'll be fixed. If not I'll try for Spring Break or maybe Summer time. I hope I don't have to wait that long. It's all in Gods hands.

Oh yeah I found the diaper bag and for a much cheaper price on the navy base last weekend. I only paid 170 vs paying 350 out the stores. Also I have a question, have you ever heard of Vera Bradley? And do you like those types of bags??

Well long store now I need to cut it short and go back to sleep it is 3:50 in the morning. Well good morning/night!!!


----------



## bamluby

Oh nooo, my last message did not post from days ago!! :dohh:Ugh, I'm so sad now!!! I know my internet timed-out, but once I refreshed the page it took me back to submit again? Boo, I'm sorry! Anyway, let me try to recap!:

It is definitely always difficult when AF arrives. My last cycle was a few days shorter (only 36 days!), and this cycle I even ovulated two days earlier than last!:happydance: I keep telling myself to make another appointment, but I think I am debating whether or not to go back to my OB or make an appointment with a RE to get my hormone levels figured out. That is why I'm lucky to have your expertise in helping me figure out what is important to ask my doctors!!! :hugs:

What is more important to note though is that I am 6DPO, and this cycle has been the most promising and normal one I have had in the last year! My BBT chart clearly showed ovulation (which it often does not), and it lined up perfectly with my positive OPK and BD! I also took evening primrose oil before O, had more fertile CM than usual, and had a relaxing full-body massage the day before O (which is supposed to be good for infertility). I had very light pink spotting this morning too, but I am trying to not read too much into that. 

Anyway, congratulations on your interview! Have you heard anything back yet?! I think it is great that you are thinking ahead; the job sounds like it would be perfect for fitting it with your future plans. Keep me posted, you are in my prayers! Also, how are your wisdom teeth feeling now?! I hope you have been able to heal quickly. It's interesting how much our teeth/mouths play into our health! I think that's a great thing that you got them out if they were bothering you. It's definitely not fun getting them out (I got mine out at 20), but hopefully you ate plenty of ice cream, applesauce, and easy-mac. :)

I am so sorry to hear that you may have to push your surgery back. I definitely know how complicated it can be to deal with insurance companies. As you mentioned, it is all in God's hands. I hope they will get it figure out sooner than later, so you can have your surgery and start trying to conceive your take-home rainbow!:hugs::flower::happydance:

That is amazing that you found the Michael Kors diaper bag for such a great price!!! Aww it warms my heart that you are getting ready for your baby! Yes, I have heard of Vera Bradley! Those are also great bags! I actually see ads for them on my Facebook feed all the time. 

OK, crossing my fingers that this posts! Lol. I hope you are doing well, and look forward to hearing from you soon! :hugs:


----------



## PrayingMom

Just reading what you said got me so excited, just that little bit sounds very promising. Well hopefully you get a BFP and dont have to to make an appointment with an RE. Well 6dpo well I guess today will be 8dpo, how exciting. 

Well my wisdom teeth are so much better, I am finally able to eat. It took longer than I thought for them to heal but they are better. Yes I had the date for the surgery moved back to March 19. That date is perfect it will be Spring Break for our school systems. Im excited. Well I did get the job I do orientation next week, and we pretty much have everything figured out and sorted out. Now my wait begins, 29 days until my surgery date and then we are immediately trying after the surgery. So I know i will have to take birth control to induce my cycle, so I plan to take it the day after the surgery, so fingers crossed for it all.

Well your in my thoughts and prayers. Ill be thinking about you and waiting until you announce you BFP... :happydance:

I have so things in mind to do when you announce, you know my day is wrapped around making and buying baby items. LOL..


----------



## nmv

Hello ladies! :)

I have unpredictable cycles too, and it get so incredibly frustrating...
This month, however, I tried a different approach...and SOMEthing has WORKED!!!
I had the best EWCM EVER!...stretched 4 INCHES!!!!!!!!!...and the strongest positives I've ever seen on OPKs! :wohoo:

I thought this would be a good place to share the combo I used this go around. 

My Adjustments:
1) I cut down on sugar!! (NO soda)
2) Ate more organic, whole foods
3) FertiliTea
4) Fish Oil
5) Evening Primrose Oil (until ovulation confirmed)
6) Royal Jelly, Bee Propolis, Bee Pollen combo, in honey (Alive Bee Power brand)
7) RELAX!!!! I've made it a priority to decompress and stay super positive.

I had a strong ovulation yesterday and I'm so excited!
This could be it! Good luck to you all!
I hope this information gets everyone here a :bfp:
:friends:


----------



## bamluby

I was feeling hopeful too, but now I'm not sure about this cycle. It's 11dpo and I had a bfn today. :nope: I'm trying to hold onto _some_ hope, but I also don't want to get my hopes up...again. I definitely broke down a few hours ago and buried myself under the covers of my bed to ball my eyes out. Ugh...it's probably just hormones. DH has been wonderful though, he always finds me hiding and just holds me in his arms until I'm ready to talk. This TTC business is emotionally exhausting!! Anyway, enough about me for now!

I am so glad to hear that you are feeling better after getting your wisdom teeth out! It can definitely take a while sometimes, which is never fun! :hugs: It's always so rewarding when you are able to eat any food you want again! YAYYY I am so happy to hear that your surgery date was not moved too far back! March 19th is not far away at all!!! AHHH I can't wait for you guys to start TTC again! I am praying that you are able to conceive quickly and then take your rainbow baby home 9 months later!!! YAYYY! You and your husband have been through so much over the last few years, and I am honestly so excited for the day that you will be blessed with your beautiful, healthy baby!!!:cloud9: 

You are in my thoughts and prayers as well!! And even though I may not be announcing my BFP this cycle, I look forward to the day that I can share that moment with you as much as I look forward to the day that you announce your BFP too! It will happen for both of us! I know I've said it before, but I am so thankful to have you along this journey! You are seriously too sweet talking about making or buying baby gifts; you truly do not have to do that!!! Thank you so much for keeping me sane this last year (can you believe it's been that long?!), you are the best! :hugs:


----------



## bamluby

Well, AF came today as expected. Ugh. :cry: Just wanted to update you. CD1...onto another cycle.


----------



## PrayingMom

Im sorry!! Another chance to try again. I was hopefully as well. 

I know this will happen for us both soon. I guess we both in the funk today, well today is our 3 year anniversary and but in two would have been my due date for my princess. Geez I thought I would have been okay and Im not, I got on here hoping for great news from you but owell. We can sob in our sorrows today but tomorrow we going to pick our selves up and keeping fighting for our rainbow babies.

My surgery was suppose to be tomorrow but we had to move it back because of insurance issues that we finally almost have worked out. The new date for that is March 19 and then after that I can finally start back with TTC. Its been a long 5 months on waiting to TTC again and next month will be 6 months.

Well enough of me rambling on and on. HUGSSSSSSSS :hugs:


----------



## PrayingMom

oh I did not see your first post..

It has been a year and Im thankful we have talked to each other and continue to talk and be there for each other during this very very very emotional roller coaster. I enjoy going back reading our post and smile cause we have been through this emotional roller coaster together. But I trust God is making a way for us. 

Just keep holding on to a mustard seed of faith and now Gods timing is perfect timing.


----------



## bamluby

Awww congratulations on celebrating your three-year wedding anniversary! That is wonderful!! I am so sorry to hear that you have been in a funk though. I hope you have allowed yourself the time and space to process all the emotions regarding your due date this week. I wish I could give you a big hug! It can be SO hard to deal with anniversaries after a loss, and unfortunately not a lot of people understand that. I hope you know that I am always here if you need someone to talk to!

It really has been an emotional journey, hasn't it? I look back and smile reading our old post too, because I am so thankful to have had you over the last year too! I honestly don't think I would be as strong today if it weren't for you! Yes, we will pick ourselves back up, and we will continue to look forward to the day that we take our rainbow babies home ...because it will definitely happen!!!:hugs:

Your surgery is exactly 3 weeks away! It will be here before you know it! I actually have an appointment the day before to discuss clomid (I finally called my OB). Yes, it has been a very long wait for you, but I have a great feeling that everything will fall into place beautifully after your surgery!

Sending tons of hugs and prayers your way!! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## PrayingMom

Yes those dates get the best of me some times. But I'm okay. 16 days until the surgery!! I'm super excited about everything. 

Well other great news, it's going to sound crazy but my hubby finally found a really great paying job that he only has to work one job and not two anymore YAYYY!! I know your probably like we are changing jobs a lot but, this is something he wants to do and the pay is great, I so happy. Then I left my job at the hospital because it was to physical as far as lifting patients. Then I'm a shorty and some of my coworkers didn't want to help. I hate it but I can't hurt myself, but on greater news I have an interview with the state to become a child care program evaluator, I'm really happy about that. Working with kids YAYYY. Also I just got hire to do substitute teaching, I did take that because I don't have to work everyday and I make my schedule as I want so that is just something to have on the side. But I really want this job with the state.

Anyways it's been so hard not to TTC, my DH had to go out of town for his training for his job and I was so tempted to TTC, but I only have 16 days left. It's getting all confusing because if I get this job we will put off TTC until I'm at the job at least 6 months so I will be covered under FMLA when I go on maternity leave. I think it's stupid that you have to be on a job for 12 months in order to take a leave, I'll have to do a little more research to get a better understanding. But if that is the case Im okay with that, it'll give me a chance to lose more weight. 

Speaking of weight I have lost a total of 12lbs I need to lose more, my goal is to my prepregnancy weight from my first lost so basically almost my high school weight. :( I I know I can do it!!

How are you Hun?? Are you going to be TTC this cycle? And what date will you see your ob? The day before my sugery? March 18? I'm so excited about the many blessings that's going to come our way! I'm always thinking and praying for us. Do you have Facebook or Instagram?


----------



## bamluby

YAYYY only 13 days now!! It's so soon!! I'm so excited for you!

Haha, I certainly do not have ANY judgment about you and your hubby's job situation, nor do I think it is crazy! In fact, I think it is great that you both know what you want and that you are making changes that you feel are best for your family. I think we are at that stage in our lives that we are still working on finding those paths and that "work-life balance," so I am thrilled that you have these new opportunities! That will be so nice for your husband to only have one job and still get paid well! I am also so excited for your interview!! When is it? That sounds like such a great job for you! I will keep you in my prayers. Between the new job opportunity and being a substitute teacher, it sounds like there is a lot of flexibility! It makes total sense that the job at the hospital was too physically demanding, and with you TTC soon, it sounds like you feel good about your decision!

Ah, yes, I don't know that much about what is covered for maternity leave etc, although I have heard that many work places do 6 months to a year of being employed before before getting paid time-off. I think it's crazy too! I'm not really in a place that I will have that, which is definitely something we considered as a downside to TTC right now. I'll do my research too, and will be praying that it works out for you in the best way possible! Keep me posted on how things start to unfold!

Wow, congratulations on your weight loss! That is amazing!! You should feel so proud of yourself, because you have definitely put in the work! I know you have mentioned that you were feeling more healthy, which is what is important. :hugs:

As for me, I have been pretty well for the most part. I am just exhausted from doing school, work, and internship. The 60+ hour weeks are wearing on me, but I'm just pushing through to the end! I will walk with my graduating class in May, but I will still need to finish my internship hours this summer. I am SO excited! I have also been studying like crazy for my exit exams in two weeks, and my licensing exam is in April! Ahhhh it's so crazy! Haha yes, and on top of it, we are still TTC! I keep praying that it will happen this month (just like I've said every month), but this will likely be our last month of trying naturally. Yes, my appointment is on March 18th, and then I will likely start with clomid or femara next cycle depending on what my OB says!

Goodness, so many changes for both of us!!! I am so excited to see where this road takes us! Thank you for your thoughts and prayers; I'm always sending them your way as well! Oh, and yes I have a Facebook and an Instagram! I don't post all that often, but I'm still on there pretty frequently! I put my last name on one of our private messages, so you should be able to find me if you'd like! :hugs:


----------



## PrayingMom

So my interview went great, Im so proudof myself. Im overly confidented that I wil be in the top to be picked, they were interviewing alot of poeple but Im not worried about it.

But on bad news, my surgery has been cancled due to insurance purposes. Im so upset. They will approve this if I am pregnant but I cant get it done until I become pregnant. Im sad about it but at least I know that most def get this done when I become pregnant, they do it between 9-10 weeks so thats great its done so early on. So now I have to wait until hubby comes back from his trainng so idk when we will offically start back trying to TTC, Im thinking early May. :( but its okay. I can keep working out and getting myself healthy and Ive been doing such a great job with that. 
Well I can look forward to your appointment and cheer you on. :happydance: My DH wants me to come to NC with him for two weeks and then come back home. Im really thinking about it, my BIL (brother in law) will stay at our house while we are gone to take the dogs out and such. Im ready to go now since I got my bad news today. Owell delay in time doesnt mean a no and I keep telling myself even mircales take a little time and I am contuining to trust in God and I beleive he will give us what he has promised us, he said whatever your heart desires he will give to us if we are obedient and trust and have faith in him. If i do leave and go I will go this weekend.

Friday I will be sending off a package to you or maybe Saturday... So be looking out, I will let you know when I send it to you. :) :happydance:


----------



## bamluby

Aww I am so glad to hear that you feel confident about your interview! When will you find out?

Ugh, I am sorry to hear about the insurance problems! What a pain; first they move it back, and then the insurance company says they won't cover the surgery until you are pregnant? What a roller coaster! I'm sorry you didn't get all of this information earlier, and that this stuff keeps getting thrown at you :( On the bright side, I still feel confident that the abdominal cerclage will turn out to be a great thing for you when you are pregnant. I also feel confident that you will get pregnant with your rainbow baby once you start TTC again! I hope the months pass quickly for you, and as always I will be there every step of your journey! You have been doing a great job living a healthy lifestyle and I know you'll reach your goals. :hugs: You are so right though, a delay in time does not mean it won't happen. It WILL! I have faith that everything will work out beautifully! It's difficult and it can be hard to be patient sometimes, but your baby will be SO blessed to come into the world with such amazing, beautiful, and loving parents like you and your DH are. :hugs:

Ohhh what did you decide on the trip to North Carolina? I hope you get to go! I think it would be a great opportunity for you to get a break; you certainly deserve it!! :happydance:

You're so silly-what are you sending me a package for?! You're too sweet!!!!! Aww well yes, I am on CD16 today, and may be ovulating sooner than expected! :happydance:Then my appointment is this upcoming Wednesday to see how I will be moving forward with next cycle if I don't get pregnant this cycle! My bday is on Sunday too...I keep forgetting because I've been so busy and tired. I think DH and I are going to go on a nice hike. 

Anyway, it's always good to hear from you! I feel blessed to have you as a friend. :hugs:


----------



## PrayingMom

I hate that I didnt know all the information before hand as well about the insurance stuff, but like you said on the brightside things will be great. I am so overly whelmed with all this stuff. I just looked at it like this, this baby is going to be so blessed so many people are praying for him or her. I know we are going to be great parents, I pray about us being wonderful parents now lol.

I will know about the job in a few weeks. They said it will take a few weeks, they are just interviewing so mant people then we have to do second round interviews then they will let us know. Fingers crossed eekkk...

Oh I never came back on here to update you, but YES I am going with my hubby. He is coming home today and we will leave on Sunday. Im super excited I have already looked up places to go shop (baby shopping ) of course. Here were I live we dont have a buy buy baby store, we only have a baby r us, so I want to go there. Also have you ever heard of the store Lush? We dont have that either and I want to go get bath bombs and such LOL. Also we have a hobby lobby but I cant resist but to go there, I can spend hours and hours in there.
Anywho enough rambling...

CD16? Gessshh time is moving so fast, yayy ovulation is coming soon, I am super excited for your appointment. You will have to update me asap, I will be thinking about you. Also you can feel free to email me at any point. I get my emails faster than I see these posts.

Oh happy early birthday, I know you guys will enjoy every bit of your day. Your hubby will take great care of you. Hiking sounds fun and relaxing. I have never been but sure would love to go. But I just wanted to send you someting just because, but Im thinking maybe I should wait and do it while I am in NC I might find some pretty cool things. I think that is what I will do. :) also birthday gifts. Do you have either a iphone or ipad to use an itunes card on??


----------



## PrayingMom

Happy belated birthday!!!


----------



## bamluby

Thank you for the birthday wishes!! It was a nice, relaxing birthday! It was a beautiful day out for our hike! We took our dog, and she ended up getting in a "fight" with a cactus. She must have thought the round cacti looked like balls to play with, because she ended up with three ball shaped cacti stuck in her paws and legs. I quickly picked her up and ran up the hill to flat ground so we could pull them all out of her. She was bleeding - ugh it was so sad! She seemed fine enough to continue on, but started limping when we got home. Despite that, it was a great hike with a picnic lunch, and even after with the cactus incident my baby girl had a great time too! Lol sorry for the rambling...it was my "interesting" story of the week. 

Anyway, I had my appointment yesterday and all went well. I will officially be starting Clomid next cycle, and the prescription is already filled and waiting for me at the pharmacy! I'm feeling really positive about everything! I will start testing for this cycle in a few days, and then I guess we will go from there! My doctor also gave us an order for my DH to get a SA done if it still does not happen in the next few months. I gave him the paperwork as a "gift" :haha: 

Yayyy I am so glad you got to go on the trip with your husband! It sounds like you have some fun shopping days ahead :winkwink:I have never been to Buy Buy Baby, but they have one here so I will have to go! I have never heard of Lush, but I just looked it up and found that here too! Looks like I am going to have to go explore some new shopping places! Hobby Lobby on the other hand, I know VERY well. I am the exact same way, and could spend hours upon hours there (and have)! I can't wait to be done with school and start some DIY baby and home projects! EEK!

As a side note, you are so funny- you genuinely do not need to get me ANYTHING!:winkwink: Anyway, I am SO excited that you are enjoying yourself and relaxing. Soon enough you will hear back from the job, and I continue to cross my fingers for you! I know you are overwhelmed with everything going on, so I hope your time away helps you get the rest you deserve!

I don't know what it is, but I am just feeling so positive today that this is going to be an amazing year for both of us! :cloud9::hugs:


----------



## PrayingMom

YAYY I'm so excited that you had such a wonderful birthday. :( that your fur baby got a little hurt. But I'm happy it wasn't too serious. I miss my fur babies so much, I can't wait to get home to them. 

Oh yes I've been definitely been enjoying myself and doing some shopping, I haven't went to buy buy baby yet. I'll go there some time next week. But I've really enjoyed my time here, I have another week then I'll be headed home. I forgot my camera at home, dang it lol!!

Sad news I got the email Tuesday that I didn't get the job but it's okay they are hiring again for 3 more positions so I applied again. But on even better news my DH gave me the go ahead to let's start trying again. However I have no clue where I'm at far as cycle days or ovulation. My last AF was Jan19 so Umphh. So of course I was already going to have to make an appointment with my ob so I can go ahead and schedule that appointment next week for the following week. 

I'm super excited that we will be bump buddies at some point of our pregnancies and then go on to have wonderful happy and healthy 9 months and then happy and healthy babies! YAYYY I'm so excited for you. I'm sure you will get pregnant on your first try. Babydust and best wishes to us, here's to our rainbow babies..

Oh when will you be finish with school this May right?


----------



## bamluby

Aww yes, the hardest part about vacations is missing our fur babies!!! Either way, I am so glad you are enjoying yourself!!Are you heading home this weekend? What a bummer that you forgot your camera! Did you have a phone camera to use? What all have you been up to out there?!

I am sorry to hear that you did not get the job this round, BUT that is great that they are hiring 3 more positions! It sound like you already made a good impressions, so if there are more positions opening that is great! Also, YAYYYYYYY on starting TTC! :happydance::happydance::happydance: I am SO thrilled for you guys! We are definitely going to be bump buddies!! EEEK :happydance::hugs:
Let me know when you have an appointment scheduled! Hopefully you will be able to jump right in and figure out quickly where you are at in your cycle! You are in my prayers! 

As for me, I'm just over here going crazy waiting for AF or something to show up on an hpt. :coffee: I hate this part of my cycle, because I get so obsessed and impatient. Then I spend way too much time on google, and not enough doing the billion things I really need to be doing. :dohh: I'll know soon enough though, and then it will be onto Clomid if this cycle doesn't work out. 

Yes, I am done with classes in May. Well...I walk/graduate in May, but I actually have to finish my internship through the summer in addition to another two week class. I am beyond excited to be done. 

Well enough of me ranting! Enjoy the rest of your trip with your DH! Relax, have fun, and have a safe journey home!:hugs:


----------



## PrayingMom

Yes we leave out tomorrow afternoon once we finish his training. Then back home to my bed and fur babies they are going to be so excited to see me I miss them a lot. My husband will train a week at home then he has to come back here for two weeks. Ughh I can't wait to he his finish with this training. I won't complain. :)

Oh my appointment is on Tuesday the 31st. We will talk about everything this will be an interesting appointment for me and very nervous appointment. But I'm sure everything will be fine and I will start birth control so AF will come then we will start the first round of clomid. Oh yeah what dose of clomid are you going to be taking? 
I do have a camera phone I was able to take some pictures, I used DH phone cause his camera is way better than mines.

I excited that we will be starting this bump journey sooner than later and what better way to experience it but with you. I'm just dreaming of the day we are able to taking our babies home and send each other pictures of our precious bundles of joys. My DH last night was watching kids play basketball and he said I hope we have a boy, I want to play basketball with our son. It kinda took my breathe away because I often think of our son his and mine birthday is next month and he would've been 3 years old. Omg I just like wow I wonder what he would've been like, his laughs and giggles, his first steps his first words. Geez it's hard to think of all that but I know he is okay. I just have comfort that he has his little sister and of course our heavenly father. I miss my babies. I know Gods promises and I will continue to keep my faith Im not defeated! :) sorry I went on an emotional rant.

Well I know how AF can be, just waiting to see BFP or see her show up is always hard. I hope either one shows sooner than later. Are you taking prenatal vitamins already and drinking more water? I have started back drinking more water, since I been here my eating has gone bad and I haven't been working out either but I'll get back on track when I get home. I'm actually thinking about adding zinc to my vitamins to take because it suppose to help with the reproduction system and with your AF and egg quality. I'll give it a try it won't hurt anything. Talk to you soon.

Oh yeah I tried to add you on FB I couldn't but I couldn't find you on Instagram either.:(


----------



## PrayingMom

I just had my appointment with my OB. For the most part everything went great. However we came to the conclusion that we will not go get the transabdominal cerclage done when I become pregnant. Well because it's done laparoscopic (in the stomach) and I'm not comfortable doing that while pregnant. My OB felt the same and he said he didn't like the idea of it. So we well get the cervical cerclage done and bedrest if my cervix start to short. I will start my birth control tomorrow! We took an hpt and it was BFN and at my OB it was BFN too! I also got clomid again and I'm on 100mg again. I have everything I need for this cycle in April. It's crazy because my birthday is the 26th and AF should start the day before what a great present (not) lol but my son birthday is the 30th! It's bitter sweet he would've been 3!! 

Also I have already calculated the due date it should be around January 30,2016 which is my first nephew birthday. Also I should know if I'm pregnant the last week of May and my DH bithday is June 2 so Im thinking of a creative way to tell him on his birthday if I don't spill the beans before then lol!!

How are you? Where are you now in your cycle, did AF show? If she doesn't will you start anything to make AF to show??

I'm excited we are for sure going to be bump buddies!! :hugs:


----------



## bamluby

Hey!! I'm sorry it's been awhile; i've been trying to balance my hectic schedule lately (and failing). Lol.

Aww well I am glad you had an amazing trip with your hubby, and that you are back with your fur babies!!! Hopefully he is almost done with all of his necessary training; it sounds long, but worth it!! Also, I am so happy to hear about how things are coming with TTC. I am still so sorry about how everything has unraveled with the abdominal cerclage and insurance debacle. However, I know you are in good hands and I have faith that the cervical cerclage will serve its purpose and you will have a full-term pregnancy and a healthy baby!! :hugs:

Ahhh I am so excited for you to start this journey with you!! I am praying that we both have January babies :cloud9: That's right, I knew your birthday was this month but I could not remember the date! It pulls at my heart strings thinking about your son being 3-years-old. Birthdays, anniversaries, even "typical" days must bring up so many emotions for you. There are no words. I can imagine how much you miss your babies, and I know it must not be easy. They will always be your babies, and you will always be their mother. The love you have for them extends so deep, and you will always carry them in your heart. It's times like these when I wish I could just give you a huge hug, because words are simply not enough. :hugs: Don't ever feel like you have to apologize for talking about it- it's not ranting AT ALL, and you can always talk openly with me about your babies! :hugs:

I honestly have a wonderful feeling that you will get pregnant soon! Your body sounds ready, and I think this first cycle could be it for you!!! YAY! We are going to be bump buddies, Brittany, I know it's going to happen for us! :happydance: It looks like you have started the birth control- do you take that until AF comes? Keep me posted on when your cycle officially starts! What days do you take clomid? Also, I think zinc is a good idea! I have actually been thinking about that too!

I took evening primrose oil up until ovulation last cycle, but my OB did not recommend it for while I was on clomid. But yes, I have been drinking more water, and taking prenatal vitamins and b-complex. My last AF came right on time actually. I started 50mg of clomid this cycle, and I took it from CD3-7. I'm on CD12 now and waiting to O. I've been ridiculously emotional, but I can't tell if it's a side-effect from the clomid or if it's because I am so stressed with everything else. All I know is I am trying really hard to relax, but I've still ended up crying every day for the past two weeks. :dohh:

This journey is all going to be worth it though, and I remind myself of that everyday!...Enough of me blabbing. Sending hugs and prayers your way! Let's do this!


----------



## PrayingMom

First bad news, my DH let our Yorkie out in the backyard and he wasn't out there 5 mins and some how he got out and we can't find him. This happen Monday. We put up flyers everywhere. I've been so worried and crying. My DH feels terrible. It's sad but I just pray whoever has him bring him back or take very good care of him. 

On better news AF should show in about 7 or 8 days. I take clomid cycle days 5-9. I'm super excited. Yes I know that this will be our month if BFPs and we will bring our babies home. So have you been taking OPK tests? My OB just told us after I finish my last pull of clomid wait two days then baby dance the next 4 days. We go by that but after the 4th day we BD every other day for about a week in case ovulation is late. But I'm pretty sure that everything will work out for us. I don't think I'm going to test with OPKS because I wanna try to be stress free.

I'm sorry the past two weeks been hectic for you and I understand exactly how you are feeling. I'm actually thinking about if I do become pregnant this cycle in going to sit a year out on getting my second degree and then pick back up after that year. 

I'm not feel good today, it's mostly sinuses and allergies with the fresh cut grass and all that. I have bad allergies in the Spring. I actually prefer the fall lol. Well I hope to hear good news from you soon with ovulation and the BFP!!!


----------



## bamluby

Oh no!!!! I am so sad to hear that your Yorkie is missing! Oh my goodness, I would be an absolute wreck! I lost one of my doggies for a day before, and I was crying like crazy too. Luckily, someone found her and took good care of her for the night until we found each other again. It is a scary thing, because our dogs are still our babies! Aww, I'm sorry your DH is feeling bad about it too; it's not his fault, unfortunately dogs can just be sneaky sometimes. I am praying that your baby is fine and makes it home safely!!! I'm sure you've probably already called around to local animal shelters, but if not, give that a try! That's how I knew someone found our fur baby last time!! I'll keep you all in my prayers, and definitely keep me posted!

On to your good news though, I am beyond excited for you! AF is not far away at all, and then you can officially start trying again! YAYYYY!:happydance: Your BD plan sounds really good! We typically try to BD every other day before ovulation, but we we may try to amp things up a little bit this month. I am using OPKs, and so far all have been negative. From what I read, it looks like O should take place between 5-12 days after the last dose of clomid. I guess we'll see. It makes sense that you want to opt out of OPKS to reduce your stress. I feel confident for both of us!! 

Yes, i've been exhausted with how many hours i've been putting into school, work, and internship BUT today was actually a pretty good day. (I didn't even cry! Lol.) I'm so close to being done, and I just need to keep pushing through! I'm sorry you have also had so much going on, and that you have not been feeling well! Allergies are never fun at all. I'm actually the opposite and get more allergies in the fall than in the Spring (i'm weird). I hope you feel better though soon. We will get through this! I know what you mean about possibly sitting out a year of school if you get pregnant this cycle; I would probably do the same thing! It's a special time, and I know you will want to focus all of your energy and strength on getting baby here safely! Eeeek I'm crossing my fingers and praying that it happens for you on your first cycle back to trying!!!

Talk to you soon! :happydance::hugs:


----------



## PrayingMom

Great news we found him.. I'm so thankful!!

I was actually thinking of skipping this cycle because I was so stressed out and worried. Also I i did go get the zinc but I started taking it probably a week and half ago. Pretty late but at least I have it and take it along with my prenatal. So AF is 4 days away and I have notice since I been taking a zinc my ovaries idk but I have been feeling them. So fingers crossed for us. 

I'm almost done with school, I have 2 finals left and today I finished up on the rest of my assignments. Other news I can't remember if I told you but my DH doesn't have to go back to NC for training they changed his location to Nashville, TN which is like 2 hours away from home and he gets to come home every weekend YAYYY!!! I'll be happy when he finishes, not much longer..

Anywho I have 2 weeks until my birthday and I can't believe I'll be 25 years old, geez where has the time gone to LOL but it's a blessing!!! Anywho more great news, I think we are finally getting close to deciding to buy our first home. We have came to an agreement on the location that was the first step LOL but we still have some time our least not up to December and we will be searching for the perfect home, I'm so happy and blessed for the opportunity to actually live out our dreams, most people don't. 

Enough rambling but how is it going with your cycle? Anything new?? Prayers are coming to you and stay positive, take those prenatals and drink water.. We will be moms soon enough!!!


----------



## bamluby

Yayyyy thank goodness you found him! I am delighted to hear that!!! :happydance::hugs::happydance:

Yayyy AF is close (how often do we say that?Lol), but it's a great thing because you get to start TTC! That is interesting that you are noticing changes in your ovaries with the zinc - I hope they are good changes! I keep forgetting to pick up since at the store, but I have definitely been drinking water and taking my pre-natals. 

I am pretty sure O day was yesterday! I had a positive OPK a few days ago, and I had some major ovulation pains yesterday. I am just waiting on three sustained temperature increases to confirm, but I feel pretty confident counting yesterday as O day. ALSO, we BD'd the last three days, which is more than we usually do during my fertile window. Fertility friend categorized the probability of this pattern resulting in conception as "high" (compared to "good," which is usually what my charts are labeled). So, that increased my confidence for this month! It's the small things. :haha: 

YAYYY I am so excited for you that you are almost done! Good luck on your finals; I know you will do great! Eeek you are so close! I still have several presentations, papers, and finals, unfortunately. Either way, we are both almost done with the semester! :happydance: I also have my national licensing exam this upcoming Saturday. I'm freaking out, but I DID pass my comprehensive exams (which means I can graduate!). 

Ohhh no, I don't think I knew that your husband's training got moved to Nashville. That is great news!! Awww I'm excited for your birthday! I know what you mean about time going by so fast! I am also thrilled to hear that you and your DH are looking at buying a house! Will you be staying in the same city? My DH and I are also looking at moving (although not buying a house yet)! We will probably move back to our home-state by the end of the year :happydance: You are right, not everyone gets to live out their dreams, and I am so happy that you and your DH are getting to create the happiness you both deserve! :hugs:

Sending prayers your way! Let's both get those BFPs this cycle! I'm feeling positive for both of us! :hugs:


----------



## PrayingMom

I get on here and start typing then start doing other things, I get logged out and have to start over LOL.

Yes I'm thrilled to have found my Yorkie, thankfully he runs so fast no one could catch him. And plus he doesn't let anyone touch him unless it's me or DH. He has been by my side since, he doesn't go outside unless I go out first.

Any who this is such an excited time for us. So me great things happening. Congrats on passing your comprehensive exams and I'll be thinking of you on Saturday. I know you will do great. I'm anxious to see what the next few weeks will become of, I'm just waiting on AF, lol we do say that a lot. But this week she should show and I'll be ready to start this cycle of TTC after 7 long months Im ready for this. I know you are so ready for this too. So Im guessing you are 4 or 5dpo today, what do do you plan to test for hpt?? 

We are looking to move to another city but w are still in the same state just about an hour from where we are now, I'm ready for a change. That's cooks that you guys will get to move back to your home state. We are just taking a step at a time about buying a house we want to make sure it's exactly what we want. 

Well I'm praying for us as always qnd hugs to you passing this exam Saturday then you will get BFP soon after!!!


----------



## PrayingMom

AF showed today :happydance: :happydance: I'm happy I can start this cycle but oh how I hate the cramps, oh I can't wait to get off to get back in my bed lol. It's going to be a long day.


----------



## bamluby

Aww yes, I hate getting logged out and having to start all over with a post-I totally know what you mean! Lol.

Aww that's so cute that your fur baby has been cuddle up to you since he's been home! Poor little guy must have been scared! I'm still just so glad he is home!

Yayyy your officially CD2 then now!!! I am so excited for you!!!! Let the baby-making begin! :hugs: It would be SO amazing if we both got our BFPs this cycle!!!:cloud9: It's definitely been a long journey for both of us, but I have faith that it will happen for us soon!

I'm 7DPO today. I'm going to try and hold out testing for a few more days, but who am I kidding, I always test early! :dohh: I had a check-up with my OB this week. We aren't monitoring my follicles or anything, but she did a pelvic exam and asked about the side-effects I've been having. To be honest, the side effects have not been fun. I keep telling myself that it will be worth it though!!! My OB stated she didn't feel any cysts, but said something a little concerning about my uterus possibly being enlarged? She didn't really confirm one way or another though...she was trying to feel around, but I was in so much pain that she had to keep reminding me to breathe. Anyway, I scared myself looking stuff up on google, but I'm trying not to worry about it. I have another appointment next month to check again. 

In other news, I'm just trying to keep working on schoolwork. I had my licensing exam this morning, but I won't get my results for another 6-8 weeks! :coffee:

Awww I'm excited for you to take the step to buy a house! Definitely keep my posted! Are you guys already looking at houses, or do you have to go through the bank process first? Good luck!!!

Anyway, I have everything crossed for you as you move into this cycle!!! Sending big hugs and baby dust your way!:hugs:


----------



## bamluby

Also, I keep forgetting to tell you that I have been keeping updated on your youtube videos!! I always enjoy watching them :) I'm excited to see more!

ps. the giraffe diapers are SOOO cute!

I have been thinking a lot about possibly starting some videos, but I am just so camera shy! Lol.


----------



## PrayingMom

I'm happy that you are still watching my videos. You should make videos I'm very shy but making the videos are easy to me. Also it will be great memories of everything. I plan to record everything this next pregnancy and parts of delivery and such. 

Anywho tomorrow I will start clomid.&#65533;&#65533; I'm super excited. My DH was home this weekend but he is gone again he will be back Friday and home for a week and my bday so just in time for ovulation!! I'm excited for us. I'm over the moon happy with everything. Your are 8dpo today, I understand about the testing early, who am I kidding I probably will be testing early too. But I'm saying to I don't wanna test until I'm 16dpo I know it's pretty late but that when I have gotten BFP in the past. So here is to us waiting!

Oh yeah I pray every goes the way you want it to go as far as your exam for your licenses and also with your ob visit. Based on the things you said your ob said and wasn't to concern with it all then I'm taking it to be optimistic and to think positive about it all, I'm sure everything is perfectly fine.

Well about the side effects, I'm not looking forward to them because I have hot flashes, mood swings (luckily DH won't be here for that part). But I'll deal with them the best way I can. This week I'm going to the gym everyday and taking my prenatal and zinc and of course getting that water down as much as possible. And most importantly reading my devotionals and staying positive and relaxed. 

I got some diy projects I will start on during my tww. Well I feel like I'm rambling on and on. Well Im thinking and for you girly! :hugs:


----------



## bamluby

I agree that videos are a good way to capture memories. I just tried to do my first Vlog, and I sound SO awkward!!! :rofl: I'm trying to navigate youtube, and how to edit etc. I'll let you know if I end up not being to embarrassed to post it. LOL. 

Yayyy are you on day 2 of clomid today? I'll look back at the date of your last post. I hope the side effects aren't too bad for you this time around! Oh yes, the mood swings. I started out as very tearful and emotional, and now I've just been more irritable. Poor DH has definitely noticed, but thankfully he has been incredibly supportive still. Anyways, it sounds like your husband will be home for perfect timing of BD! :happydance: Yayyy your birthday is SO soon too! Let the fun begin! 

I'm 10dpo today, and I got a BFN. I have absolutely no will power to wait! I always try to wait to test, but I can never resist with all the cheapies I have! I'm trying to not obsess about it too much, but I guess we'll see how it goes. :shrug:

Thank you for your thoughts and prayers, as always! I genuinely appreciate it. 

I'm glad you are taking care of yourself and finding something fun to do during the tww!!! What kinds of projects do you have planned? I can't wait until I'm done with school, so I can start doing all the things I want to do! Anyway, hang in there! I'm sending tons of positive thoughts your way! :hugs:


----------



## PrayingMom

I'm over filled with joy knowing that you are making memories (videos) that you will reflect on later. 

This moods swings this cycle has been actually the best I've had. Well I've been emotional but in a good way, tears of joy that's all. I take my last pills tomorrow:happydance: and the DH will be here too!! I'm actually looking forward to my birthday this year. Growing up I've always had horrible birthdays and then in 2012 when I went into labor with my son it even made me hate my birthday even more. But I'm so thankful and grateful that I've changed my attitude about it, it's a blessing to live each year and I will take it for granted again!!

Anywho you are 12dpo today, did you test?? I'm thinking you may be like me get BFP around 16dpo, which is so late I know people getting them early as 10dpo, I wish I did LOL owell. Hang in there chicka I'm still cheering for you!


----------



## bamluby

That is great to hear that you haven't experienced negative mood swings on this round of clomid. Tears of joy are definitely always better than tears of sadness! I'm always such a sap anyways that it can be hard to tell what is hormonal and what is not sometimes. Lol. But that is great!!! Do you typically just experience the side effects while you are taking the pills, or have you had cycle where some of the side effects extended beyond the days you took your last pill? 

Anyway, I am so glad that your cycle is off to a great start and that your husband will be home with you soon! :cloud9: I am so happy to hear that you are looking forward to your birthday this year. I hope 25 is our best year yet!!! It sounds like you have had some difficult birthdays, especially the last few years as it falls a few days before the date of losing your son. I remember reading a quote about grieving and how grief never truly goes away, it just changes. I think that is true in a lot of ways; the sadness is still there but the happier memories become a focus too. I hope you have a wonderful birthday this year! I will be celebrating with you from over here! 

As for me, I am pretty sure AF will be here this afternoon or tomorrow. I had a huge temp drop this morning with a little spotting, which is what I have found as a pretty consistent indicator of AF's arrival. I had a very convincing evaporation line that I may have believed if I weren't so "skilled" at taking hundreds of tests with BFN. Lol. (I'm trying to laugh, but really I just want to cry). Anyway, I'm going to go curl up under my covers for a while, so I can stop being such a debbie-downer and then jump back on the horse for next cycle!

Sending hugs and prayers your way that your cycle leads to a BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!:hugs::happydance:


----------



## PrayingMom

I'm sorry to hear that you are feeling sad. I totally understand and this part of the cycle is always hard, then those evil evaporated lines m, I've a a few those and they got me really good.

I agree that grief never goes away it just changes, I've learned to cope with it but I know I will end up in the bed crying then I'll make myself happy again or my DH will make me get up on our son's birthday. 

Well when I first started clomid my side effects would last way longer than me taking the pills. This cycle is strange to me because once I started taking them I felt my ovaries the first two days and it hurt. Now I don't feel anything and I took my last pill today.

Well :hugs: i hope you feel better.


----------



## PrayingMom

How are you?? Did AF show?? Or BFP?

As for me I'm on CD15 and I'm not sure when I ovulated because I been feeling my ovaries over a period of time now. But I'm trying to not focus on that right now. 

I took my last two finals yesterday and Tuesday and I pass them and pass my classes with B's I'm kinda bombed I wanted A's but owell.

Other news is next week is my husband last week in training in Nashville and then he will be home for good. I plan to go with him this weekend when he leaves (he wants me to come) so I agreed. Other great news I been looking into programs for first time home buyers and its s class coming up in May that we will take. I really need to educate myself on all the outs and ins on that stuff. So hopefully everything will work out perfectly so we can buy our first home soon.

Well I'm hoping today is a good day for you. It's my son's birthday and I'm happy/sad at the same time but I will try to have a good rest of the day. :hugs:


----------



## bamluby

I am the worst friend EVER! How are you doing!? I want all of your updates! I am so mad at myself, because I had planned on getting on here on the 26th to wish you a happy birthday, and again on the 30th to let you know I was thinking of you and your son. Anyway, I truly feel awful. I hope you had an amazing birthday, and that you are doing well!!! I've been thinking about you so much lately, even though I have been MIA! Also, Happy Belated Mother's Day! 

These last few weeks have been crazy (not that it's an excuse). My last two weeks of school I had two 20 page papers in four days, several finals, and I was still working 50 hours a week between Internship and work. I was a wreck with not eating or sleeping. On the bright side, I'm DONE! I graduated with my Master's degree on Monday (Well technically I have to finish Internship through the summer, but I still walked). My parents and in-laws came into town this weekend for my graduation, so I have been still going non-stop until today when family left. Anyway, I'm blabbing, but I just wanted to fill you in on all of my craziness. I should be back on here more regularly now! But I hope you always know you can email me anytime if you can't reach me on here! 

So where are you at in your cycle? How has clomid been? I will need to go look back at the dates! I keep praying for your BFP! I know it will happen soon! I'm around ovulation time on my 2nd cycle of clomid, and my OB told me that we will be upping my dose to 100mg of clomid next cycle if still no bfp. 

I hope to hear some exciting news on your end! It honestly feels so weird when I don't touch-base with you for awhile! I told my DH tonight that the first thing I needed to do with my free-time was get on here to see how you were doing! I apologize again, and I look forward to hearing how everything is going on your end! As always, I'm sending prayers and positive thoughts your way!!!:hugs:


----------



## PrayingMom

You've been one busy Lady. Well first congrats on finishing everything and good luck finishing your internship. I know you were filled with love and happiness all around with your family and in laws. 

Thanks for birthday wishes and Mother day wishes. Everything was great. I think today will be CD1 for me. I'm cramping and tired and very moody right now. But I'm not sure if we will go another round of clomid or not. I kinda am taking it hard that AF is about to show so I'm considering going to see a fertility specialist. Also I have some concerns about my cycle last month when AF came it was heavy and (TMI) I had some blood clots it was a lot and it was big sizes. So I'm going to see if this time if it does the same. I'm worried only because I had the hemorrhage when I was pregnant with my daughter and I don't want the same thing to happen again.

Well I pray this cycle you get BFP so you won't have to go on a higher dosage of clomid.. 

Well I'm going to go sleep since I'm in a Debbie downer mood. And my poor DH just goes in his man cave because I snapped at him. I feel so bad but when AF comes or when I take clomid my hormones are all over the place, I'm happy then mad it's craziness and I hate I feel like that because it's not me. So :hugs:


----------



## bamluby

Thank you for the congratulations! It was definitely nice to have family in town. I'm always so sad when they leave! I am so happy that your mother's day and birthday went well! 

Have you taken a test yet?! I hope the cramps and moodiness are a false alarm and that AF stays far away!!!! Keep me posted! I'm praying for you, and I have everything crossed! How many dpo are you today if AF stays away?

I am sorry to hear that your last AF was weird. Could it have been a side-effect of taking birth control right before? Sometimes it seems like changes like that to our body can have a pretty big impact on AF. My last cycle was very similar, actually! I know it causes a lot of stress when our bodies do something different, so I definitely understand your concern. Hopefully your OB or a fertility specialist can answer some of those questions. I understand wanting to go to a RE in order to get more specific information about how the clomid may affect your past history. I will keep you in my prayers that everything unfolds well!!

I am also sorry to hear that you are feeling down today. That feeling of thinking that AF is coming definitely causes me to want to hide under my covers and sleep too. Sometimes we just need to allow ourselves those days. In your case, I am praying that AF does NOT come and that it is just hormones. If she does come, you know Im here to vent about it. Its the worst feeling every cycle. Its such an emotional roller coaster that so many people in our lives do not understand. Let me know if you need anything!!! Im sending big hugs your way, and of course still hoping that this cycle could be it for you!!!:hugs:

The hormones on clomid are awful, arent they?! Our poor husbands. You are right though, the craziness is not you, and I am sure your husband knows that too! It does not make it any easier when we are having all these crazy symptoms, but we are lucky enough to have amazing, loving, supportive husbands who at least try to understand! Honestly, that is why I am so scared to up my dosage of clomid! 

In the end, all of this will be worth it. Know that I am thinking of you and sending positive thoughts your way! I look forward to the day that we both have healthy babies in our arms and we can reflect on this crazy journey that got us to that point. It will happen. We are stronger than we give ourselves credit for. :hugs:


----------



## bamluby

Trying not to get my hopes up, but I took these today. I saw *something* on the blue cheapie immediately, and on the pink wondfo within 5 minutes. I saved the FMU and ran out to get a FRER. I've had terrible indent lines on the FRER, but this one seems faintly pink. It's not photographing well though. 

I'm trying to be calm and wait patiently for another hold.

How are you doing today?! Did you ever get AF or a BFP?! If AF came, did you start clomid again or decide to wait? I hope you are doing well! :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







FullSizeRender-3.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 11


----------



## bamluby

Here is today's FRER with FMU! It is definitely pink, and it is darker than yesterday! I've taken a total of 4 FRER and a ton of wondfos and there are lines!!!EEEEK!!!! I'm praying for a sticky bean! My OB/GYN approved for bloodwork next week, so I will get a draw on Tuesday and Thursday to see what the numbers are! I'm cautiously optimistic, but of course DH and I are over the moon as well. :happydance::cloud9:

I hope you are doing well! I am praying for your BFP this month!!!! :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0329-2.jpg
File size: 43.8 KB
Views: 11


----------



## PrayingMom

Yayyy I'm so excited for you and over the moon happy and thrilled. It's really late here it's midnight and I thought of you actually I been meaning to get on here before now. But you have to give me details on what exactly happen when you told DH..
:happydance: :happydance: 

As for me AF did show but she was supper late. It was day 36 and I was so confused because I was getting those evil lines but I knew I wasn't. Anywho well I started my clomid yesterday as today is actually Tuesday. This time around I'm going to make sure we baby dance when we are suppose to. Last cycle we missed the two most important days 14 and 15 :( but we had been so busy and tired. But Im ready to get back in the game!!

So how have you been feeling?? I'm praying for you and you keep your faith and know God will take care and in 9 months well 8 months you will see a healthy and happy baby!!! I'm so happy for you I'm just smiling for ear to ear. BEST NEWS EVER!!! Well you are getting you blood drawn this morning then again Thursday? Well you will have to update me on everything. I'm so anxious to know it all!!


----------



## bamluby

Ahhh thank you SO much!!! I am absolutely thrilled, but of course I'm feeling nervous with it still being early! I'm trying to keep calm and relaxed. My tests seem to be progressing though, so I am just trying to take things day by day. I attached a picture of my FRER from this morning. Should be darker than the last picture I posted! I also got a positive on a clearblue digital yesterday morning, and I'm saving the other one for later on in the week to see if there is progress on the weeks estimator. Yes, I also got my blood draw this afternoon! I would have gone this morning, but I am taking a class from 7am-12:30 for the next two weeks. Anyway, that is beside the point....I'm praying for my numbers to double between now and Thursday!!!:happydance:

Lol OK, let me try and hit the highlights:
When I first found out, I was in disbelief (that is when I ran out to get the FRER). I got back, took the FRER and saw another faint line, and then started shaking like crazy with excitement!!! I couldn't decide when I wanted to tell DH, because I was working friday, saturday (14 hours), and sunday. I wanted the lines to be darker when I showed him, but I was not sure if I could wait! I decided to take a test right before he got home from work on Friday afternoon. The lines were slightly darker, so I decided to quickly find a way to tell him when he got home. I had always intended to tell him through a Scrabble game, but since I didn't have time to actually play the game, I just set the board up on the kitchen table. I was frantically placing the pieces when he started walking up; I only had time to put "slightly pregnant" with scrabble letters. Anyway, he loved it and I was still shaking as I showed him the tests. He lit up, and was SO excited. It was really sweet! We honestly did not feel like this was our month either! <3 Ahhh I'm just praying for my sticky bean!!!!!!!

I've been feeling pretty good so far; I've been CRAZY hungry, and start feeling nauseas when I don't eat. I also have some slight cramps, breast tenderness, and have been very tired! 

Enough about me though! I am so sorry to hear that AF came, AND that she showed up late and played tricks on you! Ugh I hate those evil lines! I am so sorry! I hope that this cycle on clomid will start to regulate a bit more! I have a good feeling that you will get your BFP this cycle! I have everything crossed for you! Keep up that BD as much as possible, but also remember that it only takes once! I can't wait to be bump buddies! This has been such a long journey for us both, and I feel confident that we are going to be bump buddies soon and go on to have our healthy babies! Sending hugs your way! How have you been otherwise?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0337.JPG
File size: 83.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## PrayingMom

AHHHHHHH I'm so excited!!! Those lines are definitely getting darker. I know baby will stick and all the things you are feeling are wonderful signs. Being hungry and nauseous are great ones!!! Well I hate you get nauseous but at least we are sure that means levels are rising up!! 

That was such a sweet way to tell your DH, I know he is over the moon happy like you are, you was shaking like I was last time I was shaking and crying Lol!!! I was thinking of you all day long. I wanted to email you cause I was so anxious to find out all the details. :hugs: I'm so happy for you !!!

Not much to update on myself , second day on Clomid and I already am having mood changes but I've been doing good choking down the feelings (me being snappy to everyone) I noticed myself doing it so I've being watching what and how I say things to people. I feel bad cause it's not me but things will get better. I'm praying constantly that this will be our last cycle on clomid and get a BFP so we can be bump buddies, I'm sure we will be at some part of our pregnancies.

So you should know your levels tomorrow if you are get another blood drawn Thursday right? So I'm assuming they won't do your first appt until your 8 weeks at least right? If not what's the plan. I wish that we lived near each other so we can chat in person and hang out and BABY SHOP!!! Lol

:happydance: :hugs: I'm praying for you and baby and DH. Keep your faith and know God will carry you the entire way just believe. So sit back relax no stressing and cook little baby!!! :hugs:


----------



## bamluby

Thank you!!!! I think it is starting to sink in; i've honestly still just been so scared to get too excited! I think one of the unfortunate things about struggling with infertility and loss is that it makes you worry more. Either way though, I think I am starting to regain a sense of optimism with each passing day! I am SO happy, and I feel incredibly blessed and thankful. I am just trying to relax and trust that this little one is here to stay!:cloud9:

I did get my blood work back. On Tuesday (4 weeks by my estimate), HCG was 118, and then it more than tripled by Thursday (4w+2d) 406. So obviously I'm still very early, but the numbers seem to be in range and progressing appropriately. The nurse even said I had "excellent progression," which of course put my mind at ease. I have my first prenatal appointment on June 12th when I will be about 6 weeks, and then we will set up my first ultrasound during that appointment for around 8 weeks I presume. So for now I just sit, relax, eat healthy, and drink tons of water! :happydance:

So you probably finished your last pill of clomid last night, right? I am so sorry that the mood changes have been more intense! That was definitely the worst side effect for me too - tearfulness mixed with irritability. Ugh. You are right though, things will get better! I hope the side effects will begin to ease up now that you are finished with the pills for this cycle. As always, I am praying for you too!! I am cheering you on for this cycle!! I can't wait to be bump buddies, I know it will happen too, and I feel hopeful that this cycle could be it for you!:hugs:

As always, thank you for your encouragement and support. It always makes me smile when I get to talk to you! I truly wished we lived near each other too!!!!! That would be SO fun to hang out and baby shop! Lol we'll just have to figure out a way to be shopping buddies while we are bump buddies by sending links for opinions or something. Hahaha! :hugs: I'm so grateful to have you as a friend!:hugs:


----------



## PrayingMom

Yayyy those numbers tripled and I'm very confident and also praying that everything is going to be fine. How exciting for your first appointment and then soon first ultrasound. This just made my day and so excited and thrilled I can be your friend. :hugs: I'm so happy for you guys. 

Yes the worrying in my eyes will always be there it's just a matter of not letting it consume you and giving to God, just trust in him and have your faith because I have in him and I know he will let you have a H&H 9 months then a precious bundle of joy to bring home. Infertility and pregnancy loss are emotional trains, but guess what once we get our babies in our arms we will be able to say we beat infertility and pregnancy losses! Thank God!!

Yes we will have to send links and pictures to each other. I'm so excited! I've actually had 3 baby shower baskets I made well I finish the last two today. Then I have two more to do next week and then 2 more in July to complete. By time I do all of those ill be great in making baskets and I can't wait to make you one! 

So today you are 4 weeks 4 days! Ahhh :happydance: yes keep eating healthy and drinking plenty of water. We can chat more about baby stuff later. I hope you are getting plenty of rest and taking it easy! Relax honey this is it!!! Does any of your all family know??


----------



## bamluby

I'm feeling more confident this week too! You are right that the worry will always be there, but I definitely don't want it to consume me. I WANT to enjoy every day of this pregnancy, and I don't want the fear to override the absolute joy that I feel. So with that said, I am choosing to sit back and relax. I am going to have faith that in 8 months I will be holding my sweet, healthy little one. I always appreciate hearing your perspective, because your strength is always unwavering; I really look up to you for always being trying to stay grounded and optimistic. :hugs:

I'm five weeks today, and feeling decent! I have still been incredibly tired, and I've also been really hormonal. Seriously, I have been SO sensitive and cry at the drop of a hat. Oh well, I'm always sensitive so I'm not complaining. I just probably seem crazy to some people. Anyway, yes we ended up telling our parents and my siblings. Everyone has been thrilled, and I think it makes it seem more real that my loved ones know. :cloud9:

Anyway, that is great that you have been working on your baskets; how fun! I remember you talking about them. What materials do you use? Eeek I want to start some DIY baby projects! Do you get ideas from pinterest? 

Also, how are things going for you otherwise? Work, TTC, etc.? Did you determine if you were going to be tracking O this month or just estimating based on your cycle? It's gotta be coming up here soon!!! I'm keeping everything crossed for your BFP!

Sending baby dust, prayers, and positive thoughts your way!


----------



## PrayingMom

Yes I agree be HAPPY and ENJOY every minute of this pregnancy. That's something I plan on doing is just put all worried to the side and just simply relax and enjoy being pregnant. My DH spoils me rotten each and every time I've became pregnant so my mom and inlaws they all go the extra mile to ensure I'm happy and stress free and I appreciate it. Im sure your DH is taking very great care of you and baby cakes. Lol I just gave your baby a nickname that usually what I've referred my babies as or munchkin. 

I'm thrilled you are very more confident and keep the positive thoughts and vibes there. As for me I'm on CD14 and I'm sure ovulation is here today or maybe yesterday or tomorrow. I'm not testing but I most definitely am feeling my ovaries and I've been having terrible headaches, chills and feeling nausea. Of course I looked that up and all the things I been feeling says that ovulation is about to take place :happydance: so we been BD everyday once a day for the past 3 days (sorry tmi) but we plan to keep going once a day everyday until Sunday so all our days are covered. 

My baskets, I got all my ideas of course off Pinterest. And I just use baby items here is one basket I made and the motorcycle I made of diapers. For the most part I really enjoy doing this I can't wait until I get pregnant and have my baby! In the mean time I've been keeping busy..

Well I hope you are relaxing and you your DH and babycakes are in my prayers! :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37 KB
Views: 4


----------



## PrayingMom

Here is more so I don't know how to upload more than one picture at a time
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## PrayingMom

This basket
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## bamluby

Aww, I like baby cakes as a nickname! Of course I love the nickname munchkin too, because my mom still calls me that to this day haha. That is so sweet that your DH and family were all so supportive in making sure you were relaxed and stress-free during your pregnancy. My DH spoils me too! He has definitely been supportive, and is always if he can make me anything to eat or get me anything. He's also been so cute the way he is getting excited and talking about things like the baby getting bigger and building cribs. :cloud9: 

YAYYYY It's go time for you! Lol. It sounds like you have BD covered (don't worry nothing is tmi to me). I'm so excited for you; it sounds like you are feeling a good strong ovulation which means the clomid is doing its job! I know you will be in the dreaded TWW soon, but by the end of it I'm praying that the BFP will make it all worth it!:happydance:

Oh my goodness, your baskets are amazing! I LOVE the motorcycle' it's adorable!!! I haven't been on pinterest in a while surprisingly, but I will have to get on and see what kinds of things I can make! It sounds like a great way to keep busy while distracting yourself with something fun to do! You will be pregnant before you know it; I feel confident in that! 

:hugs:


----------



## PrayingMom

Well babycakes is officially what I will call baby. 

As for everything else everything is looking good. I actually got an unexpected called from my RE to come in for my first appointment I'm actually really excited about it all. It's on this up coming Wednesday.

Well as far as everything else I've been staying positive, being more relax. I know you are taking it easy and just relaxing.

I remember in earlier post you told me your sister was s birthing doula right? Will you use her?? I'm excited to see the crib you all make! Geez this is so exciting!!! I hope you are doing well!! :hugs:


----------



## bamluby

Yayyy, I am so happy to hear that you have an appointment with your RE on Wednesday! What will you be discussing at this appointment? I know you stated some of your concerns about your last menstrual cycle. Even if you don't have any present concerns, I always think it is nice to have the RE's keeping an eye on everything. I feel very hopeful that everything is going to go smoothly this cycle! :hugs: Keep me posted on how it all goes! 

Yes, I have been trying to stay positive. However, I do admit that I have days or even moments of panic (like when I get cramps, even when they don't last long). I am trying to keep telling myself that my body is going through a lot of changes, so some mild cramping is normal, but I will definitely mention it to my OB on Friday. That appointment can't come soon enough. I just want to set up my first ultrasound to hear baby's heartbeat and know everything is on the right track. I just need to be patient though. I had my first little bout of morning sickness yesterday evening. I've been feeling a little queasy off and on, but last night I really though I was going to have to run to the bathroom. I am welcoming any morning sickness though as another sign that things are going well with babycakes. :hugs: 

Hmm I really had not put a lot of thought into whether my sister would be my birthing doula. It's kind of difficult because she lives so far away, and has two kids at home. If she lived near me there would be no question! I could definitely see myself at least getting the emotional support from her that you typically get from a doula! I really don't know how it will all play out, and if she wanted to be here around the time of the birth. I know she was super excited and probably wants to be involved as much as possible, so I guess we'll see!

Anyway, I hope you are doing well too!!! Keep me posted on everything! Do you have an estimate for how many dpo you are right now?!:hugs: Thinking happy thoughts!!!


----------



## PrayingMom

Hey I been meaning to update you. Where to begin, okay I have another sinus infection ughhhh..... But not only that but I ended up going to like an emergency medical clinic Sunday and found out I have asthma. I was wheezing really and they had to give me a breathing treatment. However I'm feeling for the most part better. I'm still having a little coughing and wheezing but it's much better than before. 

Okay now on to other news, today is cd 20, I'm not sure when I ovulated I didn't track this month. But we BD all the days we were suppose to but one day we missed. I'm okay with that. But exciting news my appointment with my RE is tomorrow at 2pm and then your appointment is Friday, how exciting. 

So how have you been physically? Emotionally? I'm sure in a great place. Update me soon on what's going on. Sorry I've been MIA but I'm feeling better now. I can't wait until you update me. :hugs:


----------



## bamluby

We must have been on the same wave length thinking about each other, because it looks like you just posted this only minutes ago, and I got on to see how you were doing! :hugs:

Oh no!! I am so sorry to hear that you have been feeling so ill! I have only had one actual since infection that I know of, but they are awful!!! Aww it sounds like you have been going through a lot in the past few days!! Have you ever had any problems with asthma before, or can it just develop in your adult years like that?! How crazy! That sounds miserable, I'm so sorry!! I'm sending healing thoughts your way! I hope you feel better very soon!!!

YAY CD20!!! It sounds like BD is covered, so now it's just a waiting game! Definitely take care of yourself, and get plenty of rest and liquids (I know you know that ;) ) Good luck at your appointment tomorrow too; I can't wait to hear all about it!!!!:hugs:

I have been feeling alright. I was pretty queasy all week, but last night the morning sickness hit HARD. I was on my way home from dinner, and I got sick four times all over myself while driving (sorry, that's gross!). It was terrible though, and scary! I wanted to pull over, but I was on the interstate about to turn onto my exit, and I was trying so hard to make it home before I got sick. :nope: DH was so sweet and helped me clean up, and then I continued to be sick for another hour or so before I passed out. Like I said though, I'll gladly take the morning sickness if it means my little one is OK! I've had terrible migraines this week too. I read that tylenol was safe to take, but I've only felt comfortable taking 1/2 a pill. Even then, I would prefer not to take anything while pregnant. I will definitely talk to my doctor about it on Friday. Otherwise, I'm feeling pretty good overall! 

I can't wait to hear how your appt goes and for you to get through this TWW! I'm here waiting with you for your bfp!!! :hugs:Feel better and take care of yourself!!! Don't ever worry about taking time to respond; some days I'm on here a lot, and other times I will go days!:hugs:


----------



## PrayingMom

Yes we must were thinking of each other. :hugs:

But I've never had asthma or any signs of it while growing up, I actually ran track so all this is so new to me. But I'm going to make an appointment to see my PCM to get a second opinion. I have been feeling quite terrible but better than previous days. Ahh yes this TWW :coffee: what fun fun fun LOL not! But I'm pretty excited about it all.

I'm so sorry you got sick while driving how scary. With my first pregnancy I had bad morning sickness that lasted up until I was 4 1/2 months. I would get so sick and I had those terrible terrible headaches. I too didn't want to take anything but I ended up taking Tylenol as well. You know your body and do what's best for you and baby! I'm so excited about everything. Well I hate that you feel sick but the positive side is that means baby is growing.
So your first appointment is Friday and I remember you saying you'll have to schedule your first ultrasound after that. I know when I usually have my first appointments I have ultrasound but I know that's only because I'm high risk. I'm assuming they probably draw blood and such things of that nature. However this is exciting we are hours away from a big chance in my life and a couple days for your big day! God is so good and is continually showing is love and favor, I'm so blessed to be apart of your journey and happy to have you apart of mines! :hugs:


----------



## bamluby

Goodness, yeah that is crazy that you grew up not having any signs of asthma and then all of a sudden had signs! Aww I hope they figure something out! A second opinion is probably good - I wonder if it would be an infection/virus cold of some sort? I'm sorry you are feeling so terrible! Boo! I'll keep you in my thoughts!:hugs:

Yes, the TWW always goes so slow; it's awful! But I can't wait to hear back about how your appointment went and for this TWW to fly by!

Goodness, I could not imagine 4 1/2 months of morning sickness and terrible headaches! But if that is what it takes to get baby here safely, I won't complain! The weather has been kind of crazy here, so that may be making my headaches worse too, but I'm feeling pretty good right now. Yes, I am looking forward to my appointment on Friday, but I'm looking forward to scheduling an ultrasound even more! I hope I can get one for next week!

YAYYY so many things happening. I'm so excited to hear about your appointment! As always, I'm sending prayers your way! Feel better! Talk to you soon :hugs:


----------



## PrayingMom

I'm soo pissed I keep trying to post and this is like the third time it has deleted my post. I'll just make a video tomorrow to update about my doctors visit. 

How are you? How did your appointment go? Hope you are relaxing and allowing baby cakes to grow. :hugs:


----------



## PrayingMom

GUESS WHAT?? BFP today!!!!

I thought AF was about to come but nope, I threw up this morning and I sometimes do that with my AF but I wanted to be sure!! My DH and I are in disbelief, GOD is so good!!!!


----------



## PrayingMom

Hey how are you doing? I'm hoping all great news since its been a min since we talked. Tomorrow you will be 8 weeks so have you already had your first ultrasound or is that coming up soon this week? I'm praying everything is great and baby cakes is fine!!

As for me I went in to my RE to do labs and then I go back Wednesday to make sure my numbers are rising. I'm praying for baby to stick and stay. My first appointment with my OB will be July 1, I should be 5w 6days on that date. Then I'll have another appointment with him at 8 weeks and also another appointment with the RE and I continue to see the RE until 10 weeks then I won't see her anymore. But my OB is off on Mondays so he will find out in the morning that I am pregnant, it's so nice that he already has many notes in my chart that when I call the nurses say he already noted everything. So when I have my first appointments I'll update you again.

I've just been tired that's all and feeling morning sickness when it takes to long to eat. But for the most part I feel normal but a few cramps here and there but I know it's only because my AF is due and this is normal in early pregnancies. I admit that I'm a bit nervous but I'm trying to stay positive but I have been relaxed and not stressing. 

Well :hugs: and praying for a happy and healthy nine months to us both!! We are finally bump buddies!!!


----------



## PrayingMom

Today I got my first beta back and my hcg levels are at a 55 and progesterone levels are a 35.5. I had beta took again today and I'll know my levels in the morning and I'm praying all good news and it doubles. I am a little concern that my hcg level is 55, I thought I was pretty low but the nurse didn't seem to worried and said congratulations you are indeed pregnant. I've never had betas done in my past pregnancies and I'm happy I didn't because this is worrying me and of course I'm just researching everything and obsessing over it all but I did read that my levels are fine and as long as they double then I should be fine. 

She also is switching my oral progesterone to suppository progesterone. So after I find out my results for the second beta in the morning then we will schedule my first ultrasound with my RE. But my first appointment with my OB is Wednesday the 1st. So I've been praying and relaxing trying not to let this stress me out or worry me. 

How are you?? I'm praying everything still good on your end!! :hugs:


----------



## bamluby

AHHHHH CONGRATULATIONS, BRITTANY!!! I am so over the moon excited for you! I actually saw your youtube videos first, and I could hardly contain myself!!! I had looked at your channel the other day, but it must have been before you posted the video about your last doctor's appointment... AND NOW BFP! 

Ahhh I can't believe it's been so long since I've been on here, but your BFP is by far the most exciting news to come back to!!!! I think any moment I'm not working, I'm sleeping! I have exhaustion like I have never felt in my life! Lol. I just realized I don't think I even updated on my very first appointment two weeks ago (probably because the appt. was uneventful). I did have my ultrasound this week though, and I got to see babycake's heartbeat fluttering away! Everything was measuring as it should, and looked good! DH and were so happy to see our little one in there! We are in love already! I'll post a picture!

Oh my goodness, I can't believe we are bump buddies! I can't even express how happy I am for you. It's funny, because I actually had a feeling that you would get your bfp this month. The last time you were all set to go to the RE you got your bfp with Taylor, and now you had your RE appointment to get a bfp only a week later. 

God is good! I feel so hopeful that we will both have our happy, healthy pregnancies and babies! YAYYY so was your DH home when you found out?! How did it all play out? My heart is so full knowing that all of our dreams are coming true, and that we get to be on this journey together!!! Our due dates must only be about a month off too right? My EDD is January 30th. 

Ahhh anyway, you know I could keep writing for days, but I'll take a breath :haha: You are in my prayers! I can't wait to hear your update!!! I had cramps early on too, and I still get the morning sickness whenever I go too long without eating. It's fun to be able to compare the symptoms! Congratulations again! :hugs::hugs::hugs: Do you think we should start a new journal or bump buddies thread on the pregnancy forums instead of using the TWW thread? I'll look into the rules haha.


----------



## Holly ttc

I'm secretly stalking your stories, you can't switch threads! 

Now that you've both seen your positives I figured I could chime in. This is definitely your story and I didn't want to take anything away from the joy that you both share. I'm actually from a small town north of Memphis and now live in Phoenix so it's fun to see things from both areas of my life turning so positive. 

Back into the shadows I go, but know that I am so happy for both of you.


----------



## PrayingMom

First Holly, 

This is so funny to me, well I'm happy you have been here with us for some time. Back to the shadows you go?? I'm definitely cracking up laughing but thank you so much!! :)


----------



## PrayingMom

Now update on what's going on.

I receive the results from my betas and they more than double. Well you should already know this because you watched the videos already.

Okay so how I told DH, we actually the day before Father's Day (6/20) I woke up feeling awful, I (tmi) threw up and then I said to my DH the only time I remember feeling like this is when I was pregnant with our son. It's like it hit me, AF was suppose to be here. I went to the store and bought tests, I took one and I walked away before looking at the results. My DH was standing in the bathroom waiting, and I said it's probably negative because I didn't feel very pregnant (whatever that means) but I glanced over at the test and I did a double take and went over and picked it up, and my mouth dropped, my DH was asking what does it say and I showed him and he hugged me. :)

I actually was saying it'll be cool if I founded out before Father's Day so I could tell him on Father's Day but hey those plans went out the window.

Now on to you, I'm so happy that you saw baby cakes and the heartbeat. I'm over the moon happy for you and knowing everything is going perfectly. And your EDD is actually my nephew birthday. Awww this is so exciting. Well my guess on my EDD based on AF I think it's February 25 ( which is our wedding anniversary). But I'll know definitely on Wednesday at my first appointment with my OB. Then I have my first scan with my RE on July 13. 

Oh yes I understand how tired you are especially working, are you finish with those last two weeks of school? You definitely have been busy and being preggo can definitely make you even more tired. As for me I've been feeling normal that's why I was so concerned with my betas but as of today it's like a sleep spell has hit me. I've slept all day. Only other symptoms I can think of is being so hungry and going to the bathroom all night. That's about it.

Well as always I'm praying for us and we will have a happy and healthy rest of these 8months for me and 7 months for you. Awww how exciting is that to say that. :hugs:

Oh yeah I don't know how the thread goes or the rules I'll have to look into it. I wonder if we could stay cause our whole story is on here. Huummmm well if you found out before I do let me know.


----------



## bamluby

Yes, I saw that your betas went up to 136, which is excellent! I know you mentioned feeling worried having had betas done, but those are perfectly normal levels! I did the exact same thing searing the internet after my betas to see what was within normal range, and it really came down to the doubling time! The range can vary SO much depending on when ovulation was, when implantation was, etc, so rest assured that your betas did exactly what they were supposed to do and more than doubled!

Aww well even if your plan of telling DH on Father's Day didn't go according to plan, I think it is so sweet that you were both able to be there for that special moment!!! Ahhh I am just so thrilled for you both!!!

That's funny that my due date is your nephew's birthday. My nephew's birthday is the day after! Yayyy February 25th, what an amazing anniversary present! I know dates can change a little, but I am so excited for us both! I look forward to your first scan in July! I have an appointment with my OB next week, but so far I don't have the next ultrasound scheduled. My guess is that it will be the 12-week ultrasound? Either way, it's so exciting knowing that our babies will be here in 7 and 8 months. :cloud9:

Oh yes, I literally can't shake how tired I am. I am officially done with my coursework, but I still have about 1 1/2 months of internship left. Combined with my other job, I'm still working 50+ hours. I'm thinking of putting my two weeks in in August to have a month free before we move. 
Anyway, back to symptoms. If it helps, I felt pretty normal for a lot of my pregnancy so far. I have the hunger and nausea when I wake up and the extreme fatigue, but I don't have crazy morning sickness like I would have expected. Maybe we are meant to have easy pregnancies after everything we have been through! I do understand what you mean though because I've had the same concerns, but so far things seem fine! I'll keep us in my thoughts and prayers!

Yayyy for being bump buddies after a year and a half of us talking on here!!! :hugs:... yeah I don't know the rules either. I'm such a square in always wanting to make sure I don't get in trouble. Lol. I feel like sometimes they are able to move entire threads to other forums. Then again, maybe it doesn't matter. I agree though, it's nice to have our stories in one place. I guess we will see!


----------



## bamluby

Aww well thanks for chiming in, Holly! You don't have to stay in the shadows; you are welcome into the conversation anytime! Thank you so much for your king thoughts. That is crazy that you happen to have lived in both Memphis and Phoenix! Are you in the city of Phoenix or one of the suburbs? Anyway, it's nice to meet you! Good luck on your journey, and feel free to come chat with us anytime!


----------



## bamluby

Oh, I forgot to post a picture of my little monkey blob. :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







FullSizeRender 62.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## PrayingMom

Yes I had to realize that those numbers varies for all women and you are right it depends on ovulation and everything. I don't know when I exactly ovulated but I do know with my first appointment with my RE which was June 10 she said it looks like you just ovulated. So I assume maybe like the 7th or 8th is when I did because the last (tmi) time we BD was on the 8th. I truly don't know LOL. But I was so happy when she told me my numbers, I was holding my breath honestly really scared and nervous. But I'm fine know. It's so weird that I feel normal other than me taking naps here and there. But your right it's just meant for us to have easier pregnancies since we been through sooo much over the past year and half. So we are going to enjoy this. Here is us getting those bellies and enjoying every minute of this. 

You guys are moving?? Yay how exciting, have you guys found a place yet? Is it a house?? I'm so excited I've been looking on Pinterest for nursery ideas. We will start working on it as soon as we find out the gender. That sounds like a plan a month of resting before moving. Moving along is stressful. Your almost done with school. I'm so happy for you.. I'm taking a year off now since I got my BFP, so this Fall and Spring of next year , besides once I hit 12 weeks I'm on strick bed rest, I've been taking advantage of doing as I please but still taking it easy.

What date is your appointment on for next week? Mines is Wednesday and I'll show you my little monkey blob too LOL. Then I'll have another ultrasound from my RE. I get to see my baby love more often because I'm high risk. It's a good thing but also bad because I get so nervous and stressed out at all these appointments but as soon as I see baby I'm okay. 

Well I'm tired from cleaning up today. I think I'm going to take a nap. :hugs: 
Remember we are going to stay positive and relax and have happy and healthy little babies that we wil bring home. :happydance:


----------



## LAAR1210

I began spotting 6 days before my period was due. The spotting began at 8 days past ovulation and lasted 5 days. I say it lasted that long, but truly it only appeared when I wiped- very light pink or brown discharge. Had one day of wearing a panty liner, with a little red spotting on one day. Barely dripped onto panty liner. I'm now one day before my period is due and hpt says negative. I'm not sure what is going on with my body and am really confused. I had tender breast, lower back pains, and odd dull ache in lower abdomen at beginning of spotting. I was sure I was pregnant. Anyone have a similar situation? Could I still be pregnant?


----------



## bamluby

Awww well I am glad you were relieved to find out your HCG increased so much. Just think, those number are probably crazy high now!!! How have you been feeling?! I hope you have been able to get your naps in!

Yes, we are moving to colorado in September to be closer to family! We are SOOOO excited. We haven't found a place quite yet. We will probably keep renting a house out there, and then eventually start looking to buy! It definitely feels stressful moving two states away in the middle of my pregnancy, especially because I know I will want to start nesting and working on the nursery, but I know it will all be worth it! Aww that is exciting that you will start working on your nursery once you find out if you are having a boy or girl! I can't wait to see some of the themes you pick out!!!


I think it sounds like a good plan that you are taking some time off during your pregnancy! You and baby deserve to relax and take it easy! Will you be doing the cervical cerclage or transabdominal cerclage (now that insurance will cover it?) If so, will you be able to go off bed rest, or will you be on bedrest at 12 weeks either way?

Oh hey, was your ultrasound yesterday?! I do want to see that little monkey blob. Hahaha. But in all seriousness, I hope it went amazing and I look forward to hearing about it! I had an appointment on Tuesday, and I thought it was just going to be a "boring" appointment so I told DH he didn't need to get off work. But it ended up being an exciting appointment, because we were able to find the heartbeat on her doppler. She told me not to worry if we weren't able to find it, because she said that it often doesn't pick up on the doppler until 10 weeks and I was around 9. BUT, I heard the heartbeat and of course I cried. She let me get out my phone to record it for DH. It was amazing to hear it, because last time we simply saw it flicker on the screen without sound. Hearing the heartbeat was music to my ears! Anyway, that's about all that is new with me! I'm counting down the weeks until second trimester, because I'm looking forward to having more energy! Lol. 

I hope you and little one are both doing well! Talk to you soon!:hugs:


----------



## PrayingMom

I responded a while ago and I guess it never posted.

What's new with you? How is the baby? I'm sure perfectly fine.

Now on to my drama, my first appointment was good. I didn't get an ultrasound because of new insurance laws. Which sucks but anywho. My EDD is Feb 26. Now on yesterday Sunday July 5, I had a some very very bad pain on my right side and it was to the point I couldnt walk or do anything. So we go to the Women's hospital and they did ultrasound and of course I know I have PCOS and one of my cyst ruptured. It was so painful. But we got to see the baby and the heartbeat flicking away. We couldn't hear it on the ultrasound of course I'm still to early for that. My past pregnancies I would hear it between 7-8 weeks. So I was relieved that everything was fine with the baby. My OB is off today but he wants me to come in on Tuesday. So in the mornings I should get another ultrasound and go over everything.

Well I haven't been feeling to well today so I'm just going to rest. I'll update you in the morning about my appointment. :hugs:


----------



## bamluby

Everything is going great here! I feel like my tummy bloat is getting bigger; it's crazy! I'm looking forward to seeing my belly grow (even if it is mostly just bloat right now). Lol.

Oh my goodness, it sounds like you had a crazy day yesterday! I'm sorry to hear that you had a cyst rupture, but also so happy to hear that your little munchkin is doing well and that you got to see the heartbeat!!!! :cloud9: At my first ultrasound I had a cyst on my ovary too, but my doctor said that it would like resolve on its own. But goodness, I'm so sorry to hear that you aren't feeling well. I hope you are start feeling better very soon! Did the hospital just recommend that you relax and drink plenty of fluids?

Awww well I am so glad to hear all is well with baby, and I look forward to hearing about your next appointment. I know all will go perfectly well!

OH as a side note, I received some promotional codes as part of my "baby bag" from the doctor. If you are interested, I can send you an email with the codes. There are like 7-8 that you can use that all have a $35-50 value. Basically everything ends up being "free," but you just pay for shipping and handling. I got a nursing pillow and sling so far. :) Some are probably more worth it than others. Anyway....take care care of yourself! Talbot you soon!:hugs:


----------



## PrayingMom

I'm feeling much better. Yes the doctors told me to just rest and get some fluids in me and I did just that. But I had my appointment today just a follow up from Sunday. He did another ultrasound and everything was perfectly fine. I still had like 3 cysts on my left side and one on my right side. He just said the same it will resolve itself but he will continue to monitor it. I saw the baby again and finally heard the heart beat it was measuring 115bpm that's nice and strong for how early I am. Ultrasound tech said that it looks like my due date based on measurements is March 2. That only because I ovulated later and plus my cycles are 30-33 days so everything is is perfect. 5 weeks 6 days to be exact. 

My first appointment with my RE is Monday and then another appointment with my OB is on Wednesday. So next week will be busy and I will update you more. I'm so happy to hear that everything is going great with you and baby cakes!! I didn't get to say anything about you guys moving. I'm so happy that at least yall we be closer to family. Will you be closer to your sister? 

Well of course at that long appointment I'm now super tired so I'll take a nap and maybe make a video (maybe lol)

:hugs: as always take care of yourself and babycakes!! Oh yeah when is your next appointment? At 12 weeks?


----------



## PrayingMom

Oh yeah here is my little blob LOL so tiny.. Sorry it's side ways I don't know why it's doing that!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## bamluby

Aww I am so glad to hear that you are feeling better and that your appointment went well! I hope that those other cysts won't give you any trouble and that they go away with time! I'm so glad you got to hear the heartbeat again too! :cloud9: It sounds like everything is on track with having a later ovulation, so that is all great news!!! Oh and I love seeing your little blob too!!! :happydance: lol. I'll continue to send positive thoughts to you and your little one, but I know things will continue to progress beautifully! You do have a busy week next week! 

I have my ultrasound next Friday. I will be 11w6d at that time, so it is going to be my 12 week scan combined with the nuchal translucency (NT) scan to see if there is any risk of down's syndrome or other chromosomal abnormalities. The NT is usually optional, but I figured since my insurance covers it I would have it done since there is no risk to baby. I'm excited to see my little munchkin again on the ultrasound!

Anyway, yes we are SO excited to move. Unfortunately I won't be closer to either of my sisters, but I will be close to my mom and the rest of my in-laws. :happydance: We are also headed home that way this weekend for a really short trip, because DH's cousin is getting married. 

Anyway, that is it for me! I hope you enjoyed a nap this afternoon! Talk to you soon and continue getting that rest and relaxation! :)


----------



## PrayingMom

Oh yes I was over the moon thrilled and happy to actually hear the heart beat. 
I did enjoy that nap I it was much needed I wasn't feeling to great. But I'm better now. I need to go to the grocery store when DH gets home.

Anywho, next week you'll be knocking on 12 weeks these weeks are flying for you. Yes I'm with you on that getting the NT scan done. We will be doing the same. I actually saw that my OB office now offer early 3d and 4d gender reveal. So of course we are going to take that opportunity. Also with my OB he agreed I should see an MFM (maternal fetal medicine doctor) basically another high risk doctor. He also actually knows the doctor personally and they are great friends so I'm thrilled. I'm going to make an appointment with him when I'm at least 8-10 weeks. Yayyy I'm super excited about everything and I feel more and more confident about everything and I pray it continue with positive and relaxation as you said :hugs:

Yayy you get to visit family this weekend, enjoy all the attention you will get LOL, but just take that time to relax and enjoy. It sucks you won't be closer to either of your sisters but I'm sure they will visit you. But Yayy closer to your mom and inlaws. I can't wait until you guys are all moved and able to start on nursery. Do you have any ideas. Do you have a Pinterest if so go follow me I have some ideas on there on what I plan to do if it's a girl, my DH will do all the decor if it's a boy, that's our agreement.
:hugs: :happydance: :happydance: lets have a happy and healthy 9 months. :happydance:


----------



## bamluby

Hey lady! How are you and baby doing? Great, I'm sure! How have you been feeling this week?

Ahh yes, I can't believe how fast these weeks are going for us! You will be 7 weeks tomorrow, and I will be 12 weeks on Saturday! :cloud9: How amazing!!! Oh my goodness, a 3d and 4d gender reveal would be amazing! If my OB has the option, I will definitely take the opportunity to as well. That is great that you will be going to another doctor that your OB already feels comfortable with too. Will this be in addition to your OB, or will you be seeing the MFM as your primary doctor throughout your pregnancy? I don't know very much about MFM doctors, so I will have to look it up and maybe answer my own questions. Lol. Either way, I am thrilled that you are feeling confident in how everything is going with doctors, you, and baby!

My weekend was great, I just wish we could have spent more time there! Ha yes, our family was so thrilled to see that I am already showing a little bit. It warms my heart how excited they all are about this baby too. It will be so nice when we can just finish up with everything here and move back!!! As far as the nursery goes, I did get some crib sheets and a matching blanket that I thought were really cute. Lol. They were gender neutral, so we can use them either way even if we decide on a different nursery theme. The design was gray, white, and yellow and had a bunch of little animals. I think a modern gray and yellow nursery would be fun, as long as we added enough color that it doesn't look gloomy. I don't know. I will definitely have to go check out pinterest. I'll look for you! That is a great agreement that you will decide the decor if it's a girl and DH will decide if it's a boy. I love it! 

What else...I officially announced on Facebook that we are expecting. A lot of people close to us already knew, but now it's really out there. I think that is all I have to ramble about for now. Lol. I hope you are doing well!!:hugs:


----------



## PrayingMom

I'm so happy that you enjoyed yourself. Ahh your are showing a little bit already. I'm so happy for you and thrilled. I love those colors that you mention. I think that will be a beautiful nursery once you get it all together. I've seen those colors match together on Pinterest and it didn't look gloomy at all. I actually saw some decor with those colors that had the saying "you are my sunshine" song which I absolutely love Lol.

Now about this MFM, I will add him to addition to my OB, there is no way I'm leaving my OB, lol but I am relieved that the MFM I will be seeing is one of his close friends. But I saw my RE yesterday, everything was perfectly fine saw the little baby and the heart rate was 133, so it's progressing so well and I couldn't be more happier. I didn't get an pictures :( but owell, I see my OB tomorrow and I always get tons of pictures. I've been doing well for the most part, I had morning sickness for a couple days and it was absolutely the worst but I promise I'm not complaining, I know everything is progressing like it should. Today has been better. I'm just ready to get pass my first milestone and that's getting pass 8 weeks then getting to 12 weeks and getting the cerclage place and then making it pass 24 weeks. I can't help that it's been very emotional for me but I've been enjoying this and praying daily over us. But I know everything is fine and will be fine. Oh yeah I will email you this link on getting some baby books free (5 of them.) just have to pay shipping and you can use the code as many times as you want just open up a new browser. I ordered some today :happydance:

Talk to you soon.


----------



## bamluby

Oohh yeah, I just typed in gray and yellow nursery and a lot of cute things came up! Oh my goodness, I love "you are my sunshine" too! My DH and I always say that to each other, and I can see us singing that to our baby. :cloud9:

That makes sense that you will still be staying with your OB. It sounds like you have a great team of doctors supporting you!! Aww 133 is a nice strong heartbeat; I'm so glad you get to see your little one again! You'll have to post pictures if you get any at your appointment today. My scan is on Friday, and I can hardly contain my excitement. There are obviously nerves under my excitement, but I have faith that all will go well!

I'm sorry to hear that you had some pretty bad morning sickness! I would never think you are complaining; morning sickness isn't exactly enjoyable though! On the bright side, it's normal and you can look forward to it passing soon as you get closer to second trimester. I continue to keep you in my thoughts and prayers as well; passing those milestones always feels amazing, and I know that you will pass each one and go on to have a happy, healthy baby!:hugs:

Oh thank you for the link to the baby books! I forgot I never sent you the links to the free stuff I received. I think it is a sister company to the one you sent me, where you only pay for shipping. I'll send that to you soon!

Take care!:hugs:


----------



## PrayingMom

My appointment went great of course I saw the baby and the heart beat has progress to 143 bpm which is great. On Wednesday I was measuring 6 weeks 5days but based of my cycle my EDD they said officially is 2/25 which is my anniversary!&#10084;&#65039; I'm so in love!! But that would have me suppose to be 7 weeks 6 days but they didn't changed the due date and they aren't worried. They assured me baby is completely fine, I'm measuring off a couple days due to a few things, I have irregular cycles which means I ovulated later than I thought, I honestly didn't know when I did because I didn't track ovulation. Anywho so if I go off my due date then I'm actually 8 weeks 2days today!! Yayy!!! I did get a picture but I don't like it because the tech made it so big no one can really see what it suppose to be but I'll insert the picture below. 
Other news I have my first appointment with the MFM doctor on this Wednesday at 8:30. I'm pretty excited about it all, it should be a consultant visit, my OB called him already and he actually made my appointment!! So I'm sure we will come up with a preventative plan to stop preterm labor, schedule the cerclage and set mini milestones. Other news morning sickness is still here and doesn't seem to want to go away. My ovaries from the cyst don't hurt anymore and I've been relaxing and resting. Oh yeah at my scan there were no subchronic hemorrhages (what happen with Taylor) and my cervix was measuring nice and long at a 5 which were excellent news to this mom to be, I just smiled and thanked God for continuing to bless us and protect us! I find myself praying a lot more and getting relief when I do! &#9786;&#65039; 

So how was your appointment and NT scan? I'm sure everything is great. Update me soon. Oh I keep forgetting to tell you, I don't need those codes, I have like 4 codes a piece for each, the bobby pillow, the car seat canopy, the sling, the nursing cover, the baby leggings and the breast pads. Lol I know it's a lot but cause of my past pregnancy I received them each time and I get emails all the time. Well update me soon..
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## bamluby

I am so happy to hear that your appointment went well, as expected! That completely makes sense with your due date and measuring a little differently based on late ovulation. It's definitely hard when cycles are irregular, but it sounds like everything is going perfectly well! Yayyyy having a baby around your anniversary will be an amazing gift to you both! :cloud9:

Aww I think your ultrasound picture is cute even if it is blown up a little big! Seeing our little ones always warms my heart. I look forward to hearing about your first appointment with the MFM. You are in such good hands with all of these doctors, and i'm glad you are keeping your faith and staying in high spirits. I continue to keep you in my prayers as well. You are going to hit all of those milestones and go full-term, I feel confident that your doctors will help you achieve those goals! Hopefully the morning sickness doesn't get too awful for you, but it sounds like it is being persistent. Everything else sounds perfect: heartbeat, cervix measuring on track, cysts not hurting, no SCH, etc. :happydance:

My scan went great! They don't officially give me the results for the trisomy risk until they look at various different things from the NT scan and bloodworm, but the tech said that the nasal bone was visible as it should be and the nuchal fold was measuring within the appropriate range. Ahhh it was so cool to see our little one again! We could clearly see the little fingers, arms, and legs. It was amazing. He/she actually looks like a baby now! The tech jiggle my tummy to wake baby up for me to see wriggle around, and we got to see baby stretch out arms and legs really big. It was adorable. DH and I could have sat in there and watched our little munchkin all day. :cloud9: I'm in love! Anyway, I have a regular appt with my OB next week, and then we will schedule the 18-week anatomy scan...seems forever away! Either way, I'm thrilled with everything!

I'll post one of the pictures of my scan below. Talk to you soon!
 



Attached Files:







7.17 3.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## PrayingMom

Oh look at baby cakes. It's a amazing how the baby develops and grows over time. So tiny to actually looking like a small baby. &#10084;&#65039; Well sounds like everything is progressing wonderfully and baby is growing perfectly. I know your DH was absolutely thrilled to see baby and those precious moments of the baby stretching and moving. I know you both are so in love. Just continue to enjoy each moment. Yes waiting until 18 weeks is such a long time but I'm sure everything will be perfectly fine. You should find out the gender then, well are you all finding out or waiting until birth?

Well I'm excited everything is going good for us this far and I pray it still contuines that way. My morning sickness is persistent alright lol it's not that I'm throwing up I'm just nauseated and then after while it gets worst. I've been just relaxing in bed mostly. I have my MFM appointment Wednesday then another appointment on Friday for my RE then my next appointment with my OB won't be until August 11. So I'll be seeing the other two doctors a lot then at ten weeks I'm done with my RE and my appointments with my OB will be every two weeks until 16 weeks then it turns into every week. Well I'll update you Friday after I've had both appointments.

I don't know if I told you but back in April, my DH's cousin had her son at 22 weeks like I did with my son. This was her first child and unfortunately he passed. But I never knew the full story. She called me today to congratulate us and we talked over 2 hours about her story and mines. I gave her some advice and my list of doctors that I'm seeing. I feel great talking to her, because I can help her from my own experience and it just reminded me of my story and how blessed I am to be able to go through all those things so that I could be a listening ear and helping hand to women out there in the world. It just made me remember again why I want to go to Nursing school and get a second degree. It made me cry to hear her story that's sounds so very much no exactly like mines. I was able to share those same feelings with her and tell her I know how she is feeling and truly mean it. To listen with my heart to know she just wanted to talk and it was rewarding to be able to just simply listen. I thank god for everything I've been through because of it all is has made me the woman/ friend I am today!&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## PrayingMom

I thought I should go ahead and update you on yesterday appointment. It was my first with the MFM and everything went great. First we had a really long ultrasound, she really looked at everything and even in the 3d which was pretty cool. My cervix was closed and nice and long. We did discover a very very tiny SCH. Of course that freaked me out and I did allow my emotions get the best of me and I cried. But the ultrasound tech made sure she told the doctor. Next we had a very long consultation about my history of past pregnancies and then he assured me that the SCH is not to be worried about at this point cause it's so small and I'm not bleeding or cramping so we will just watch over it. My next appointment with him is 4 weeks away and at that appointment we will do another detail ultrasound and schedule the cerclage for the following week. So as of now I'm on moderate bedrest, no shopping or going to any stores. I can only go to my appointments and stay at home, while at home no lifting or picking anything up and stay off my feet as much as possible. 
Oh yeah the baby heart beat has gone up to 173bpm which is perfect. I was so happy and I'm extremely impress with the progession of my little munchkin. He/she is growing so strong and most definitely keeping me still sick but that's good I know everything is progressing just like its suppose to be. 

I have my appointment with my RE tomorrow and we should set up my last appointment with her and do an ultrasound. This may be my last appointment with her because she wants to do a genetics test when I'm ten weeks and I think she is talking about the more invasive CVS test and if she is trying to do that I will refuse to do that, it has to many risks and it can cause a miscarriage and I refuse to put my baby at risk. Now if she wants to do the noninvasive test with just drawing my blood then I'm fine with that. I'll know for sure tomorrow. 

But here is a picture of baby below.
Oh I forgot baby is catching up in measuring with my due date. Yesterday I was measuring 8w 2days but according to my due date I was 8w 6days. So just about 4days off! I was so happy about that!

How are you feeling?? I'm sure everything is perfectly fine! I'm still praying for us both still and wishing us a happy & healthy rest 6 months for you and 7 months for me!! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 1


----------



## PrayingMom

Today's appointment went great. We of course did another ultrasound and my little gummy bear was just wiggling around. Heart rate was 178 still very nice (actually the same as Taylor's at this many weeks). She did look at the SCH and said its not active and it's actually healing and it will be gone soon. She said it was not a new development it probably happen at conception and it looks like it's healing. So YAYYY!! Also I did schedule my very last appointment with her and we will do the genetics testing which is the nonvasive one. Other than that no other news, just waiting to get to 13 weeks to get the cerclage placed.

I know you have been busy as a bee with working and finishing up your internship also preparing to move. I'm sure everything is perfectly fine with you and babycakes. Have you had any other appointments? Update me soon. Well as always I'm praying for us and I'll talk to you soon!!&#128156;&#10084;&#65039;&#128153;&#128151;. :happydance:


Here is my gummy bear today&#128525;&#128525;
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## bamluby

Hey! Oh my goodness, i'm so behind on everything you have been up to but I am overjoyed by all the good news!! It sounds like your little one is growing and progressing perfectly!! I am always so happy to hear that all of your appointments are going smoothly, as expected. I am sorry to hear about your worries surrounding the SCH, but I'm sure you are feeling much more relieved knowing that it is going away on its own. Anything "out of the ordinary" can always be scary, but I am so thankful that the doctors weren't worried and reassured you that all is well! :hugs: Aww it is so cute to see your little munchkin growing on the ultrasound pictures! It sounds like baby is catching up to exactly where he/she needs to be and in a completely normal range! So your next OB appointment is Aug. 11, your next appointment with your MFM is in about three weeks, and you have your last appointment with your RE to do the noninvasive testing...did I get all that? Oh, is your cerclage appointment already scheduled. I can't remember if you already told me when it was. I'm sorry, I got myself all confused! Lol. Anyway, it sounds like everything is perfect. I am glad you are taking care of yourself, and that all of your doctors are taking good care of you too!!!:hugs: 

As for me, I don't have all that much to update on! I told you about my 12-week scan, but I got the official results back for the Nuchal translucency and the results showed only a risk of 1 in 10,000 for trisomy 13, 18, and 21, which is great. I had my last appointment with my OB here in AZ before we move. I scheduled my anatomy scan for September 2 with my new doctor after our move. I will be 18w4d then, and we will find out the gender at that time! YAYYY. I was actually considering paying for a private gender scan once I got to weeks (it was only $60 or so), but my DH convinced me that it was only three more weeks. He's much more patient that I am. Lol. Anyway, the last appointment went just fine. She used the doppler to listen to baby's heartbeat, and we talked about getting all my paperwork transferred. I'm sad to leave this OB, but I think I will like my new doctor a lot too. She has actually been my husband's family's doctor for years and years. Although she does primary care too, she is still board certified as an OB/GYN and continues to see OB patients and deliver babies. So yeah, all is just moving along here! I have definitely been busy trying to finish up work and internship. I feel like I have so much to do in the next few weeks before we move, so I have been feeling stressed. Otherwise, I am feeling great. I think I may never have a good night sleep again, but baby is healthy and that is all I could ask for! I feel like I missed something responding to your posts... I'll have to double check! I am so happy for us and the families we are starting! This is really it!! It is so hard to believe that we are going to be holding our sweet babies in our arms in 6/7 months! I am so thankful!!!:cloud9:

Sorry for the long post! Sending hugs your way! Talk to you soon!


----------



## PrayingMom

You are 15 weeks and 2 days today!!! Yay I'm so excited for us! I know I keep saying that but I am over filled with joy thinking about us becoming parents!!

Well my appointment Friday went great, it was the last appointment with my RE. I'm so excited that I "graduated"from being with her. My last ultrasound with her was amazing. We sat and watched the baby wiggle and move for at least 10 mins, she also did the 3d mode and it was amazing. Also the subchronic hemorrhage is completely gone. I was so happy and thrilled I cried that everything is perfect!! I go see my regular OB in the morning, next week is when I see the MFM and then schedule the cerclage. So happy to be accomplishing my mini goals. 
I've been having some bad morning sickness still, but I know everything is fine. Oh the most exciting news, my RE did the noninvasive genetics test and the result will be in next week, I also get to find out the gender of the baby from this test . How cool and exciting!!!


How have you been?? I'm sure great. From your last post you won't have any appointments until you move right? So how is that going with packing and stuff? I'm praying your not stressed as much and this will be an easy transition for you all!!

Well I'll talk to you soon! :hugs:


----------



## bamluby

Yayyy I am always so happy to hear that you are doing well! I'm so excited for you too, and I definitely don't mind that either of us keep saying it!! I don't think I can go a whole day without talking about my pregnancy and how excited I am, but hey why wouldn't we all be thrilled?! (I do try to not be constantly talking with it around some friends, but I don't hold back talking to DH) Lol. 

Awww I am so excited that you graduated from the fertility specialist! I'm glad you got to see baby in 3D mode and that he/she is wiggling around and as healthy as can be. I'm also so happy to hear that the SH is completely gone. Everything sounds like it is going perfectly, which I know we have always had faith that it would! I'm sorry to hear the morning sickness has still been pretty bad, but luckily that should be easing up for you here soon!!

Oh my goodness, I am so excited for you to get the results of the genetics test back and find out the gender!!! I know the results will all be perfect, and YAY you will know whether baby is a little girl or little boy!!! Do you have an inkling or preference on gender? I mean I know that of course all that matters is that baby is healthy! 

Well good news, I am actually going to find out the gender tomorrow!!! I was feeling too impatient to wait until we move, so I scheduled a private scan. AHHHH DH and I are SO excited. He guesses it is a boy, and I've been feeling like it is a girl. I guess only time will tell! :happydance: I'll keep you posted! Are you still planning on doing a gender reveal party? I may tell family and friends in a simple cute way, but I think life is too busy right now for us throw a party. Ahh I can't believe we are both finally here enjoying all the little things we always talked about for so long!

Anyway, I'll keep you posted on what I find out and I look forward to hearing how everything goes for you too! Things are going well for me over here. I'm feeling better, I'm done with internship, I have one more weekend of work before we have a little time off to pack up! It's definitely crazy, but things are finally coming together and I'm feeling less stressed. Thanks! Well, I will talk to you soon!!
:hugs:


----------



## PrayingMom

Yes why not be thrilled? We are so blessed.. &#9786;&#65039; 

My appointment today went great. Baby still kicking away. He/she actually had its back turn towards us and the tech had to push my stomach a little then he/she flipped around. I bet munchkin was saying stop in trying to sleep &#65533;&#65533; I was seriously laughing how the baby flipped everywhere. I don't think we will have a gender reveal, I don't know yet, I'm going back and forward about it. My morning sickness is so awful if it lets up I might. And of course we just want a healthy baby but we both want a boy but if we have a girl we will not be disappointed. Just thinking about this all I'm just so happy! The next update will probably after I find out the date for the cerclage placement next week.

How cool, you will find out tomorrow the gender. I'm so excited for you both. You have to update asap. Also congratulations on completing your internship. I'm so happy for you. One week left of work then yes some much needed relax time before you guys move! I'm so proud of us and the many accomplishments we have already achieved and the future goals we will achieve. I'm so blessed to have such a wonderful person like you in my life, I browsed back in our old conversations and it's amazing how time flies and the eventful things we both have been through! :hugs: 

Well I'll be impatiently waiting on your results and mines. :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## bamluby

Well....WE ARE HAVING A BOY!!! :cloud9: 

Ahhh we are so excited! I cried happy tears when we found out. We would have been so thrilled either way, but it just feels amazing to know! What a blessing! We literally wanted to shout it from the rooftops on the way home! Lol:cloud9

Awww and look at you little munchkin in there! He/she is getting so big! YAYYY can you believe you are 12 weeks already?! Congratulations! My fingers are crossed that the morning sickness lets up soon!!! Your ultrasound sounds amazing. It is so much fun to see them flipping around. It melts my heart!!! Our little guy was flipping around, but then he found a cozy spot and stayed there. The tech had me do lunges around the room, because we still hadn't gotten a good "potty shot"....but the lunges worked and he flipped right around! Ahhh I can't wait to find out if you are having a little girl or boy!

It really is crazy to see how much we have gone through since the very beginning of our conversations. Awww and I feel equally blessed to have met YOU on this journey!! I honestly don't know where I would be without you some days!:hugs: I'm so happy for us both, and for the families we are creating. It has been so amazing to be alongside you during the ups and downs as we have navigated this journey. :cloud9: Words just can't do justice at a time like this - I feel like I am overflowing with joy, happiness, and gratitude. I couldn't be more excited about this next chapter of our lives. :hugs::cloud9::happydance:

Ahhh anyway, I look forward to hearing your updates about when you will do the cerclage, your test results, and whether you will be having a boy or girl! EEEK. Take care!


----------



## PrayingMom

Congrats!!! Yayyy it's a boy! I'm so excited for you guys. I know your DH is over the moon happy. I hope your just relaxing and enjoying this time you have off before you all move. 

As far as me, I still don't know the gender yet. I'm guessing by Monday they will give me a call. But on other news we didn't schedule the cerclage today like I thought because my cervix is nice, long and closed so he wants to wait to see me in two weeks then schedule it. So I'm pretty impress with my body and how well this pregnancy. But I can't give myself the credit I know God is in total control. My morning sickness is still here :( but at least I know everything is fine. On the ultrasound my little munchkin was moving so much and was so stubborn. But I'll have to update you later on the gender and cerclage when I know the details. I'm feeling awful so I'm going to nap and rest.


----------



## PrayingMom

We are having a baby GIRL!!!! 

Just got the results back probably about 2 hours ago. We've been in disbelief cause I was sure that we were having a boy but nope a little girl. I'm so happy!! All the testing came back negative and she is a healthy little baby.. 

So have you guys picked out a name for your baby boy? I'm not sure if I asked that already, I'll have to go back through the posts and see. But I know I've told you our baby girl's name which will be Taliyah Brooklyn. 

Well no other news yet, once I know the date of the cerclage I'll update you! But I hope everything is going great with you and you are enjoying your pregnancy and relaxing. 

Hugs talk to you soon!! :happydance:


----------



## bamluby

Yayyy you're having a sweet baby girl!!! I am SO happy for you and your DH. I know what you mean about feeling surprised, because I thought I was having the opposite gender too. I know all of us are thrilled either way though, because healthy babies are what is most important! :hugs:

Aww yes, I remember the name Taliyah. It's beautiful!! We are still struggling to make a list of possible boy names. I literally have a word document saved that we will update by crossing off names that we no longer like. Haha. Girls names were easier to come up with for us, but we will find the right one eventually! 

Well even though you don't have a date for a cerclage yet, I am so happy to hear that your cervix looks exactly as it should! Pushing it back will allow you for more time up and around vs. being on bedrest, right? So that is exciting! I am so thankful that our bodies are supporting are pregnancies in the best way possible and that both of us and our babies are healthy. I could not ask for more!!!:cloud9:

Nothing is really new with me. We will be loading the u-haul and driving across states this week, so it's crunch time with packing and cleaning. I will try to get on here at least once before I leave! Well as always, I'm thinking about you (and hoping your morning sickness goes away!) My heart is overfilled with joy for your family and ours, and as always I'm thankful to have you on this road with me!:hugs:

Talk to you soon!


----------



## PrayingMom

Yes healthy babies are our goals and even though we both were so surprise the more I think about it the happier I get. My DH is like well she is going to be a daddy's girl and how much he wants her to be with him all the time. :) over protective daddy over here. 

We were the same with boy names we couldn't choose between two names. However we been had the girls name picked out and set in stone since we first started TTC. But you both will find the perfect name for him, I can't wait to hear all about that. 

Only thing new is I end up going to my local women's hospital on Sunday due to being dehydrated from the morning sickness. It's been very rough and I was at that point I couldn't take it anymore. But I feel so much better now. They just gave me fluids and a few meds and I feel like a new person. I had an appointment today with my regular OB and everything still perfect and baby girl was in there moving so much, I said she was dancing. She loves those little hands she has, she was putting them in her mouth and putting them on her forehead.

But I pray for safe traveling across the states and I hope you guys will love the new place. I'm so excited for you guys. Well stay hydrated and get some rest when you can while you guys are moving and cleaning. Ugh moving can be so stressful and exhausting. But I'll be looking for your update before you guys leave out!! :hugs:


----------



## bamluby

Hey! How is everything going with you?! How have you been feeling? I hope you have been feeling much better! I am so sorry to hear that you went to the hospital due to dehydration - that sounds awful! I'm glad they took care of you though and that you left feeling better. Have things been going better for you these past two weeks? I certainly hope so, but let me know! I'm glad baby girl is still healthy and happy in there :cloud9:Aww she is going to be a perfect daddy's girl and a beautiful mini-me of her amazing mother.

Well we are officially moved! We are currently living with my mom, so we still need to find our own place, but securing stable jobs is first priority. I have a job interview this week, and my DH also has a few job leads so we are keeping our fingers crossed. It's been a busy few weeks! Just as soon as we started getting somewhat settled and rested from the move, I developed a weird infection in the lymph nodes surrounding my ear, chin, and cheek. My doctor thought it was a calcified stone that was blocking my salivary glands (which I didn't even know could happen!). It caused a bunch of fluid build up, and the side of my face was super swollen and in SO much pain. They prescribed me painkillers and antibiotics (which I was hesitant to take, but I was completely miserable), and today has been the first day that the swelling is starting to go down. Anyway, it was really strange! Otherwise, things are well. I had a doctor's appointment and baby boy is doing great! I thought we scheduled the anatomy scan for the same appointment, but I'm going in next friday instead. Also, I LOVE my new doctor. I feel so relieved and at ease knowing she will be the one delivering our baby. 

Well, I don't have too much else to say. Mostly I just wanted to check-in with you to see how you were doing and also let you know that we arrived safely! I hope all is well! :hugs:


----------



## PrayingMom

I'm happy you guys made it safe. I'll be praying for you guys to find careers in this next journey you'll be taking on with finding a place and all that good stuff. I know you are happy to be home ( at your moms house) at least you can try to relax. I'm so sorry about that infection, it sounds like you were in some pain. Well I'm happy the swelling has gone down and I hope you will feel better soon.

Well as for me, I had the cerclage place on this past Thursday. It was pretty rough, they had to do a spinal to numb me from stomach down and they had a hard time doing the spinal (it's like the epidural) and that was the most painful part. The surgery itself took about 5 minutes then I was in recovery for hours until the feeling came back in my legs. That night I was hurting bad and now I'm just sore with some pains here and there. But I'm hanging in there and baby girl is doing so good, she is very active and I'm sure she is contributing to some of my pain besides the stretching ligaments too. My morning sickness has calm down a lot and I'm feeling well. No other updates yet and I know we will update each other as soon as we can. Take care and I will talk to you soon :hugs:


----------



## bamluby

Thank you! Yes, it is nice to be home but will feel even better once we have secured jobs. I have basically been offered a job, but I was told the official offer will come directly from their human resources department. I'm still crossing my fingers that nothing falls through, but I am REALLY excited about the opportunity!!! I will keep you posted when I know more. My DH also has an interview for the job that was his number one choice, so we are just trying to think positively!

Oh my goodness, I don't think I realized you were having your cerclage surgery a few weeks back! I'm sorry if I missed that somewhere! How are you feeling now? Hopefully good as new. Yikes, the spinal tap does sound painful especially if they had a hard time and had to keep poking you! It sounds like the surgery went beautifully, other than feeling pain as a side effect. I am so glad to hear that your morning sickness has been better. I felt so bad hearing about how awful it had been and kept praying that you would finally start feeling better. I hope the MS has continued to stay away! :) And YAYYYY baby girl is healthy and doing great, which is what makes all of this worth it!

As for me, baby boy has been very active too!! It melts me heart every time I feel him kicking or flipping around. :cloud9:DH has also felt him kick, and I will forever remember the look on his face and how excited he was. Ohhhh yes, those stretching ligaments - I have random shooting pains. Is that what yours feel like? Well that is about it for updates on my end. We did have out anatomy scan last Friday. Everything looked great, but I guess I'm still waiting for the doctor to confirm that. I'm so glad to hear everything is going well for you! I look forward to talking to you soon! :hugs:


----------



## PrayingMom

First I pray that everything is working out in both of you and your DH's favor. I pray that you both will be the top applications and secure the jobs of your desires.

So I've already told you about the cerclage, so now this pass week appointments went great I had appointments on Tuesday and Wednesday. Tuesday's appointment with my Ob we just listen to baby girl heart tones on the Doppler and he was able to find her pretty quickly. Nothing eventful. On Wednesday with my MFM we of course had ultrasound and she has gotten so big and she was moving sooo much. Even the tech said wow she is so active, she was just bouncing and kicking and having herself a good time. She definitely has long legs ( she didn't get that from me, I'm a shortie) it was the cutest thing seeing her cross her ankles. She loves those fingers too. So my cervix was measuring 5.4cm long which is absolutely GREAT, I was so happy to hear that. It's also closed so no problems THANK GOD!! Also she weighs 5oz and I was told to up my protein intake. I then got my first p17 shot, ouch it hurt but whatever it takes for baby girl. On this Monday coming up (tomorrow) I will have my consultation with the pediatrician for baby girl, since my halfway mark is 18 weeks because the cerclage removal is 36 weeks, I have to get all of that in order. I've done so much research on this lady and other pediatricians and I'm sure she is the right one for us. I think that's all I have to update you on. Oh I will make a baby haul video on the things we bought baby girl so far, I'll tell you when that video is done.

So how have you been? How is baby boy hanging in there. Oh I can't wait until her kicks are big enough for my DH to feel them. I know you DH face was priceles when he felt him kicking. Are y'all still narrowing down baby boys name?
Oh and yes I have those random shooting pains (ouchhhh) but I've increase my water intake and I haven't felt as many and also warm showers help me too. 

Well update me soon. Take care, and good luck I'm praying for you both. :hugs:


----------



## bamluby

I am always so pleased to hear that everything is going well for you! Aww don't you just love ultrasounds? It's always so amazing to see them flipping around in there! Haha that sounds adorable that she was crossing her ankles with those long legs! Our little one did that in one of his ultrasound pictures too. They are just too cute! Ahhh I am so glad to hear about your cervix measurements and of course a successful cerclage! That must be a relief for you to know that everything is perfect! Ouch how many of the shots do you have to do?Ahh can you believe you are almost 18 weeks? It seems so quick for both of us to be around the half way point already! So how does that work after they take out the cerclage- does it just depend on what your cervix does naturally and when baby girl is ready to come between the 36 and 40week mark? Anyway, I am so happy for you that everything is going well and that you even found a pediatrician that you like already! I can't believe we are going to be holding our sweet, healthy babies in only a few short months. It's surreal!!

As for me, baby is healthy and life is good! I definitely love just sitting and feeling baby all day.:cloud9:We are still not totally decided on a name, but at the moment we are leaning towards Cooper James! James is a family name, so it will definitely be the middle name...and we really like Cooper for whatever reason. Lol. 

On a different note, I got the job I really wanted! I start the second week of October. So far it has just been a long process making sure I fill out all of the credentialing paperwork to be able to accept insurance as mental health provider, etc. I'm SO excited though! Thank you for your prayers!! DH has an interview in about 30 minutes, so of course I just got done ironing his clothes.:haha: Fingers crossed! Next step after getting jobs is house-hunting!

I'm excited for what is in store for us and our families! Life is good! I look forward to your updates, as always, and I will be looking for your new baby haul videos! Take care! :hugs:


----------



## PrayingMom

So much exciting news for you and your family. Yes you are right life is sooo GOOD! I love the name, it's so adorable! Congratulations on the new job!! I know your excited, and I'm sure your DH nailed that interview and you'll be updated his start date soon!!! Aww life is good!! House hunting sounds so fun, I love watching hgtv and all that stuff. I wanna do some redecorating but bedrest is stopping me, after baby girl gets here I'm going for it. 

As for me, baby girl is still doing good. I have my anatomy scan schedule for the 6th with my OB. Oh to answer your questions, I have to continue the shots every week until I'm 36 weeks. At 36 weeks the shots will stop and the cerclage will come out, and at that point we will just be waiting on when she decides to come.
I think I'll make the video soon, I just been tired. When I get those shots it makes my hormones go crazy, I go from being happy then get irritated super fast then sad, ohh the joys of pregnancy. So I had my shot yesterday and today I been in a funk and just been sleeping all day. I know it'll get better just gotta get pass the hard parts and focus on keeping growing baby girl and making it to term, which will all happen. 

Well I'll talk to you soon. :hugs:


----------



## bamluby

Hello there!!!

Wow, it has been so long since I have logged on that even BnB had a notification waiting for me about how long it has been and how I can get involved on the forums again. I am so sorry for taking so long to get back to you! If you ever need anything or want to talk and I'm taking forever, please feel free to email me! I tend to be a little better about checking my regular email since it is connected to my phone. Regardless, I apologize for being MIA! How are you doing?!?!? I hope everything is going great for you!!!

It's been a crazy few weeks for me; a lot of ups and downs. I was out of town two different weeks for my sister's wedding and then a conference, both which were a lot of fun. I also started work last week and my husband started the week before, which has been amazing for both of us! Unfortunately however, we also recently had a very unexpected loss in our family. My cousin's three-year-old daughter developed some sudden health problems and passed away after a week and a half in the hospital. Needless to say, it has been a very emotional time for everyone. The highs have definitely been high, and the lows have definitely been low, but thankfully faith in God has helped ease some of the pain. 

How are you and baby girl doing? How did your anatomy scan go? How has bedrest been...the shots...hormones...everything? I have been thinking of your often, and although I have been terrible at getting on here lately, I continue to keep you in my prayers and send positive thoughts your way!:hugs:

I hope you are still taking it easy, even though I know you want to be up running around, decorating, and nesting. ;) Just remember the house will all come together and your most important job at the moment is taking care of you and baby! I look forward to talking to you soon!:hugs:


----------



## PrayingMom

First I want to say my condolences to your family and I'm so sorry that happen. I understand the highs being high and lows being really low. 

Congrats on both of you all getting those jobs what a relief I bet. How have you and baby boy been doing? I'm sure great. Me, I've been doing great. Babygirl is doing great, her scan was perfect. I've been doing good with my bed rest, so good my OB has decided that he won't admit me to the hospital and I will continue bed rest at home. I was super excited to get that news. My baby "sprinkle will be in November. Baby "sprinkle is like a smaller baby shower, we wanted to have a big one but decided a smaller one is better since I'm on bed rest. I've been shopping a lot online. My DH will start on the nursey after the babyshower. Things are great. I've officially past my first goal, this is the longest I've ever been pregnant and I'm so excited. I got to see babygirl today and she is still very very active. Oh at 24 weeks my OB will be giving me a steroid shot to help develop her lungs cause I'm still at high risk of preterm labor, I get that shot at 24 weeks then again at 28 then 32 weeks. Whatever it takes for baby girl. Hormones are under control from those p17 shots, I think that's all the updates. :hugs:


----------



## bamluby

Thank you for your kind thoughts, as always!!

I'm so happy to hear all of your good news about being able to stay at home for your bed rest instead of the hospital, and that the shots/medications are all good, and most importantly that baby girl is doing great!! I know I'm a little late on reading your update, but I'm sure things are still going perfectly! Baby boy is doing great too! I started getting a little panicky when my braxton hicks contractions were increasing in frequency, along with an increase in discharge and some abdominal cramps, but I had a scan earlier this week and thankfully it doesn't appear to be because of pre-term labor. My cervix was still nice and long, or at least within the range it is supposed to be for how many weeks I am. 

How did your baby sprinkle go?! How is the nursery coming?! I'm a little behind. Our baby shower is on Dec 12th, and then we will start really putting everything in the nursery together and buying the rest of the necessities. 

Are you and DH taking any baby classes or anything? How are you feeling about everything, both physically and mentally? I have a lot of anxiety about giving labor for some reason, but I think it's mostly because I don't know exactly what to expect. Anyway...can you believe that we will have our babies here in only a few short months/weeks?! It seriously blows my mind! You're about 7 months now I think, right? Oh my goodness, the count down is on! As always, I hope you are doing well!!!Sending hugs and positive thoughts your ways! :hugs:


----------



## PrayingMom

Sorry I would've been respond by now but I had trouble logging in a couple days ago well it was a week. So I figured maybe it was the website idk.

Where do I begin?? Ummm.... My braxton hicks and discharge has pick up in these last week, well starting the day after the baby shower. But I also had a scan done last Tuesday and my cervix was still long and close and she is breech. I go see my high risk Wednesday and they will do a growth scan on her to see her weigh. About 4 weeks ago she weighed about 1lb 4oz so hopefully she hit a sprut is pass the 2lb mark. They wasn't to concern because my DH weigh 6lb 2oz and I was 6lb and 10oz as babies so I'm thinking she will be a petite one with long legs. I'm approaching 29 weeks and I'm so amazed with my body and everything. Oh I also got steroids shots at 24 and 28 weeks to help develop her lungs and I will also do one last steroids shot at 32 weeks for her. Honestly how these Braxton hicks are coming I don't think or I may barley make it to 36 weeks (cerclage removal). 

But how are you? I read your last post and are your Braxton hicks still coming or has it let up. Also I know every time I have one she starts kicking and moving like crazy and its those big movements that you see your belly moves. :happy: 

Oh the babyshower "sprinkle" it went great and I even shed tears of enjoyment. We were so blessed to get so much for her and more. We have a great start on things and there isn't really nothing we need to buy just a few little things but that's all. Then yesterday my DH had a pamper party with all of his military friends and guys and we were blessed once again with so much stuff they were only suppose to bring pampers but they went out their way and they all know our story of losses and infertility so they all went out their way for baby girl. I'm tearing up writing this, I'm so thankful and I remain humble that it's all because of God, I have to give him all the glory.. As far as her nursery we have the color paint, and theme picked out the crib and everything. DH works so much and he hasn't had any days off so we hope to have it complete by the end of this month no later than the first of the year. But we do have her section set up in our room already with her play yard where she will sleep at. But I do plan on doing a little side show of the babyshower and put it up on YouTube. I did make a update video but never posted it so I do have at least 2 videos that I will put up this week. 

Your babyshower is coming up this weekend?? How exciting, I wish you very well and all the happiness and just laugh and enjoy your day. It's all about mommy and baby boy!! :hugs: 

Oh here is a picture of me and DH of the babyshower
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 45.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## bamluby

Oh my goodness, the picture of you and your DH makes me SO happy! You look amazing, and you can clearly see how happy you both are!!! Aww what an exciting time!:cloud9:

I am so happy to hear that you and baby girl are doing well! I'm glad the cerclage is doing its job, and that your cervix is still long and closed! I totally know what you mean about the braxton hicks and discharge increasing. I have the exact same feeling that it somehow means I will come earlier. If we can both make it to at least 36 weeks, that would be wonderful! All I want is for our babies to be safe and healthy! The weeks are both flying by and going so slowly; The closer I get, the more anxious I am to hold my sweet baby. I'm sure you feel the same. :hugs:

Have you heard of the website "Spinning babies?" I think that is what it is called - I believe it offers some suggestions on how to get baby moving into the right position. I don't know exactly how it all works, but it's certainly worth a try! I hope she flips from breech position for you soon! It sounds like she is healthy and gaining weight though; I have heard that babies are typically around the same size as their parents, so her weight sounds perfectly on track! I'm thinking my little guy is probably not going to be a huge baby either. Healthy babies are all that matters!

Aww I am so glad your baby shower/sprinkle and paper party all went well. That is so sweet of your husband's military friends. I know what you mean about just feeling so happy and blessed with how everything is unfolding and all of the love and support; it warms my heart!! Our baby shower went well too! We had a co-ed shower, so it was nice to get together with friends and family and just hang out! Our nursery and baby shopping is coming together. We are slowly but surely getting everything we need! We are doing the same as you and setting up a playard in our bedroom. I was telling DH last night that we should probably pack a hospital bag soon just in case. I'm 34 weeks and still have a ways to go, but you just never know! I have SO many braxton hicks throughout the day that it makes me think labor is just around the corner, but then other times I just think it must be "my normal."

Anyway, I feel like I have so much to say and ask, but I'm rambling and have already said so much! I am incredibly excited for both of us, and I'm always thinking about you and sending prayers and positive thoughts! My heart is just so happy! Hang in there; i'm sure you have reached the uncomfortable stage too, but we are so close! I can't wait to see our little ones! I will be sure to check out your new videos! Hugs!:hugs:


----------



## PrayingMom

I'm so happy you enjoyed your babyshower with family and friends. Also we are the same with shopping and everything we have a great start but I need a few small things I probably get this weekend then I'm done shopping until after she arrives. 

I haven't heard of that website but I will go look after I post this. I waited to update you until today cause I had an appointment with my MFM. Everything went great we didn't weigh her so I think my OB will do it next week. But I'm officially done going to my MFM, they said all clear and at this point it's no reason to keep measuring my cervix because it will continue to change. It's bitter sweet, I got a little sad cause I'm use to seeing them but also it made me realize that things are getting real that baby girl will be here soon. I'm like you I'm guessing the Braxton hicks are my normal thing too, I have them all day and so much. This past Friday I had a false labor scare, I was actually having contractions and they were 5 minutes apart but since my cervix hadn't change or my water wasn't broken they sent me home. So we are officially on baby watch. I'll be 31 weeks tomorrow and I so badly want to make it at least to 36 weeks but I think my poor little body had taking all it can, and I can honestly say I'm proud of my body for making it this far. 

Your about to be 35 weeks, how amazing is that? Before you know it your precious bundle of joy will be here. You are right these weeks are flying but going so slow. It seems like this week it has come to a complete stop for me. But I'm soo excited for us both and can't wait until we get our babies in our arms safe healthy and happy then we will be complete. I often day dream about how much I will be holding her and just adoring her, can't you tell I'm sooo excited?? lol well update you soon and you do the same. :hugs:


----------



## bamluby

Hey! How is everything going? Merry late Christmas and Happy New Year! I hope the holidays were wonderful for you and your husband! Any luck with baby girl turning head down yet? There is certainly still time! Aww congratulations on graduating from your MFM; I understand it being bittersweet, but I'm sure it is a wonderful and reassuring feeling to know that it means your body has been doing exactly what it should to get baby girl here soon! I am praying that you can make it to at least 36 weeks too; you really are getting close! I know exactly what you mean about feeling proud of your body for making it this far; it's pretty amazing what our bodies can endure, and I know that they will continue to do what they need to do to get our babies here safely! 

My goodness, I can't believe how much the Braxton hicks, back pain, heartburn, and swelling have been picking up! I don't know about you, but I am having a pretty difficult time finding a comfortable position EVER. I obviously wouldn't change any of this for the world, but I am definitely looking forward to each day that brings me closer to meeting and holding my sweet boy. I'm like you, I am SO incredibly excited and just so anxious to get him here safely and love on him!

We are SO close. I just started my weekly appointments. My doctor tried to check my cervix last week, but it was really high and I was in too much pain for her to keep searching around. Lol. However, she did say my cervix felt soft and was probably 1cm or so dilated (not that it means much right now). I'm not sure about effacement. Anyway, I hope you are well! I look forward to hearing about how you are doing and any updates you have!!! :hugs::happydance::cloud9:


----------



## PrayingMom

Merry late Christmas and Happy New Years to you too. We did enjoy the holidays, just relaxing and enjoying each other's company. I'm sure you and your husband enjoyed it as well. No luck on getting her to turn. She just doing her own little thing. Yes it is a bittersweet thing that I'm no longer seeing my MFM any more. I was more so nervous than anything. But I did she my OB Tuesday and now I have weekly appointments with him now. We did have another ultrasound and growth scan, she is now 3lbs and 4oz. So we are pretty sure she will be a petite one and small like we were when we was born. My OB told me not to worry that she is fine. Over all my total weight gain this pregnancy so far is only 11 lbs, my OB is fine with it. So my cervix is still long and closed and the cerclage will be coming out in 3 weeks at 35 weeks. Then we will be waiting on her hopefully she turns by then.

But you are 36 weeks today yayyy!!! I know exactly what you are feeling with all the Braxton hicks, heart burn for sure and oh my the back pains are real.. I'm officially off bedrest now but I find myself still in the bed it's too painful to do anything. I see myself walking slower and slower. But I pretty much have everything ready for us to go to the hospital at this point. 

My DH will actually start on the nursey next week, we have the theme and everything picked out so he will start and we may be finish before she gets here. We've gotten anxious on her getting here he decided to go ahead start and complete her nursey although she won't be in there any time soon.

Enough of me going on and on.. Talk to you soon. Soon we will have our babies in our arms yayyy I'm super excited for us...


----------



## bamluby

Yes, we certainly enjoyed the holidays. They were busy, but it was just nice to spend time with family and each other.

I understand being nervous about not seeing your MFM anymore, but it sounds like your OB is taking good care of you and baby girl! I'm happy to hear that she is healthy and growing! From everything I have read, her weight seems perfectly within range for how many weeks along you are! She will keep packing on those lbs and hopefully turn head down for you soon! I will keep praying and crossing my fingers that she turns before you get the cerclage out! Goodness, I can't believe you get your cerclage out in three weeks! Eeek we are getting so close to meeting our babies!

Good for you for officially being off bedrest! I totally get still taking it easy though; all I want to do is stay in bed too. I bet it is still nice to know that you at least have the option and are allowed to get up and move around if you feel up for it! I honestly didn't think third trimester would be as hard as it is. I knew it would be uncomfortable, but goodness, everything hurts ALL the time. Lol, my total weight gain has actually been 33lbs, which sounds like a lot, but my doctors wanted me to gain 30-40lbs since I was underweight to begin with. People still tell me I look "too small", and I'm like "well, I've gained more than most people do, and my back definitely feels it!" Every woman is different, and so I think both of our weight gains are perfectly normal!

Awww that is exciting that you have everything ready for the hospital. I really need to get on packing my hospital bag. I bet you are excited to get started on the nursery too! I look forward to seeing pictures. Ours is mostly finished aside from some pictures I ordered online. I will have to take some pictures to show you! Anyway, I'm rambling now. 

I look forward to your updates! We are in the final countdown! :hugs:


----------



## PrayingMom

I agree all women bodies are so different in pregnancy. I for sure think my stomach is much smaller but she is good and healthy. So on my appointment yesterday he felt that she was head down and I thought so too because over the weekend I felt weird pains and her kicking felt differently. Plus a lot of pressure on my cervix and I now feel the cerclage. So my OB decided that we will take out the cerclage on Tuesday.. I'm super excited well we will do an ultrasound to see her position then take it out. I will be monitored to see if labor starts or not. I'm sure it will start cause the pressure and having the urges to push and contractions are getting worst. He doesn't want to keep it in any longer so she won't tear through it and case any damage to my cervix.

Lucky you that the nursey is just about complete. I feel so behind but it will get done before this month is out. How are you feeling now days? I know what you mean about how painful 3rd trimester is, everything hurts. It won't be long before we will have our sweet babies in our arms. I'm counting down. Are you still working? If so when will you take your leave? :hugs: I'll update more later and I'll be looking forward to your update too.


----------



## bamluby

Yayyy I can't wait to hear how everything goes on Tuesday! I am praying that she is head down for you and that everything is ready for them to take the cerclage out! Will they be monitoring you at the office before you leave for a certain period of time, or will they just be monitoring you more closely once you leave? Either way, that really is exciting!!!:happydance:

My son turned too, but unfortunately we didn't want him to do that!:nope: I found out yesterday that he is breech. I went in for a routine check on Thursday afternoon, and when she was checking my cervix she looked concerned and said that now that my cervix was lower and she could feel better, she was second-guessing him being head down. She ordered an ultrasound for first thing the next morning. Sure enough, they confirmed he was breech. We were SO sure that he was still head down as all of his kicks have been high up, and I feel hiccups down very low. Apparently his feet are just right by his face, so I WAS feeling his feet I just didn't realize his little head was right there too. I honestly thought I was just feeling the top of my uterus during braxton hicks contractions. Ugh. I cried off and on all day yesterday; I'm gutted. What I think happened is that he turned very soon after my last ultrasound 6 weeks ago and has actually been breech for quite some time. His movement definitely hasn't changed recently. I'm just sad to find out so late, because I feel like the chances of him flipping now are low. I know it is possible, but there just isn't a lot of room in there anymore! I'm 37 weeks today (which is exciting because I am officially full-term!), but now I am scrambling to find more information on c-sections, because this was really not something I saw coming! Anyway, I was really trying to keep this short, but there is my update. I have an appointment with an OB on Monday to discuss options. My family doctor had to refer me out, because she doesn't do c-sections. She will still assist in the delivery room though regardless of what happens. All I want is for my son to get here safely, however that may be. Sure, I REALLY wanted to have a vaginal birth, but keeping my baby and myself safe is more important. 

Otherwise, things are going well here. I am still working full-time, probably up until I go into labor. I actually feel pretty good during the day, other than being uncomfortable. It's the evenings and nighttime that the pain and discomfort really bother me (probably from overdoing it all day). I will put more thought into taking off early next time. Lol. Anyway, Keep me updated on your appointment Tuesday. I am sending prayers and positive thoughts your way! I will keep you updated on my end as well!:hugs:


----------



## PrayingMom

Oh I'm so sorry to hear baby it has turned around. It's so confusing because now I'm second guessing myself on if she really has turned around. Exactly what you are feeling with his movements I feel the same. So I'll have a confirmation on Tuesday before the removal. I'm scared to find out, I'm really not sure about it all. I'm like you whatever it takes to ensure baby is safe and healthy I'm all for it. Also I'm feeling exactly how you are feeling, at the I'm in so much pain, I've been thinking I'm in labor since Thursday but after I finally fall asleep at about 4am and wake up later I feel so much better. But nestling has picked up for sure. I did as much as I can and my sisters and cousins will come over today and do the rest of dusting and mopping for me. I'm just about ready for Tuesday. My OB is out of town this weekend and won't be back until Monday and he is off on Mondays so I'm just trying to stay relaxed and rest so nothing happens until he gets back. 

Well you make sure you take it easy cause before we know it our babies will be here. I would love to make it to 36-37 weeks but I just think my body has handle all it could and I've certainly push my body to its limits and I'm certainly proud of myself and my body, I may not make it to full term but at least I know we have done everything to ensure that baby girl is be absolutely fine, my OB made sure we got all the steroid shots she need and I pray she doesn't have to spend any time in the nicu but if she does I know it wouldn't be long, when he measured my belly last week he said Im measuring bigger so fingers crossed and I'm praying about that. I think that's the only thing I'm nervous about. 


Enough of me going on and on and sorry if I've repeated myself but I'm sure you understand. :hugs: update me on Monday and I will on Tuesday.


----------



## bamluby

Oh no, I hope I did not stress you out by describing how his movement has felt in the breech position. It is very likely that your little girl is head down now!!! Definitely keep me posted on your appointment tomorrow. I will be anxiously waiting and praying for the best!!

I completely know what you mean about thinking you are in labor. Now that it is so close, I feel like I'm always on the edge of my seat wondering! I am praying that you make it to 36-37 weeks too, but as long as your little one gets here safely whenever and however that may be, that is all that matters. You have definitely pushed your body and done everything possible to make sure she is as ready as possible before entering the world. I will continue to pray for us and our babies' health. Definitely keep getting your rest and relaxation! We are SO close. We are going to have our healthy babies in our arms soon! 

My appointment with the OB went well today. I am choosing not to do the external cephalic version; I have talked to people who have had it done and I've done my own research, and it just isn't the right decision for me right now. I've been laying upside-down on an ironing board and trying some other less intense ways of trying to get baby to flip. However, we went ahead and scheduled a c-section for January 23rd when I will be 39 weeks. They will check again before the c-section to see if he flipped, and if not, we will proceed. I'm slightly nervous about going into labor before then, but we will see! I just want us all to be safe and healthy, that is all I keep saying!

My DH finished putting in the carseat tonight, and then we just have a few things to add to our hospital bag. Otherwise, we are ready and SO excited to meet our son. That is great that your sisters and cousins have been able to help you with some of the cleaning! It will all come together, and really even if everything isn't "done," our babies really just need our love and a few other small things right away anyways. 

Take care and definitely update after your appointment! Sending hugs your way!:hugs:


----------



## PrayingMom

Hey, your picture is beautiful!! 

I'm not really worried about how she is position, I had to let it go or else I'll will worry myself crazy. Good thing I'll know tomorrow before the cerclage removal. I've been impatiently waiting this entire weekend, it was a few times I was about to go to l&d but I held off. Sleep is nonexistent and pain has risen. So I can't wait to see what's going on tomorrow. 

As for you, I'm happy everything went well with the OB. How exciting an official c section date. I pray he turns for you and like you said the goal is healthy babies. I bet those moves are hard to do on trying to get him to turn. Also I'm happy you made the choice on what's best for you and baby on not getting the OB to turn him, my OB gave me that option but like you opted for c section. 

I was feeling overwhelmed about everything not being done and I realize that she just needs my attention and love and you saying that exact same thing reassured me that it's okay and stop stressing. We will put the car seat in the car in the morning. Im taking our stuff incase after the cerclage removal it's a chance labor could start and my OB told me just be prepared we don't know. So I'm nervous about that of course. Well as soon as I know something I will surely update you ASAP!

:hugs: soon we will have our babies. Oh yeah my sister bday is 22nd so how cool is that your little man bday may be the 23rd. &#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56845;


----------



## PrayingMom

So update,

The cerclage is officially out. It did hurt some but not too bad I had to just breathe through it all, it felt like a Pap smear with a big cramp at the end. My OB said it will be some bleeding and it is but really (sorry tmi) it's just old blood and it's not a lot. He said I will see it for a couple days. I felt crampy like afterwards but overall I feel great. The pressure and pain I've been feeling has decrease and I've notice my contractions have calm down some too. Other news we did an ultrasound and baby girl is head down very low too, thank God I was so happy to see that. But I will still see him every week. He said I can go into labor at any moment and its possible I can make it to 40 weeks, so whenever she comes I'm ready for her. After my appointment my DH took us out to eat and then we went crazy shopping again (ughh it's not that she needs anything else we are going to run out of room) we got home hours later and I'm exhausted. My DH is secretly trying to make me go into labor but I want her to stay in a little longer and make it past 36 weeks then she can come. Oh yeah my cervix was still close but measuring at 2.5 so it has changed.

Sorry if its so long but that's the entire update. But soon very soon our babies will be here. Also I'm still praying baby boy will turn for you, I use to play music at my pelvic bone and I honestly think that's why she turned that's the only thing I did. Well update me if anything else change. :hugs:


----------



## bamluby

Yes, I am feeling more at peace with needing a c-section. I obviously wanted to experience the "normal" labor process, but getting my baby here safely is way more important than having the perfect birth experience...if that makes sense. :) It is SO crazy to think that he will be here by this time next week! I don't have the words to express how excited I am! My mom and MIL have been so funny; they are getting SO impatient. Even though we have a date that he is coming, they still keep asking about every little change that could possibly indicate him coming sooner. Lol. 

Anyway, I am thrilled to hear that everything went well with the cerclage removal. I am glad it was not too painful, but most of all I am thrilled to know that baby girl is head down and ready to go whenever she feels is the right time! The bleeding old blood makes sense; I had some of that after an internal exam, and I even lost some mucus plug. I'm sure they let you know to keep an eye on it and let them know if anything different starts happening. I'm still praying for you to make it past 36 weeks too, but I feel confident that our bodies have done and will continue to do everything they can to make sure are babies are healthy and ready! I'm glad to hear your contractions have calmed down some! Have you had any other changes since getting the cerclage out?! You are always in my thoughts and prayers! How exciting that we are so close!!!!

Anyway, no real changes for me as of yet. He hasn't turned yet. Thanks for the suggestion of trying music near my pelvic bone! I will do that. My BH have been increasing, but I also feel like I've been having some more "real" labor contractions. My doctor recommended I go in for two fetal NST (non stress tests) this week due to baby's heartbeat being low at my doctor's appointment, but when they monitored me both times everything was perfect. We think it was likely a little off that day due to how I was laying while she was checking. Anyway, I'm just patiently trying to get through this week! I'll be sure to update you on anything that happens, and I look forward to any updates on your end as well!!:hugs:


----------



## PrayingMom

That makes perfect sense, a perfect birth plan I feel is impossible to look forward to, anything can happen but I know some women have their plan birth but like you said our goal is getting our babies here safe and healthy and I know that's what you are only thinking of. Oh I know what you mean about your Mom and MIL asking questions and being impatient, same here they both are calling several times a day asking how I'm feeling and just questions I think they are so cute and laugh at them. I allow them to do it cause they are so excited. 

I knew what you mean about the increase of BH, mines settled down but this past Thursday they have picked up and I'm pretty sure I lost some of my mucus plug on Friday and Saturday. Then I've had some real labor contractions too. I see my OB Tuesday and thankfully I see him every week and I can get in touch with him. I texted him about my muscus plug, I wasn't sure what it actually suppose to look like and good ole Google helped me and that's exactly what I was seeing. I'll be 35 weeks soon then next week 36 weeks and I made it to another goal, and at that point if she decides to come I will be okay and not so worried, everyday pregnant is another day not in the nicu. 

Geez he will be here in what 5days!!!? I'm so excited for you and I pray for a easy labor and a healthy happy baby boy for you. We have had one heck of a journey but we are at the finish line and will have our babies in our arms soon, you sooner than me!! YAYYYY :hugs: 

I'll be checking everyday this week incase something change and I look forward to hearing everything!!!


----------



## bamluby

Hey!!! I'm so sorry that it has taken so long for me to post, but HE IS HERE!!!:cloud9:

It has been a crazy week, but I am just overflowing with love for my sweet boy and our little family. Cooper was born on 1/22/16 at 3:56pm weighing 7 lbs 1.9 oz and measuring 19 1/4 inches long!!!

I was scheduled for my c-section this past Saturday, but I ended up going into labor on Friday. My water broke at work around 1pm on Friday, so my husband rushed to pick me up from work so we could get to the hospital. He was delivered via c-section only a few hours later. (They had to stall a little while, because I had recently eaten). When they had me on the monitor beforehand, they kept asking me if I was having contractions before me water broke or if I was feeling the contractions that were coming on the monitor. I was like yes, but I've been having these for awhile now and I kept thinking it wasn't real labor contractions because they weren't THAT painful! Anyway, I'll have to fill you in on all of the details sometime, because the birth was just a crazy experience! It was all perfect though, and he was absolutely perfect and healthy from the moment they delivered him. Words can't express how in love with him I am!!! My recovery has not been easy at all; I wasn't quite expecting to be in as much pain as I am, because all I had been worried about was getting him into the world safely. My husband and I instantly cried with happiness when we heard him cry and knew that he was healthy and safe. It has been worth every single second!!!

Anyway, I could go on and on about everything, but for now I just wanted to let you know that he is here and check in on you!!!

How are you doing?! You are 36 weeks tomorrow! You are SO close, and you should feel so proud of how far you have come! I know your sweet little girl will be perfectly healthy, and I can't wait to welcome her into the world too!! I hope you are feeling well!!! Definitely keep me updated, and I will try and get on here more to check in on you! HUGS! Hang in there, mama!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1234.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 6









IMG_1220.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 8









IMG_1238.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 3









IMG_1283.jpg
File size: 45.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## PrayingMom

First congrats on your amazing little boy! I'm so overwhelmed with joy. You had him on my older sister birthday. He is perfect and I'm so happy for you and your husband. I'm so sorry about recovering being so rough. You'll just have to update me later on all the details. 

But...... I went into labor on the 26th and Taliyah was born at 8:55pm weighing 4lbs and 8oz she is 17 3/4 inches long. I went in for my appointment and I was 3cm dilated and once they admitted me to the hospital I 5cm and things was moving fast. But she is perfect. I cried when it was time to push and once she came out. It's been a joy. Like you I'll update all the details later. But recovery for me hasn't been very easy but I'm sure it's not as bad as yours. But with time we will both heal and the process is so well worth it. 

Well I'm very exhausted and I haven't had much sleep and now she is sleeping and DH is up I'll rest some. I'll get on here later and we can catch up more but here are pictures of her.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## PrayingMom

I can't figure out how to attach all the pictures at once but here is another one.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## bamluby

AHHHHH OH MY GOODNESS, CONGRATULATIONS!!!! Taliyah is absolutely beautiful!!! I love her bows and her sweet once, and my goodness look at her big beautiful eyes!! Oh Brittany, I am so happy for you and your husband!!

I am so happy that both of our babies are here and that they are healthy and perfect! My heart is so happy; I can't say it enough! Can you believe how far we have come on this journey? It's hard to believe that we started talking two years ago, and that we both went through so much with our losses and TTC, and now here we are having our sweet, perfect babies within days of each other. How crazy! It has been incredibly special to share all the ups and downs with you. I am so thankful to have had such a great friend on this journey, and I feel so blessed and full of happiness with everything in life right now. :cloud9:

Seriously, I'm just bursting with excitement and love!! Our babies are here; I just can't get over how wonderful it is!!! I am sorry that your recovery has also been rough; I keep reminding myself that it is temporary, but I will definitely be thrilled when I can get up and start moving around like normal again. How have baby girl, mama, and dad been doing the past few days? Did she end up having to go to the NICU at all? How long did you stay overnight at the hospital? 

There is so much I want to ask you, and so much I want to share with you too! I know we will fill each other in on all of the details in between our sleepless nights and daytime naps. Lol. Thank you for your kind thoughts to me and our new little family! That's cool that he was born on your old sister's birthday! We are doing well over here! We are definitely sleep deprived, but I try to take naps when I can. Breastfeeding has also been a little bit challenging at times with him preferring one side over the other and having some difficulty with latching too hard, but we are figuring it day by day. My husband had this week off of work and then he goes back to work on Monday, so we have just been trying to enjoy these precious moments with all three of us at home (four of us including our dog)! We just brought our dog back home from my in-laws a few days ago, and she is doing surprisingly well! How have your dogs been?

Anyway, I hope you are doing well! My family sends our best wishes to you and yours! Congratulations again, Mama! We did it!! I look forward to talking to you soon! :hugs:

Oh, I keep forgetting to ask, but is Taliyah pronounced like "Tall" or "Tal" as in "Talon?"


----------



## PrayingMom

Yes I'm so over filled with joy and happiness for us both at home enjoying our sweet babies. Yes I can't believe it's been 2 years and you are so right out journey has been a roller coaster. I'm so thrilled about it all. I find myself just looking at her while she sleeps. 

The recovery has gotten better, today I actually feel great besides sleep deprived. Honestly she is a really good baby. She does sleep through the night, I have to wake her up for feedings. But I try to take naps here and there but honestly with me pumping like every two hours and then feeding her and then washing the parts of the pump and trying to find time to eat. It seems like it's never enough time in the day. She had a hard time latching and I expected that because she is so tiny, but she had her first appt and the pediatrician wants me to try to get her to latch in every feeding and then if I can't then give her a bottle. Ughh it's frustrating because she tries and tries but can't seem to get it but she still is getting my milk but just through a bottle so what difference does it make.. Breastfeeding frustrations. Oh she didn't have to stay in the NICU at all she was so amazing she was able to stay with us the entire time. I had her Tuesday and we went home on Thursday morning. And her name it's pronounce just how it looks (like the singer Aaliyah but with a T in the front) does that makes sense?? 

I haven't introduce my fur babies to her yet because she is a premiee, we have them blocked off where they can't come where she is at they are restricted to certain parts of the house. I feel like I haven't paid them any attention but I know with time it gets better. But like you said we will talk to each other on between times, having a newborn is like working a job there is so much to do and so little time. But I know you are like I am enjoying every single moment. I happy your DH got time off to spend with you both, it's makes it easier when they are at home. My DH gets two weeks off and I'm so happy he is here with us it just makes it so much better and easier. 

Well little one is waking up I guess that's my cue to get things started. :hugs;


----------



## bamluby

Hey!! How are you doing Mama? And how is sweet Taliyah doing? And your husband? I hope you are all doing well!!! Is your husband back to work now? I'm glad he was able to take two weeks off with you both!

How is the breastfeeding going? Is she latching any better? Like you said, she is getting your milk even if it's in the bottle, so that is great! That is amazing that she didn't have to spend any time in the NICU. I am so happy to hear that! She sounds healthy and PERFECT!

Breastfeeding is going better for us. He is feeding from both sides now, but the supply on the side he was fussing over is still not quite the same. He's having some pretty bad reflux though, so the doctor actually prescribed an antacid for the next week to see if it helps him start keeping food down. He may be overeating, and then getting reflux, and then eating again because it makes him feel better. It's a bit of a cycle. He's been gaining weight though and is healthy, so that is good! :) I was supposed to be going back to work at 6 weeks, but I extended my maternity leave to 10 weeks. I'm feeling relieved about that. I have just been soaking in every single second I get to spend with this little guy :) I know what you mean about just watching them sleep. They are just SO perfect and precious! Life is SO good!

Anyway, I just wanted to let you know that I am thinking of you all and hoping that recovery and life is all going well! :hugs:


----------



## PrayingMom

Hey Mama, 

We are doing great. My DH went to back to work last Wednesday but he work Thursday and was off this past Friday and he is off on the weekends and was off Monday. But this week I'm on my own. So far it's been great. She is such a good baby, so I think that makes it easier. Breastfeeding is not happening, I'm still pumping, I'm not sure if I'm doing something wrong or what but I'm searching for a lactaction specialist to see if I can solve the problem. Other than that she is doing perfect. She now weighs 5lbs 3.6oz as of last Friday, I'm so happy and thrilled she is doing great.

I'm so happy they your family is doing well and everything is going great. I'm happy you were able to extend your leave for a couple more weeks. When you return to work who will have the baby? Your family or daycare? So will you pump when you are away from him? I'm so sorry to hear about the reflux, ughh I hate that poor baby. Taliyah had a little gas starting 2 days ago that made her fussy but I got this stuff called mommy bliss gripe water and it worked great on her and she is so much better!! But I hope he get some relieve soon and fast! 

Well :hugs: kiss the baby for me and we will check on you guys soon again! Good job mommy we are rocking this motherhood thing!!! Xoxo


----------

